# The Truth Game!



## Beepem

the rules are simple. you answer the question above you and post a new quesrion. 

example.

person 1:
yes.
are you over 40?
--------------------
person 2:
no.
what color is your hair?
--------------------
person 3:
blonde.
ouhfouehf? 

so the first question,

are you married?


----------



## trishaanne

Yes....very happily

Are you busy making props?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Nope, I'm playing D&D

What do you do when it's not halloween season?


----------



## Spooklights

Practice playing the organ, and write music.

What do you like best about your haunt?


----------



## turtle2778

So far my halloween village, but im working on like 47 other things this year. Maybe ill get lucky and get 1 of them finished. LOL

If you could pick one prop and get it made for you for free which would it be and why?


----------



## Hellrazor

I would have an FCG with the building. cuz it seems way to complicated for me. 

Do you have children, if so how many.


----------



## spideranne

No kids, but we have two English Bulldogs. They're our babies.

How many TOT's do you usually get and what do you give out?


----------



## TearyThunder

I got about 40 last year. I gave out goodie bags of candy, fruit drinks, and popcorn.

What is your favorite prop that you have?


----------



## slightlymad

That would have to be the MIB we just finished.

Are your TOT hours restricted?


----------



## TearyThunder

No my hours are not restricted.

How long does it take for you to set up?


----------



## slightlymad

Depends on how many Zombies show up and what we improve during the set-up. Usually about 6 hours including test time. I dont have an actual theme but go with what I feel during set up.

Do you have the same theme yearly?


----------



## TearyThunder

For now I do. I do have different scenes in my yard though. I don'treally go with a theme either.

When did you start building for Halloween this year?


----------



## slightlymad

November 

How long have you been building?


----------



## Beepem

ive been building since last spetember, for this year since feb.

how much money about have you spent on props this year?


----------



## TearyThunder

I am hitting around $500 so far.

How long do you keep your props out?


----------



## Bone Dancer

I do the inside about the first week of Oct. The yard about four or five days before. But I may leave it inplace for a week or so.

How long have you been making props ?


----------



## Beepem

snice last year

do you think gory props are good, or ruin halloween?


----------



## gypsichic

i don't care for blood & gore myself but i don't think it 'ruins' halloween since some like that 

how many new props do you have completed so far for this year?


----------



## TearyThunder

I think I have completed about 10 props so far this year. 

How much is left on your checklist this year?


----------



## gypsichic

59000 things & growing

how many scenes are you planning this year?


----------



## TearyThunder

I have a graveyard, camping scene complete with a pond, a car/monsters driving scene, an seesaw and swing scene, and a few other odds and ends that are going out.

How big is your haunt?


----------



## Beepem

hmm id say about 60 feet by 40 feet

do people ever mock the things you do?(non haunters) i get called jeffrey a lot cuz of that weird dude who ate his victims, we all remember him.


----------



## Hellrazor

ya people mock me all the time or laugh at me... roll their eyes... whatever, only makes me want to be more "out there"

How do you find time to fit Halloween into your very busy life?


----------



## Beepem

summer vacation.

do you like raisins?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Yes! especially in oatmeal!

If you could commit 1 major felony, and everyone knows you did it, but noone would care, and you wouldn't get in any trouble for it, what would you do?


----------



## Beepem

i dont think i can say it here. lol jk. hmmmm id steal a few million bucks from someone who has billions and wouldnt miss it.

whats your favorite prop? or are your props like children and you have to love them all equal?


----------



## Spooklights

I like all my props, but my favorite is the Ghost Bride. I spent the most time on her. 

Who gets the most of your Halloween candy- you or the trick-or-treaters?


----------



## Vikeman

Me and the folks at our party! We don't get many tot's.

Have you ever had any of your props stolen or damaged?


----------



## Spooklights

Yes. Half of the Skeleton Wedding was stolen the first night I put it out.

State one thing you would _really_ like to do to discourage prop theives.


----------



## Beepem

put up 5 foot pvc fencing made of like 2" pvc.

if you could buy one prop what would it be? (and you didnt have to pay for it)


----------



## TearyThunder

Stumpy

What's the most you have ever spent on a prop?


----------



## HibLaGrande

about $100 for the FCG.

have you ever sat on a grown mans lap?


----------



## slightlymad

Why yes Yes I have.

What was the last prop you finished?


----------



## TearyThunder

My last prop finished has been a tombstone.


How long does it take you to set up?


----------



## Jack Reaper

I never disassemble!

Are yoiu pumkins turning orange yet?


----------



## Beepem

nope

what kind of pumpkins are you growing?


----------



## TearyThunder

I'm not growing any pumpkins.

Why aren't you working on props?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Because I'm busy keeping trains from hitting schoolbuses.


What would you like for dinner?


----------



## Death's Door

Sushi and a bowl of sweet and sour soup

How many tombstones do you have currently?


----------



## TearyThunder

Oh I have about 22 at the moment.

Besides Halloween do you have any other obsessions?


----------



## Beepem

guitar. electricccc

whats your favorite halloween suuply store?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Home Depot 

have you ever dressed a pet up in a halloween costume?


----------



## TearyThunder

No, My cats would find payback some how.

How much money do you think you have spent this year on props?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Nothing. but i'll probably spend a grand total of $60 on getting PCBs etched for flicker lamps

where do you think you're going dressed like that?


----------



## TearyThunder

Where ever I want?

How much time do you devote to Halloween a day on average?


----------



## ghostie

An hour. If i'm lucky.

What do you drive?


----------



## Koumajutsu

An F-150

what do you want to be when you grow up?


----------



## Vikeman

a snowman

at what age are you considered grown up?


----------



## ghostie

21

What's your favorite color?


----------



## kevin242

dried blood

have you ever peed in the shower?

(Madonna asked Letterman this once on TV, it was classic! He denied it and she insisted that everyone does it...)


----------



## slightlymad

Yes but never sober.

How much tv do you watch?


----------



## Spooklights

Only about three hours a week. I like music a lot better.

Is there anything you've ever done that your friends would never believe you did?


----------



## TearyThunder

hehehe I will never tell.

What's your favorite food?


----------



## Koumajutsu

double cheeseburgers

On top or on bottom? :devil:


----------



## TearyThunder

Doesn't matter 

Whats your favorite tv show?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Easilly, Hell's Kitchen

which of your pets is your favorite?


----------



## ghostie

My dog, Jim.

Smooth Jazz or Rock?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Rock, classic, metal... it doesn't matter, it just has to rock! 

What would you do to me if I was there right now?


----------



## TearyThunder

I plead the 5th hehehe!!!!

What's you favorite color?


----------



## grapegrl

Hmmm...it's a toss-up between black, purple, and green.

Mild, medium, or hot?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Hot, hot, HOT!

if you were a car, what kind of car would you be?


----------



## TearyThunder

A Tracker...Cute and a whole heck of a lot of fun.

What's your favorite candy?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Teary.... errr I mean Take 5

Where's your favorite hiding spot?


----------



## TearyThunder

The closet.

What's your dream prop?


----------



## Beepem

an fcg with crypt

do you think about haunting all day?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Nope, I think about something else, every 6 seconds on average

what do you think i'm doing, right now?


----------



## TearyThunder

Thinking about what you do every 6 seconds. lol

Would you be lost without your pc?


----------



## Koumajutsu

of course i would! i neeeds my mapquest!

would you like a piece of candy?


----------



## TearyThunder

It depends on whet kind of candy it is.

What kind of candy do you have?


----------



## Koumajutsu

the kind that melts in your mouth 

Would you like to try it?


----------



## TearyThunder

I like M&M's so sure.

Do you have any pets?


----------



## Koumajutsu

I have two wonderful cats

if a train leaves Chicago traveling west at 55 miles per hour, and at the same time, a train leaves Seattle at 75 miles per hour going east, how long does it take until the trains meet?
-show your work :devil:


----------



## TearyThunder

Hehehe about 16 hrs. That is if they are actually going to the opposite locations. However there are also the timezone, headwind, and stop, issues.

How many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie roll pop?


----------



## Koumajutsu

1.... a 2... a 3! *crunch* 3.


which way did he go?


----------



## TearyThunder

He went that way <---><--->

What is your current prop project?


----------



## Koumajutsu

I'm -supposed- to be working on a fence and a fountain.
I've been slacking.

Where should I go for my next vacation?


----------



## TearyThunder

Where ever you want I guess.

Are you addicted to Haunt Forum?


----------



## Spooklights

'Fraid so, but it's cheaper than being addicted to ebay.

How long do you leave your haunt up after Halloween?


----------



## TearyThunder

I usually have it down the by the weekend after.


When do you set up your haunt?


----------



## ghostie

Two weeks prior.

What prop took you the longest to make and how long did it take?


----------



## TearyThunder

My Tree and Cemetary fence took the longest they both took about 4 days.

What was your first prop?


----------



## Beepem

a pvc groundbreaker

when do you build props?


----------



## ghostie

Every spare minute.

If you won the lottery, what would be the first thing you'd do with the money?


----------



## TearyThunder

I would go shopping for new furniture and pay off my major bills.

What's the most you have spent on one prop?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

35 Dollars, on a set of "fireflies" which are a copy of the ones that Disney uses in the "Pirates" attraction.

What is the least amount of money you have paid for a prop?


----------



## ghostie

.99 for a rubber bat.

What was your favorite subject in school?


----------



## Hella

Arts and Crafts

Who do you admire the most?


----------



## TearyThunder

My dad.

What kind of car do you drive?


----------



## Koumajutsu

a pickup truck.

Do you like to cuddle, or be cuddled while you sleep?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Only by beutiful women.

how many skulls do you have?


----------



## TearyThunder

I do as long as it isn't really really hot.

Do you talk in your sleep?


----------



## ghostie

Only when I wake up screaming from a nightmare...I'm plagued by them.

Are you supposed to be surfing while at work?


----------



## TearyThunder

I'm not at work hehehe.

Do you play video games?


----------



## Beepem

yeah i play halo 2 and mario kart DS both online play.

whats your favorite food?


----------



## TearyThunder

I'm not a big food person. I'm burnt out on everything right now so I don't have a current favorite.

Soda, Coffee, or Tea?


----------



## Beepem

soy milk.

what kind of computer do you have?


----------



## ghostie

Dell.

When were you first kissed?


----------



## Koumajutsu

right before some blunt head trauma

what's your favorite resturaunt


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Anabella's in Green Valley,Henderson,Nv

How many pumpkins do you carve for Halloween?


----------



## TearyThunder

None, I get ants on them bad for some reason out here.

What's your astrological sign?


----------



## Koumajutsu

I'm a Gemini 

where do you like to go camping?


----------



## ghostie

In the Boundry Waters in the Great Northwoods of MN.

Lamborghini or Farrari?


----------



## Koumajutsu

lamborghini. Ferrari seems too mass production now, I don't think they can truely maintain the personal level they've been known to keep with their owners anymore.

Not like I could afford either anyways.

West Coast, or East?


----------



## grapegrl

East, the Southeast in particular.

What's for dinner tonight?


----------



## Koumajutsu

hamburger helper

you want some?


----------



## TearyThunder

It depends on what kind it is?

Can I have something else instead?


----------



## Koumajutsu

sure, you can have whatever you'd like. also, it's cheeseburger macarroni.

so, what would you like?


----------



## TearyThunder

I want it all.

Are you game?


----------



## Koumajutsu

I'm always game.

What are the stakes?


----------



## TearyThunder

Oh the stakes are high.


You still think you can handle it?


----------



## Koumajutsu

I think I can handle everything you got.

So, how shall we start?


----------



## TearyThunder

I think you know the answer to that already.

So you think you can handle everything..........Hmmm have you learned anything yet?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Oh, i've learned a lot.

want me to show you?


----------



## TearyThunder

I'm waiting..........

What are you going to show me? How to break a cemetary fence?


----------



## Koumajutsu

I could show you how to break a lot of things.

do you want to do this right here?


----------



## TearyThunder

I think it would be more interesting in person.

What do you think?


----------



## Koumajutsu

i think so too

think we could start a collection for a plane ticket?


----------



## TearyThunder

That sounds like a good idea!

You do you would only need a one way right?


----------



## Koumajutsu

yep, only one way. no need to go back if I intend to do my job right.


what will you be wearing when you pick me up at the airport?


----------



## TearyThunder

I thought we already had a plan regarding the airport and didnt think I was picking you up.

Did that change?


----------



## Koumajutsu

no, the plan hasn't changed. but i'll still need a ride.

in that case, What will you be wearing when i arrive at your door?


----------



## TearyThunder

Hmmm I haven't decided yet.

Wouldn't you like it to be a surprise?


----------



## Koumajutsu

I think I'd like to know what i should have ready when I get there


so, should we get started right away, or do you want me to tease you first?


----------



## TearyThunder

Well that all depends.

Don't you know I like to keep some things secret so there will be surprises?


----------



## Koumajutsu

I like suprises too.

Shall we just leave it at that then?


----------



## TearyThunder

We can leave it at that for now.

Do you like m&m's?


----------



## Koumajutsu

I -LOVE- m&m's, especially the new dark chocolate ones


Do you like to drive?


----------



## TearyThunder

Yes I do. Especially sports cars with standard trannys.

Do you prefer a standard or automatic auto?


----------



## Spooklights

Automatic.

Do you prefer dogs or cats?


----------



## Koumajutsu

dont make me choose! i love both!


Drumsticks, or Breasts?


----------



## TearyThunder

I like white meat. hehehe

DSL, Cable, Sattelitte, or Dialup?


----------



## Spooklights

Dialup, unfortunately.

Are you afraid of spiders?


----------



## Koumajutsu

no, but i squish them anyways.

pepperoni or sausage?


----------



## halloweengirl

Both...

Do you believe in ghosts?


----------



## Koumajutsu

yes, I've seen them. there was this one on a pulley.......

Pajamas , or nothing at all?


----------



## trishaanne

Nothing at all (much more comfortable)

Baked potatoes or french fries?


----------



## claymud

I thought you called them Freedom fries in America  But French Fries and Ketchup are the best. Poutines good too... depending on where you get it.

Have you ever seen a horror movie that made you Pee your pants?


----------



## TearyThunder

Nope but when I was a kid my mom was watching a show called "V" and this woman had a baby. It wasn't a normal baby though it was an alien. As the doctor was holding it, it stuck out a long lizard type tongue and scared bejesus out of me. I ran to my room. hehehe

What's you favorite horror movie?


----------



## Beepem

the legend of sleepy hollow, johnny depp version

have you ever had to call 911?


----------



## trishaanne

Yes, I've called 911 twice. Once for an accident I witnessed and once when my aunt died in our house.

Have you ever been injured while building a prop?


----------



## Bone Dancer

I nicked my finger with a sabre saw while I was cutting out tombstones.


How old were you the last time you went TOT?


----------



## Beepem

14

do you like green olives?


----------



## trishaanne

I love green olives.

When was the last time you told someone you love them?


----------



## Vikeman

Today, when the wife left for work.

Do you like Mexican food?


----------



## TearyThunder

Of course!

Did you ever have Barbies or GI Joe's as a kid?


----------



## ghostie

Yes. But the Barbies nowadays are much prettier. And I now buy the cute marines and swat guys for my daughter's barbies to go to the balls with...I'm afraid their automatic weapons won't help them there! mmmwwwaaaahahaaa!

Atari or Intellivision?


----------



## TearyThunder

Both

What's your favorite song?


----------



## grapegrl

Oh, man...I don't think I could ever narrow it down to just one. I threw a bunch of assorted CDs in the CD changer this weekend and here are the songs that I hit 'Replay' on the most:
_Con Ti Partiro (Time to Say Goodbye version)_ - Sarah Brightman and Andrea Bocelli
_Now We Are Free (from the movie Gladiator)_ - performed by Lisa of Celtic Woman 
_Just Like Heaven_ - The Cure

What do you do for a living?


----------



## halloweengirl

Im a student and a stay at home mommy


What kind of car do you drive?


----------



## ghostie

Black dodge durango...that is going to get a 3 inch lift as soon as someone decides to make one...and will be hearseafied next halloween.

Favorite sport?


----------



## trishaanne

FOOTBALL! any team, college or pro...doesn't matter to me

Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## claymud

Coke... Pepsi's nowhere near as good.

Wheres the farthes place you've ever traveled?


----------



## Vikeman

Cancun, Mexico!

What's the most you've paid for a prop?


----------



## TearyThunder

$50 so far

What is your dream prop?


----------



## Koumajutsu

a Teary original 

which is your favorite ninja turtle?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Leo


What is your favorite Kool-aid flavor?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

strawberry

Have you ever worn a foam latex appliance for halloween?


----------



## gypsichic

not yet

have you ever been arrested?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

boring life, never

did you ever have gold fish


----------



## gypsichic

yes

have you ever snow boarded?


----------



## spideranne

No, I try to stay away from snow.

Do you have any tatoos? If yes, of what?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yes. My left arm is a half sleeve of self designed tribal, and my right arm has a smaller design as well.

Have you ever been arrested?


----------



## gypsichic

nope

how many times did you have to take your drivers test?


----------



## Vikeman

once

what's your favorite mixed drink?


----------



## gypsichic

when i use to drink it was whiskey sours

did you ever flunk any classes in school?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No I was brilliant.

How do they get pimento in green olives?


----------



## TearyThunder

Elves with small fingers put them in there.

What's you favortie singer/band?


----------



## ghostie

Boston.

Do you brush your teeth twice a day?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yes.

If a genie granted you one wish, what would it be?


----------



## Beepem

more wishes.

whats your favorite food?


----------



## slightlymad

Maryland Crab.

How much time do you spend online daily?


----------



## TearyThunder

I live online.

What's your favorite color(s)?


----------



## Bone Dancer

blue and green


Do you believe in astrology?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Yes, I do.

Sweetheart, how do you feel about me?


----------



## TearyThunder

Like a kid in a candy store!

Cutesy, Spooky, or Gore?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Spooky, has to be spooky... maybe with one piece of gore tucked away from where the wee ones could see

what compass heading do you face when you sleep?


----------



## TearyThunder

North or south at the moment.

What's the most romantic thing someone has done for you?


----------



## Beepem

east...

how are you?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Good

you?


----------



## Koumajutsu

TearyThunder said:


> North or south at the moment.
> 
> What's the most romantic thing someone has done for you?


Sent me the key to their heart

What's your favorite game?


----------



## TearyThunder

FF8

Do you collect anything. if so what?


----------



## Beepem

no

if you could be 1 animal for a day what would it be


----------



## Koumajutsu

a cat

what do you like to do to relax?


----------



## Beepem

heheehehee i couldnt think of anythng

how bout

whats your favorite kind of soup


----------



## Koumajutsu

beef stew


who's your favorite race car driver?


----------



## Beepem

dont watch it.

do you like reading?


----------



## TearyThunder

Yes! I will read anything lol

What's you dream car?


----------



## Koumajutsu

a 1970 Mustang Mach 1, with a 351 Cleveland... like i used to have but couldnt keep 

Would that car get me to you fast enough?


----------



## TearyThunder

This Car









Do you know what car that is?


----------



## Koumajutsu

I believe that's a Pantera

Dont those sell USED for $30k?


----------



## TearyThunder

I'm not sure what they run anymore. I know there is one sitting on the showroom floor of my dealer with less than 200 miles on it.

Would you rather drive something else?


----------



## Koumajutsu

No.

can you go pick it up for me, I'll pay you back. In fact, can you get 2? matchign his and hers for us


----------



## TearyThunder

Well I'm broke and they only have one so I guess no.

What if I don't want one though?


----------



## slightlymad

Then we simply must find the one that you do want.

And what kind of vehicle do you want?


----------



## TearyThunder

Hmmm I don't really know. I am happy with me tracker at the moment though. I could go for another Storm though.

Can I keep the Tracker too?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Sweetheart, you can keep all the cars you want.


Do you mind putting up with my desired collection too?


----------



## TearyThunder

That's no problem. I'm a car nut too. 

How big should the garage be?


----------



## Koumajutsu

hmmmm, i'm thinking we'll probably need an 8 bay shop.

do we need room for your dad's stuff too?


----------



## TearyThunder

Nope. He doesn't collect anymore.

Wouldn't buying a big warehouse be better though?


----------



## Koumajutsu

well, we'll need a lift to work on them... and maybe a body roller so we can paint the undersides easy

should we set aside room for all the halloween props in there?


----------



## TearyThunder

It would probably be a good idea.

How about getting another warehouse to just turn into a haunt?


----------



## Koumajutsu

omg, that would rock!

can we afford another though?


----------



## TearyThunder

Maybe, we would have to shop around.

How about this then.....Buy a good bit of property, build a big shop, a house and have a haunted trail?


----------



## Koumajutsu

that works.

Can we invite all of HauntForum over for a halloween party?


----------



## TearyThunder

You know we would!

Did you really think I wouldn't?


----------



## Koumajutsu

i dunno, I'd be afraid that I'd get out partied in my own house 

do you think Fangsy could beat me in a drinking contest?


----------



## TearyThunder

I dunno about drinking but maybe other things.

How much time do you spend online?


----------



## Koumajutsu

some people say i spend too much time online.

you're there with me, what do you think?


----------



## TearyThunder

Nope 

Don't you wish time could stand still sometimes?


----------



## Koumajutsu

sometimes.

like in a kiss?


----------



## TearyThunder

That's one of them.

What's one thing you would do different if you could turn back time?


----------



## Koumajutsu

nothing. there may be things that made me unhappy, or things i'm not proud of, but i wouldnt change a thing. I don't regret that which has made me what I am today.

what's your dream haunt like?


----------



## Beepem

ehh kinda like the catacombs all ACC stuff.

do you have kids?


----------



## trishaanne

Yes..4 kids and 2 step kids

Iced coffee or Iced tea?


----------



## Spooklights

Iced tea.

What's the longest it ever took you to build a prop?


----------



## Koumajutsu

going on a month now.... for a fence... hehehehehe


what's your lucky number?


----------



## claymud

5... I don't know why but its 5.

Whats the grossest non-movie thing you've ever seen?


----------



## slightlymad

I drove a tow truck when in college and cannot describe it here.

What is your favorite seasonal tradition?


----------



## Spooklights

Going for a walk with Hubby, in full costume, after all the TOT's are gone. It's usually about 11:00 at night, and there are no streetlights here. 

What's your favorite Holiday next to Halloween?


----------



## TearyThunder

Valentines Day...........I'm a hopeless romantic.

What's you favorite ice cream?


----------



## Spooklights

Ben and Jerry's Cherry Garcia.

Do you have a favorite song to listen to for Halloween?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Monster mash --- oldy but a goody


What was the last costume you wore an where?


----------



## Death's Door

I wore my Spiderella costume on Halloween Day, 2005 in Salem, Massachusetts!

Do you decorate with cutesy Halloween decorations, scary, or gory?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Mostly scary, some gore and a few cutesy items 

Any Piercings? and if so where and how many


----------



## trishaanne

Sorry, guess I'm boring but just one in each ear.

Do you ever get Halloween themed stuff as a Christmas gift?


----------



## TearyThunder

I have 15. 13 (ears), tongue, and somewhere else 

Any tattoos?


----------



## gypsichic

no tats

have you started christmas shopping yet?


----------



## slimy

no.

Won't that question get you kicked off this forum?


----------



## gypsichic

not yet..........lol

have you ever ridden a motorcycle naked?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Only on video years ago, and I needed the cash.

How do you feel about Pluto's demotion (the planet, not the beloved Disney character)?


----------



## grapegrl

LOL, jt!

Pretty ambivalent...it does kinda mess up that neat little jingle you learn to remember the planets in order, though.

Have you ever had a death-defying moment?


----------



## TearyThunder

Yep. Actually a few.

Are you ready for Halloween yet?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Besides my naked, video-taped bike ride? Not really.
And no, not ready for halloween 

If you could have a drink with one famous deceased person from history, who would it be?


----------



## grapegrl

Edgar Allan Poe...what a wild and wacky guy! I get maudlin when I drink sometimes, so we'd probably both end up crying in our bourbon. It would be great.

Kraft mac & cheese outta the box or homemade?


----------



## TearyThunder

Homemade or tv dinner style. I hate it out of the box.

How would you describe your personality?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

unstable.

What's your favorite junk food?


----------



## slimy

Steve Irwin, no doubt


Would you like to try one of our new frozen shakes with that?


----------



## TearyThunder

Sure

Isn't this thread getting a little screwy lol?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The Dragula.

Why does my cat's breath smell like cat food?


----------



## TearyThunder

Maybe it needs some mints.

How long have you been haunting?


----------



## slimy

Had a 'haunted room' when I was a kid. Been throwing the big pumpkin carving party for 5 years now.

Did the multiple answers to the same questions rot your mind?


----------



## TearyThunder

Not really but I am insane so I don't think I would notice my mind rotting.

What's the craziest thing you have done?


----------



## ghostie

I got to helm a 140ft schooner for fifteen minutes once...with the captain behind me in case I screwed up too bad. Kind of crazy and the coolest thing I've ever done. Well, and give birth to a child, which is all very science fictionish if you ask me!

Favorite subject in school?


----------



## grapegrl

Honours English - Creative Writing

Can you swim?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Only when I wear my Aquaman underoos.

If you had to live in another city/state in the US, where would it be?


----------



## grapegrl

Tough question...a few years ago, it would have been New Orleans. Maybe Salem, MA or Lexington, KY.

What did you want to be when you grew up?


----------



## gypsichic

psychologist

how many times this year so far have you played hooky from work?


----------



## slimy

I'm retarded I ALWAYS show up to work.

Animal, Vegetable or Mineral?


----------



## gypsichic

for?

lol

i'll go w/veggie


do you pick up after yourself?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yes.

Do you wish you could afford to hire someone to pick up after you?


----------



## Death's Door

Oh Hell Yes!!!

How many pumpkins do you carve out for Halloween?


----------



## gypsichic

usually 4-5

do you dye your hair?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope.

Do you like frozen yogurt and nachos?


----------



## gypsichic

not at the same time..........lol

how many times a week do you eat out?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Once or twice.

If you are reincarnated, what animal would you like to be?


----------



## trishaanne

None, although there are times going out to dinner would be nice.

What's your favorite movie?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Night of the Living Dead.

What is your favorite kind of cheese?


----------



## slimy

cottage......

Frankenstein or the Werewolves?


----------



## TearyThunder

Werewolves

What's your favorite song?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Grim Grinning Ghosts

In Young Frankenstein, 
Teri Garr, 
Madeline Kahn
or Cloris Leachman?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Teri Garr

What was the worst meal you ever had?


----------



## grapegrl

I'm not sure, but anything my ex-mother-in-law cooked was not only unpalatable but would turn your stomach inside out as well.

Cat person or dog person?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Grew up with dogs, now have a cat, so I guess I'd say both.

What size shoe do you wear?


----------



## grapegrl

5 1/2 or 6, depending on the shoe

What do you like to read?


----------



## gypsichic

stephen king

what time do you get up in the morning?


----------



## TearyThunder

I'm usually up all night. I very seldom sleep. 

What's your favorite mixed drink?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Now why would you want to ruin perfectly good booze? ahahahah. Uhm does a martini count?

What's your favorite topping for a hotdog?


----------



## trishaanne

Fuzzy Navel ( I know...a sissy drink by most standards)

What's your favorite pizza toppings?


----------



## gypsichic

looks like you 2 posted at the same time

fave topping for hotdog - chili
fave pizza topping - pepperoni

how many times a week do you go to the grocery store?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Once or twice.

If you could either fly, turn invisible, or be invincible, what power would you choose?


----------



## gypsichic

fly

diesel or unleaded?


----------



## grapegrl

diesel for my tractor and unleaded for the truck (yup, I'm a farm girl in my spare time!)

red wine or white?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Red.

Who is your favorite Muppet?


----------



## gypsichic

kermit

how many kids do you have?


----------



## grapegrl

None, unless you count four-legged furry ones...four cats and one dog. They rule the roost!

Are you afraid of snakes?


----------



## gypsichic

no

how many pairs of shoes do you own?


----------



## halloweengirl

Too many to count

What is your favorite food?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Most anything that fits in my mouth 

Red or black licorice?


----------



## gypsichic

red - preferrably strawberry

monster mud or paper mache?


----------



## TearyThunder

Great Stuff lol

Laptop or desktop?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Desktop.

If you could guest star on one television show for an episdoe, which should would it be?


----------



## halloweengirl

Ghost hunters
whats your favorite movie?


----------



## grapegrl

_Gladiator_

What are you having for lunch today?


----------



## TearyThunder

Nothing.

What's your best feature?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I always liked my eyes.

What is your idea of a perfect evening?


----------



## HibLaGrande

cruising with the top down on a mild autumn evening on my way to Lake Michigan passing through all the vinyards and orchards along the way. We have the wine festival in Paw Paw this weekend so I will be doing this.

are you happy with your job?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

NO.

Favorite beer?


----------



## Vikeman

Ice House

Are you right or left handed?


----------



## TearyThunder

Both but mostly use my right.

Body wash or Bar soap?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Soap.

What is your Chinese horoscope sign?


----------



## slightlymad

Pig

Whats the best cure for a hangover?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

More booze

what 2 coins make 30 cents and 1 is not a nickle?


----------



## spideranne

Well the other one is a nickle and a quarter make 30 cents.  

Do you live in a ranch, 2-story, apartment?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

2-story and you saw Scrubs last night!

how many vehicles do you own?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

1 A toyota tacoma pick-up truck

Glinda(the good witch of the north) or
Elphaba (the wicked witch of the west)?


----------



## TearyThunder

Glenda. Karma can come back and bite you hard when you do bad things, 

What's the hardest prop you have built?


----------



## Koumajutsu

so far, it's been the fog chiller. we had so many problems with our first try that would just stop chilling untill we stirred the ice.

Which prop did you have the most fun making?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the dropping wall of mummies


what's is your best scare?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

My face.

How old were you when you had your first real kiss?


----------



## gypsichic

depends on what you call real.................probably 13

do you like saurkraut?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Being half German, yes, love it (esp with roasted pork).

Have you ever been to Asia?


----------



## grapegrl

Nope.

Can you name one song by the group Asia?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Good Lord - no. 

How many countries make up Asia?


----------



## grapegrl

33 or 37, depending on which geographical school of thought you belong to

Have you ever been involved in a police chase?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Does watching "Cops" count? If so, then yes.

What is your favorite flower?


----------



## grapegrl

Casablanca lilies, magnolias, or white roses...can't decide amongst the lot

How many alcoholic drinks do you have on average per week?


----------



## Beepem

none................................................................................................

how are you?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

doin' great.

how long is your commute to work?


----------



## TearyThunder

From my bed to my laptop.

How long does it take for you to set up your haunt?


----------



## slightlymad

All Day

How long does iy take you yo pack up your haunt?


----------



## Bone Dancer

about two or three days, but i work slowly at it. It's kinda sad.

Does it snow where your at?


----------



## spideranne

Not usually, maybe once or twice a year for a few hours.

How many places have you lived?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Houses, counting 1 rental house 5.

how many car wrecks have you been in?


----------



## Bone Dancer

3 --- A tree, a deer, and a ditch (in winter) nothing to bad, just dings and dents

How many cars have you owned?


----------



## Koumajutsu

9, a coupe deville, a beetle, 2 escorts, a 300zx, an F-100, a Mustang, a Ranger, and an F-150

which of your cars was your favorite?


----------



## TearyThunder

It's a toss up between my Tracker which I currently have or my Storm I had for years.

How long have you been driving?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

19 years.

What was the best birthday present you ever received?


----------



## TearyThunder

My Marvin tattoo.

How many props do you have in the room with you right now?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Three, if you count a large bag of bones and two bluckies.

Have you ever seen a ghost?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yes - in my old house growing up, and in Key West.

Have you ever seen a UFO?


----------



## Bone Dancer

No, unless I can count the one I came here on.


what do you like on your pizza?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

cheese, extra cheese, and more cheese.

who is your favorite cartoon character that you watched growing up


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Wile E.Coyote

While we are on the subject of cartoons...

Donald Duck or Daffy Duck?


----------



## slightlymad

Daffy Duck

porky pig or elmer fudd?


----------



## TearyThunder

Neither........I'm a Marvin the Martian fan!

What was the first horror movie you watched?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The Wolf Man.

What movie has scared you the most? Truly truly scared you?


----------



## Koumajutsu

I'd have to say the Texas Chainsaw remake (i never saw the original). The movie itself didnt get to me, but the bonus video at the end did.

What do you like to have with you when you watch a scary movie?


----------



## gypsichic

popcorn

whats your favorite thing about the fall season?


----------



## spideranne

If I could only pick one thing it would be the smell of the air. That nice crisp sent when you know summer is over.

What was the first concert you went to?


----------



## Wildomar

Oingo Boingo.

What is your favorite line from a movie?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

*Humans*. You're *not worth* the flesh you're printed on! Demon Knight.

What's your favorite fall time movie?


----------



## Koumajutsu

ummmm, Breakfast Club?

If smurfette was the only female smurf, where did all the other smurfs come from?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Magic, dammit.

Who was your favorite teacher in grade or high school?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Mr Stobie, my high school music teacher

chocolate or vanilla?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

chocolate

Where you ever spanked when in school? (this will age you) lol


----------



## Dr Morbius

Only if I wasn't in school..

How many traffic tickets have you had?


----------



## TearyThunder

None, but should have had quite a few.

What's your favorite song?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

"The End" by the Doors.

What is your least favorite color?


----------



## grapegrl

Hmmm...some shades of yellow or the colour combo of orange/blue. *blech*

Do you work out on a regular basis?


----------



## Koumajutsu

nope, I'm this sexy naturally 

Do you believe in aliens?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yes.

How do you spend a typical New Years Eve?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Drunk, and out of control.

where do you go for good italian food?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

anywhere in south phila

what is your favorite type of food?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Home cooking 

when is a good time to plant a garden?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

spring whenever. it's worked for me.

favorite color for a car?


----------



## Koumajutsu

it used to be deep blue, but now it's the charcoal gray that my truck is.

have you ever repainted a car or had a car repainted?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

almost, but instead i sold my old jeep.

what is your fantasy job?


----------



## Wildomar

drink taster at a nudey bar.

Would you eat green eggs and ham?


----------



## Koumajutsu

depends on why they're green

Have you ever danced with the devil in the pale moon light? hehe


----------



## TearyThunder

Not yet

How much does it cost you to fill your gas tank?


----------



## Koumajutsu

from empty, about $75

but, how far can you go on a tank of gas?


----------



## TearyThunder

About 200-300 miles depending on how hard I drive mine. 

How many cars have you owned?


----------



## Koumajutsu

9, 6 if you're only counting cars

what car would you like to own that you haven't already?


----------



## Bone Dancer

three


Do you have a favorite halloween candy?


----------



## TearyThunder

Koumajutsu said:


> 9, 6 if you're only counting cars
> 
> what car would you like to won that you haven't already?


A Dodge Viper

Do you do your own auto repair?



Bone Dancer said:


> three
> 
> Do you have a favorite halloween candy?


Anything chocolate.

Do you like the snow?

Pick a question to answer.


----------



## grapegrl

I'll answer both:
No--that's what dads are for 
Never seen snow, but would like to!

Do you like to wear hats?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Yes, in the fall and the winter. Its the same hat by the way.

What is the coldest temperture that you have been out in. Not counting wind chill factors.


----------



## Koumajutsu

i've worked in an industrial environmental chamber that was at -40 degrees, does that count?


if so,
what's your favorite tool?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

cordless drill


What's your favorite season?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

the fall.

what was your first job?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

mowing lawns, but if a paycheck is involved
Golf Course (mowing)

what's your favortie snack?


----------



## grapegrl

Hmmm...
Sweet: dark chocolate M & Ms that have been microwaved for about 40 seconds
Salty: Golden Flake Cheese Curls (Southern version of Cheetos)

What's your guilty pleasure?


----------



## Bone Dancer

cookie dough

what is the worst color car you have ever seen?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Mary Kay Pink

If money was no object, what would be the Ultimate costume you would wear?


----------



## gypsichic

I'd copy your's FE right down to the blue boa! 

how many pets do you have?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

just one cat, unless you count Chipmunks....Had lots of little babies this year everywhere!

How often do you use your grill?

Stinker in the midst!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I am out there most days, including in the dead of winter in the snow, sleet and rain. Love that Weber.

What do you have for breakfast on a typical Sunday morning?


----------



## TearyThunder

Usually nothing.

Do you play any computer or video games? If so what are some of you favorites?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I have a PS2 and play War of the Monsters and Yu Yu Hakusho the most. Justice League is coming out soon.

Do you play the lottery?


----------



## TearyThunder

Nope

Do you name your props?


----------



## Koumajutsu

yes. but not with normal names like 'stumpy'. mine have names like 'LED Flame Emulator Rev 2.1'

why are cat's so cuddly?


----------



## TearyThunder

Because they are like me 

White or wheat bread?


----------



## Koumajutsu

either. I like both

Cheddar or provalone?


----------



## TearyThunder

Cheddar

What's your biggest fear?


----------



## Koumajutsu

waking up without my penis

where would you hide a present for me?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

somewhere far beyond space and time.

what was the worst present you ever got for christmas?


----------



## TearyThunder

Finding out a loved one commited suicide.

What's you best Christmas present ever?


----------



## Koumajutsu

I hope it will be a friendly, sexy, witch wearing nothing but a bow 


do you believe in Santa Claus?


----------



## TearyThunder

No but I believe in the Great Pumpkin. 

What's one of your deep dark secrets?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

That I believe in Santa Claus.

Who is your favorite character in Peanuts?


----------



## grapegrl

Woodstock

When making a PB&J sammich, what's your number one choice of jelly flavour?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

grape.

how do you cut a sandwich? diagonal into triangles, or across into rectangle/squares?


----------



## Koumajutsu

I don't cut it. I just eat it

Why do hot dogs come in packages of 10 while hot dog buns come in packages of just 8?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Just to **** you off.

If you drink coffee, what do you put in it, if anything?


----------



## grapegrl

I like a little coffee with my milk and sugar!

What are you doing this weekend?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Building my Haunt

What are you doing this weekend?


----------



## Koumajutsu

hopefully, working overtime to pay for my experiments.

what should I do on Sunday though?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Football football football.

What are you having for lunch today?


----------



## Koumajutsu

I dont know yet. Maybe Rubio's Fish Tacos

What are you doing after work/school today?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Dinner with my wife.

What is your favorite appetizer when you go out to eat?


----------



## grapegrl

Any variation on the fried onion blossom thingy.

Got any nervous habits?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I tug on my....goatee a lot.

Have you ever walked out of a movie you went to see in the theater?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

never

what do you usually have while watching a movie?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

at home, a beer; in the theater, popcorn.

What was the last horror movie you saw in the theater?


----------



## Wildomar

The first Hellraiser. Yeah I know...

What do you consider sexy?


----------



## ghostie

Wisdom.

What was your favorite movie as a kid?


----------



## Wildomar

As a very young kid, Mad Monster Party.

What song do you sing to yourself but are embarrased to admit to.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Rio by Duran Duran.

What was the very first show/concert you ever attended?


----------



## Wildomar

"Rio" Ha, that is funny!

Oingo Boingo (still a favorite of mine) 

When you had your choice (birthday, some special occasion) what was your favorite dinner you requested?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

(My wife is still addicted to the 80's....loves channel 22 New Wave on Sirius...)

Pizza!!!!

What was your least favorite food as a kid that you now love?


----------



## Wildomar

JT, your wife is right: 80s rule.

French Onion Soup

What drink provided you with your worst hangover.


----------



## Vikeman

I really don't get hangovers. But the closest was a fifth of Jim Beam.

How old were you when you had your real first kiss?


----------



## spideranne

14

What is your favorite fast food joint?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Ron's Place


what is your favorite flavor of ice cream.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

French vanilla.

least favorite soda?


----------



## debbityboo

Mountain Dew

What was your favorite bedtime story?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Anything from the Coloured Fairy Books *

What TV show (within last decade) did you really enjoy but probably wouldn't admit to watching?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

America's Next Top Model.

What animated series (ok ok cartoon) that is currently airing is your favorite?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Teen Titans

Who is you favorite cartoon character?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Gir from Invader Zim 

what's your favorite comedy movie?


----------



## ghostie

Capt. Ron or The Great Outdoors...it's a tossup.

Do you have any cavities?


----------



## Spooklights

Of course. Probably from all that Halloween candy.

What's your greatest fear?


----------



## TearyThunder

Falling in love.

What tv channel do you watch most?


----------



## ghostie

"Create" on pbs...can't afford cable.

What's the coolest thing about you?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Depends, are ingrown toenails cool?

I get to do Halloween all year long!!!

Where do you store all of your Halloween stuff?


----------



## TearyThunder

In my house. I'm about to have to move out to make room for more props though. 

How many computers do you own?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

3

What's your favorite Halloween dish?


----------



## Bone Dancer

pumpkin pie


how many buckies or bluckies do you have all together?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Good question???
6 buckys, 0 blucks and 16 latex skellys

Do you usually eat breakfast?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yes, and Sundays' breakfasts are the best - we make eggs, bacon, toast, potatoes or blueberry pancakes and sausage and fruit and of course coffee, the morning papers and Sinatra on the radio. That's where I'm goin now!

What is your favorite song sung by Sinatra?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Who? LOL
don't have one....

How many times have you given a Wedding Toast?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

(Dude you're killin me...)

Twice.

How many states in the U.S. have you visited?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Massachusetts, New York, Pennsylvania, California, Nevada, Utah, and Arizona. So, 7.

Have you ever cheated on someone?


----------



## TearyThunder

Yes I have.

What's your most hated house chore?


----------



## Koumajutsu

cleaning the litter box 

where do you like to go to relax?


----------



## TearyThunder

Usually the lake for a day or so or shopping.

If could have 3 wishes what would they be?


----------



## Koumajutsu

hmmmm. to be in GA. to be with my Teary, and to have a backup Teary in case the first one breaks

what would your 3 be?


----------



## TearyThunder

To have Kouma with me, for time to stand still, and for it to never end.

Are you a morning or night person?


----------



## Koumajutsu

I'm a morning person, usually

Do you like to snuggle under lots of blankets in a cold room, or sprawl out in a warm room?


----------



## TearyThunder

I like the cold room but I am a cuddler for the most part.

How much tv do you watch in a day?


----------



## Koumajutsu

maybe an hour or so depending on what's on that day

what do you like to watch on TV?


----------



## TearyThunder

I'm usually watching the discovery channel if I have the tv on. Most of the time my nose is in my pc though.

White, dark or regular chocolate?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Regular.

What is your favorite candy bar?


----------



## Beepem

milkay way!

do you plan an instrument?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Guitar (badly)

Do you practice any martial arts?


----------



## Beepem

i watched that on espn once.

if you could have 1 prop youre in the middle of magically be built, what would it be


----------



## Johnny Thunder

a tombstone (I'm not that handy)

if you could do whatever you wanted for a job what would it be?


----------



## Spooklights

Organist at St. Patrick's Cathedral. 

What's your favorite way to scare visitors to your haunt?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

What ever works, depends on the hauntee...you never know...

Do commericals influence what you buy?


----------



## TearyThunder

Nope. I buy what I want and like. I personally think commercials are always hyping the product up to be better than what it and to me that's false advertisement.

How much time do you spend online a day?


----------



## Bone Dancer

you mean you can turn this off. I average about 3-4 hours.

What kind of pet or pets do you have?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

We have a persian cat I rescued from the shelter 13 years ago. 

What was the name of the street where you grew up?


----------



## Koumajutsu

well, my family mored arouns a lot, but the street i identify the most with me growing up was "La Brisis"

what should I do with this 100 amp battery charger?


----------



## Wildomar

I have no idea. 

Whats your favorite Fairy Tale?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hansel and Grettle always struck me as insane.

What is your middle name?


----------



## gypsichic

Jean

what is your worst fear?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

that I screw up the word association game again and get my balls busted

what was the first Halloween costume you ever wore or made to TOT


----------



## grapegrl

My first homemade one was my ultra-cool Princess Leia costume that my mother made me when I was not quite 5. Star Wars had come out that summer and I loved it! I even had the "cinnamon bun" hairdo since I had waist-length hair.

What is your ancestry?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Ancestor wise, my dad's side of the family came from Germany in the late 1700s, while my mom's family came over early in the 20th century from Slovakia and the Czech republic. 

Do you have a favorite superhero


----------



## ghostie

The Dark Knight.

What would be your dream job?


----------



## Wildomar

The guy that drives the Vacuum truck around a stadium parking lot after an event.

What is your all time favorite dream car if you could have any?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The Dragula, or the Batmobile. Or, both of them combined into one bitchin rocket car 

Adams Family or the Munsters?


----------



## Wildomar

I was always partial to the Munsters.

Are your tombstone epitaphs comical or serious?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Serious

Do you have Sirius?


----------



## ghostie

Comical.

What color is your kitchen?


----------



## ghostie

johnnythunder said:


> ...Do you have Sirius?


You lost me...


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Think we posted at the same time 

My kitchen is a tannish/rust color.

(Sirius satellite radio...)

How many times a week do you read a newspaper?


----------



## ghostie

Don't read the newspaper. Our local paper has too much of a spin.

Is Sirius like XM radio?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yes except better

Are you still friends with your best friend from growing up?


----------



## Wildomar

Yes. 

Pancakes or waffles?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Both. 

White, wheat or rye toast?


----------



## Wildomar

Definitely wheat.

Whose got a sexier cat motif Avatar "SufiKitten77" or "TearyThunder"


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I find them both sexy for different reasons :devil: 

Favorite TV show growing up?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Kolchack, The Night Stalker...

favorite ice cream


----------



## grapegrl

Dutch chocolate or cookie dough

Do you collect anything?


----------



## Wildomar

At various times in my life: GI Joes, Tube Radios, Antiques

Do you like little yippy dogs or big dogs?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Big dogs.

Have you ever owned fish?


----------



## Wildomar

Several times but they seem to die.

Are you a fan of reptiles?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Not as pets, but do in my yard.

red or white wine?


----------



## ghostie

Blush.

Favorite meal?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Grilled meat!

what is your favorite cookout food?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

salmon (if it's a good piece)

how many times a month do you grill out?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

around 25.

If you came over for dinner, what would you like with the salmon?


----------



## Wildomar

White and wild rice, corn on the cob and a salad. Mmmm

Gas or charcoal grilling?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Weber grill using propane and propane accessories.

How many flat tires have you changed in your lifetime?


----------



## Wildomar

"propane and propane accesories..." LOL

Approximately 25.

Do like to ride motorcycles?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Only nude, for money, on video.

Do you subscribe to any magazines?


----------



## Wildomar

Several.

What is your favorite morning cocktail?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I've been known to have a mimosa on a Sunday morning.

Which is your favorite of the giant Japanese monsters who invariably destroy Tokyo time and time again?


----------



## Wildomar

The Gargantuas (from war of the Gargantuas)

Favorite dessert?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

pie. or water ice.

Have you ever broken a bone?


----------



## Wildomar

Not yet.

The name of your first pet?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Pepper.

Did you have a role model or hero growing up?


----------



## ghostie

My dad.



johnnythunder said:


> Which is your favorite of the giant Japanese monsters who invariably destroy Tokyo time and time again?


 Seriously laughing out loud...Maybe Rodan, or MechaGodzilla, not sure. Monster Zero?

Favorite band of the 70's?


----------



## grapegrl

I was a little young in the 70's to have a favourite band from that decade, but I've been listening to more classic rock lately (boyfriend is 13 years my senior). I've concluded that Boston is not bad. I also like some of Blue Oyster Cult's stuff.

When and where was your last vacation?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

June 2006 - the Conch Republic. 

Is there a placed you'd like to visit on vacation but never have?


----------



## grapegrl

Wales and parts of Great Britain...my family is from there and I'd love to go on a tour of haunted castles and visit Stonehenge.

How's your Hallowe'en costume coming along?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

All I need are the overalls and I'm set 

Any last minute prop or decorating ideas that you're scrambling to execute for Halloween?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The whole thing, go figure!

Do you host a walk thru or drive by Haunt?


----------



## halloweengirl

Not hosting a haunt.Just making my yard creepy this year.

Whats your favorite prop?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Krough's shaman #1

what's your favorite brand of soda?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I never drink.........soda. But if i do, 7 UP.

Favorite salad dressing?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Ranch

favorite dessert topping?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

don't have one 

Italian or mexican food?


----------



## Koumajutsu

do I have to pick? i like them both so much.

Wild fires or high speed chases?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Chases into the fire.

Least favorite way to cook a potato?


----------



## Koumajutsu

in the microwave when i forget to poke holes

favorite way to make a mess?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

drinkin?

favorite shot


----------



## Koumajutsu

dead center of the chest 

how fast do you drive on the freeway?


----------



## grapegrl

After a few brushes with the law in the past, I set the cruise for about 82. I don't do much driving anymore, though, now that I have a chauffeur.

What's your favourite fruit?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

nectarines.

least favorite vegetable (besides e coli spinach?)


----------



## grapegrl

Water chestnuts

What's your favourite Life Saver flavour?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

orange.

Ever spend the night in the hospital?


----------



## ghostie

Once. When DD was born.

Enjoy poker?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Depends on the company.

do you host the family holiday parties?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

no.

did you like the circus as a kid?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

absolutly, what kid wouldn't?

Did you ever visit a "Freak Show"?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

yes, what kid didn't?

How many foreign countries have you visited?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

5, does the caribbean count?

do you prefer flying or driving?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Depends on the distance of the trip but I like driving.

Favorite author?


----------



## Wildomar

It varies... right now, Daniel Peters.

Favorite cartoon growing up?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Super Friends.

How old do you think you'll be when/if you get to retire?


----------



## Vikeman

Scooby Doo!

What is one of your pet peeves?


----------



## Vikeman

Seems we answered the same time, Johnny

hopefully, 55!

What is your favorite color?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

posting at the same time??? 

worst birthday present ever received?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

****!~!

hahaahahah.

black


----------



## Vikeman

Nice timing, Johnny!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

black.

least favorite muppet?


----------



## Vikeman

Ms. Piggy

If you had only 1 phone call to make, who would it be?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

an attorney?

what was the first movie you ever saw on videotape on VCR?


----------



## Vikeman

don't remember

How many tapes or dvd's do you own?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

a whole trunk full.

What was the last DVD you bough


----------



## Vikeman

Monty Python, The Holy Grail

Do you own any pirated dvd's?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

yes, of the not appropriate for family viewing type.

What is your favorite film of all time?


----------



## Wildomar

Difficult to say and completely depends upon the mood... but "Big Trouble in Little China" is always a classic in the humor genre.

Coffee, tea, or something else is your breakfast drink of choice?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Coffee, and tons of it, but I do enjoy green tea and other Asian teas.....

What was your worst subject in high school?


----------



## Wildomar

Math, but for some reason the older I get the more sense it makes to me. I guess I desire a strict set of rules with logical answers.

If someone else sneezes do you say Bless you, God Bless you, Guzandheit (however its spelled), or cover your mouth jerk.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Third choice is the nearest to the truth.

how often do you eat out?


----------



## Vikeman

Bless you!

How many miles to you travel one way to work?


----------



## Vikeman

sorry FE!

Once on the weekend, usually.

How many miles to you travel one way to work?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Depends where the job is at, but mostly 0.


Do you own a 4x4?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yes. 05 Jeep Grand Cherokee.

Happiest memory ever?


----------



## Wildomar

Easy, my son's birth.

Any kids (that you know about  )


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

None

Grandparents still alive?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

My paternal grandmother.

Have you ever been sued?


----------



## Wildomar

Not yet, but the day is young.

Have you ever shop lifted?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

actually, yeah.

why did you enter your profession?


----------



## Wildomar

Im really into hairy women.. LOL J/K I was a geology major and a professor offered to take me to Central America on a project. Came back, switched majors, and here I am. Although I never get to do anything as grand as that anymore. 

How fast does a cheetah run?


----------



## Vikeman

Probably a lot faster than I can run. LOL

What is your bowling average?


----------



## Wildomar

Whatever is considered a really bad score and then divide by 2.

Have you ever played minature golf drunk? JT need not answer this since I think most of us already know the answer. LOL


----------



## Johnny Thunder

nope!!!!!

how many oceans have you been in?


----------



## Wildomar

You should try it; its way too much fun!

Oceans: Pacific, Atlantic
If counting seas: Salton, Bearing, Carribean

Whats the longest you have lived in one place?


----------



## Spooklights

28 years.

Where would you like to live, given the choice?


----------



## spideranne

Arizona.

How often do you vacuum?


----------



## Bone Dancer

when I can't find the path. Really about once a week.


Do you put out food for the birds in the winter?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yes.

Do you put food out for your snowmen in the winter?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

nope

when was the last time you made a snowman?


----------



## grapegrl

Never...*sniff*  

When was the last time you got a speeding ticket?


----------



## Koumajutsu

oh, about 2001 or so 

what do you like to do on a lazy sunday afternoon?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

go out to breakfast, come home take a nap eat and watch movies...it's an all day thing 

What's your favorite color for a car?


----------



## gypsichic

black

what is your favorite drink?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

ice water


When was the last time you went camping?


----------



## gypsichic

oh geez.............as in w/a tent?..............5-6 yrs ago

what are wearing right now?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hmmm, what would like to hear? lol

Jeans and a boa (just for you) 

Do you rake your own yard?


----------



## gypsichic

jeans and a boa...........lmao

hell yes i rake my own yard..........lol...........no kids live at home anymore!

whens the last time you cooked dinner for your spouse?


----------



## grapegrl

Hmmm...probably over 4 years ago. Should have made him a Drano and rat poison souffle. I made dinner for my boyfriend last night, though! 

Favourite mixed drink?


----------



## gypsichic

lmaoooooooooo............he musta pissed you off 4 yrs ago!

frappacino ..........if you're talking w/alcohol use to be margaritas


----------



## grapegrl

Yeah, I was pretty pissed when he hit me with a surprise divorce and I found out he was having an affair after the fact. The new guy's a peach, though.

Do you do any gardening?


----------



## morgan8586

Heirloom tomatoes

What was your last dream?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I was in my parents' back yard and a giant tree crashed down, so I went into their garage which also was now a bus terminal.

Did you go to your prom?


----------



## grapegrl

Nope...too homely to get asked. 

What's the last book you read?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

[Somehow I doubt that  ]

"The Glorious Deception: The Double Life of William Robinson, Aka Chung Ling Soo, the Marvelous Chinese Conjurer" by Jim Steinmeyer.

Have you ever participated or been selected to participate in a magic act?


----------



## grapegrl

[ thanks!]

No, but I bet it would be fun!

What was the last CD/song you listened to?


----------



## Vikeman

nope

have you ever been picked up in a bar?


----------



## Vikeman

sorry GP!

Cowboy Troy

have you ever been picked up in a bar?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

yes, off the floor.

name of the first bar you had your first legal drink in?


----------



## Vikeman

Katie's

did you ever have a fake ID?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

didn't need one.

Do you bowl?


----------



## Vikeman

yes

Have you ever played golf?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Miniature golf, yes. "Real" golf - hell no.

What is the first thing you will do when you wake up tomorrow?


----------



## Wildomar

Hit the snooze button.

What is your favorite flower?


----------



## Vikeman

I'll say a marigold.

What is the most slices of pizza you've eaten at one sitting?


----------



## ghostie

Three.

Dragons, gargoyles or fairies?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

ghostie said:


> Three.
> 
> Dragons, gargoyles or fairies?


Only 3, hell, I've done in a whole pizzia, granted, we were drinking and 10 yrs younger...

Gargoyles, but pixies weren't a choice...

How many time do you fill your auto with gas a week?


----------



## ghostie

Once. (but thank God it's not sixty bucks a shot anymore)

What's the difference betwixt fairies and pixies?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Pixies are tricksters, fairiers are like tinkerbell.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I gas up twice a week.

Worst phobia?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Heights (just in the last few yrs.)


Do you own or rent a house?


----------



## gypsichic

own

what is your favorite time of day?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

afternoon (not much of a morning person)

Breakfast or not?


----------



## gypsichic

light breakfast

when's the last time you saw a movie in the theatre?


----------



## grapegrl

This past summer..._Pirates of the Caribbean 2_

Do you prefer your potatoes baked, fried, or mashed?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

mashed


what's the last movie you saw in the theatre?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Superman Returns.

What's the name of the first person you went on a real date with


----------



## Wildomar

Jennifer

Where was the first place you had carnal relations?


----------



## morgan8586

my parents basement

What were you doing on the day of the 9-11 attacks?


----------



## gypsichic

standing in a hospital

how many people do you know serving in Iraq?


----------



## Wildomar

three.

What was your first ticket issued for?


----------



## Bone Dancer

speeding, got me coming over a hill, +10 mph, my only ticket so far.


What part of the theatre do you like to set in, front, back,ect ?


----------



## Wildomar

Back... much tough throwing things at people from the front LOL

Biggest pet peeve?


----------



## kevin242

people who don't signal while driving... it's very rude you know.

have you ever walked in on your parents having sex? (eek!)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

towards the back, to the left.

Do you rotate your tires every 6,000 miles?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

WoW, never seen that happen before? lol


----------



## gypsichic

no to rotating my tires - i don't rotate crap i just ride or drive the vehicles 

and no never walked in on my parents doing the dirty dozen

have you ever been caught for shoplifting?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Nope, but I don't steal...

Did you ever have room mates you wish you never had?


----------



## gypsichic

yes

do you know of anyone that has an 'open' relationship?


----------



## Wildomar

Yes, but it always seems to be a bad idea in practice.

What is your cheasiest Halloween decoration?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

me...all cheese!!

Do you buy most of your halloween stuff on line or store?


----------



## gypsichic

in the store

how many animated props do you have?


----------



## Wildomar

3 animated.

Have ever cheated on a girlfriend/boyfriend?


----------



## gypsichic

yep

have you ever driven without insurance?


----------



## Wildomar

Yes, but only by accident for about a week.

Proudest halloween moment?


----------



## gypsichic

when 'cool' teenager practically fell off the porch from being scared saying 'OH GOD!!! OH GOD!!!'


----------



## gypsichic

have you ever been hang gliding?


----------



## Wildomar

No, but I would like to someday.

What band qualifies as your all time favorite?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

too many to name one.........

do you like garlic dill pickles


----------



## Wildomar

I havent tried them but I am thinking probably not. I like pickels and I like garlic but not sure of the combination.

What is you beer of choice?


----------



## Vikeman

Most of the time Bud Light (the wife also likes it)

How do you like your steak cooked?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

medium rare.

favorite cut of steak?


----------



## Wildomar

No preference, just cook it and I will partake.

Have you ever hunted and eaten an animal?


----------



## Vikeman

When I was younger and hunted with my Dad. (Deer and squirrel)

What type of fishing do you like?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

don't fish.

what color is your house?


----------



## Wildomar

Yellowish.

Where do you build your props (garage, shop, shed, driveway etc.)?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

on the fly, they get built while putting up the building.

Yeah, built in place.

Do you have to rent a storage unit for your Halloween stuff?


----------



## Beepem

nope, i rent my closet, basement under my bed and under my brothers bed

what decorations do you have out?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The Crypt is almost up, does all the merchandise I sell count?

Scarey or cute decorations?


----------



## Spooklights

Scary!

What movie does your life remind you of?


----------



## morgan8586

gung ho

Do you have any tattoos?


----------



## TearyThunder

Yep two 

What is the most annoying habit you think you have?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

HMmmmm, getting goats??? lol

Is your Haunt open more than just one night?


----------



## Koumajutsu

nope, we're a one night show 


Do you think that my electronics designs are a bit too much overkill?


----------



## grapegrl

I must confess that I haven't looked into them. I'll have to find the right thread(s) and check them out.

What design(s) are you going to carve into your jack o'lanterns this year?


----------



## Wildomar

Probably won't carve any this year and will just rely on the foam ones I have collected for years.

How many Tombstones do you have?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

20 maybe?

Do you wait until Oct 1st toe decorate?


----------



## Wildomar

Nah, I never actually decorate any of my toes... but I will usually begin decorating for Halloween around October 1st. 


What is a quinticential 80s song in your opinion.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hungry Like The Wolf by Duran Duran.

What is your favorite song of the 60s?


----------



## Wildomar

Hmmm, I seem to recall "Rio" was embarssing to sing to and now you are saying "Hungry Like the Wolf" is the quintesential 80s tune... someone is a real Duran Duran fan. 

Cant say I have a favorite, tend to like stuff from a variety of artists of the time: Greatful Dead, Dean Martin, Arethra Franklin etc. Different styles and genres.

Favorite animal to see at the zoo?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Haven't been to a zoo in over 25 yrs, but love BIG Cats...

What was the last theatre production you saw?


----------



## Wildomar

The Barber of Seville.

Favorite kind of amusement park attraction?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

roller coaster.

worst grade ever received on a report card?


----------



## Wildomar

F. 

Favorite hair color on the opposite sex?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Good one, Love them all!

Married or single?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

married.

best day in your life?


----------



## Wildomar

The day my son was born... its a cliche sure, but it is also a fact.

Do you mow your own lawn?


----------



## Beepem

yeah

how many foggers do you have?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

only one. my party city skull special for 5 bucks.

favorite halloween image?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

3 that I use and about 10 cases to unload 

Fog chilled or straight?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The Crypt Keeper from Tales from the Crypt.


Do you own those on DVD?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No.

Worst DVD you were ever given as a present?


----------



## TearyThunder

I have never been given one.

What car/truck do you drive?


----------



## Koumajutsu

I drive a 2006 F150 XL

what would you do with 1 million dollars?


----------



## TearyThunder

Faint and when I woke up faint again.


What's your favorite candy?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I would be out of debt and open a Halloween prop and costume shop / haunted house...

What would you do with a million dollars?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Reeses...


What would you do with a million dollars?


----------



## Wildomar

Paint my scout, buy a Travelall... and buy more Halloween prop materials.

Whats the fastest you have ever driven?


----------



## Koumajutsu

170mph

Where should I take Teary on our first date?


----------



## TearyThunder

Date hell! I don't think we are leaving the house for a few weeks!

Gold, Silver, or Platinum?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Type of Credit Card? Platinum

Do you purchase most of your Halloween merchadise online or in stores?


----------



## TearyThunder

Both.

What's your dream prop?


----------



## Wildomar

Too many to list, but I would like to set up a maze.

Ever had your Driving License suspended?


----------



## Koumajutsu

never

why wouldnt Teary and I leave the house for a few weeks?


----------



## TearyThunder

Because it's going to take you that long to recover.

Favorite color?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Purple

favorite style of handcuff?


----------



## Wildomar

Stainless (thanks for asking) 

Longest you have ever stayed in bed?


----------



## TearyThunder

Ummm depends on what I was doing 

How many pair of shoes do you own?


----------



## Koumajutsu

2. my tennis shoes, and my steel toes


where do you go to vacation?


----------



## Wildomar

Anywhere just depends but usually to go camping.

Do you drink your coffee black or with cream and or sugar?


----------



## TearyThunder

Cream and sugar.

How many hours a day do you spend online?


----------



## Wildomar

Way too many!

What types of pets have you owned in your lifetime?


----------



## TearyThunder

Tooo many ot list.

What animal would you like to be?


----------



## Wildomar

Stallion roaming free.

Favorite subject in school?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Art or history.

Least favorite Beatle?


----------



## Wildomar

The ones that are still alive  Was never a huge beetle fan.

Favorite shellfish?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

crab.

favorite way to eat crab?


----------



## Wildomar

Steamed with butter... but dont give me that damn bib. At my age I dont want a bib.

Favorite BBQ food?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

pulled bbq pork sandwiches.

What size shoe are you?


----------



## Wildomar

12

Favorite sport?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

football.

do you watch the evening news


----------



## Wildomar

Not too much, mostly a morning news kind of guy (CNN HNN).

Favorite character on Speed Racer?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Racer X.

Least fav on Scooby Doo?


----------



## Wildomar

Scrappy Doo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I HATE Him

Do you have any anger management issues?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

uhm yeah.

how many fights have you been in your entire life


----------



## Wildomar

Including elementary school... Maybe 10

Half full or Half empty kind of person.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

empty.

What was your first car


----------



## Beepem

A Bike? only 14


what do you do for a living


----------



## Wildomar

Corporate Archaeologist 

What type of car do you wish you had.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

An old cobra jet, maybe a '67


Is it raining where you are?


----------



## Wildomar

Heck no. Dry, dry, dry.

Do you still ride a bicycle


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I used to ried 20 miles a day in 1hr 10mins, plan to get it out again this year (winter)

Do you like snow?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

yeah unless it's like 2 feet and i have to shovel all damn day.

do you ski


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It's been a while, maybe this year..

Down hill or cross country?


----------



## Wildomar

Neither... never skied before.

Whats the best part about attending a professional sporting event?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Nothing...that's been even longer... 

Do you go to Pro Haunts during the season?


----------



## Wildomar

Only the theme park oriented ones.

Favorite Ice Cream?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Butter Pecan


With topping or straight up?


----------



## Wildomar

Depends onthe flavor... chocolate, peanut butter style deserves chocolate syrup, anything else doesnt require a thing.

Huge chrome rims on a vehicle: stylistically good or bad?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sports car yes, anything else....NOT


SUV or car?


----------



## Wildomar

Both, 1969 Ford Mustang and a 1968 International Havester Scout

Do you ride a motorcycle


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Nope...cars scare me! lol

Can you have a camp fire where you live?

Mustang sounds nice, any pis to share?
302, 351, 427?...


----------



## Johnny Thunder

no.

last TV show you watched


----------



## Wildomar

Yes and no, its an unicorporated community of the county so we have a lot more flexibility, but I am pretty sure my neighbors would be calling the sheriffs.

250 Ci coupe. First car I ever bought (22 years ago). No good photos, I completely restored it in the mid 80s but havent done much but drive it since.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Leno, last night.

Cable or Dish?


----------



## Wildomar

Dish


Favorite soda?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

don't have one...

Last movie you saw in the theater?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

still Superman Returns but I'm going to see Fearless this weekend.

least favorite costume you ever wore for TOT


----------



## Wildomar

Sailor that had been burned. Teenager just threw some stuff on to get some candy.

Favorite candy?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Reese's peanut butter cups/eggs/JOLs

least fav?


----------



## Wildomar

Milky way.

Name of the boy or girl that you first kissed.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I thought I said reese's earlier...

hard candy

Do you still hand out treats on HALLOWEEN?
We haven't now for 3 yrs. no one is coming for the candy anymore except the teenagers and they just toss the wrappers in the yard


----------



## Johnny Thunder

yes.

best friend's name?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

man, it's tough in here!
Do cousins count? lol


Do you still hand out treats on HALLOWEEN?
We haven't now for 3 yrs. no one is coming for the candy anymore except the teenagers and they just toss the wrappers in the yard


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

He died a few years ago, though, Rob (body bags is getting pretty close)

Do you still hand out treats on HALLOWEEN?
We haven't now for 3 yrs. no one is coming for the candy anymore except the teenagers and they just toss the wrappers in the yard


----------



## Johnny Thunder

YES i still do.

what time do you go to bed on the weekends


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

This time of year, 1-2 am...It's halloween


Make up or mask?


----------



## Koumajutsu

mask.... but I'm usually part of the display 


Animatronics or actors?


----------



## TearyThunder

both

How long are you usually set up for Halloween?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

The entire month of October

red wine or white wine?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

red, is ther any other?


Pork or Beef?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

beef.

have you ever been to europe?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

no

have you ever been to south america?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

nope.

what one state that you have never visited would you like to visit?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Colorado, I might even have a couple of friends out there?

boxers or briefs?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

boxers or none. 

what was your high school mascot?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

hehehe, a trojan


what brand of PC do you use?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Dell.

If you eat fast food, what is your fav place?


----------



## claymud

Wendys

Have you ever been stood up?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No.

Right or left handed


----------



## TearyThunder

both

Have you ever stolen your parents car as a teen?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

"borrowed" for an extended trip, yes.

ever suspended from school?


----------



## TearyThunder

Yes a couple times for skipping classes.

Have you ever snuck out of the house in the middle of the night as a teen?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

no


rather go bare foot or wear shoes?


----------



## TearyThunder

Barefoot! I hate shoes!

Apples or oranges?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

apples.

least favorite part of your job?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Love the halloween gig!

Hayride or carriage ride?


----------



## TearyThunder

Hayride

Hot or cold natured?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

hot.

do you have a favorite artist


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

can't say that I do

do you have a passport?


----------



## TearyThunder

Nope.

What search engine do you use?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

google

do you visit grave yards for tombstone ideas?


----------



## TearyThunder

yes

Have you ever skydived?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

no.

name of your first pet?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

poncho


how often do you go out to eat?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

few times a week.

have you ever stiffed a server on a tip


----------



## TearyThunder

Yes and I used to be a waitress years ago.

What is your dream job?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

writer and artist.

what was the last bad dream you had?


----------



## Koumajutsu

I dont think i've ever had a nightmare

does that make me weird?


----------



## grapegrl

Probably so...

What did you do this weekend?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

not too too much my wife has the flu.

plans for next weekend?


----------



## Koumajutsu

same as always. Play D&D and build props

what about you?


----------



## grapegrl

I'll be getting ready to go on vacation.

Are you having a party this October?


----------



## Koumajutsu

i'm not throwing one, but I'll probably attend a couple.

how can i legally, make money fast?


----------



## halloweengirl

sell your body...oh wait...you said legally?

Running out of prop building cash?


----------



## Koumajutsu

ran out of cash period 

What's your favorite prop this year? yours or someone else's


----------



## Wildomar

My moving coffin (in progress)

Ever been been in jail?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

as a visitor, yes to several.

how many speeding tickets have you gotten


----------



## Koumajutsu

oh, 2 or 3

ever been almost killed?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

yes.

worst imagined way to die


----------



## Koumajutsu

slow roasted

what do you think would be the best way to die?


----------



## halloweengirl

lonely

Would you swim with sharks?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

yes

what about stingrays


----------



## grapegrl

G*ddammit!! Too many people posting at the same time!

Yes, I would even swim with stingrays, but would rather dive in a cage with sharks.

Are you seeing any cooler temperatures where you live?


----------



## halloweengirl

yes

would you?


----------



## Koumajutsu

I'm not afraid to swim with 70's corvettes

where would you be terrified to wake up at?


----------



## Wildomar

60 feet underwater.

Favorite fruit?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Mangos

favorite pizza topping?


----------



## Wildomar

Mushrooms and Olives.

Thin crust or regular?


----------



## halloweengirl

regular


----------



## halloweengirl

oops didnt put my guestion...

Favorite type of music?


----------



## Wildomar

Do you have a question?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Rock

favorite band?


----------



## Wildomar

Original Guns and Roses
Did you play a sport in Highschool?


----------



## halloweengirl

dance team...does that count?


Did you play a sport?


----------



## Koumajutsu

nope, I'm a nerd

Do you follow any sports now?


----------



## Wildomar

Motorcycle racing

Do you consider rum a breakfast drink


----------



## Koumajutsu

no, but i will have a breakfast beer


what's your favorite breakfast meat?


----------



## halloweengirl

sausage
How do you like your eggs?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Are you seeing any cooler temperatures where you live?*

not this week! 80 yesterday 

favorite Poe story?


----------



## halloweengirl

Poe who

Party at home or go out?


----------



## Wildomar

Go out preferred.

Ever woke up on your front lawn after drinking all night?


----------



## halloweengirl

No but my brother has....after I took the hose to him

Favorite drink?


----------



## Wildomar

single malt scotch.

how many plants (alive) do you have inside your home?


----------



## halloweengirl

none...cant keep then alive...go figure



Your occupation?


----------



## Wildomar

archaeologist.

Any pets (alive)?


----------



## halloweengirl

Yes...one dog,2 cats,a bearded dragon and several fish tanks

Do you have any pets?


----------



## Wildomar

Now, two dogs... used to have snakes and bearded dragons (love them)

What one word best describes you according to your freinds?


----------



## Koumajutsu

different

have you ever had to bail on a friend at the last minute?


----------



## halloweengirl

many times


Have you ever had to lie your way out of a situation?


----------



## Wildomar

No never... um well, maybe... er, yes... Yes I have.

Does that make me a bad person?


----------



## halloweengirl

Nope

Do you feel like a bad person becuase of it?


----------



## Wildomar

Nope.

Am I being an insensitive ass?


----------



## halloweengirl

Nope

Would you do it again If you had to?


----------



## Wildomar

If it kept me from landing in a Central American prison, Hell yes!

Ever been to a Grateful dead Concert?


----------



## halloweengirl

nope,cant say that I have.

Ever been to an Aerosmith concert?


----------



## Wildomar

Nope cant say I have.

Do you use bluckies or Buckies in your decorations?


----------



## halloweengirl

Neither yet...Looking for some Bluckies though..my big lots seems to have a shortage of them.

what is your favorite prop that you have made?


----------



## Wildomar

Completed prop: A bucky skull that has chains mounted all around it and is suspeneded from the ceiling, walls, and ground.

How many AFB have you lived on?


----------



## halloweengirl

This is the first.

Have you ever been on a AFB?


----------



## Wildomar

Many. I mainly work on military installations.

How long have you been there?


----------



## halloweengirl

For about 6 years

What does an archaelogist do on a military base?


----------



## Wildomar

Any time the military decides they are gonna build a new facility, training ground etc, Federal Law mandates that the natural resources are protected. So I end up doing surveys or excavating sites that will be destroyed.

Are you or your spouse serving?


----------



## halloweengirl

Spouse is serving.He is a cop in the AF

How many years of college did you need for your occupation?


----------



## Wildomar

You can get away with a bachelors degree but it really requires a Masters Degree but I have a lot of friends that even did their Ph. D. I stopped with Graduate School. Too many. 

What is your profession?


----------



## halloweengirl

currently,Im just a student 


What other profession would you chose if you could?


----------



## Wildomar

My brother is a cop and there are times I consider changeing careers entirely.

How much longer do you have and what is your intended degree?


----------



## halloweengirl

Veterinary technology and One more year to go for that.I want to have a speciality,So that will be more school.

Is your job stressful?


----------



## Wildomar

Can be, with budgets and deadlines. 

What type of specialty?


----------



## halloweengirl

Emergency medicine,or zoology...havent decided for sure yet

Have you ever found anything cool on the job?


----------



## Wildomar

Depends on your frame of reference... pottery, rock art, burials, bombs, mines, towns, etc.

Did you ever have a paper route?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

no.

are you handy around the house


----------



## Wildomar

Heck ya.. if you mean useful.

Have you ever lived in a ******* state?


----------



## gypsichic

is oklahoma considered a ******* State???

have you ever seen the Divine secrets of the Ya Ya sisterhood?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

no.

How tall are you


----------



## halloweengirl

5'6

Where do you live?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

PA.

favorite type of music


----------



## Wildomar

Wildomar.

Havent you always wanted a monkey?


----------



## halloweengirl

Anything but country

Favorite band?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No and too many to name.

Least favorite zoo animal?


----------



## Wildomar

Elephants.. Smell really bad.

Have you ever scuba dived.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

no.

ever bungee jumped?


----------



## halloweengirl

yes...And loved it.I keep reef tanks,so It was cool to see everything in there natural habitat

Ever been to Hawaii?


----------



## halloweengirl

dang posts are moving to fast!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

never been to Hawaii.

favorite hobby?


----------



## halloweengirl

Keeping saltwater tanks...then making halloween stuff
do you play an instrument?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Guitar.

Any instrument you wished you played?


----------



## grapegrl

violin

What's for dinner tonight?


----------



## halloweengirl

havent thought of that yet

any ideas?


----------



## Wildomar

Too many.

Do you think Pluto should be reclassified as an Asteroid?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No.

What was the name of your first crush?


----------



## Wildomar

Valerie

Or were you asking about the carbonated beverage?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No you answered in a proper manner.

How old when you got chicken pox


----------



## Wildomar

Seventeen (two weeks before prom) Aaaarrrrgggghh!

Do you still have your High school yearbooks?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

buried somewhere.

ever go to a HS reunion?


----------



## Wildomar

nope.

Do you stay in touch with friends from HS?


----------



## halloweengirl

not yet...mine is in 2 years

Did you have a nickname in H.S?


----------



## Wildomar

Yes.

Name of a HS sweetheart?


----------



## halloweengirl

Aaron....hubby now

What was your favorite subject?


----------



## Wildomar

Ceramics.

When you met your SO did you know they were the "one"?


----------



## halloweengirl

No.He was my bro's best friend...I hated him at first

Are you married?


----------



## Wildomar

Yup with child.

Any kids?


----------



## halloweengirl

yep..2

Just one child?


----------



## Wildomar

Its all we need at the time 

What are your childrens ages?


----------



## halloweengirl

2 and 6

Arent kids a handful?


----------



## Wildomar

Incredibly... but so damn Cute!!!!!!

do they like Halloween?


----------



## halloweengirl

My 2 year old could care less right now.My 6 year old loves it

How old is your child?


----------



## Wildomar

9 Months but getting big fast!

What was the first Halloween Costume you wore that you remember?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

monk's robe with a skull face mask.

how old were you when you found out Santa wasn't real (sorry kids reading this)


----------



## Wildomar

about 6... older brother thought I should experience the realities of life. At least the tooth fairy is real!

Is two dollars too much for a 6-year kid to receive from the tooth fairy?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

given inflation, no.

how would a 6 yr old spend two dollars


----------



## Wildomar

Wow, really... didnt know inflation weighted heavily on tooth fairy capital gains. well appearntly the 6-year-old in question thinks he needs one of those game boy doohickies

What was the most you recall receiving from the TF?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

silver dollar.

What was the first record/tape/CD you bought as a kid?


----------



## Bone Dancer

it was a 45 rpm by the rolling stones 

have you ever seen a 45 record ?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

yup, and i miss those little yellow plastic insert things.

have you ever surfed?


----------



## Wildomar

Oh yeah... in my youth. Heck I grew up in Orange County (Affectionately known by the newest TV Generation as "the OC".)

Ever Parachuted (recreationally)?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Nope

Have you ever "mooned" anyone?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

yes.

egged a house/car/bus?


----------



## Wildomar

Nope.

Maliciously toilet papered a house?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

no.

been thrown a surprise party ever?


----------



## Wildomar

Nope.

Do you frequent a particular coffee establishment (fourbucks, Seattles Best, etc)?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

yeah a locally owned/independent shop

last time you laughed out loud?


----------



## Wildomar

Too long ago it seems.

In your humble opinion, if the captain of the Titanic had an adequate supply of Duct Tape would it still have sunk?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

yes.

Do you have a favorite childhood memory of your mom or dad?


----------



## Wildomar

Not a specific one

Stangest thing you have ever "willingly" eaten?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

i guess frogs legs in paris.

most distant city you have ever visited?


----------



## Wildomar

Bueno Aires, Argentina

Do you still talk to any childhood friends?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

two, and one only via email a few times a year.

Can you tie a real bowtie?


----------



## Wildomar

What they make bow ties that dont clip on??? Uh, guess that would be a no.

Do you wear formal attire to your job?


----------



## gypsichic

are you kiddin??? levi's & t-shirts

do you post here while at work?


----------



## Wildomar

Yeah, at least a lot of the time.

How often do you wear something formal?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I've retired the suit and tie thing .....

So, I would say a couple times a year.

socks or no socks?


----------



## Wildomar

If I wear shoes, always socks... usually the white athletic type.

Favorite shoe type on your SO?


----------



## gypsichic

both - however not at the same time...........lol

coffee with cream or black?


----------



## Wildomar

BLACK!!!!!! No sugar, creme or other crappy flavoring... Strong, bitter, and black... and not served by some blue haired kid with facial piercings and answers to the title of "Barista"

Um, do I seem a little worked up about this issue?


----------



## gypsichic

maybe just a tad...........lol

what is your least favorite chore?


----------



## Wildomar

Mowing the lawn... its huge 

Favorite microwavable TV dinner?


----------



## halloweengirl

Healthy choice French bread pizza

Favorite cartoon when you were a kid?


----------



## Wildomar

Scooby Doo or Looney tunes

Which Scooby Doo character do you relate to the most?


----------



## gypsichic

velma

did you ever get up super early to watch sat morning cartoons?


----------



## halloweengirl

yes and to eat some yummy cereal

What was your favorite cereal when you were a kid?


----------



## Wildomar

Frankenberry and Fruitloops

Do any of your Tombstones have a real persons name on them?


----------



## gypsichic

many of them do

how many tombstones are in your cemetary - if you have one?


----------



## Wildomar

When I am done with my newest batch, I think there will be about 15.

How much does a Hairy Goat typically sell for?


----------



## gypsichic

bazillions 

do you have an fcg in your haunt?


----------



## Wildomar

No appearantly I am the only haunter in the world who does not.

What is your favorite prop?


----------



## gypsichic

fcg's

how big is your graveyard?


----------



## Wildomar

My front yard is around 150 feet by 60 feet so I have a lot of room to work with. Hence I cant afford to build a cemetery fence yet.

What prop did you enjoy working on the most?


----------



## gypsichic

so far its a corpsed blucky

do you have a h'ween budget every year?


----------



## Wildomar

Not a real set amount, but just try to space it out over several months. I would bet I Average about 200.00/year

What is the most you have spent on a given year?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

LOL....
does storage count...let's see...Something around 2,500 -2,700

Add 1920 for storage and it way to damn much!!!

Where do you store your H stuff?


----------



## gypsichic

in my attic

how many hrs a day do you average working on h'ween stuff?


----------



## Wildomar

Im lucky if I get 15 minutes/night and 4 hours over the weekend.

Does your spouse support your "Habit"?


----------



## gypsichic

supports and enables it

how many pumpkins do you usually carve?


----------



## Wildomar

None. I have the older styrofoam ones that I started collecting nearly 10 years ago.

What do you use to similate candles (Flicker Flames, LEDs, Flourescent light starter, etc)?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

flicker bulbs

hot tea or cold tea?


----------



## Wildomar

Depends with a meal, Iced just reaxing hot.

Ever tried Yerba Mate tea?


----------



## gypsichic

nope

have you tried liptons peach tea?


----------



## Wildomar

Nope, not much for the flavored teas.

Do you throw a Halloween party?


----------



## gypsichic

haven't got to yet and doesn't look promising this year either

how many tot's did you get last year?


----------



## Wildomar

We estimated about three hundred.. We sent family out two more times to buy more candy because we so badly underestimated the new neighborhood.

How lmany years have you been setting up a Haunt?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Counting when I was in Jr High,High School and a couple years in College plus the last 16 years,oh about 25 years.....Its no wonder I cant park in my garage.

In the tv sitcom,"Sabrina, the Teenage Witch", who was your favorite character? (Mine was Salem, the cat)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Awe, never saw it 


Do you throw a Halloween party?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

The best one in the nieghborhood,you never know, who or what, will show up.

Your favorite Halloween Story?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sleepy Hollow.

When was the last time you had a camp fire?


----------



## TearyThunder

May of this year.

What's the most embarrasing thing you have had happen to you?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

May, that's a long time ago!!

I got my butt stuck in a window of a moving auto...

Ever been to a strip club?


----------



## TearyThunder

Yep

How many times have you been to a strip club?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It's been at least 10 yrs., but I'd say 20 times total.

Is that alot?

propane, natural gas, wood or fuel oil?


----------



## TearyThunder

None.....electric.

It's no a whole lot but the real question would be if you were the one doing the stripping lol.

What's your favorite mixed drink?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

its only a lot FE, if you were part of the show...

margaritas..its mixed isnt it?

summer heat or winter cold?


----------



## TearyThunder

Winter cold for me. I hate the heat.

Do you think FE would make a good stripper?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

TT, not big on mixed drinks...

Furr Ball, summer heat!

Kill the bug or put it outdoors?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

No! I would have too much fun...

Kill the bug or put it outdoors?


----------



## TearyThunder

Put it ourdoors unless it's a bee. I will go outdoors then and let it have the house.

What your favorite fast food joint?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Ive seen FE in drag...not a good stripper unless it was at the senior center

depends on the bug

water bugs always get swished


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Taco Bell, but I don't get to do that often

Potatoe chips or tortilla chips?

Furr, you want a lap dance?


----------



## TearyThunder

Depends on my mood.

Can I watch this lap dance?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

bring it on, Big Boy..lol

Tortilla Chips with that dance ,please 

tacos or burritos?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

burritos.

I would make you blush..

Pictures please!

Hot or mild?


----------



## TearyThunder

Mild.........

Wait what are you talking about?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

mild
yeah, I would blush.....

Ginger or MaryAnn?


----------



## TearyThunder

Mary Ann

Ok so can I watch or not?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Im blushing again........

Thurston or Lovey Howell?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Niether, though Magoo was ok in my book.

Do you own Gilligan's Island on DVD?


----------



## TearyThunder

Nope

What's you dream car?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

love to have a cobra jet, thinking '69

dishes by hand or dishwasher?


----------



## TearyThunder

By hand but don't have much to wash since I don't cook. 

Mashed potatoes or Fries?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

dishwasher....
no dish pan hands here
fries...

white cheese or orange cheese?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

most things baked and prefered mashed

fresh or canned veggies?


----------



## halloweengirl

fresh veggies

steak or chicken?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Steak.

Favorite sport?


----------



## halloweengirl

To play....paintball To watch...........Football


Favorite way to relax on the weekend?


----------



## grapegrl

Not having anything I _have_ to do...reading, a little light yardwork, grilling out and having a few drinks with my beau and a friend or two.

Do you consult the Yellow Pages often?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

[too bad we're not neighbors - that's what we have planned too  ]

no, can't say that I do.

When was the last time you cried?


----------



## gypsichic

this morning

do you like to fish?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

When we go down the shore my wife and I ocean fish off the beach.

Most embarassing secret you'd never want to ever reveal to anyone?


----------



## gypsichic

don't have any secrets anymore - ALL have seen the light of day by telling another human being

have you ever been struck by lightening?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

you're asking the man who has a pet thunderbolt? of course.

what is your favorite breakfast meal?


----------



## grapegrl

Pecan waffles and hash browns...Gods, I'm hungry now!

Do you have a nickname?

(Oh, and JT...it would be cool to have y'all as neighbours!)


----------



## gypsichic

shorty

do you like to cook?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

absolutly

under the speed limit, the speed limit or over the speed limit?


----------



## gypsichic

all of the above depending on time and weather

what time do you go to bed on a regular basis?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

early during week, late on weekends.

what do you wear to bed? anything  ?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

HMmmm, why you would ask me that, I don't know??

What would you like me to wear?

summer spring fall or winter?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

(didn't think you'd be answering, nancy)

fall.

do you read the comics section in the newspaper?


----------



## gypsichic

nope

do you own any guns?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

My first 20 gauge, and mussle loader pistol i built a a kid.

Do you own any guns?


----------



## gypsichic

I own none

do you have any martial arts training?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

yes I do, isshinryu and wu shu.

do you have any martial arts training?


----------



## halloweengirl

My dad taught me some Tae kwon do.

Favorite outdoor activity?


----------



## Death's Door

Swimming

Do you read your horoscope each day?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Love working on the lawn even mowing.

do you push mow or ride?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

No, maybe on Sundays...

do you push mow or ride?


----------



## halloweengirl

neither...I have hubby do it 

Do you like garden ponds?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

yes I do.

do you have a "garden pond"?


----------



## gypsichic

don't read my horoscope and don't mow - hubby does it

do you do yoga?


----------



## halloweengirl

Nope no yoga for me?

Do you have a gym membership?


----------



## gypsichic

nope no membership

do you sleep in on the weekends?


----------



## halloweengirl

no,the kids wont let me

Do you sleep in on weekends?


----------



## gypsichic

til about 8 on sundays - if i'm lucky - our 4-legged kids sometimes won't let me

big breakfast or not?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

On sunday's except during this time of year, just not enough time.

garden or no garden


----------



## gypsichic

flower gardens only

have you ever been skydiving?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

no.

Have you ever been sky diving?


----------



## TearyThunder

Yes quite a few times.

Have you ever been bungee jumping?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

not that either.

burn your leaves or compost them?


----------



## TearyThunder

I have no leaves. 

City or county?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

in between


what kind of music do you like the most?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

hardcore.

do you own a cell phone and if so do you wish you didn't


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

own and no.

oil change every 3000 or 6000 miles or other?


----------



## Hellrazor

other - every 3 months or 5000 kms 

Lease or buy new vehicles or buy used?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

have leased, but bought my new car.

have you ever been to a pro football game?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

never

Do you still go to rock concerts?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

yeah.

ever been to the orchestra


----------



## Hellrazor

nope

Have you ever tied the knot? more than once?


----------



## Wildomar

One knot only.

Have you been scuba diving?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

yes

how many people have you dated in your lifetime


----------



## Hellrazor

wow! do I have to count that high???

Have you ever felt like you were so close to death you could taste it?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

every time i do the word association game thread.

ever had surgery


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

do stitches count?

nail polsih or none?


----------



## Wildomar

None, but thats sweet of you to ask.

Heels or tennis shoes?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

flipflops or doc martens.

are most of your clothes one color if so what color


----------



## Death's Door

Variety of colors in the closet but I have more black clothes and shoes

What is your favorite dessert?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

cheese cake of hot fudge ice cream cake

What color is your house?


----------



## TearyThunder

off white with a yellow/tan trim.

What's more important to you...Your pc or tv?


----------



## Wildomar

PC

Do you store any of your props outside in the off-season?


----------



## TearyThunder

Yeah my cars. 

Dsl, cable, T1, or dialup?


----------



## Hellrazor

DSL

rent or own - your accomodations


----------



## Wildomar

Own (well the bank does)

How many cars do you own?


----------



## Death's Door

no cars but 4 trucks - 71 chevy stepside, 75 el camino, 98 Ford 150, and a 2000 chevy stepside.

What do you do for a living?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sell Halloween and have a small cleaning a maintenance business.

What do you do for a living?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

I'm the Lead Visual Designer At Bloomindales in Las Vegas

dog,cat,bird or fish person,
as pet,not to eat....


----------



## grapegrl

Well, I guess I'm a dog and cat person right now, but it's probably more accurate to say I'm an _animal_ person. I have four cats and a dog officially...and whatever stray kitty happens to come by to visit, baby squirrels who fall out of their nests, birds who get hurt and need to be rehabbed, baby turtles that wouldn't make it through the winter, etc. I've also had a couple of pygmy goats in the past and plan to perhaps get one or two as well as a few chickens in the future .

Have you ever had a really BAD haircut?


----------



## Hella

Oh Goddess yes, with photos to remember too...way way way short, pixie cut type of thing that was just horrid. prolly why I keep my hair no shorter than my shoulders now...lol

what is your favorite winter outdoor activity?


----------



## halloweengirl

Snowball fights 

Do you like snow?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I do, but not much for the cold...?

brush or comb?


----------



## halloweengirl

Brush


Bath or shower?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Shower

Bar of soap or out of a bottle?


----------



## Hellrazor

a bar of soap... i liket having to pick it up...LOL joking

to create or to buy... that is the question...


----------



## grapegrl

A little of both.

Have you ever played badminton?


----------



## Bone Dancer

yes, at the beach

how many pumpkings do you carve at halloween?


----------



## Hellrazor

at least 4, usually 5

Do you hold a halloween party, go to a halloween party or neither?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

both.

how many truly 'good' friends would you say you have?


----------



## Hella

truly good friends...I have 3 that I would term as that. 

What is your secret guilty pleasure?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That is a truly good question, but if i answered it, then it would no longer be my secret....?

What is your secret guilty pleasure?


----------



## Hella

lol..good point...but I will share one of mine

Trashy Romance Novels, the steamier the better..lol

What is your favorite "make it only at the holidays" food?


----------



## Vikeman

pumkin pie!

Do you buy your costume or make it yourself?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Usually buy parts, make other parts.

Least favorite household chore?


----------



## TearyThunder

Vacuuming cause it scares my kitties.

Why household chore do you not mind doing the most?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I would say laundry, well just the folding, I suck at that!


Beer or wine?


----------



## grapegrl

Wine, definitely. I'm even making my own right now.

Do you like raisins?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hell No!
Do I need to say that twice?

I would love to purchase a bottle or two depending on the grape?

Red or white?


----------



## Hella

I am assuming you are asking red or white wine...lol

white for me, Reislings in particular...yes I have a sweet tooth..lol

What is your dream job?


----------



## Koumajutsu

my dream job, is to be building widgets of whatever thing I dream up each day

where would you like to go when you retire?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Key West.

What is your least favorite thing that you do every day but have to do?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Put on clothes. 

what's your -favorite- thing that you do every day?


----------



## TearyThunder

Play with my kids(my cats.)

What's your favorite soda?


----------



## Spookkid

Canadian Dry.

Whats the farthest youve ever been away from your house?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Cape Cod, Mass.

where do you like to shop for groceries?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the country market, go figure!

fried or scrambled eggs?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

scrambled.

how often do you wash your car?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Never. Trucks weren't meant to be washed.

how about you?


----------



## Death's Door

I wash my car every two weeks. 

Is your belly buttom an insy or an outsy?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

inny [waaaaay inny with this beer gut  ]

what is your least favorite fruit?


----------



## Wildomar

Grapefruit.

Are you a spender, frugal, or a cheapskate according to your SO or recent ex.?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Frugal.

When do you think Fangs will send me those Pumpkin bars she promised me?


----------



## Wildomar

I have no idea.

Are you holding your breath in anticipation?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Nope, i'm holdign my breath because i have bad gas 

Care for a sniff?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Erm. No.

Favorite food before a football game?


----------



## TearyThunder

nachos

What's you favorite video game?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

PC, well, It's anything D&D.

PC or Mac?


----------



## TearyThunder

I have a PC but would love to have another Mac.

Independent or dependent?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Independant. i think... can you tell me?


----------



## TearyThunder

Seems to me you may be more dependant if you don't know for sure.

What's one of your pet peeves?


----------



## Wildomar

Littering.

Do you have family photos adjacent to your computer monitor?


----------



## Koumajutsu

nope, i have no photos near my computer

do you have any desktop toys near your comuter?


----------



## Wildomar

Nope.

How long is your daily commute?


----------



## Koumajutsu

about 20 minutes to work, and 45 minutes to an hour home (THe Interstate 10 sucks )

how bad is traffic near you?


----------



## Wildomar

Tolerable.

I thought you lived in Costa mesa or Huntington?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Nope, i live in Colton, right on the border of Rialto. 


why did you think i lived there?


----------



## Wildomar

Thought I read that somewhere. 

I used to work on Cooley Street near the intersection with Mt Vernon for 6.5 years... know where that is in Colton?


----------



## Koumajutsu

I sure do, I laugh every time i pass it on the way to my buddy's place to play D&D

WHat was your favorite hang out in that area?


----------



## Wildomar

There was an irish pub off of Hospitality... cant remember the name.

Why do you laugh at that intersection?


----------



## Koumajutsu

the sign is usually busted out these days. some people think of it as a racial slur. 

was that pub on the 'resturaunt row' in San Bernardino?


----------



## TearyThunder

I dunno.......never been there.


What is one of your odd habits?


----------



## Wildomar

Yup, cross the street from Club Flesh... 

Do yu ever get to Sayaka's on Mt Vernon?


----------



## Koumajutsu

hell yeah i have, I actually know Sayaka, the daughter of the owner. THey got a sushi chef there named Miguel (sp.) that kicks ass.

when's the last time you went?


----------



## Wildomar

Used to go a fair amount but havent been in about 5 years.

Is it wrong of me to miss my IE days?


----------



## Koumajutsu

No, the 909 is not as backwoods as people like to say we are.
I know I've never slept with any blood relatives

Have you?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Uh no.

Favorite beer?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Newcastle. I like the darker beers

favorite food to eat with beer?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

anything deep fried.

Last time you told someone that you loved them?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

This morning...oh, yeah...I love you JT  LOL

Have you purchased a HauntForum Tee shirt?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Nope, I'm waiting on the Calander 

anyone know when it'll be out?


----------



## TearyThunder

I believe it was said to be out after Halloween.

Have you started setting up or are set up yet?


----------



## Wildomar

Not yet, hopefully this weekend.

Do feel as though the season will be over before you really get to appreciate it?


----------



## Koumajutsu

nope, I've already found a great reason to appreciate this season.

have you finished your setup yet?


----------



## Wildomar

Nope way too much to do yet!

What will be the main focus of your set up this year?


----------



## Koumajutsu

our Magic Mirror prop/candy dispenser 


Which prop did you have the most trouble with this year?


----------



## Wildomar

My Toshiba Tomestones... a major pain in the behind!!

What prop is your favorite?


----------



## Koumajutsu

"bob" the FCG puppet i'll be manipulating in our HH this year

what's the most complicated thing you ever had to do for a prop?


----------



## Wildomar

Currently it a Half toe pincher coffin that will rock gently side to side, plus have the lid partially open and close using one wiper motor with reduction gearing to change the rpm between the two movements. Not necesarily difficult just.. complicated. 

Whats the longest you have ever worked on a prop?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

All year! Unless you mean straight thru morning kinda thing?

Do you use latex prosthetic masks that you glue to your face?


----------



## Wildomar

Nope, pretty rare that I wear an actual mask.

What is your largesr prop?


----------



## TearyThunder

My scarecrow

Are you still running your air conditioning?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I did in my car today.

do you own a plasma or lcd tv?


----------



## Wildomar

Nah, were poor folk.

What is your ultimate dream car?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The Batmobile.

Do you have a favorite nursery rhyme?


----------



## Wildomar

Not me personally, but my son thinks anything I attempt to sing is worthy of giggles.

Do you have any allergies, and if so to what?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

As a kid: chocolate, tomatoes and shellfish....and now those are my fav foods..

Superman or Batman?


----------



## Wildomar

Batman... he wore better tights... um, er I mean the required uniform.

Spiderman or X-men


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Xmen.

Favorite dessert ever?


----------



## Wildomar

My Grandmother's Lemon Meringue Pie

Best type of vacation?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

warm tropical and drunk.

fantasy vaca spot you've never been?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Tahoe

what's your dream job?


----------



## TearyThunder

Animal rescue

Favorite gameshow?


----------



## Koumajutsu

The price is right.

favorite....."position"?


----------



## TearyThunder

Well I sleep more in the fetal position.

What's your favorite snack?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Kristy Treats

what's your favorite -other- 'position' :devil:


----------



## TearyThunder

Anything that includes duct tape. 

Favorite subject in school?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Math

favorite college course?


----------



## Spooklights

Composition. 

Least favorite class?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Geometry

Year you graduated High School?


----------



## Koumajutsu

95

Longest you've held a job?


----------



## TearyThunder

7 years

Happiest moment in your life?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Meeting the girl of my dreams on this very forum.

where would you like to have or have had your wedding?


----------



## TearyThunder

It doesn't matter to me as long as I am truly, madly, deeply, in love with the one I am getting married to and know without a doubt I want to spend the rest of my life with them.

What is your most embarassing moment?


----------



## Koumajutsu

when i was like ten or eleven, i was going to the bathroom, and left the door open. My brother walks by and had a couple of other kids from the neighborhood with him. they all started laughing at me.


could you imagine a life without your pets?


----------



## Wildomar

Everytime I clean up after them!

Flavored coffee or straight?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Straight Black Coffee please

Rum, or Wiskey?


----------



## Wildomar

Given the choice, whisky.

Do you think the US should switch to the metric system?


----------



## Koumajutsu

well, it would be nice to not have to have 2 sets of tools for everything.... oh wait, my truck is already all metric... nevermind...

do you think that the conflict in the Middle East has really caused the effect we've seen on gas prices?


----------



## Wildomar

Only if you believe the companies recognize they could charge more to play on people's fears.

Isnt it wrong to miss the old USSR, I mean wasnt it easier when we had only one "enemy"?


----------



## Koumajutsu

No, it's not wrong to miss them. both their country and ours propered greatly as we pretty much pretended to hate each other for so many years.

What's your favorite classic rock band?


----------



## Wildomar

Depends on the mood but usually Led Zepplin or AC/DC.

Do we need a new Cold War then?


----------



## Koumajutsu

if by that you mean a whole lot of prick waving and no actual fighting, then yeah, we need some time to do less killing, even if it's to think about more killin. 

Neve Campbell or Denise Richards?


----------



## Wildomar

Denise Richards!

Funniest movie you ever saw?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Super Troopers

favorite kung fu movie?


----------



## morgan8586

Enter the dragon-Bruce Lee is the man

Favorite Bruce Willis movie?


----------



## TearyThunder

Jackyl

Do you dream whe you sleep?


----------



## Koumajutsu

not usually.

do you like to have popcorn when you watch a movie?


----------



## TearyThunder

Sometimes.

What's your favorite cartoon character?


----------



## Koumajutsu

GIR from Invader Zim 

what's your favorite TV show?


----------



## Wildomar

Overhaulin' 

Favorite Halloween supply store?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Home Depot

Favorite non- halloween candy?


----------



## TearyThunder

Vlad with the group buys! (for the favorite store)

Chocolate covered Kouma  (for my non halloween candy)

Favorite scented candles?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Yankee Candle Company stuff... almost anything there

Favorite chinese food dish?


----------



## TearyThunder

sweet and sour chicken

Favorite radio station?


----------



## Wildomar

KFI Talk Radio

Did you ever own a Beta Tape machine?


----------



## TearyThunder

Nope

Have you ever broke any of your bones?


----------



## Wildomar

Nope.

What was your favorite High School sport?


----------



## Koumajutsu

i didnt play highschool sports 

what was your's?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

girls volleyball.

what were your high school colors?


----------



## Wildomar

Dark blue and light blue.

What was the most disgusting part of the school lunches you were served?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

i never ate their food - always brought my lunch - it all looked gross.

least favorite subject in school?


----------



## Wildomar

Math.

At what age did you first drink alcohol without parental consent?


----------



## TearyThunder

I can't remember but I do know I was younger than 14.

How old were you when you realized what you wanted to do when you grew up and are you doing that now?


----------



## Wildomar

25 

Have you ever gotten away with not paying a parking ticket?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

no cuz i've never had one.

favorite italian food?


----------



## Wildomar

What? Never had a Parking Ticket??? Thats almost un-American.

LASAGNA!!!!! 

Have you ever eaten Guinea Pig?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No, that's responsible. :devil:

As for the eats - No, but I've had several as pets. PETS. 

Worst illness ever suffered?


----------



## Wildomar

Unidentified Sinus Infection that plopped my tuckus in the hospital for over a week.

Ever been in a car accident while you were driving?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

yeah, twice - both cars totaled and neither my fault. nothing i'd like to go through ever again............

do you change your oil for your car, or pay to have it done?


----------



## Wildomar

Dont let anyone touch my vehicles but me. I trust mechanics as much as I do WalMart Employees 

How many comic books do you own?


----------



## halloweengirl

None...But Hubby has boxes full

Who is your favorite comic book charactor?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

that's hard - i have a lot...................PM me for more thoughts  trust me.

favorite superhero film?


----------



## Wildomar

Spiderman.

What is the worst movie made about a super hero?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I reallly detested the TV version of Thor and Daredevil on the Hulk TV movies....just awful. Theater movie wise I'd have to say Catwoman.

If you could have only one superpower, which would it be?


----------



## Wildomar

As for super powers, I already have one according to my wife, the power to state the completely obvious! 

Catwoman was Great!!! what are you talking about??? Did you miss the leather, thigh high boots, and whip???


----------



## Johnny Thunder

moreso plot and acting.

Do you have a favorite brand of aftershave?


----------



## Koumajutsu

nope, i generally dont use aftershave... i do have a bottle of prefered stock though

what's your absolute most favorite move of all time?


----------



## WickedWitch

Move? Personally, I love a good drop kick. (Did you mean to say movie?)
Movie? Jackass (no, not you...the movie!)

Who's your favorite comedian?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Dane Cook

who's your favorite action star?


----------



## WickedWitch

Bruce Willis

Paper or Plastic?


----------



## TearyThunder

plastic (is use them for props when I get enough) 

What do you like to do to relax and clear your mind?


----------



## WickedWitch

garden or work in the yard

If you could come back as an animal, what one would it be?


----------



## TearyThunder

A cat as long as I would be spoiled rotten like my 3 

What food do you absolutely hate?


----------



## WickedWitch

LIVER...yuck ish gross barf!

What's your favorite ice cream?


----------



## TearyThunder

peanut butter cookie dough

Have you ever lived in another state other than the one you are in currently?


----------



## WickedWitch

Yes

Have you ever been to another country?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Does Mexico count?

ever gone for a whole week without bathing?


----------



## WickedWitch

Nope

Ever bit a toenail off when you can't find the clippers?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Nooooo......Ewwww
BTW..
How do you get your foot in your mouth,WW?..lol

Ever TP a house?


----------



## Hella

Yes...lol oh the memories of youth with that..lol

How many pumpkins are you going to carve this year?


----------



## WickedWitch

Nope

Ever go cow tipping?


----------



## TearyThunder

nope

When did you get your first home computer?

Oh BTW Wyatt most women are pretty flexible


----------



## WickedWitch

whoops...my bad...
Probably 8

and ever go cow tipping?


----------



## WickedWitch

dang,..it happened again...


----------



## Wyatt Furr

never..I grew up in the burbs...cows scared me..lol

ever loudly burp in a public place and people laughed?


----------



## WickedWitch

Yeah, it was hilarious

Ever try to quietly fart at work but walk past your co workers, no knowing the rotten draft that follows you?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

No, but my boss does...ALL THE TIME
yuck.....lol

Ever re-gift something to the person who gave it to you ,by accident?


----------



## Hella

um, no..not yet anyway..lol

reverse that now, have you ever gotten a gift from someone, that you had originally given them?


----------



## TearyThunder

Nope.

Have you ever had a one night stand?


----------



## Wildomar

Yup.

How often do you clean the windows on your place of residence?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

not sure - would have to ask my wife.

real or fake christmas tree


----------



## Wildomar

Real!! Its all about the smell and the cleanup of those damn needles afterward... besides I am really into risking house fires!

Do you affectionately refer to the meat dish on your Christmas Dinner Table as "Roast Beast"


----------



## Johnny Thunder

usually, and to the chagrin of my wife, mother, mother in law, sister and/or grandmother.

open presents on christmas eve or day


----------



## Wildomar

Christmas Eve... As close to midnight as reasonable. That way everyone can sleep in on Christmas Day.

Favorite Christmas show (animated or otherwise)?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Charlie Brown and Christmas Story. OH and the Grinch. Hmmm.

Do you get stuff in your stockings or are they there just for show


----------



## Wildomar

Yup, mostly trinkets.

Do you have trouble pronouncing "Fragile" correctly and refraining from saying "That must be Italian" whenever you see it on a box?


----------



## Koumajutsu

sometimes  but sometimes i just shoot my eye out with my red ryder bb gun 


Regular coffee, or espresso based coffee drinks?


----------



## Wildomar

Regular black coffee, but occasionall I drink a Red Eye, Hammerhead, or whatever its called (Black coffee with an espresso shot).

Favorite soft drink?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Cola... brand doesnt matter

Fountain or canned(or bottled)?


----------



## Wildomar

Draft preferred. 

have you ever surfed?


----------



## Koumajutsu

nope, never.

Have you?


----------



## TearyThunder

I have........the internet 

What's your dream vacation spot?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Carrollton, GA, i think i'll spend the rest of my life there or in that area

what's your idea of a good time?


----------



## Beepem

lots of foood
how many first dates have you been on in the past year?


----------



## Wildomar

None, the wife doesnt let me do that anymore 

What was your most embarassing moment?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I got my butt stuck in an automatic rear window of a blazer while mooning someone.

When was the last time you mooned someone?


----------



## Spooklights

Never; I don't want to scare them to death. 

What's your favorite comfort food?


----------



## Hella

mashed potatoes 

what food reminds you of summer?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

potato salad

What food reminds you of Halloween?


----------



## Hella

Candy Corn and Baked Carmel Apples

are you cooking for Thanksgiving?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Yes,Turkey with all the trimmings,mashed potatoes,green beans,roasted acorn squash,cranberries and pumpkin pie with whipped cream....
crap..now I'm hungry 

Your favorite After Thanksgiving leftovers?


----------



## Hella

Turkey...sandwiches especially

Have you ever had a foot massage?


----------



## WickedWitch

No. A friend of mine went to China and had one for 20 minutes, said it was painfull as all heck...

Have you ever waxed anything on your body?


----------



## Hella

yes...let's just leave it at that...lol twas a might bit painful.

Have you ever made fun of somone?


----------



## TearyThunder

Yes, especially my air-headed sister. 

Have you ever spent the night in a graveyard?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Tried to as a youth, "chicken ****" as i remember!

Does "parkin'" count?

Do you still tell scary stories around a campfire?


----------



## Hella

I love to listed to them..lol does that count?

Place you would most like to visit?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

My list is long...where do I start?

since you asked...

Place you would most like to visit?


----------



## Hella

my list is probably equally as long (we can compare notes later this month )

but in answer to your question, The Highlands of Scotland, specifically Skye and Lochalsh.

Have you traveled outside of the United States, Canada and Mexico ?(otherwise known as North America)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Central America and caribbean islands is my vast travels at this point.


I would like to know the same question..

Have you traveled outside of the United States, Canada and Mexico ?(otherwise known as North America)


----------



## WickedWitch

No, but plan to do so later in life. Canada is the furthest for me...love that Casino!

Ever been to a casino?


----------



## TearyThunder

Yes

Do you have a cellphone?


----------



## WickedWitch

Yes

How many hours do you sleep a night?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

usually 6.



what time do you get up in the morning?


----------



## WickedWitch

Normally 7am but had to take hubby to airport this morning at 5am, so here I am creeping around the games..

How many cups of coffee does it take till you can function?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Lots and lots and then more.

Do you believe humans will visit Mars in your lifetime?


----------



## Death's Door

Why should we - aren't men from mars?

How many halloween shirts do you currently have?


----------



## WickedWitch

Three tshirts, two sweatshirts, jammie pants and even some thunderwear! 

What kinda beer you drink?


----------



## Bone Dancer

free, or miller lite, which ever comes first


whats your favorite mixed drink ? ( other then free )


----------



## TearyThunder

Rum Runners

How often do you drink (alcohol that is)?


----------



## Koumajutsu

maybe 1-2 alcoholic beverages a week
unless it's a party 

How many blankets do you sleep under right now?


----------



## WickedWitch

sheet/blanket

who's your favorite little rascal?


----------



## TearyThunder

Spanky

What's your favorite Alice Cooper song?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

can't say that I have one?

Do you have a garden?


----------



## gypsichic

yes

do you own a silk shirt?


----------



## Koumajutsu

i believe that i do, maybe... not sure though

do you have silk undies?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

no.

would you rather have Mothra or Gamera as a pet


----------



## morgan8586

Gamera

Favorite pro wrestler?


----------



## grapegrl

JohnnyThunder!!  

What celebrity do you have a crush on?


----------



## WickedWitch

Matthew McConaughey

What is your dream job?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

to get paid to post on this board all day...hey wait a minute.......

what size bed do you have?


----------



## grapegrl

Queen

What's your favourite cereal?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Cheerios.

What color is your bedroom?


----------



## gypsichic

pale yellow walls

have you been to a haunted house yet this year?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

nope, but this weekend!!

have you received a Halloween card from anyone yet this season?


----------



## Death's Door

No but I do send one to my 4 year old nephew every year.

Mayonnaise or Mustard?


----------



## morgan8586

Mustard

Chick flick or horror movie?


----------



## Death's Door

Horror Movie hands down!


Are you losing sleep yet from not having your props/decorations up yet?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

not yet - still have some time to get it all together.

do you have all your candy in for the TOTers?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Candy... for the TOTers? Hell no!.. this is mine! All MINE! 

do you have a candy that you'll take out of the mix to pass out so that you can have it to yourself?


----------



## TearyThunder

Nope but then again I'm not a big candy person anymore.

What's your favorite disney movie?


----------



## Koumajutsu

any old school herbie movie

what's your favorite Silvester Stalone movie?


----------



## TearyThunder

Tango and Cash

What size shoe do you wear?


----------



## Koumajutsu

10.5 wide

have you ever seen Death Race 2000?


----------



## TearyThunder

Not to my knowledge.

If you could have one wish granted what would it be?


----------



## Koumajutsu

to live happily ever after with my darling Teary 

Ever stick a kitten's head in your mouth?


----------



## TearyThunder

Nope

Do you kiss your pets?


----------



## Koumajutsu

yep, they get lots of kisses and hugs

Do you yahoo?


----------



## TearyThunder

I use YIM and have a domain registered with them.

Do you have a website?


----------



## Koumajutsu

I used to, a long time ago. I let it die, maybe I shouldn't have


what's your favorite website?


----------



## WickedWitch

Ancestry.com

What's your favorite prop or decoration that you have?


----------



## Koumajutsu

my flicker circuit 

what did you dress as the halloween you have the happiest memory of?


----------



## WickedWitch

a male flasher 

do you do the "pumpkin master" pumpkins or the everyday jackolantern?


----------



## Spooklights

Both, but I like doing my own patterns best.

Do you have a favorite place to get your pumpkins?


----------



## WickedWitch

Not really, I try to buy from the roadside vendors. 

How many pumpkins do you buy for carving?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

none, isn't that sad?
I sell halloween merchandise, put up a haunted house and don't carve one damn pumpkin!


Do you dry and season the seeds from your carved pumpkin? ( I used to)


----------



## Spooklights

No; I tried it once, and stuck to buying them after that.

Did any of your pumpkins ever go to seed on your lawn, and grow the next year?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Can't say that ever happened, though, those damn cherry tomatoes come back!


Favorite autumn color?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

rusty orange.

do you go to high school football games in the fall?


----------



## Koumajutsu

I used to.... when i was a teenager.


do you ever go out for ice cream?


----------



## Death's Door

Yep - I have an ice cream parlor down the street from me.

Did anyone watch the 2006 Scream Awards on Spike TV last night?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

crap - no. i'm sure they'll repeat them.

did anyone good win an award?


----------



## Koumajutsu

I don't have cable, just good ol 2-13 here

Ever cheat on your taxes?


----------



## grapegrl

Nope...too scared to.

Ever cheat on your significant other?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Never. and i don't think i ever will

Have you?


----------



## Wildomar

Nope

On a scale of 1 to 10 how would you rate the Kurt Russel Film "Big Trouble in Little China"?


----------



## Koumajutsu

7.5

have you ever been in an earthquake?


----------



## grim reaper

no

do you fancy johnny depp ??


----------



## Wildomar

Not this week.

Do people think of you as a practical joker?


----------



## Koumajutsu

nope, but I do push some people's buttons for fun 

you ever have a joke backfire on you?


----------



## Wildomar

frequently. 

Have you started planning next years props?


----------



## Koumajutsu

I've already built a prop for next year 

why does it seem like there's never enough time to prepare for a holiday?


----------



## Wildomar

I wish I knew.

Have you everbeen the subject of mistaken identity?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

YES constantly.

Is there a song that makes you really depressed


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

yeap, any song you're singing while prancing nakid in the woods! lol


Do you listen to raido or cd?


----------



## Wildomar

Radio mostly.

Have you ever had your fortune read by a "Professional"?


----------



## WickedWitch

Yes and it was very interesting.

Ever been spooked by a Ouija board?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

twice...Creeped is more like it!

When was the last time you had a Ouija board out?


----------



## WickedWitch

Never. I've got a brand new one. Bought it from Walmart this year, glows in the dark and still in its sealed box. I'm just too dang chicken!!! 

What happened that creeped you out?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

This happened during a couple parties during the summer sometime ago.
Started out a kind of a joke, but we decided to start taking notes after the 1st night. After the 3rd time, now mind you, we we're alwys palying with different folks anytime we got it out, but a story was starting to develope.
There were only abot 3 of us that new about the notes...That's what was creepy..Looked like some truth about a young child, then some other stuff that just didn't fit in, it just got a little caotic.

well, anyways....

You plan on getting that bad boy out and having some fun?


----------



## WickedWitch

I'd love to but I'm a wee bit chicken yet. Yeah I know why'd I buy it...my teenagers thought it would be cool to try. 

Think it's as evil as everyone says?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Absoluty NOT!
It is a game!!

Have you raked your leaves up from your yard yet?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Nope, we have groundskeepers for that 

what song is playing on your MP3 list, right now?


----------



## TearyThunder

Hmmm how's this 

What's your favorite webstie to vist?


----------



## Wildomar

Haunt Forum of course!

Was that Meat Loaf, I saw on that list?


----------



## TearyThunder

Why yes it is.

What would you do if you won the lottery?


----------



## Wildomar

Quit work so I could spend more time on fun projects.

Favorite line from a movie?


----------



## Bone Dancer

"Plan, there anit no plan"
Mad max, Behond thunderdome


----------



## Wildomar

Um, hey Bone Dancer is there a question you want to ask? Hint, hint, hint


----------



## Koumajutsu

did you want to ask your question while we wait, Wildomar?
then we can just edit our posts so everything looks right, and noone will know we messed the thread up 

here's mine while we wait:

Ever eat a TV dinner that smelled oddly like a vegas casino?


----------



## Hella

um no, can't say that I have..lol would love to hear your story about one though..lol

What is your favorite movie?


----------



## Koumajutsu

probably..... Super Troopers at the moment. I can watch it over and over, but I can be fickle and it can change in a day.

what's your favorite breed of cat?


----------



## Wildomar

Jaguar.

Whats your latest greatest find at a Garage Sale?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

my heart.

do you go to a lot of garage sales


----------



## morgan8586

No, cant say I do.

Favorite brand of whiskey?


----------



## Wildomar

Scotch man (Dahlwinnie), but will drink Wild Turkey.

Do you eat breakfast cereal?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

jack daniels, knob creek, wild turkey ....uhm any? :devil:

usually skip breakfast but cheerios

least favorite booze?


----------



## morgan8586

gin

Worst hangover was from drinking too much____?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

gin. for real.

fav shot?


----------



## morgan8586

jack daniels

beer of choice?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

anything dark and heavy (matches my soul and waistline).

draft or bottle or can


----------



## morgan8586

Bottle

Favorite mixed drink?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

i hate to ruin perfectly good alcohol like that........

how many people pi$$ you off in a typical day


----------



## morgan8586

6

How many people do you have to deal with daily at work?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

way way way too many.

are you superstitious about today's date


----------



## morgan8586

afraid so....

Are you?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

nah - used to be though.

watching horror movies tonight?


----------



## Wildomar

Not likely, having a Nine month child seems to sap the late nights right out of me.

Favorite movie for scare?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

NOTLD still does it for me even though I've seen it over 50 times.

Have you gone on a hayride (haunted or otherwise) yet this season?


----------



## Wildomar

Never been on a hayride... allergic to the stuff.

When was the last time you ate a Baloney sandwich?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

never.

last time you had a cuban sandwich?


----------



## Wildomar

never

Last time you had a knuckle sandwich?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

sixth grade?

do you want one when you show up next spring?


----------



## Wildomar

Nay, I may be tired to eat after that hike.

Do you still remember the quadratic equation?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

i always hated math, so i don't think i ever knew it.

how high can you count in a foreign language?


----------



## Wildomar

I would have to think about on some but I guess 9,999,999 in spanish.

What nationalities are you comprised of?


----------



## Koumajutsu

german, irish, russian, and jew

anyone care to have a drink?


----------



## Wildomar

Sure.

You buying?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

No

Are you? If so, I'll see you soon!!


----------



## Wildomar

I might if you bring an FM transmitter with you.

Last time you went camping?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

a few years ago.

have you bought pumpkins yet this season?


----------



## Wildomar

Not yet and possibly not at all.

Coolest new purchased prop you have bought recently?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I like the night terrors creature costume...pretty cool!!









What your most fav recent purchase?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

as crazy as it sounds, i got a deck of bela lugosi dracula playing cards at dollar tree for a buck. they made me smile.

nervous it's just 17 days away?


----------



## Spooklights

Not a bit; we're all set up and ready to roll here. 

When do you think you'll be finished setting up?


----------



## Wildomar

October 31st at dusk 

Have many of your neighbors started decorating yet?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

not at all


Have many of your neighbors started decorating yet?


----------



## Wildomar

Only one person way down the block.

How much of your set up is up?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

3/4 got to get it finished before next Friday...

How much of your set up is up?


----------



## Koumajutsu

nothing

when do you tear down?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Nov 2nd through the whole month, and hopes it's done by Dec 1st.

Are you already planning your christmas deco?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Hopefully, Teary's taking care of our christmas decorations 

do you build your own christmas props too?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

i let the farm grow the tree and decorate it with store bought ornaments.

are you watching college football this afternoon?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

hell no

Who watches football?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

everyone i know.

will you be painting your toenails today instead?


----------



## morgan8586

No, im happy with the silver coat I have on now

Are you an Ohio State football fan?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Iam from Michigan, what do you think?

What color are you toe nails? ( or colors )


----------



## Koumajutsu

fleshtone

do you like any racing?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Camel Racing
Its smelly and someone always falls off the hump

Any unfinished projects that will stay unfinished this year?


----------



## morgan8586

cemetary fence

Favorite prop built this year?


----------



## Koumajutsu

the "FCG" puppet that i'll be wearing in our maze 

what prob did you have the most fun building?


----------



## Bone Dancer

My corpse bluckies.

How many props are you putting out this year?


----------



## Koumajutsu

2 actual props, a crypt and a magic mirror. then some fence and like 8 tombstones


do you have more props than you can fit in your yard?


----------



## morgan8586

no, not yet. Give me a couple of years......

Are you starting to stress that Halloween is fast approaching?


----------



## Koumajutsu

yes, i dont know if we'll be ready in time


are you all set for halloween this year?


----------



## morgan8586

Need to set up the 3 gravebreakers....

this years costume is ?


----------



## Fangs

a vampire of course

Is any one else?


----------



## Koumajutsu

nope, I'm wearing a hacked up storebought FCG as a puppet, named Bob the Ghost 

anyone looking forward to after halloween sales?


----------



## WickedWitch

OF COURSE! 

Are you throwing a halloween party this year?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Nope  as always, i'm too broke.....

you planning on getting drunk this halloween?


----------



## gypsichic

nope

have you bought candy for the tot's yet?


----------



## morgan8586

Yep

Anyone started on xmas shopping yet?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Kind of; I'm collecting ideas. I was shooting baskets at dusk with my Godson about a week ago and he was saying he wished he had a glow in the dark basketball. Also, I talked to my Father on the phone recently and he was telling me about a nice silk tie he saw, at this men's custom order place, that he likes.

If you could make one significant change in your life (no negative consequences) what would it be?*


----------



## WickedWitch

I'd get a boob job! 

Do you use store blood or make your own?


----------



## morgan8586

store bought

Have you ever been depressed?


----------



## TearyThunder

Yes very much so. My teen years were pretty bad. However I made it through them and are happier than ever!

Have you ever broken any bones?


----------



## grapegrl

Nope.

Ever had stitches?


----------



## Koumajutsu

yep, a couple times, mostly head wounds 

Do you believe in aliens?


----------



## WickedWitch

Yes, but not the abduction thing. 

Do you believe in Ghosts and Possession?


----------



## morgan8586

ghosts-yes possession-no

Do you believe in Bigfoot?


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

Bigfoot? oh yeah, I saw him riding the back of the Lochness Monster! Sorry that was rude, no I don't believe in bigfeets.

Have you ever committed a felony?


----------



## Death's Door

No - I'm a good girl :devil: 

How many magazines do you subscribe to.


----------



## WickedWitch

Two

What's the last book you read?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That's gonna hurt me...
Does a book on CD count?
If so, deception point by dan brown.

do you own more horror movies that any other?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Not really, although I prefer the classic horror to most of the newer ones.

what is you favorite snack when you settle in to watch a movie?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

homemade torilla chips and homemade salsa, if I'm at home.

Watch most of your movies (new) at home or at the theatre?


----------



## morgan8586

Home

Last movie you watched?


----------



## Wildomar

Mr. and Mrs Smith

Funniest kids movie (Toy Story, Shrek, Nemo, Ice Age, etc) you have seen?


----------



## morgan8586

Shrek

Worst moment of your life?


----------



## WickedWitch

When I found out my X husband cheated on me....that's why he's the X...

What's your favorite childhood memory?


----------



## morgan8586

Watching STAR TREK with my dad

Favorite SCI-FI tv show?


----------



## WickedWitch

Ghost Hunters

Have you had snow yet?


----------



## spideranne

No - Luckly we just had a cold front come through so it's only going to be in the 60's today instead of the 80's.

What has been your favorite Halloween costume?


----------



## morgan8586

Jason Voorhees--just the cheap hockey mask and some old clothes (scared the kids like nothing else)

Best party you've ever been too?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

do i have to pick just one? :devil:

ever been to a work function/party and someone got wasted and embarassed themselves?


----------



## Wildomar

Yeah, definitely hilarious to watch someone of authority slurring their words. 

Who is your hero?


----------



## TearyThunder

Ok this is where you all really think I'm nuttier than what you all thought.....
My hero is my youngest cat, Annie. Before you guys decided to have me committed let me explain. She was born with a birth defect called flat chested syndrome and I almost lost her from it. However since she is one heck of a little fighter, she pulled through and survived. Every time I feel like I'm not going to make it because something just isn't going great I grab her up and give her snuggles and remember the fight she put up to be here today, 3 years later.

Do you or did you ever have a secret crush?


----------



## morgan8586

Sure, dont we all?

Did anyone lose someone they loved in the 9/11 attack?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

thankfully no.

did you ever get lost in a department store as a kid?


----------



## grapegrl

Not really lost, but my mother and grandmother walked off without me in a store at the mall when I was 4 because they were too preoccupied with my baby sister. I went to the information desk (in another wing of the mall) and had them paged. My mother was proud, scared and mad all at the same time. 

What's the scariest thing you've ever seen/experienced?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Probably when my jeep was hit broadside and we flipped, and I was trapped in it upside down. All I smelled and tasted was leaking gasoline and blood. I do recall asking the one bystander who came up to help me "Got a smoke?"

Do you feel that you have grown wiser as you have gotten older?


----------



## morgan8586

No, not really...I just dont make the same mistakes.

Did you serve in the Armed Forces?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I did not, but my dad, grandfather and two uncles did.

If you could live in one time period in the past, what year/period would you choose?


----------



## morgan8586

I'd like to live in the early 1800's. When the United States was wilderness and untamed.

Do you have any tattoos?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yeah, on both arms.

What is your favorite vacation spot?


----------



## morgan8586

Outer Banks, NC--gotta love the beach

Worst job you ever had?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Waiting tables at a Red Lobster for 4 days. Don't ask.

Longest/number of hours you've ever gone without sleep?


----------



## morgan8586

72 hours--I was a hurting puppy.

Last time you were in a fight?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

as in I was one swinging fists? like 6th grade. I tend to mediate and settle a lot of disputes when we're out, so I'm never really "in fights"

Any one thing that pushes your buttons and wants to make you swing a fist?


----------



## grapegrl

Animal cruelty--it makes me want to swing fists and worse. 

What's the longest you've ever slept?


----------



## morgan8586

Nope-not anymore. Having kids makes me a peace loving person. (have to set a good example)

Anyone like the Detroit Tigers?


----------



## morgan8586

oops---longest slept 14 hours

Least amount of sleep in a week?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

maybe like 4/5 hours a night.

Do you listen to music when you fall asleep at night?


----------



## morgan8586

No, does the wifes sleep count?

Tigers fan?


----------



## morgan8586

*ment to say "no, does the wifes snoring count"


----------



## Johnny Thunder

hahaah. Nope, a Phillies fan.

Do you like to sleep with the windows open?


----------



## morgan8586

As weather permits--too cold right now

Seen any snow yet?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Only on TV news reports.....

Do your kids have their Halloween costumes yet?


----------



## morgan8586

Two yes, one no

Are you a Steelers fan?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I hope you're kidding. Bleed midnight green for my Eagles. Should I sing the fight song? 

Were you born in the state in which you currently reside?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*No. I was born in Massachusetts

If you could witness one historical event what would it be?*


----------



## morgan8586

yes--ohio

Can you sing?


----------



## Wildomar

Sure, but for some reason they all ask me to stop. 

What is the best prize you have ever won?


----------



## skullboy

$7.00 in lottery.

Would you watch an electrocution if given the chance?


----------



## Wildomar

Yes. Not enthusiastically, of course but since I believe in the Death Penalty, I feel I should be willing to watch.

Have you ever went to a casino with the idea that you will make money?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No, I'm not retarded.

Have you ever been to AC?


----------



## Wildomar

Nope, more of a Las Vegas man myself (4 hours north of me)

Have you ever noticed that those free drinks arent so free after you have been gambling for anything longer than 15 minutes?


----------



## pyro

yep

but have you notice after 15 minutes of sucking them down ,that it doesn't matter


----------



## morgan8586

Yep

Ever traveled out of the country?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Does Tijuana count?

ever drink the water there?


----------



## TearyThunder

Nope never been.

If there was no Halloween would you do anything big for another holiday, if so which one?


----------



## Koumajutsu

well, i's still a little new to doing anythign major for halloween, but if i were do do something for another, it would be Christmas, since it's also a big outdoor decoration holiday


what's a good question to ask here if I can't think of anything?


----------



## morgan8586

how about " Do you think people taste like chicken?"?

Favorite pizza topping?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

extra cheese.

what are your plans for this evening?


----------



## morgan8586

Watch the Tigers take their 1st step in winning the World Series. (I hope)

favorite hockey team?


----------



## Koumajutsu

dont like hockey... you hoser

did you know that humans actually taste like very rich pork?


----------



## morgan8586

No....I didn't know that. How do you know that?

Anyone watch the Detroit Tigers tonight win game 2 of the World series?


----------



## Koumajutsu

nope, dont watch baseball.

who are you rooting for?


----------



## TearyThunder

The tortoise.....

Doesn't he win anyways?


----------



## Koumajutsu

only when the hare doesn't drive a Ford 

how well can you type?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Luckily, I'm very proficient and quick.

Do you have nice cursive handwriting, or is it a mess like mine?


----------



## Koumajutsu

i write like a doctor, even my printing is illegible

did you use oversized pencils and paper with really large lines when learngin to write in elementary school?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yeah we had giant red pencils.

Are you listening to music right now?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Yeah, the radio is on on the overhead speakers in the shop. Black Magic Woman is playing 

would you rather be at home right now, with a nice cold drink and maybe a sammich?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Indeed.

Has anyone annoyed you yet today to the point you'd like to punch them in the head?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Yep!

Should i do it?


----------



## Wildomar

Sure, if this reply wont be construed as endorsement of violence and thereby make me an accessory to the crime and future civil penalties.

Are you sue happy?


----------



## Koumajutsu

i've never sued anyone before, and i hope i never do.

have you ever been sued?


----------



## Wildomar

Not yet, but if you hit your co-worker and said that I told you to (in writing) there may be a first time for me. 

How goes the prop building?


----------



## morgan8586

slow--pretty much done till Nov.

What is the last minute prop your trying to finish?


----------



## Wildomar

My Toshiba Tombstones, my rocking coffin, and boarded up windows. 

Have you made any big changes to your haunt this year?


----------



## Koumajutsu

added a crypt and changed fog chiller technologies 


What's your big addition/change?


----------



## TearyThunder

New tombstones, 12ft scarecrow, FCG, pond scene, and more lifesized monsters. I have added smaller changes too this year too.

Do you wear any jewelry regularly and if so what kind?


----------



## Koumajutsu

i wear a stirling silver earring, and a stainless steel Labret pretty regular

what's your favorite piece of jewlery?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I don't really wear jewelry besides wedding ring and earring, but I guess I'd have to say my grandfather's watch made in the 1930s that I had restored and works.

Do you know what your birthstone is?


----------



## Wildomar

Nope, but I am sure it is somewhere between Diamonds and Granite.

What is your favorite family heirloom?


----------



## morgan8586

a piece of naturaly form glass my great grandfather found in a coal mine in PA


----------



## morgan8586

lets try that again:

A piece of naturally formed glass that my great grandfather found in a coal mine in PA. It has etchings of his life on the surfaces.

Favorite 1980's hair band?


----------



## Wildomar

Guns and Roses (late 80s)

Do you wish the thin neck tie of the early to mid 1980s should come back in style?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You mean it isn't? Doh!

White Walls or White Letters?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

yes.

what's for dinner tonight?


----------



## Wildomar

Very likly spaghetti.

Ever rode a motorcycle as a commuter vehicle?


----------



## skullboy

EVERYDAY,even in the snow and sleet.(hail a few times,ouch)

Do you remember a show called Creature Features?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

On the local Phila affiliate there was a Saturday show called Creature Double Feature that showed 2 horror movies but don't think it's the same as yours.

Have you ever been a bartender?


----------



## Wildomar

Sort of, I quite often fulfilled that role during graduate school parties. 

Do you regularly listen to talk radio?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

not so much anymore.

is your glass half full or half empty?


----------



## Wildomar

Oh its definitely half full, but the glass is cracked and leaking prufusely.

How is the weather looking for the big day?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Not to sure, looks like rain for most of the week, along with cold weather.
We'll see how it starts out on Friday....

How is the weather looking for your big day?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*On the big day: drizzle, high 82, low 67; rain in PM (hoping that part is wrong).

Are you all ready for Halloween? If not what do you have left to do?*


----------



## Koumajutsu

Nope, still got some last minute props to build, and setup.... and gotta hunt down some punks who stole a tombstone

will you be happy when it's all done?


----------



## morgan8586

Nope, I wish it was all year long.

Worst horror film ever?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Remakes - I can't pick just one but I hate them.

Your favorite horror movie that you can watch over and over and over and never get sick of?


----------



## morgan8586

Night of the living dead

Worst remake of all time?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I'll just narrow down and say *House of Wax*.

Can you believe Halloween is just 5 days away??


----------



## Spooklights

No; it seems like it really got here fast this year.

Do you wish you still had more time to finish all your Halloween projects?


----------



## Koumajutsu

well, i kinda wish that i spent more time working on the halloween projects. though i wouldnt give up a second of what i spent that time doing 

what do you do with any leftover candy?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Who has candy? No one ever comes here for candy anymore! so we quit, well except for a small bag...

What are you wearing for your Haunt?

JT, I just hope you're saying underware! lol


----------



## Koumajutsu

i'm wearing what used to be an FCG as a puppet

what are you wearing?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You mean " right now?" lol

Ripper costume with foam latex and contacts.

Anyone else opening this weekend?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Nope, just on Halloween Night
Well, and its just me, so I really cant do much but pass out candy
One of these days I'll haunt the garage
But I gotta find some help.

Anyone hosting a party this weekend?


----------



## morgan8586

Nope, no party...have to work Sat. 2nd shift

Anyone having problems with the nieghbors?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope, my one right across the street from me is a big Halloween freak and has stuff up too.

Does anyone else, besides FE, want to see me in my underwear?


----------



## skullboy

NO WAY,NO,NOT A CHANCE!!!!!!!!! :googly: 
Any one else having a beverage yet?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

black coffee, yes.

Did you start dipping into and eating the TOT candy yet?


----------



## Koumajutsu

unfortunately, no... I'm a recovering chocoholic 
ok, maybe not recovering....


Would you pay the $30 to transfer your really cool custom plate from your old truck to your new?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I guess if i really truly loved it.

Are you sick of seeing Christmas decorations in all the stores already?


----------



## morgan8586

Nope-too busy to go to any stores

Turkey or ham for xmas?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Both!

And who besides "me" wants to see JT's underwear? lol


----------



## Wildomar

Not me! The back of his head was enough for me.

When was the last time you had sushi for lunch?


----------



## Koumajutsu

been a while, but been craving it.

Wanna go to Sayaka's?


----------



## Wildomar

Always, but unfortunately its too far away at current gas prices.

Favorite kind of sushi?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Vegetable.

Have you ever been to Japan?


----------



## Wildomar

No but I can find it on a map (sometimes).

Have you used Google Earth to look at countries or places you would like to visit?


----------



## Koumajutsu

nope, but i have used maps.google.com

ever look at a military base with either?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do I look like I would?

Doh! wrong thread!!

Have you ever put your socks on the wrong feet?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

ugh....there is a right footed sock and a left footed sock?
who knew...
This would explain my difficulty in walking sometimes

Ever lied about your age?


----------



## morgan8586

Sure...

Ever been caught lying in a job interview?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No.

Have you ever had to fire someone at work?


----------



## morgan8586

Yes, Funny you should ask..I have to deal with a hostile work environment situation today. Possible firing of two excellant employees....

Have you ever been fired?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

(so do I.....).

No, I never have been fired myself. 

Do you have a fireplace in your house?


----------



## morgan8586

Yes- natural gas(fake log)

Favorite food?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Any grilled meat.

Do you like to go out for dinner or cook at home?


----------



## Wildomar

Dinner out in a Mexican or Japanese restaurant.

When was the last time you drank Night Train, Thunderbird, Mad Dog, or the equivalent (willingly)?


----------



## skullboy

Not since I could afford not to.

Would you rather be bitten by a vampire or werewolf?Or beaten to death by frankenstein?


----------



## Wildomar

A female Vampire.

Favorite toy growing up?


----------



## skullboy

80 cc motorcycle,rode everyday.

If you knew you would not get caught,is there some one you would injure?(badly)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yes.

Are you going to watch the Great Pumpkin tonight?


----------



## skullboy

nope


whats the square root of pi?


----------



## Fangs

don't remember

do you like chicken or steak better? :>


----------



## morgan8586

Steak-prefer medium rare

Do you like grilled mushrooms with your steak?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

mmmm, yes
with a side of mashed potatoes

At a dinner party,ever had to eat something you totally hated,but did it as not to offend your host?


----------



## TearyThunder

Not that I can recall. 

Are you ready for Halloween yet?


----------



## Koumajutsu

not quite yet, maybe i will be today 

pumps or stillettos?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Either on a stripper, but neither on me.

Are you going to have good weather for TOT tomorrow night?


----------



## morgan8586

50% chance of showers.....maybe good,maybe bad...

What is that one prop you really wanted to build this year, but didnt get to it?


----------



## TearyThunder

I really wanted to get a MITB and crypt done but it didn't happen. I will have them next year though.

Will you be dressing up today/tonight, if so what will you be?


----------



## Koumajutsu

yes, i will be dressing up, as Bob the Ghost 

will you have pics of you in costume tonight?


----------



## morgan8586

Maybe......

Anyone having pizza tonight?


----------



## TearyThunder

Not me.

How many tot's did/have you had?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Well, it's 9:27 PM and so far I've only had 19 TOTs and none for the last 40 minutes. I'm a kind of disappointed...last year I had 60 but they kept coming until about 11:00 PM so I'm going to keep everything up, lit and foggy for another couple of hours.

How many trick or treaters have you had tonight?*


----------



## Seamus

We had about 60-70, which was down maybe 20-30 from last year. I don't know why. The weather was a bit cold (Chicago), but it was the 'big' kids (10-12) who did not turn out this year. I wonder why? How about you? How was your turn out?


----------



## morgan8586

Turnout lousy due to weather. Lots of rain.

What was the funnyest thing that happened last night?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

A group of TOTers came up, maybe 5 girls, and one whispered to the other "Is that guy real or fake" and the other girl whispered "I think it's fake"....so when they turned and walked by I cocked my head and they screamed and dropped their candy bags.

What was the coolest TOT costume you saw?


----------



## Wildomar

Little Trevor's costume (he was about 4 years old). He was in a pretty sophisticated Superman costume that had fiber optics that would light up the Superman emblem on his chest. Of course he made a point to very seriously explain to me that he wasnt really superman. "My name is Trevor, I'm not really Superman". I damn near fell over laughing! 

What was the biggest hit of your haunt?


----------



## skullboy

My stalkabout.Lots of kids would not go near it.

Have you ripped your haunt down yet?


----------



## Wildomar

It took 8 hours to put up and we had everything down and in the garage inside of 45 minutes. Now I will spend the next three days packing it all up again.

What prop did you regret not putting out this year?


----------



## morgan8586

The hanging man(wiper motor) prop

Buy anything good at the halloween sale?


----------



## mnstrmum

Talking Witch head in a crystal ball ( Stop&Shop $16, usually costs$39)
What is your "new idea" for next Halloween?


----------



## Wildomar

Its an old idea actually that I kept putting off, but will be the primary task this year. I will put up a cemetery fence.

What was the most difficult part about this years haunt?


----------



## morgan8586

Trying to water proof everything from the never ending rain.

Are you going to decorate for Thanksgiving?


----------



## coffin_creature

No thankgiving is over in canada (and i didn't decorate)

when are you going to start working on next years haunt?


----------



## TearyThunder

Already started. 

What and when was the last song you listened to that made you cry?


----------



## morgan8586

Taps.....Any time, any place

Anyone you know in the Armed Forces, currently serving in Iraq or Afganistan?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yes, my wife's cousin is in Iraq.

Fresh or frozen turkey for Thanksgiving?


----------



## skullboy

FRESH,Cause she said so!

Is it Miller Time YET????


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Somewhere I'm sure it is. Not in JT land though.

Makin dinner tonight or going out


----------



## Wildomar

Probably some leftovers.

Have you put away your props yet?


----------



## skullboy

Only have 1 left.

Whats your favorite type of music?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hardcore.

Have you ever attended a high school class reunion?


----------



## skullboy

(Hardcore    Right on)
Never have,never will.
Ever been arrested?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope.

Have you totaled a car? If yes, please indicate how many.


----------



## skullboy

Nope,no accidents or tickets.

Favorite concert you have seen?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Don't know if anyone will know what I'm talking about but a few years ago I saw Hoods/Ringworm/Strength for a Reason in a warehouse full of about 50 kids and it was so cool. And any time I saw Hatebreed.

How many CDs do you own?


----------



## skullboy

100 or so,My Ipod has allowed me to just get the songs I like from an album.

Do you enjoy Monte Python Movies?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup.

Do you go out for New Years and party, or stay in?


----------



## skullboy

Hell no,stay in get hammered.Too many idiots out there.

Ever see a U.F.O.?(Not the band)


----------



## Wildomar

Nope I was able to identify everything I have seen flying.

What is your least favorite Holiday?


----------



## morgan8586

Valentine's Day

Are you a cat or dog person?


----------



## mnstrmum

A cat person....I have a big, black, stupid persian.
Do you participate in any winter sports?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Does shoveling count? :devil:

How much snow in one storm is "too much" for you?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Umm...I'm not sure any more. I loved snow when I lived in Massachusetts (so there was never such a thing as to much snow in a storm, plus it meant great skiing or snowmobiling). Also, I don't think I ever had to shovel it. Here in Florida if we got some freak snow storm with a foot of snow or more, I'd probably think: "Wow, this is interesting!!" then freak out because it was killing my citrus trees. I might be willing to sacrifice the trees for a chance to go snowmobiling again (probably kidding). Ut, oh...all this might be besides the point. For me there would to much snow in one storm if it threatened the life's and well being of living creatures.

What is your idea of the perfect Thanksgiving?* :jol:


----------



## Wyatt Furr

A cool crisp evening,family and friends around a table with turkey and all the trimmings.Acorn and Winter squashs, cranberry relish,mashed potatoes,green beans,and pumpkin pie.
Then we draw names and the person picked last wears a Turkey Costume as the rest of us chases them down the street with a hatchet dressed as Pilgrims......It never ceases to upset the nieghbors.

on that note...
Has anyone ever chased YOU with a hatchet?


----------



## TearyThunder

Ummm... no.

Do you clip coupons from the sunday paper?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Can't
They won"t let me play with scissors any more after the hatchet incident....

Turkey or Roast Beef at Thanksgiving?


----------



## TearyThunder

ROTF @ hatchet incident.

Turkey

What's your favorite thing to eat when you have a sweet tooth?


----------



## mnstrmum

Phish Food ice cream ( Ben and Jerry's)

Would you rather on Thanksgiving - go to a relative's house, bring nothing, get waited on, stuff yourself till you can't breath ,drink for free, make small talk about nothing with people u see but once or twice a year- making the older relatives very happy
OR
would you rather be anti-social -stay at home all day in your pj's,talk to no one but whoever lives with you, buy your own turkey, your own booze, cook everything yourself and watch FOOTBALL all DAY and all NIGHT?????


----------



## Spooklights

I would give anything to be the stay-at-home on Thanksgiving. Unfortunately, we go visiting to BOTH sides of the family. 

Pumpkin pie or Apple pie? Or do you have another favorite dessert for Thanksgiving?


----------



## morgan8586

Give me the pumpkin pie with a large mound of cool whip.....

Ever loan money to a family member and get your eyes screwed out?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope - don't lend or borrow from anyone.

Do you have a large family?


----------



## morgan8586

Nope

Will you lend me five bucks?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No.

Do you cut down your own Christmas tree, buy one on the corner already cut, or put up a fake one?


----------



## spideranne

We have a fake one. Never had a real one.

What is your least favorite holiday?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Valentine's or Easter.

Do you bake for Christmas?


----------



## skullboy

HA,HA,HA I leave the baking to the little woman!!(She knows how)


Ever try to quit drinking?


----------



## Hellrazor

nope, never thought I needed to. I drink by-annually. 

When do you set up for Christmas???


----------



## Wildomar

When my wife tells me its time... usually about the first week of December.

When was the last time you went camping?


----------



## morgan8586

Last summer.....

When was the last time you ate something you killed?


----------



## Wildomar

Intentionally? Probably 4 years.

Did you ever sneak out at night and swiped your parents car?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yes.

Is there an interest/hobby that you have never pursued but would like to one day (i.e. learn a new language, guitar lessons, etc)?


----------



## morgan8586

Yes, scuba dive, sky dive and competitive naked twister


----------



## morgan8586

oops, pushed the wrong button......

Belong to a fraternity or soriorty in college?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

no.

How many TVs do you own


----------



## grapegrl

One

Name a couple of your favourite musicians/bands.


----------



## Wildomar

Oingo Boingo, Guns and Roses, Led Zepplin.

When was the last time you got in a fight with a sibling?


----------



## morgan8586

Last month

Favorite 80's tv show?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Manimal. Look it up.

Least favorite memory of grade school?


----------



## morgan8586

Nothing comes to me at this moment....

Favorite 90's tv show?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Melrose Place?

How long have you known your spouse or significant other?


----------



## morgan8586

Since college....lets see 14 years.

Still happy with your choice of spouse or significant other?


----------



## TearyThunder

Well so far I think so. 

Are you living in your home city/state or have you moved to another location?


----------



## morgan8586

Still here in Ohio, although I have begun to look for other means of employment. Where that may take me is anyone's guess.

What do you like least about your job?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

People.

How long have you been employed by your current employer?


----------



## morgan8586

7 years....feels like forever

How often do you switch jobs?


----------



## Wildomar

Same career, but switch companies about every 5 years.

Would you rather be a taxidermist or an accountant?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Taxidermist.

Did the shower scene in Psycho scare you when you saw it?


----------



## Wildomar

Yeah, I was pretty young so I started wearing a swim mask in the shower when I washed my hair... No psychos were gonna sneak up on me unawares!

Did you think the Phantom was an unfortunate victim in the 1943 version of Phantom of the Opera with Claude Rains?


----------



## morgan8586

yes


Do you think that JT will ever post another picture of himself on this Forum?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I only work nude and don't want to get banned from this glorious forum.

Do you carry pictures of family in your wallet? If so, how many?


----------



## morgan8586

Yes--3 (I think) of my children

Did anyone see JT's pic when it was posted on this forum?


----------



## TearyThunder

I did and should have saved it. He's a hottie!

What was your first real job?


----------



## morgan8586

Hardware store clerk

Did you ever work in the fast food industry?


----------



## TearyThunder

Yes, fast food was some of my first jobs. I was shift manager by the time I was 17. 

What has been your favorite job you have had so far?


----------



## morgan8586

Leer Corp--union job building seats for the Chevy Cavalier

Least favorite job so far?


----------



## TearyThunder

AJC (newpaper)

Do you have a long commute to work?


----------



## morgan8586

25 minutes max. depending on traffic

Big family get together for Thanksgiving?


----------



## Koumajutsu

nope, just the immediate family.

ever ditch your family on a holiday?


----------



## morgan8586

Nope

Turkey or Ham on the big T-day?


----------



## trishaanne

Both...usually have quite a crowd here.

Mittens or gloves for playing outside in the snow?


----------



## TearyThunder

Neither, we don't get enough to worry about it and I hate the messy stuff.

How many times a day do you check your email?


----------



## trishaanne

Probably around 10 times a day, otherwise it gets to be overwhelming between the Halloween list and freecycle.

If you were invited to a Halloween party next October, in another state, would you attend?


----------



## TearyThunder

Mom you know I'm already there! 

What is your dream car?


----------



## trishaanne

A laser blue mustang GT convertible.

How long did it take to disassemble Halloween this year?


----------



## TearyThunder

Most is still up since i was sick and the rain put it off a bit longer. I figured it couldn't be as bad as the ones who leave their Christmas lights up all year round. 

Is halloween storage becoming an issue yet for you?


----------



## trishaanne

It became an issue 4 years ago....now it's a downright PROBLEM!

Do you decorate for Christmas too?


----------



## morgan8586

Thats the wifes department....she has a worse problem then I do


----------



## morgan8586

oops did it again......


Favorite xmas present of all time?


----------



## grapegrl

Hmmm...it would have to be a toss-up between the Weeble Haunted House back when I was about 4 or 5 or the digital camera I got from my fiance' the Yule before last.

Do you own any leopard print clothing?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No, but my living room carpet is wall to wall leopard print with black trim.

Have you ever made any of your own clothing excluding a Halloween costume?


----------



## skullboy

No,unless you count a bow tied around my,nevermind,no.

At what age did you discover Santa was not real?


----------



## TearyThunder

I was around 5 or 6 when I found out.

Do you have any pets, if so what?


----------



## skullboy

None,last of the fish died weds.


Favorite cartoon?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

JLU

What's your favorite animal at the zoo?


----------



## skullboy

Black Panther

What the hell is JLU?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Justice League Unlimited.

Do you have cable tv?


----------



## TearyThunder

I have a dish.

Mustard or Mayo?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Mustard - the hotter da better.

Rye, wheat or white?


----------



## skullboy

RYE


Remember Captain Caveman?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yes indeed.

Wouldn't you like to carry around a giant stick to hit people over the head?


----------



## skullboy

OH GOD YES,OH GOD YES,OH GOD YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Whats your worst experiance with a person next door?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The woman next door is just gross - I don't have the room to complain adquately about her and her ne'er do well son..........

Have you raked a lot of leaves so far this autumn?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Nope, mother nature put them where she wanted them,far be it from me to move them. Besides, they made the cemetry look better.

Are you taking time off from Halloween?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I live it, brother.

Do you like apple pie or pumpkin pie better?


----------



## TearyThunder

Apple for me. 

Mesquite or Hickory BBQ?


----------



## Bone Dancer

hickory

beef or pork ?


----------



## TearyThunder

Beef

What is a food you refuse to eat?


----------



## morgan8586

Stuffing

Weirdest thing you've ever eaten?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Ducks feet

They were'nt bad
tastes like chicken.....

Ever been to Las Vegas?


----------



## TearyThunder

Nope but if I do I will have to drop by your place and say hello. 

Have you ever been on tv?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yes. As fleeting as it was, yes.

Have you ever been on the radio?


----------



## skullboy

Yep

Do you enjoy traveling to other countries?


----------



## Wildomar

Yes.

Have you ever had your photo posted on the post office wall?


----------



## skullboy

Nope,give me time. 


Do you own a motorcycle?


----------



## Wildomar

Yup.

Do you suppose the folks that make the Ten Most Wanted List feel a sense of accomplishment?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yes especially when they were voted in their high school as Most Likely to Become Most Wanted.

Do you take whatever stamps they hand you or do you ask for the fancier ones?


----------



## Wildomar

I never risk making a postal employee's job any more difficult than it may already be... I remember the old days when "going postal" seemed like a regular occurance. Ill take whatever they hand me and back out slowly... no eye contact or sudden moves.

Have you ever collected coins as a hobby?


----------



## TearyThunder

Well I have a Mavin the Martian coin.

How long have you lived in the place you are living in?


----------



## skullboy

5 years


Do you believe the world will be destroyed be a giant asteroid?


----------



## TearyThunder

I'm not totally sure.

Do you think cockroaches would survive it if it did?


----------



## skullboy

I am sure they would,they survived the last one.


Ever been bribed into not telling about something you saw?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Oh sure.

Ever been caught in a really bad lie?


----------



## mnstrmum

Thankfully...NO....I am a terrible liar....I know this...so I try to behave.....oh course alil' fib now and again is sometimes needed.

When it comes to changing the laws of your state, Do you think it is appropriate for 4 Judges to change the law or do your think the people should vote on it??? ( I live in the peoples republic of mASS)


----------



## Koumajutsu

well, i think that all laws should be voted into existance, and the only way for a judicial branch to change the law is to simply repeal it based on it not abiding by that state's constitution, quite similar to the federal level of government.

ever sneak a bit of dessert and blame it on the kids or pets?


----------



## Fangs

yeppers :devil:

Do you like the Munsters or Adams Family better?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Adams Family.

When was the last time you were sick and what did you have?


----------



## TearyThunder

I don't know what it was but it kicked my @ss.

Have you ever been hospitalized for an illness?


----------



## Wildomar

Yes.

What's worse cheap vodka or cheap tequila?


----------



## skullboy

vodka


Why is the sun so warm?


----------



## Koumajutsu

because it's on fire

shouldnt he have known that?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Perhaps, perhaps not.

Do you plan on doing anything fun today?


----------



## TearyThunder

I don't think so. I'm probably doing the same old thing.

Did you sleep well last night?


----------



## Bone Dancer

You know I did.

whats for supper?


----------



## TearyThunder

I have no clue. I know what I would like but it's in CA still. 

What kind of movies do you like the most?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Comedies... I like to laugh 

what do you like to do to release stress?


----------



## TearyThunder

I think you already knw that answer.

Have you ever told off you boss?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Every day 

Ever fall asleep on the job?


----------



## Bone Dancer

I found that duct tape and a massage works wonders.

Do you have to much stress in your life?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Only the stress of saving up enough money to move to GA 

have you ever eaten lunch meat by istelf cause you were out of bread or too lazy to make a sandwich?


----------



## TearyThunder

Yep a few times.

Have you ever got a piercing caught on something?


----------



## Koumajutsu

yep, i catch my earring on the inside of my helmet all the time 

ever laugh so hard you threw up?


----------



## TearyThunder

Nope.

Have you ever cried so hard you did though?


----------



## Koumajutsu

yes, i have 

ever laugh so hard you cried?


----------



## TearyThunder

Often.

What is one thing you can't live without?


----------



## Koumajutsu

You 

what would you do for a Klondike bar?


----------



## TearyThunder

Go to the store and buy one if I wanted one.

Have you ever caught yourself saying what you are typing?


----------



## Koumajutsu

yes, every once in a great while.

ever back out of a drive thru after placing an order becuas ethey were taking too long?


----------



## TearyThunder

Yes, I'm very inpatient sometimes.

Do you tip when you go to a restaurant?


----------



## Koumajutsu

only if I feel they deserve it.

ever skip out on a check?


----------



## TearyThunder

Never

What's the most extreme thing you have done?


----------



## morgan8586

Practice assalting a skyscraper with Special Forces while in the Army

What where you doing at the moment of the 9-11 attacks?


----------



## TearyThunder

Laying in bed recouping from a boyfriend's birthday party we attended the night before. We both thought it was a sick joke when we first saw it. I thought it was like a war of the worlds joke. 

How do you like your coffee?


----------



## morgan8586

cream and little artificial sweetner

Favorite pasta dish?


----------



## TearyThunder

Lasanga

Favorite icecream?


----------



## morgan8586

Hmmmmm.....blueberry cheesecake

Favorite action movie?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I'm not sure it's a straight forward 'action film' but I'll say *Hero*.

Do you have a favorite martial arts film actor?


----------



## morgan8586

Bruce Lee

Do you know a vetran from the Gulf War?


----------



## TearyThunder

I know one from desert storm.

Favorite game?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Dungeons and Dragons 

Favorite role playing game character class?


----------



## TearyThunder

Mages

Favorite junk food?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Drake's Cakes Devil Dogs

favorite soft drink?


----------



## TearyThunder

Dr Pepper

City or country?


----------



## morgan8586

Country

Hill billy or city slicker?


----------



## Koumajutsu

a little bit of country (hill billy) and a whole lotta Rock and Roll 

favorite song to dance to?


----------



## morgan8586

song doesnt matter-amount of jack daniels in me does

ever hear of the music group "dirty vegas"?


----------



## Koumajutsu

nope

what kind of music do they make?


----------



## TearyThunder

I dunno.

Have you heard of Drivin N Cryin ?


----------



## Bone Dancer

nope


have you ever gone for more then a week with out a drink?


----------



## TearyThunder

That would depend on the drink.

Have you ever had stitches?


----------



## Koumajutsu

a few here and there

ever have a root cannal?


----------



## morgan8586

nope

ever have staples?


----------



## TearyThunder

Hmm none from surgery or anything but once I got into a staplegun fight with my sister. We did end up with a few battle wounds.

Jeans or slacks?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Depends on my mood

ever overclock a computer?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No.

If you could have dinner with an author (living or dead) and spend the evening talking, who would you choose?


----------



## morgan8586

Louis Lamour--I love his westerns

If you could be any character in a book, who would you be?


----------



## Koumajutsu

the 'e' that character gets used in the most words in books 

would you eat a meal that you could never know what it was made out of?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Probably not.

Are you listening to music right now?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

No

Are you listening to music right now while driving?


----------



## morgan8586

Nope

Favorite sci fi movie?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Empire Strikes Back.

Least favorite of the six Star Wars films?


----------



## morgan8586

Number 1 I think....

Favorite character in Star Wars?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Han Solo

least favorite character in stars wars?


----------



## morgan8586

Jar Jar Binks--think I spelled that right

Favorite fight scene in Star Wars?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I liked the part in Jedi where Luke makes his move and they all take down Jabba.

Favorite fight scene in any movie?


----------



## morgan8586

I liked the fight scenes in Dawn of the Dead. Also in Aliens.....

Worst fight scene of all time?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Episode of Malcom in the Middle where Hal and Lois each set their best friend up with their infant's babysitter and they run into each other at a collectables convention... sissy slap fighting insued.....

Best movie explosion ever?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Scanners*

Do you plan on watching anything in particular tonight?


----------



## TearyThunder

Nope, I don't watch too much tv.

What was your first car?


----------



## mnstrmum

1977 light blue Chevy Nova

Out of all the movies that you own...Which one is your favorite?


----------



## morgan8586

Fightclub

Favorite junk food?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Anything fried.

Are you afraid of the dentist?


----------



## TearyThunder

Nope but I don't like them because they don't like me. They love to gripe at me for my tongue piercing so I tend to stay away more than I should.

Do you give blood?


----------



## skullboy

Nope,afraid of needles.

Have any phobia's?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Real phobias - no.

Do you live in the same place where you grew up?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No, I do not.

Do you wear glasses or contacts?


----------



## skullboy

Used to, had surgery.(Not a labotomy)

Ready for the snow?


----------



## grapegrl

Living in Florida and having never actually seen snow, I would have to say no. 

Got any plans for Thanksgiving?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

We will be traveling upstate to my parents' house and spending a glorious day eating, drinking, watching football and trying not to kill each other 

Do you plan on doing any shopping on Black Friday?


----------



## Death's Door

Nope I usually start decorating the outside (depending on the weather) and/or inside. I try to stay off the roads that day.

Do you fry or oven bake your turkey?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Everyone in my family bakes.

Do you bake pies?


----------



## morgan8586

Sometimes....

Do you bake bread?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Not so much anymore.

Do you bank on-line?


----------



## morgan8586

Nope

Ever been scammed?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope.

Do you think you'll be able to retire someday?


----------



## morgan8586

At the rate the world is going, I'd say no. I'll probally die at work.

Think Soc. Sec. will be around in 20 years?


----------



## skullboy

Not a chance

Ever had the police sent to your home by a neighbor?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

No!!!!!!! (not that I remember, at least...) 

Have you travelled outside of the United States?


----------



## trishaanne

Nope..the police ARE my neighbors! (well,not all of them)

Where do you plan on living after retirement?


----------



## skullboy

MW,No. TA,In a casket.

shaken or stirred?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

shaken

Sean Connery, Roger Moore, Pierce Brosnan or other?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Connery.

Have you seen every Bond film?


----------



## Death's Door

Nope - Only two or three. Not much of a James Bond fan.

Are you planning to see the new James Bond movie (Casino Royale) at the theater or wait for DVD?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I think we're heading to the theater, especially with a long holiday weekend comin up............

How many tuxedoes have you rented in your lifetime?


----------



## skullboy

2

Is hading a Philly thing?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yes indeed it is 

How many Hatebread CDs do you own?


----------



## mnstrmum

none

Ever tried a deep fried turkey?


----------



## TearyThunder

Nope, I won't any meat if there's a bone involved where I can see it.

Do you have a pair of favorite pj's?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Not since high school

Last DVD or video you rented?


----------



## morgan8586

Cars

Last time a pretty women hit on you? Or handsome man?


----------



## mnstrmum

3 weeks ago on a night out with co-workers. I was talking to this guy and trying to steer him towards my friend ( who likes him), but I think he mistook my "friendliness".....he know's I am married....gave me a boost though.

Would you prefer a blizzard with so much snow that u didn't have to go to work..but did have to shovel....or just a flurry of snow...enough to make your commute hell...but no shoveling??


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'll take the blizzard, it must be the drama? lol

mittens or gloves?


----------



## morgan8586

I like both....gloves for working outdoors, mittens for icefishing

Shanty or box?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Shanty if you mean Seafood Shanty 

How often do you buy groceries per week?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

every couple of days, yeah the produce stuff...

paper or plastic?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Either.

What is your most prized possession?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I own a woman....LOL

as she hits me with her own hammer!


What is your most prized possession?


----------



## TearyThunder

Duct Tape 


What do you think is your best quality?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

making people laugh

If you could win one would it be,
Oscar, Grammy, Tony or Nobel Peace Prize?


----------



## morgan8586

I dont really care about any of them....give me the peace prize. If was good enough for the guy that created dynamite.....

Favorite wrestler from the 80's?


----------



## TearyThunder

I can't pick just one, it was a tag team the was my fave....Rock and Roll Express were the ones for me. However I did the like Macho man and the Boogiw Woogie Man

Favorite place for dinner?


----------



## Bodybagging

The Rose garden

whats your favorite oriental dish


----------



## grapegrl

Sesame chicken from Great Wall, a wonderful little hole-in-the-wall takee-outee place in Tallahassee.

What do think is your best physical feature?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

grapegrl said:


> Sesame chicken from Great Wall, a wonderful little hole-in-the-wall takee-outee place in Tallahassee.
> 
> What do think is your best physical feature?


My flat stomach...

What's your favorite tv show?


----------



## Nefarious1

My favorite TV show is "The Office" because Steve Carell OWNZ!!11



What is your favorite part about being alive?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Spending time with husband and kids and other loved ones: friends and family!

What creeps you out more: spiders or snakes?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Neither, really. 

What's for dinner?


----------



## morgan8586

chicken cordon blue --fresh out of the microwave at work....sigh

Anyone have to work tomorrow, other than me?


----------



## Nefarious1

Nope! M-F 8-5! That's the life! And it's a STATE job!! WOOOOO!!

Do you like the people you work with?


----------



## morgan8586

Some, but not all

Anyone going to watch the Ohio State game tomorrow?


----------



## Nefarious1

Good gawd no!

GOOOOO GATORS!!!!

Do you prefer OSU or UF?


----------



## morgan8586

OSU

Any one here think Coach Tressel is the Coach of Coaches?


----------



## BooGirl666

Yes he is. O-H-I-O!!

Boxers or Briefs?


----------



## Nefarious1

I would have to say boxer-briefs.... But for my husband. lol

Kill or be killed?


----------



## skullboy

KILL

Ever get so ticked off at the store you wanted to beat some one with the damn cell phone they are on?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Pretty much all day long.

What are you doing tonight for fun?


----------



## skullboy

Hoping the wife.


What is your favorite fast food.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Cheeseburgers.

What do you like on cheeseburgers?


----------



## skullboy

Ketchup and mustard.



Favorite comedy movie?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I dig Office Space a lot.

What thing will you do tomorrow that you are dreading having to do?


----------



## skullboy

Wake up


Enjoy riding public transportation?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Not especially.

Where do you plan on spending New Year's Eve?


----------



## skullboy

Home


Go out drinking or hang at home?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Both. Tonight, home.

Favorite shot?


----------



## skullboy

J.D.

Work out with any regularity?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Not as much as I did a year or so ago.

Do you hang your toilet paper over or under?


----------



## skullboy

Over,thats the way i am told is correct.

Butter or margerine?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

butter!

Bottle, can or tap?


----------



## skullboy

Tap,tap,tap.(got one downstairs)

Ever drink moonshine?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup - my cousins brew it. Christmas is the worst for me.

Last time you had a BAD hangover?


----------



## skullboy

Does this morning count?


Favorite season of the year?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Really? The Halloween season of course!

Favorite season of the year?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Fall.

Least favorite side dish at Thanksgiving


----------



## skullboy

sweet potatoes

Ever blackout at a party and wake up 200 miles away,naked and tied to the trailer hitch of your own pick-up truck in a Wendy's parking lot?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No, but I have woken up in a girl's bed 100 miles away not remebering how I got there or why I drove there.

When's the last time you had fun?


----------



## skullboy

3 weeks ago Sunday.(Went shooting in Ottowa.)

Would you change careers if there was no financial loss?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yes, is now too soon?

If you could retire right now, where would you move?


----------



## skullboy

New Mexico,My wife would move to Michigan.

Ideal climate if you could control the weather?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Sunny warm and nice during the day, cold cold cold at night.

Do you own a grill


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

not anymore, miss it!

sleepers or bare feet?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

bare whenever possible.

least favorite memory of childhood?


----------



## edwood saucer

losing both parents

best memory of childhood?


----------



## Hella

The amazing snow castle and tunnels my sister and I made after if finally stopped snowing for the winter blizzard of 1982 (Denver Colorado) 

What TV show did you never miss as a kid?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

The Addams Family

And the age old TV question...
On Gilligan's Island who was your favorite,
MaryAnn or Ginger?


----------



## morgan8586

Ginger....

Can you name the original A-Team characters?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Prolly not.........

Any plans for the Michigan/Ohio State game later?


----------



## edwood saucer

No - don't watch college football - too many teams to follow

favorite holiday besides Halloween?


----------



## morgan8586

xmas

Anyone expect a different outcome in the Ohio State/Michigan game?


----------



## Bone Dancer

I don't know, what game are they playing.

Have you ever went a whole day without saying a word?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No.

What is your least favorite day of the year?


----------



## Hella

The day after halloween of course..lol :devil:

what is your favorite kind of sandwich?


----------



## morgan8586

peanutbutter and honey

favorite icecream?


----------



## Hella

Vanilla with Carmel and Hot Fudge 

staying with the food subject....

what is your favorite vegetable?


----------



## claymud

Carrots by far.

Have you ever kissed a fish?


----------



## morgan8586

yep--big ol' bass

Have any fish or animal mounts in the house?


----------



## Hella

no...not even that dang singing bass plaque thing that my grandmother keeps trying to give me..lol


What was the last book you read?


----------



## edwood saucer

Angels and Demons ( I think that is the name - better than the DaVinci code)

What is favorite Car?


----------



## Nefarious1

Monte Carlo SS

Do you prefer to give or recieve?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Give or receive what?  

Seriously, given the time of year, I'm going to say give. I love to see the faces of my husband and kids when they open their presents on Christmas morning.

Do you like venison?


----------



## morgan8586

I like to give and recieve......

Favorite comic book hero as a kid?


----------



## morgan8586

same time post......

yes I like venison-stewed,fried,baked.etc. Its all good!

Favorite comic book hero as a kid?


----------



## trishaanne

Depends on what we're talking about (hehehe) but assuming we're talking about GIFTS.......I prefer to give!

What's your favorite sandwich?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Ah hahaha! 

We all seem to be thinking the same thing!

trishaane: my favorite sandwich is a burrito - No! it's a wrap! I mean a hot pocket!!!!!! Actually, it's a rueben.

Will you be at home or away for Thanksgiving? Or, do you celebrate Thanksgiving?


----------



## morgan8586

away this year for the 1st time....going to the brother in laws. Its going to be interesting......

Favorite comicbook hero as a kid?


----------



## Nefarious1

I never read comics as a kid but as an adult I would have to say it's The Tick.

Old Headbanger's Ball w/ Ricki Rachtman or New Headbanger's Ball w/ Jamie Jasta?


----------



## morgan8586

I like the ol' Ricki myself......

Iced tea or iced coffee?


----------



## Nefarious1

I live in the South!

Iced Tea all the way!!!

Real suntan or fake-n-bake?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Real, it's to easy not to here.

tough it out, or take some pepto?


----------



## morgan8586

take the medicine...

Grill or fry the steak for tonight?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Grill!!!!!!!! (Medium rare)

Ginger or Mary Ann?


----------



## skullboy

Mary Ann


Downhill or cross country?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Down hill.


Cashews or peanuts?


----------



## grapegrl

Peanuts, preferably boiled.

Do you eBay much?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Often enough, mostly sell off odd items.

Do you use eBay to buy or sell?


----------



## mnstrmum

yes...but I only buy stuff.

baked potato or mashed?


----------



## trishaanne

Baked...smothered in butter, cheese and bacon!

Chocolate chip or oatmeal raisin?


----------



## Nefarious1

raisins = puke

Chocolate chip!!!

White milk or Chocolate Milk?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

white milk, but only in coffee!

Coffee or tea in the morning?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Cooooooooffeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! and dont make me hurt you to get it 

Black or with cream and/or sugar?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Just cream! And don't you dare cut inline!

Eat breakfast with said coffee or on the road?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No.

What time is dinner tomorrow?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Twice, 1st at 1:00 and the 2nd at 5:00

What time is dinner tomorrow?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Same, actually. Uhm, am I coming to Michigan?

Same dinner twice or is it changed up a little?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Turkey is turkey...Can you make it by 5:00?

Turkey or Ham?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Both at both houses.

Warm the pie or not?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Prefer warm, but will eat either!!

Favorite free time activity?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Read, draw, gym ok that's 3 I guess.

Any of your local radio stations playing Christmas music yet?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

There was a station playing Christmas music in Oct, believe that?

Any of your local radio stations playing Christmas music yet?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yes - two of them.

How are you spending Friday?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Start tearing down my Haunt

How are you spending Friday?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hangin and drinkin with family and friends.

Do you have a lot of relatives/family for whome you must buy Christmas gifts?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You know it...down to neices and nephews....

Do you have a lot of relatives/family for whome you must buy Christmas gifts?


----------



## Nefarious1

Compared to some, not that many. We made a rule in our family that once you hit 18, you only buy presents for your immediate family. I like that one. 

Merry Christmas or Happy Holidays?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I like that!

Merry Christmas here.


Merry Christmas or Happy Holidays?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Merry Christmas.

Favorite New Year's Eve thing you've ever done?


----------



## Nefarious1

I still haven't had that "mind blowing" New Years experience. One day I hope to though.

Fake tree or real tree?


----------



## grapegrl

It depends...this year we'll have both. I have a really nice, pre-lit artificial tree that I love because it looks great and is zero maintenance. My fiance loves the smell of a real tree, so we compromise and alternate years. This year we'll be looking for the "Griswold family tree"...probably something in the neighbourhood of 12' tall. (We have 30' ceilings in the great room, so anything less looks like a houseplant.) I'm putting a 7' slim-line artificial tree upstairs in the loft for all my fantasy/Harry Potter-themed ornaments. The downstairs "big" tree is decorated in a woodland theme. Probably more than anyone wanted to know, but what the heck...I'm bored.

Ever had problems with your in-laws/significant other's family?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Unfortunately, yes, ever since I have known her.....

Do you decorate for Christmas and if so, when do you do so?


----------



## Nefarious1

I put up a tree and some stockings but you should come tour my white trash ghetto... It is heeeeeeelarious!

There is an apartment like 4 down from us that actually has a mid scale carousel that inflates and this giant turkey and snowman in a snowglobe and it is just the biggest eye sore but everytime we see it man do we point and laugh! Me?? Judgemental?? You're crazy! LOL

Do you eat the fruit cake or throw it away?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I've never had it, so I guess I'd say throw it away.

Do you go out tonight and party, or stay in?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

we go to the in-laws, pre thanksgiving party...


Do you go out tonight and party, or stay in?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Stay in - after New Year's Eve, this is the second most popular Amateur Night......

Is there anything served tomorrow that you won't eat?


----------



## TearyThunder

Yeah most of it, that's why I'm staying home and away from any gathering.

How many people are you expecting at the gathering you will be at?


----------



## morgan8586

half dozen plus the kids......

cranberry sauce--whole or jelly?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Either but i like whole better 

Plan on watching or attending any parades tomorrow?


----------



## dynoflyer

Creamed onions, yuck!

What's the longest drive you've taken for Thanksgiving?


----------



## morgan8586

2 hours

white or dark?


----------



## TearyThunder

That has got to be a trick question.

Breast or leg?


----------



## morgan8586

breast

yam or sweet potatoe?


----------



## Nefarious1

Ick! Neither!

Do you stop when you're full or do you go for that second helping?


----------



## morgan8586

gotta go back!!!!

Pumpkin Pie or Apple Pie?


----------



## Hella

Pumpkin Pie!!

watch football or take a nap after eating on Turkey Day?


----------



## morgan8586

did both.....

Leftovers now or wait till lunch tomorrow?


----------



## Hella

wait till midnight snack..lol

how big of a bird was cooked at your house?


----------



## morgan8586

20 pounds I think...plus a breast

Root for the Lions or the Dolphins?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I don't like either team really but wanted the Lions to win...D'oh.

Anyone in your household shopping today?


----------



## morgan8586

Yes the wife and I were at Walmart at 330am....that sucked waiting in line.

Done with your shopping yet?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope. Didn't start.

Do you have any great plans for dinner?


----------



## morgan8586

BW3--beer and wings

Hang xmas lights yet?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope.

When will you put up your Xmas tree?


----------



## morgan8586

probally within the next week or so.....

How many xmas trees do you set up in your house?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Only one, but I'd like to put another one down in the bar.

Do you cut yours down, or buy it from a farm or a corner seller?


----------



## morgan8586

artifical......both of them

Do you cheer for the Grinch when he is robbing Hooville?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No, my wife makes me feel guilty if I do 

What are you watching tonight?


----------



## morgan8586

Inside of my eyelids....

Do you snore?


----------



## Hella

ask Sinister..lol

I think I do sometimes, not really sure though..lol

Did you go shopping today?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I did not!

Did you go shopping yesterday?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No.

Doing any shopping online for Christmas?


----------



## Hella

most all of it..lol I hate going to the malls at this time of the year.

Have you already started decorating your house for Christmas?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope.

When do you write out and mail your Christmas cards?


----------



## Hella

um, well...see I just get so busy and well honestly, right before New Years..lol

Do your write a "family newsletter" for your holiday cards?


----------



## Nefarious1

No. My family is usually together for the most part during the holidays so we don't have to, thank god!

Do you cheer for the Heat Miser or the Snow Miser?


----------



## Hella

The Snow Miser all the way!!

what is your favorite Christmas Holiday Movie? (or TV program)


----------



## Wyatt Furr

White Christmas

Friutcake to eat 
or Fruitcake to lob at the back of your bosses head at the company Christmas Party.

(not that I would know anything about the incident at last year's party....)


----------



## Hella

To lob at stuck up fellow employees..lol 

Real or Fake tree


----------



## morgan8586

Fake

Feeling any xmas spirit yet?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Little bit........

Any holiday prep plans for tomorrow?


----------



## morgan8586

Hang more lights outside...put up one xmas tree

Last movie you watched?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Frankenstein Meets the Wolf Man.

Watching any NFL games tomorrow?


----------



## morgan8586

Gotta watch the Browns tomorrow.....Im a glutten for pain

Favorite toy as a kid?


----------



## mnstrmum

"speak and spell"

Real Christmas tree or fake?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Reals.

On average, how much money do you spend on Christmas presents, parties, and the like?


----------



## morgan8586

hmmmm has to be around a grand.......

Party on xmas eve, or stay at home with family?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

We make dinner and spend it together.

Is there one major thing that you want that you're asking for as a gift this year?


----------



## morgan8586

No not really. Anything I really want, I buy for myself. Although, I've always wanted a G.I. Joe with Fungfu grip (mint in the box)!

Do you give to any charity at xmas time?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yeah.

Do you like Elvis?


----------



## morgan8586

Young elvis-yes. Old elvis-not so much.

Do you like Clint Eastwood movies?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Overall yes.

Least favorite Christmas song?


----------



## morgan8586

12 days of xmas

Do you like Clint Eastwood westerns better than the Dirty Harry movies?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Geez...that's tough......I'm going to say yes. My dad might disagree.

Have you ever dressed up like Santa for a party or for your kids?


----------



## morgan8586

No...

Ever been sick on xmas?


----------



## TearyThunder

Well it depends on exactly what kind of sick you are talking about.  However sick as in a cold/flu I think I have but can't remember from exactly what it was.

What has been your favorite all time gift you have recieved for Christmas?


----------



## Nefarious1

My pair of Scorpions. I have an administrative job now but I used to and still do hair and for Christmas about 4 years ago, my mom got me my Scorpion Scissors that were $350. I had no clue and about had a heart attack when I got them! Although this year I am expecting an iPod. That'll be kick ass!

Download music or buy cd's?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I've done and do both.

Do you still own vinyl?


----------



## morgan8586

no.....alas the times are changing

Favorite band of all time?


----------



## Nefarious1

Pantera

Same ?. I like that one.

Favorite band of all time?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

That's hard - too many come to mind so I can't just pick one.

Do you plan on attending any Christmas concerts this month?


----------



## morgan8586

Kids program at their school

Favorite place to vacation?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I like anything with a beach and bars. Preferably with bars on the beach.

Do you have any siblings?


----------



## morgan8586

One sister that I wish I could forget about.......

Ever been to the Outer Banks N.C.?


----------



## dynoflyer

Sisters in Amsterdam and Washington State

Cable or Satellite TV?


----------



## skullboy

satelite


Ever thought about skipping xmas?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yes. I told my wife I'd like to book a flight to an island somewhere, or hope for a snowstorm.

Do you put colored lights or white lights on your Christmas tree?


----------



## morgan8586

colored on one and white on the other

xmas tree themed or hodge podge?


----------



## Hella

hodge podge, I like having a story about each ornament makes for some neat conversations when the decorations are going up.

What time does the Package Fest start on Christmas Day?


----------



## morgan8586

usually 9am.....sometimes a bit sooner depending on the kids

Ham or turkey for xmas?


----------



## Hella

Prime Rib, usually..lol though we have done Mexican food or Pizza before too..lol

how do you handle seeing both sides of the families? (yours and the inlaws)


----------



## morgan8586

My side is gone.....one sister left that I dont visit. Inlaws are ok...visit all the time.

Ever shoot a deer before?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No.

Do you wrap your Christmas presents or throw them in those gift bags?


----------



## morgan8586

Both...Big presents usually get the bag treatment

Ever been fired from a job?


----------



## Bone Dancer

never

When does the christmas tree come down at your house?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Usually when all the needles fall off and it's starting to look like Charlie Brown's tree.

Do your lights blink, or do you keep them on the nonblinking mode?


----------



## skullboy

non blinking


colored or white lights?


----------



## Nefarious1

colored lights and non blinking

While in the car, radio or cd's?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Both - Sirius and CDs.

Do you sing along when you drive?


----------



## dynoflyer

No, acoustics aren't good inside a full face helmet at speed, but mp3 players rule!

Cruise control or manual?


----------



## spideranne

Manual, too much traffic to cruise.

What is the craziest color you've ever painted a room?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Hunter Green
and it was a small bathroom,
don't ask.
it wasn't MY idea.....

Ever tackle a home remodel and messed it up?


----------



## Fangs

Nope...... not yet anyway.... LMAO (btw furr, I'm not gonna ask!  hehehe)


Have you ever lied to your other half about thier cooking and then been caught in that lie?


----------



## Anachronism

Yes

Ever drink too much and wake up in a strange place experiencing missing time?


----------



## morgan8586

Yes....who hasnt?

Ever been hungover longer than 24 hours?


----------



## Anachronism

No (I don't drink)

Have you ever dressed in a silly costume for a convention ie something like Star Wars or Trek?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No.

If you could meet one cast member from Star Wars, who would it be and why?


----------



## Nefarious1

For me, it would have to be Peter Mayhew so I could smack him up for making such retarded sounds and ruining perfectly good movies!

PS... I DESPISE Wookies

If you could meet any one person who would it be and why?


----------



## grapegrl

Hugh Jackman...why, you ask? 























*drooool* Huh...w-what were we talking about? Oh, yeah...because I'll bet he's a fascinating conversationalist. Yeah, that's the ticket! 

If you could change career right now, without detriment to your standard of living, what would you do?


----------



## mnstrmum

I would go become a forensic pathologist.

What is the worst Christmas present you ever got?


----------



## grapegrl

I sh*t you not...it was a painting on black velvet of a bunch of stereotypical-looking Indians, presumably about to go on the warpath. It was from my ex-in-laws. Yes, they hated me. (Just one of the many passively-aggressive things they would do to get that message across when I was married to their precious little waste of space.) It went directly into the trash as soon as we got home from holiday festivities at their house that night.

Let's hear some more bad holiday gifts!! How about the next person?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I was given a sweatshirt my father in law gave me one year from a place he had gone to on vacation. Which is fine, except he bought me a Large. Which might have fit me in, oh, 7th grade......I use it now to wash my Jeep.

Do you have a favorite keepsake Christmas ornament you put on your tree each year?


----------



## dynoflyer

A New England Patriots ornament at the top of the tree. 
Previously worked for Sylvania selling glass components. Bet you didn't know that globe ornaments are made from "envelopes" Sylvania manufactures for their globe light bulbs. Well now you know the REST of the story! 

Ever get completely trashed at the company Christmas party?


----------



## skullboy

Yes I have,and the bosses wife was vomiting in the bathroom.

Are you readey for xmas to be over?


----------



## Spooklights

No-I haven't run up the light bill enough, yet.

Do you like fruitcake, or use it as a doorstop?


----------



## dynoflyer

Yes, I love feeding it to the beagle. 

What do you send? The traditional snail mail Christmas cards or online electronic ones?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

We handwrite Christmas cards with notes and mail them.

Do you buy the religious stamps for Christmas or the non-denominational 'winter' ones?


----------



## morgan8586

Neither...give me the old red,white and blue flag

Do your kids still believe in Santa?


----------



## trishaanne

I wish they did...but since they range in age from 22-28, I'd have to say I was worried about them if they still did. I still sign the gift tags from Santa though.

Do you prefer presents or gift cards?


----------



## morgan8586

presents

Best gift you recieved last year?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

My wife got me the DC Comics Encyclopedia.

What are you getting your wife this year?


----------



## morgan8586

jewelery I think.....

Did you see the new Brit. Spears pics on the internet?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No.

How many Britney Spears CDs do you own?


----------



## morgan8586

Counting the one I bootlegged off the internet.....NONE!!!!!

Did you see the new Twisted Sister video ?


----------



## grapegrl

Nope...

What band/song do you love, but are kind of ashamed to own up to? (We promise not to laugh!  )


----------



## dynoflyer

Low Rider by War is my theme song

How much over/under the speed limit do you drive (highway)


----------



## skullboy

5 over

Do you prefer 30 degrees with 8 inches of snow or no snow but 10 below?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

As I get older and have a long friggin commute, gimme the no snow and cold weather.

What is the most snow you ever got in one storm?


----------



## dynoflyer

38 inches with drifts of 8 feet between the houses in the driveways. 

What's better, 110 with no humidity or 90 with high humidity?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

110 with no humidity.

Have you ever had heat stroke?


----------



## dynoflyer

Yes, after sitting on a KZ1100 in traffic in Phoenix at 110 degrees with no humidity. 

What's the best beach you've ever walked on?


----------



## morgan8586

Outer Banks N.C. 

Favorite place to vacation?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

My wife and I dig Key West.

Do you have any fun plans for this weekend?


----------



## Fangs

Nope, unless you call cleaning fun. lol

Do you like baloney? :>


----------



## dynoflyer

Sometimes, with american cheese, tomato, mayo and mustard on white bread. 

Still use your VCR?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Occasionally, yeah.

Do you own a high-def TV?


----------



## Bone Dancer

nope

Do you spend more time watching tv or on the computer?


----------



## Death's Door

Probably the more time on the computer. I on the computer all day at work and then checking emails at home. I don't get to watch tv until 8 or 9 at night. 

Do you like giving or receiving presents?


----------



## dynoflyer

Giving, for sure. 

Big screen plasma/lcd or home theater front projection setup?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Neither, actually.

Are you an organ donor?


----------



## TearyThunder

Yes

Coffee or tea?


----------



## slightlymad

OH GOD COFFEE

beer or alchohal?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Which one is free? 

What time do you normally go to bed?


----------



## Spooklights

Usually 1am or so. Depends on when Hubby gets home.

Do you work the same hours as your spouse/significant other?


----------



## mnstrmum

Yes...give or take an hour or so.

Do you have a favorite wine?


----------



## morgan8586

No. More a Jack Daniels kind of guy.

Have to work on Saturday?


----------



## dynoflyer

Never

How many blades on your razor?


----------



## Nefarious1

I think there are 3.

Tap water or bottled?


----------



## morgan8586

Give me the tap.....

Favorite cheese?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

cheddar.

What was the last major appliance you have purchased?


----------



## morgan8586

fridge......

Ever been lucky enough to win anything from a lottery or raffle?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yes, I won a prize last year from my bank. No, sadly not cash.

If you won the lottery and never had to work again, how would you spend your time?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Maybe a littel traveling to see people. See about helping people that helped me in the past and then others that need help. I cant see that big a change in my life style other then fewer worries. 

So, what would you do with it?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I'd open a horror themed microbrewery/beer pub 

If you could vacation in one spot for 6 months, all expenses paid, where would you go?


----------



## skullboy

Deals Gap.Riding back and forth till the wheels fell off.

Ever seen the Northern Lights?


----------



## morgan8586

Sadly, no.

Ever been to the Grand Canyon?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No, but I've flown over it I think. Oh, and I've seen that episode of the Brady Bunch hundreds of times 

Favorite Brady kid?


----------



## slimy

Somethin about Cindy's lisp.....

Favorite Addams Family member?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Gomez.

Who is your favorite relative in your family or from your inlaws?


----------



## slimy

My uncle Bud, he gave me the halloween bug.

rock concert or sporting event?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Does Rock Oprea count?

least favorite job you had?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Waited tables for four days. Didn't end very pretty....

Are you a big tipper regardless of service, or do you give according to the service?


----------



## dynoflyer

20% tip unless the service is REALLY bad then give between 5 -10%. I'm sympathetic to harried waitstaff at the mercy of a bad kitchen, tho. 

Window or aisle seat?


----------



## Bone Dancer

aisle

Real tree or fake


----------



## morgan8586

Fake

Favorite Micro Brewery Beer?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Right now I'm killing Victory's Storm King Stout.

What is your favorite cookie?


----------



## skullboy

Warm chocolate chip.

Ever blacked out when no drinks were involved?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I've had concussions so yeah.

Do you have a favorite day of the week?


----------



## trishaanne

Saturday, when hubby is home from work and we usually have a free day to do whatever we want.

What's your favorite kind of soup?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hmmmmm....I always love tomato but also French Onion.....

What is your favorite kind of hoagie?


----------



## slimy

Tomato with cheese

Chocolate milk or strawberry?


----------



## trishaanne

CHOCOLATE!!!!!!!!!!! 

What are your favorite pizza toppings?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Cheddar, sausage, onions, mushrooms and pepperoni

Thick or thin crust?


----------



## slimy

I likes it thin.

Canadian Bacon or American Bacon?


----------



## Nefarious1

I'll change mine.

American bacon. Especially with maple flavor!! Canadian is just ham to me. LOL

Who is your most favorite person in the world?


----------



## skullboy

american,real thick(Prolly why I have chest pain huh?)

Did you ever find something valuable at a yard sale?


----------



## dynoflyer

Nah, I'm not an early Saturday morning person. 


What musician would you most like to sleep with?


----------



## TearyThunder

Brendon Urie from Panic at the Disco.

What's your favorite gemstone?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Opals are cool - that's one right? 

How do you envision your funeral? Will it be a small private quiet affair, or a loud party, or what?


----------



## TearyThunder

Ah dig a hole, bury me in the back yard and call it a good day.

What's your favorite genere of music?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

All kinds but hardcore. Then jazz. Then reggae.

How many times have you watched your favorite movie?


----------



## TearyThunder

I don't know for sure but I had replaced the tape probably 4 times already.

How old were you when you moved away from your parents to be own your own?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

18.

If you could change one thing about your childhood/growing up, what would it be and why?


----------



## skullboy

I would desire not to get my ass kicked everyday between grades 1 and 5.

Ever fantasized about feeding someone thru a tree chipper?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yes, that and more.

Have you ever cut down your own Xmas tree?


----------



## skullboy

No,Hard enough getting her to pick one thats already been chopped.


Do you make your lunch each day or buy?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I make it Mon to Thurs and buy on Fri.

Favorite lunch you make or buy during the work week?


----------



## skullboy

P.B. sandwich


Ever seen your nieghbors having sex in thier backyard?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No, but on vacation I saw a couple doing it across the street in their hotel with the windows wide open.

Do you have a favorite backyard activity?


----------



## skullboy

See above post,or outdoor fire with a few cocktails.


Ever take your vehicle 4 wheeling?


----------



## Bone Dancer

I use all four wheels all of the time.

Whats your favorite fast food place?


----------



## Nefarious1

I'd have to say it's a tie between Wendy's and Taco Bell.

What's your favorite movie of all time?


----------



## slimy

This is a hard one. Have to go with the Star Wars original trilogy. Can't knock it down to just one.

Who would win in a fight between Grampa Munster and Uncle Fester?


----------



## skullboy

Who cares as long as one of them dies.

Ever hit a deer with your vehicle?


----------



## Nefarious1

LMAO

Yup! I sure have! I was 18 and we were "smoking". I was driving like 3 mph because I couldn't see it but everyone else could. I kept thinkin they were lying to me. LOL And then all of a sudden... BOOM! An antler hit the hood of my car. I cried and then laughed. Man... Thanks for bringin that memory back up. It was an awesome time!

Ever pimp your ride? lol


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Uhm I bought a Christmas scented air freshener tonight? 

Have you had to scrape your windshield and car windows yet this season?


----------



## mnstrmum

Yes...just once though.

Have you ever re-gifted a gift you received on another occassion?


----------



## Nefarious1

I have done that on many occasion. I get great gifts just stuff I already have or stuff I just know that I will never use. Ya know?

If you had just one wish and it would come true if you wished it, what would you wish for?


----------



## morgan8586

I could have one more day with my parents......

staying home or going away for xmas?


----------



## skullboy

staying home

Ever met somebody real famous?


----------



## Bodybagging

Yep lots of em.
T.V or Tivo?


----------



## slimy

I watch TV shows on DVD.

Which worse, dieting over the holidays, or jumping into a swimming pool filled with double edged razor blades.


----------



## morgan8586

uh......the razor blades??????

Favorite 80's wrestler?


----------



## Nefarious1

It has to be The Hot Rod! Rowdy Roddy Piper!

Favorite WWE wrestler today?


----------



## morgan8586

Its still the natureboy Ric Flair

Snowing at your place?


----------



## Nefarious1

Good god NO! I live in Florida for that very reason!

Mountain living or beach living?


----------



## Death's Door

That's a tough one - I realy love both but I'm leaning more towards beach living.

Do you like fruitcakes?


----------



## Nefarious1

Nope! They totally gross me out! My gramma loved em though. She would sit and eat a piece of fruitcake and drink a glass of eggnog. I thought it was always sooooo gross! lol

Do you like eggnog?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No.

Did you ask for any one special gift this year? Besides a hippopotamus?


----------



## Nefarious1

That was first on my list! (the hippo) And yes I did. I asked for 3 very specific things and we'll see how it turns out. I asked for an iPod, a bottle of my fave perfume - Black by Kenneth Cole and a pair of diamond earrings.

Did you ask for anything special this year?


----------



## grapegrl

Not really...I already got something special back in October when my fiance proposed. I got an iPod Shuffle that I'd been wanting for my birthday last month, so there's not really anything that I have a burning desire for. Meh...maybe a big Barnes & Noble gift card or an under-the-cabinet DVD/CD player. Everyone's been asking me what I want for the holidays and I really can't think of anything. I'd rather be surprised anyway.

Have you ever peeked at your presents?


----------



## DeathTouch

Congrats on the getting married. Yes, I have peaked. I thought everyone does. I just heard on the news that someone was arrested for peaking at their presents.

Have you ever given a present of love?


----------



## Nefarious1

Every day of my damn life! LMAO 

Have you ever gone swimming on X-mas day?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

No, but would if asked!

Well, maybe not....


Afer peeking, did you play with said gift?


----------



## DeathTouch

Nope, didn't get a chance. It was a chocolate Santa and the dog got it. So I had to open a few from my sister and take hers instead. But the parents caught me, and took it back.

Ever been kissed under the missel toe?


----------



## Nefarious1

I have. It's dorky. LOL

Have you ever been the x-mas present? *weg*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I've tried.....LOL

Have you ever been the x-mas present and not unwrapped? LOL


----------



## DeathTouch

Yes. I still have the bow on my fore head.

Have you ever taken your dog to see Santa?


----------



## Nefarious1

Yup! Sure have! Just last week and got pictures taken! He's adorable!!!

Have you ever lost a chrstmas present and later in the year found it and opened it?


----------



## morgan8586

No

Ever had your heart broken?


----------



## skullboy

Let me think,lets not go there.yes,of coarse.

ever found a wild animal in your house?


----------



## morgan8586

Nope

Ever hit an animal with your car?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

morgan8586 said:


> Nope
> 
> Ever hit an animal with your car?


Yes. I ran over an iguana when I lived on St. Thomas. 

Do you keep in touch with friends from high school?


----------



## skullboy

only 1


ever eat snake?


----------



## Nefarious1

No... But give me a cow anyday!

Ever eat frog legs?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yes.

If you found out you had exactly 30 days to live, what would you do with that time?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

skullboy said:


> only 1
> 
> ever eat snake?


No, but I hear it tastes like chicken! 

Have you ever rode out a hurricane?


----------



## DeathTouch

Yes, those drinks can be nasty.

Ever lick a frozen pole. (not that way you perv)


----------



## skullboy

She already said she hasn't eaten snake.
No I have not.

Ever want to beat some old piece of crap to death with his cellphone?


----------



## Nefarious1

LMFAO And yes, I have. I was prolly 10. Got it stuck to the big TV antenna outside the house. I freaked but it eventually came off. LOL

Have you ever been fired from a job?

I'm not changin this so whomever posts next can answer whatever they want. LOL


----------



## skullboy

I'm not changin this so whomever posts next can answer whatever they want. LOL[/QUOTE]

Is someone cranky today?


----------



## skullboy

Never got fired


Would you eat a cockroach to get in a concert for free?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

No!

Would you eat a cockroach to get in a concert for free???


----------



## Nefarious1

No, I am actually in a super great mood. Nothin but laughing! And patting myself on the back because of how witty I find myself being today. LOL

Ever go on an ego trip?


DAAAAAMMMMMNNNNNNNNNN IT! LMAO

No! That is DISGUSTING!

Question above ^^^^^ LOL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Looks like you did? LOL

2 Halloweens ago, a good yr!

Long trip or short?


----------



## Nefarious1

Mine can go for DAAAYS! I'm just that damn good! LMAO

Do you ever fart under water just to laugh at the bubbles? lmfao


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Long trip. Haven't been away in a while. (You are talking about that kind of trip, aren't you?)

Angel, Star or something else on the top of your Christmas tree?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Doses farting in a wetsuit count??

I need to ask... 
Do you ever fart under water just to laugh at the bubbles?


----------



## Death's Door

Angel on top of the tree with a red light under her skirt. Hubby insists on this.

When decorating your tree - white lights or colored lights


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Santa on top.

Good question...
Angel, Star or something else on the top of your Christmas tree?


----------



## skullboy

YES<OK

Is this thread all f$#cked up or am I drunk?

No, just a busy thread right now 

Hint: Type faster!


----------



## Death's Door

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Doses farting in a wetsuit count??
> 
> I need to ask...
> Do you ever fart under water just to laugh at the bubbles?


Yes I like to do that in the pool - not the bathtub though

Do you think farts are funny?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

White when I do it.

Another good question
When decorating your tree - white lights or colored lights


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Indeed!!

Do you think farts are funny?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Santa likes it on top?!?!?!

Is that a trick question, sb?


----------



## Death's Door

skullboy said:


> YES<OK
> 
> Is this thread all f$#cked up or am I drunk?


There are a few of us including yourself that are just having fun on the forum today!


----------



## Nefarious1

LMFAO

This thread is so ****ed up that it's the best thread in the world! 

Colored lights, non blinking. Blinking makes me insanely pissed off.

Santa or Frosty in a fight?


----------



## Death's Door

I think farts are hilarious. It's like your own built-in stereo system.


----------



## skullboy

gimme frosty,santa is an a-hole

Start over or continue?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Santa, who else?

Sleigh ride or snowmobile?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Let it ride!

Next question?


----------



## skullboy

snowmobile

broke any bones recently?


----------



## Nefarious1

Who's your mommy?? Or daddy?? (depending on who answers..) LMAO

And it continues... It just can't stop.. We are all wanting to be post whores so bad that we just can't stop ourselves... LMAO


----------



## Ms. Wicked

No broken bones, but I dislocated my shoulder eight years ago, which isn't actually recent...

egg nog or mulled wine?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Does a sugar mama count? lol

No bones ever.
broke any bones recently?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

eggnog.

fig pudding or bread pudding?


----------



## skullboy

No pudding thanks

Can you drink eggnog after watching 933's posted video?


----------



## DeathTouch

Yes, I could.

Do you watch the simpsons?


----------



## Nefarious1

I haven't in yeeeeeears!

Do you wash your hands after using the restroom? (EVERYTIME?)


----------



## skullboy

Hell yea.


Do you like reality TV?


----------



## Nefarious1

Nope! Reality TV isn't funny. The Office and Earl are though!!

What's your fave TV show?


----------



## DeathTouch

Medium

Do you ever wonder how turtles do it?


----------



## Death's Door

I have four of them (box turles) and I do know how they do it.

Do you use your credit card for gifts or cash


----------



## Nefarious1

Cash all the way!

Are you voyeuristic? (I know I'm not the only one!) LOL


----------



## skullboy

depends who I am watching.


Did you ever get caught voyering?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

No. Why watch when you can participate? LOL

Do you have a basement?


----------



## skullboy

HA_HA Yes I have a basement.


Spend more on booze than gas each week?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Yes!

What is the last power tool you used?


----------



## skullboy

My big powerful impact gun.


Ever blame the kids for something you did?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Yes. When I fart, I blame it on my kids.

Do you like the Muppets?


----------



## Death's Door

Love the Muppets I love Animal!!!!

Ever get the mail in your underwear?


----------



## skullboy

MW I to love animal.Have a puppet of him downstairs.
Weinie Mailperson wont deliver there. 

Tired of the cold yet?


----------



## Death's Door

Hasn't been cold around here yet. Tomorrow's going to be 29. brrrrrrrrr

What do you eat on Fridays for dinner?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Not yet, but if I'd been commuting downtown the last week, I'm sure my answer would be different!

DW, No, I've never got the mail in my underwear. 

What's your favorite sandwich?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Da Weiner said:


> Hasn't been cold around here yet. Tomorrow's going to be 29. brrrrrrrrr
> 
> What do you eat on Fridays for dinner?


Friday night is usually pizza night here!!!

What's your favorite sandwich?


----------



## skullboy

Gyro,yummy.

Ever make your spouse go out in the cold late at night to get you something tasty?


----------



## Death's Door

Rueben with russian dressing and coleslaw!!!!

Coke or pepsi?


----------



## Death's Door

Here we go again! Hands off the keyboard for a minute!!!!

HINT: Type faster


----------



## DeathTouch

Pepsi. Diet Pepsi

Do you like giving or recieving?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

giving

heating blanket or not


----------



## skullboy

DeathTouch said:


> Pepsi. Diet Pepsi
> 
> Do you like giving or recieving?


Here we go again. 
Recieving.

Anyone feel this is going south real fast?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Giving or receiving what?

Gifts: Giving.

What's your favorite vegetable?


----------



## Death's Door

Well, that all depends! heheheheheheh

Ham or turkey for Christmas


----------



## skullboy

Ms. Wicked said:


> Giving or receiving what?
> 
> KEEP UP WOMAN!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Turkey

Ham or turkey for Christmas


----------



## Death's Door

Ms. Wicked said:


> Giving or receiving what?
> 
> Gifts: Giving.
> 
> What's your favorite vegetable?


Corn

Jello - Like or dislike


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I like jello.

Read the book or watch the movie first?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I can pass on the jello

Mashed or baked potatoe?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

skullboy said:


> Ms. Wicked said:
> 
> 
> 
> Giving or receiving what?
> 
> KEEP UP WOMAN!
> 
> 
> 
> I can't!!!! And I'm not alone, either, LOL. :googly:
Click to expand...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Depends on the book or movie...

Have a TV in the bedroom?


----------



## Death's Door

Read the book

Mashed potatoes

Do you cook for the holidays


----------



## Death's Door

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Depends on the book or movie...
> 
> Have a TV in the bedroom?


No

Do you cook for the holidays


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Nope - no tv in the bedroom


Gas fire or wood fire? (in the fireplace)


----------



## skullboy

Dont cook,cant read.

What holiday?


----------



## skullboy

AHHHHH

Wood

Ever visit an inmate of a mental institution?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

No!!!!!!!!!

When was the last time you got a speeding ticket?


----------



## Death's Door

No, they usually visit me.

Meat or vegetables?


----------



## Death's Door

Ms. Wicked said:


> No!!!!!!!!!
> 
> When was the last time you got a speeding ticket?


In the summertime. Dammit.

Meat or vegetables?


----------



## skullboy

Never

Want to visit a inmate at a mental institution?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

LOL - Everybody is typing sooooo fast....

Good thing I have to go and do the school run...,

Meat. 

Carry on.....


----------



## Death's Door

skullboy said:


> Never
> 
> Want to visit a inmate at a mental institution?


Never what?


----------



## skullboy

Da Weiner said:


> Never what?


speeding ticket


----------



## Death's Door

last summer.

Ice tea or hot tea


----------



## Nefarious1

Iced all the way! I live in the south! LOL

naughty or nice?


----------



## Death's Door

I like being naughty!!!!!

Do you leave milk and cookies out for the big guy?


----------



## DeathTouch

Yes.

Do you like older cowboy movies?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

John Wayne no, Clint Eastwood yes.

Real or artificial wreath?


----------



## Death's Door

Real wreaths - love the smell as you pass it.

What kind of decorations (theme) do you put on your tree?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If it's my yr, whatever I want..

real tree or artificial tree?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

artificial!

Superman or Batman?


----------



## Nefarious1

Hmmm.. Batman for me!
I got to meet Adam West when I was like 9! lol

Have you ever given your significant other a "dutch oven"? LOL


----------



## Johnny Thunder

She gets one whether she wants it or not.

Ever been to the Netherlands?


----------



## Nefarious1

Nope! But it's on the list of things to do before I die!

If you went to the Netherlands, would you go for the hookers or the legal drug use?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I was there for a 3 hour layover (hey now) but wasn't allowed to leave the airport. If I could, I'd smoke a fattie while I got busy with a hottie (but then I mgiht end up in a Slovakian torture chamber so..............Eli Roth take me away).

What was the last movie you saw that truly scared the **** out of you?


----------



## Hella

The Grudge 
something about it just really got to me, I think it is the visual imagery.

What has made you laugh so hard you almost (or did) pissed your pants?


----------



## morgan8586

Nothing....is that a woman thing?

First person that you hit in the head with a snowball?


----------



## TearyThunder

My sister and I beat her ass for doing it too.

How much do you usually pay for a haircut or do you cut your own?


----------



## Nefarious1

I'm a licensed hairdresser, that chooses not to do hair anymore, so I have a good friend that does my hair for free! Me, I charge! LOL

Do you color your hair often and if so, what color?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope - shave my head. Have a suggested shade for my goatee? 

What was the worst haircut you have ever gotten?


----------



## Nefarious1

I had a transitional period when I moved from Ohio to Texas and then Texas to Florida. I let my license lapse and I had to pay for a cut. I had long hair and I was cutting it all off and it took the girl 3 hrs to cut it and I ended up with this awful lop-sided half shaved head thing... I didn't cut my hair again until I started working back in a shop. 

~ Suggested color for your goatee? I always liked Dimebag's hot pink one.. But other than that... Black is cool... Or Au Natural.

Bald and a goatee? I swear some men just know how to do it right. 

Do you like long hair or short hair?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I actually dig short hair on women. I think I'm in the minority.

What was the weirdest cut you have ever given someone?


----------



## Nefarious1

Hmmm... I would have to say none really... lol The places that I worked I mostly did wealthy white women and god knows they would never do anything funky. But I have shaved my own head before! When I was 19! lol 

Yeah, I only know of one other guy that digs short hair on chicks. Me, I go back and forth. Right now it's semi-long and black! I love it!

What's the wierdest haircut you have ever been given?


----------



## slimy

Back in the 80's, growing up in Oklahoma, there was this football player for OU named Brian Bosworth. His haircut was called the 'Boz'. It was a cross between a mohawk and a mullet. I, like so many other dumb Okies, wore it proudly. 

Have any highschool pictures you regret?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

All of them!

Good question!


Have any highschool pictures you regret?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I'd have to steal your answer - all of them.

Do you still get Christmas cards from anybody from high school?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Just one.

Another good question!

Do you still get Christmas cards from anybody from high school?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Two.

How many Christmas cards do you plan on sending out this year?


----------



## skullboy

None,NOT MY YOB,MAN.



Want to start drinking early today?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yes.

What are you having for lunch?


----------



## skullboy

Beer

Taking off any days near xmas?


----------



## morgan8586

one wonderful week

How many xmas parties are planning to attend this season?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Just one tomorrow night.

Doing any special over your vaca?


----------



## morgan8586

nothing...if the weather is favorable....icefishing

Ever been icefishing?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yes, but not since I was young.

Have you ever fallen through ice on a pond?


----------



## morgan8586

no....need thick ice for my fat butt to go out

Can you swim?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yes but not that great. I usually just float like a dying whale.

Have you ever almost drowned?


----------



## morgan8586

yes, when I was young and couldnt swim.

Were you ever a Boy Scout?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No I wasn't.

Do you like spending time outdoors?


----------



## morgan8586

Yes, I love to fish. 

Ever go camping?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yes I have.

Ever had an up close and personal with a bear?


----------



## morgan8586

No....Been in bear country, but never had a visitor

How about you?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup - my now wife used to live in a somewhat more remote area than me and she had bears on her deck, at the front door, in the drive way - Lots of Grizzly Adams fun!

Who would win in a fight, you or a bear?


----------



## morgan8586

Me---given the proper tools or weapons. The bear if I couldnt climb the tree fast enough.

Ever have an encounter with a poisonous snake?


----------



## skullboy

Caught a cotton mouth fishing one day.


Have you ever shoplifted?


----------



## morgan8586

When I was a kid and stupid

Ever been in trouble with the law?


----------



## skullboy

No,dad would have beaTEN MY A$$.


wHY DID MY AVITAR DISAPPEAR?


----------



## morgan8586

Dont know, I see a spongbob with blood on his face

Why cant my browns beat the freaking steelers?


----------



## skullboy

Cause the recievers keep dropping passes and running backs keep dropping the ball.

Ever been hopitalized for a life threatening injury?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Have you changed your options in the cp?


----------



## skullboy

Bone Dancer said:


> Have you changed your options in the cp?


No It was there one post and gone the next.Spongebob worked fine.Was it Omited due to content?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

skullboy said:


> Cause the recievers keep dropping passes and running backs keep dropping the ball.
> 
> Ever been hopitalized for a life threatening injury?


No, thankfully.

Do you have one special family keepsake that you will pass down to your kids one day?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Yes, there are a few. However the oldest is an antique chess table from my husband's side of the family. It passes down through the youngest male of that family. Hubs will have it passed to him next, then my youngest son...

Do you prefer going out to dinner at a restaurant, or going to friends' homes for a meal?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Out to a restaurant, I have no friends that cook as well (and i don't get stuck doing the dishes!)

Farvorite restaurant, no money limit.


----------



## TearyThunder

Agatha's

Favorite potato chip flavor?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Salt and vinegar.

speed boat or sail boat?


----------



## Hella

Speed Boat. I like things that go fast :devil:

Have you ever taken a cruise?


----------



## dynoflyer

Sure. 
First day: Wow, this ship is huge!
Seventh day: Let me off this tiny tub! 

What's your favorite dish to cook?


----------



## Bone Dancer

chicken fried rice



If you had what ever you needed, where would you like to go?


----------



## morgan8586

Back in time....

Do you donate blood to the Red Cross?


----------



## TearyThunder

No, but I would if I could (Anemia.)

Do you snore in your sleep?


----------



## morgan8586

yes, very badly I am told....

Do you talk in your sleep?


----------



## TearyThunder

Actually I moan and groan like I'm doing something other than sleeping when I am actually asleep. 

Morning person or night owl?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Night Owl. I sit drinking coffee waiting for the caffein to kick in. If I try to do much before that, I start having mishaps. Brain is like glue.

What toppings do you like on your pizza?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I think I answered one like this before?
Cheddar, sausage, pepperoni, mushrooms, onions, thick crust

Thin of thick crust?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Thin crust.

How much coffee do you drink in the morning (if any)?


----------



## TearyThunder

I drink coffee all day.

Do you watch the news?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

MsWicked- usually 2 cups
TT- At least everyother day.

Spring, Summer, Fall or Winter as your favorite season?


----------



## TearyThunder

Fall of course.

What's your favorite icecream flavor?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Mint chocolate chip.

If you were stranded on an island and could bring three things with you, what would they be?


----------



## TearyThunder

My kids









Do you do your own car repairs and tune ups or pay a shop?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Depends on my mood!

Good question!

Do you do your own car repairs and tune ups or pay a shop?


----------



## TearyThunder

I do my own if I can and my dad usualy helps with the stuff I don't know so I can learn to do them on my own. Needless to say, there's not much I can't do anymore. 

What car do you drive?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Jeep Liberty Renegade

I like that question!


What car do you drive?


----------



## TearyThunder

Well I was driving a 1995 Geo Tracker till I blew the engine in ut a couple days ago. It looks like I will be doing some engine hunting and fixing it or getting something else. If I don't fix it I want another Geo Storm.

Laptop or desktop?


----------



## dynoflyer

Both, laptop for work. Desktop for home. 

Off air, cable or satellite tv?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

satellite and air.

Your TV is Tube, Projection,LCD or Plasma?


----------



## dynoflyer

Four tube, one front projection. 
Can someone tell me, what the heck is blue ray?


----------



## Nefarious1

Blu Ray -

The format provides five times larger capacity than today's DVDs, with unprecedented storage capacity of 25 GB (single-layer) and 50 GB (dual-layer). Blu-ray Disc™ players will be fully backward compatible with current DVD formats, delivering entertainment content in full high-definition (HD) quality, under a secure environment made possible through the most advanced copyright protection technology.

Blu-ray Disc™ provides picture quality beyond anything available, with full capability 1080p/24 resolution in Blu-ray and Up to 40Mbps bit encoding - 5X current DVD. The theater quality "uncompressed" audio supports 8 channels of Liner PCM, Up to 32 streams of audio, interactive capability, seamless menus, integrated games, hi-def bonus and educational features. Java will allow for more dynamic, more sophisticated interactivity.

Blu-ray Disc™ was created to match the accelerating growth in digital consumer electronics and computer technology. The platform supports the convergence of film, music, gaming and other computer entertainment in a single standard. Sony Computer Entertainment's adoption of Blu-ray Disc™ ROM technology in the next-generation PlayStation 3 system was announced at the 2005 Electronic Entertainment Expo.

I hope that helps! Of course I knew all this! I typed it all up and everything!! HAHAHA Just kiddin... Went to Sony.com and found it for ya.


PS2, XBox 360, Nintendo Wii or PS3?? And why....?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Would you believe none?

I still PC game...

I do like the question!
PS2, XBox 360, Nintendo Wii or PS3?? And why....?


----------



## dynoflyer

Thanks, Nef1. 

I've fed the information into the wayback machine and it's printed out the answer, wait a minute, hold on, just about ready. . . . .TRASH YOUR VCR! 

PS2 - check
XBox - check
Nintendo Wii - on the list
PS3 - on the list
My kids play them. 

Do you limit the time your kids can play video games?


----------



## Bone Dancer

no kids, but i do think it is a good idea, unless you want them to turn in to this brain thing with skinny arms and legs. make note that i didnt say a smart brain thing either.


----------



## dynoflyer

let's keep it going. 
I do like the question!
PS2, XBox 360, Nintendo Wii or PS3?? And why....?


----------



## morgan8586

ps2 for now...upgrade to ps3 when the price drops. I like the ps system, started with the ps1 in 1997. Resident evil2 rocks!!!!!

Favorite arcade game of the 80's?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I'm w/Morg on the PS3 - my PS2 works just fine til they get cheaper....

Anyway, I really loved Tron and Ms. Pac Man.

Favorite current game you play on PS2 or whatever you own?


----------



## skullboy

I have been digging "State of Emergency"


Do you like going to shopping malls with lots and lots of people?


----------



## morgan8586

Resident evil series, medal of honor

First computer you ever owned?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No I hate crowds and I think it was a Dell?

Least favorite part of the holidays?


----------



## morgan8586

shopping for presents

Ever own a Commadore pc?


----------



## skullboy

I dont think so.

dial up,dsl or cable?


----------



## morgan8586

dsl

favorite slasher movie of all time?


----------



## Nefarious1

Oh my.. This one is so hard to answer but I would probably have to say... 

Nightmare on Elm Street - Freddy totally ownz!!11

I like the question..

Favorite slasher movie of all time?


----------



## morgan8586

Friday the 13th (#2)

same question.....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Halloween for me.

Same question:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Halloween.

How many pairs of tube socks do you own?


----------



## skullboy

Way more tube socks than dress socks.

Have you any desire to drive one of those yuppeized H3's?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No and I drive a yuppie SUV so....

Where do you see yourself in five years?


----------



## skullboy

In the ground


Ever mount a trophy fish or animal?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No I have not.

How often do you fish?


----------



## skullboy

couple times a year ,me and the kids go out.

Ever steal a car?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No but I misappropriated my parents' cars a few times growing up.

Do you have a least favorite neighbor and if so why


----------



## skullboy

because his kid is a [email protected]#CKUNG RETARD X5 and he likes my daughter.


Ever get in a fight with a neighbor?


----------



## slimy

My least favorite nieghbor is Chesapeak Energy. A huge gas company that just came in to my neighborhood and bought the entire other side of the street. They have started knocking houses down, and I don't know what they are going to build in their place. 

Shred mail or just throw it out?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I've argued with neighbors but no fisticuffs and I rip mail in half.

Get any Christmas cards yet?


----------



## skullboy

1,My MOMMY.


Send your xmas cards yet?


----------



## Nefarious1

I don't send x-mas cards and I don't expect any from anyone. Although I did try and get the hubby to take a pic with me and the dog to use as x-mas cards and he said NO! So, another year with no cards. And plus I only have like 2 friends and I see them all the time. 

Plain x-mas cards or picture x-mas cards?


----------



## skullboy

plain if we send

Ever had a desire to go on a cruise?


----------



## Nefarious1

Absolutely! I LOVE being on the water. There is no place better to be than on the ocean... As long as it's on a boat with a working restroom. 

Ever been on a cruise? If so, where?


----------



## skullboy

Never,not comfortable out in the ocean.


Ever get suspended in school?


----------



## slimy

No, went to a small school, got sent home a lot, never suspeneded.


Ever been 'profiled' by a cop?


----------



## Bone Dancer

nope

Ever been arrested?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Close, but no.

Have you ever had to appear and/or testify in court?


----------



## Bone Dancer

nope

Ever been kicked out of a bar?


----------



## morgan8586

Nope..had to leave one just ahead of the cops one time.

Ever date a person who is psycho?


----------



## slimy

They are ALL psycho. 

Is the criminal justice system working?


----------



## skullboy

Nope

Do you agree we should put public hangings on friday prime time and make everyone watch them?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Will it be in high def?

What is the least favorite thing about your spouse/girl/boyfriend?


----------



## slimy

Least favorite: 6 days out of every month.

What's your most favorite thing about your significant other.


----------



## TearyThunder

He doesn't take batteries 

Do you chew your nails?


----------



## slimy

No, they are kept too short.

Can you admit to spending too much time on this board?


----------



## Koumajutsu

no, I will not admit it.... if i do then i recognize that I have a problem 


what's your favorite thing about the place you grew up?


----------



## morgan8586

small town--I knew every inch from the sewers to the half way mark on the tv tower

Ever had the crap beat out of you?


----------



## Bone Dancer

nope

Have you gotten anything done today, or is this it?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I sure did and even have some time to spend here!

Shovel or snow thrower or do you hire it out?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Shovel, but slowly and with breaks, my brother plows the drive.


Favorite Chistmas time snack.


----------



## Nefarious1

I would say hot cocoa! BUT... It HAS to be made with milk and NOT water!

Jack Daniels or Jim Beam?


----------



## skullboy

Jack


beer or wine


----------



## dynoflyer

Beer, lots and lots of ice cold beer. Wine gives me headaches. 

Driving in snow is fun, right?


----------



## Nefarious1

Beer. I am not a wine drinker. Unless its like a wine cooler and then that is just carbonated kool aide with some liquor. lol

Is everything black and white to you or do you see shades of gray?


----------



## skullboy

I am flexible so i see gray,and snow is fun now that i have new tires.


Ever wrestled an alligator?


----------



## Nefarious1

LMAO! I am too afraid of death to do something that crazy!

Have YOU ever wrestled an alligator?!


----------



## skullboy

Too small and I do KNOW ENOUGH not to mess with mother nature.


Learn anything today?


----------



## Nefarious1

Sure did! I learned that you NEVER trust human intelligence. This is the story... There is a guy in California whose last name is El Nino and he had to change his phone number and actually move out of his house because of all the hate mail he recieved blaming him for the weather. *shrugs* f'in idiots!

I like that question...

Did you learn anything today?


----------



## DeathTouch

Yes, never trust human intelligence because of some guy in cal....


Have you ever asked, "Pull my finger?'


----------



## slimy

Only to the alligator I wrestled. 

Ever done something stupid to impress the opposite sex?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Isn't that called high school?

What was the last really good meal you ate in a restaurant, and why was it so good?


----------



## pyro

some seafood dish---it was free

does that count


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yes.

What is your favorite type of seafood?


----------



## slimy

flounder. stuffed. mouth is watering just thinking about it. 

Are all of your halloween decorations put away?


----------



## Bone Dancer

no I still have a corpse hanging from the ceiling in the living room. I put a santa hat on him.


Do you have halloween stuff up all year long?


----------



## morgan8586

Nope...wife wont let me.

How many haunters here have (or had) marital problems?


----------



## slightlymad

Count my in 
Howmany people have had marital problems directly related to Halloween?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

None here.

red meat, white meat, fish or vegitarian?


----------



## slightlymad

Red bloody meat.

Has any one not yet put up christmas decorations?


----------



## morgan8586

not here...they are breeding and becoming LEGION

Anyone ready for the xmas season to be over?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I actually like Christmas and New Year's, just not the shopping and presents stuff.

Have you ever eaten a candy cane?


----------



## morgan8586

Lots.....more when I was a kid.

Favorite holiday beverage?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Beer? Mulled wine too I guess. 

Did you have a nickname in highschool? Like Rambo or anything?


----------



## morgan8586

yes

Have you ever streaked?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yes.

Any more photographic gems to share?


----------



## morgan8586

Tons more....you next.

You are going next right?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Prolly not 

Are you working today?


----------



## morgan8586

of course

Is it time to get ready for work already?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yes.

Do you like oranges?


----------



## morgan8586

As in fruiting my beer? No. As in my lunch...sure

Favorite fruit?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Does saying "my wife" count?

Do you go out to eat on your birthday?


----------



## skullboy

not usually



ever kiss a parrot.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

No, but why?

your coffee- black, cream, sugar?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Black no sugar. Black and bitter like my soul.

Ever drink tea and if so, what goes into that?


----------



## trishaanne

Rarely drink tea but milk and sugar.

Hot chocolate with whipped cream or marshmallow fluff?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Neither, I do put it in my coffee though!

banana bread with or with out nuts?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

With. 

Favorite type of nut?


----------



## trishaanne

WITH..gotta have nuts (no comments gentlemen)

Peanut butter with grape jelly or strawberry jam?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

straight...........

pancakes, syrup, real or like log cabin?


----------



## Hella

Real Maple or Flavored, Boysnberry preferably

How do you like your eggs cooked?


----------



## Nefarious1

I'm really picky about my eggs. I DESPISE the runny white stuff. It really freaks me out. So they have to be scrambled well done or over medium. (the runny white stuff is so freakin gross!)

What's your favorite pizza joint?? Doesn't matter if it's local or a chain.


----------



## Hella

Beau Jo's Mountain Pies....they are HUGE and so delish.

What is your favorite flavor of potato chips?


----------



## morgan8586

salt and vinegar

Do you like pork rinds?


----------



## slightlymad

No

Do you drive a car, truck or something else daily?


----------



## skullboy

Truck or motorcycle.

Do you remember "The Groovie Ghoulies"?


----------



## trishaanne

Yes I do...I know I'm aging myself on that one!

Does anyone remember Baby Face Finster from the Bugs Bunny cartoon?
(Bonus point if you can tell me what his tattoo said.....and Yes, I know what it says)


----------



## Nefarious1

I do remember him! I think I've seen every Bugs cartoon twice! lol I remember the tattoo, but I don't remember what it says. Probably something like MOM. lol

Anybody remember the Fraggles??


----------



## trishaanne

My KIDS used to watch Fraggle Rock...man am I old!

Still on kids shows....who remembers Wonderama?

(and by the way...Baby Face Finsters tattoo said "Maizie, Singapore, 1932"


----------



## morgan8586

Wonderama? sorry dont ring a bell

Anyone remember Bananasplits?


----------



## dynoflyer

Sure, Bananasplits. With the grinning, sunglasses wearing whatever it was character. 

Do you put coins or bills into the Salvation Army kettles, or walk on by?


----------



## Nefarious1

Normally I walk on by. I donate physical things to Goodwill, Salvation Army and other second hand places. My charity $$ goes to the Alachua County Humane Society and 2 other associations here in town to help stop pet abuse and pet over population. I looooooooooooove animals, not cats, and especially dogs! We have a Community Campaign here at work and they auto withdrawl our amounts out of our checks every 2 weeks. I also donate to the Diabetes Foundation. My dad had it and that's how he ultimately died, so it's close to me.

Do you donate to charity? If so what ones?


----------



## spideranne

Yes. We got gifts for a angel off the salvation army angle tree and I ususally give $ to the Fireman and Policeman's funds.

Do you want a white christmas?


----------



## Nefarious1

Nope! Moved to Florida so I didn't have to tolerate them anymore. They are ok occasionally but it's warm livin for me! 

Do you like the North or South better? (weather wise)


----------



## dynoflyer

First time I saw snow I was 16. Made a snowman, got cold, got wet, got back in the car, went home and said, "Well, that sucked!"

Drive in the fast lane or the slow lane?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Fast. I'm impatient.

Do you make your spouse/signif other nervous when you drive?


----------



## ScareShack

yes i do.

do u wish x-mas was over?


----------



## dynoflyer

Nah, love watching the presents get ripped open and having shredded wrapping paper everywhere.

How old were you when you started to *LIKE* getting clothes for Christmas!


----------



## Nefarious1

I'd say that I was at LEAST a teenager. Toys and other stuff was always so much better! Still is! Well... Now that I'm in my 30's it's all about cash now. LOL

Desktop or laptop?


----------



## morgan8586

desk

Favorite Harry Potter character?


----------



## slimy

The Neville kid with the toad.

Favorite Munster


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

GrandPa

Good question.

Favorite Munster


----------



## Nefarious1

I've never watched the munsters so I can't really say who my favorite would be. Yes, I am aware of the show just never watched is all.

Funniest sitcom you've ever seen?

I'm interjecting my own personal opinion here and telling all that *The Office* is the funniest one EVER! If you've never seen it you are missing out on a real jem. Thursdays at 8:30 pm on NBC.


----------



## slightlymad

Are you being served?

Are you at work or home right now?


----------



## morgan8586

home

work this weekend?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Nope, well maybe?

Going out for New Years or hosting your own party?


----------



## Nefarious1

I'm thinking that I want to go out this New Year's! Hopefully I can talk the hubby into it considering his family will be here.

I like the question..

Going out for New Years or hosting a party?


----------



## morgan8586

out....maybe

same question.....


----------



## dynoflyer

New Year's Eve at Universal Studios Orlando with kids and friends this year, then back to beantown on a 10am flight, yuck.

New Year's at home watching the ball drop or out?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Order a pizza and watch a movie, if I dont happen to notice its midnite, o-well.

Wild party or not on New Years?


----------



## spideranne

or not.

What movie are you looking forward to seeing in the theater?


----------



## dynoflyer

Saw Apocalypto Monday and want to see The Departed, The Good Shepherd and Blood DiamondGoing 

Going out for New Years or hosting a party?


----------



## skullboy

Staying home,getting **** faced,you know like usual.

Ever watch Captain Caveman?


----------



## Bone Dancer

nope

Ever see the Toxic Avenger?


----------



## skullboy

Noyt todays

Dont ya love scooby doo?


----------



## dynoflyer

Nah, who can love a talking dog with a speech impediment? 

Sick of Christmas music yet?


----------



## TearyThunder

I have been sticking with mp3s and cd's since I was sick of it the forst song I heard. I suffered through 3 songs and then decided no more radio till after January just in case.

What place would you like to visit you haven't been yet?


----------



## trishaanne

either Kenya or the Great Barrier Reef

Disneyworld or Sea World?


----------



## Nefarious1

Hmmmm... I'm gonna go with sea world. I like the fishies! 

On a scale of 1 - 10 how do and/or others rate your best burp?


----------



## morgan8586

Gentleman dont burp and tell......

Favorite fast food?


----------



## TearyThunder

It used to be Taco Bell but I don't think I will be eating there for a while. Besides Mc Donalds has the McRibs back in my area, so for now I will have to go with McDonalds. At least till the McRib is gone again. 

Favorite cartoon character.


----------



## ScareShack

Grim...my avatar

drive a car, or truck or nothing?


----------



## Nefarious1

I drive a 2004 Pontiac Aztec.. Best damn ride I've ever had. A pretty ugly SUV, I guess that's what you would consider it, but man it's just rides so smooth.

I like the question... Same one.


----------



## morgan8586

blazer

same one....


----------



## dynoflyer

Harley Davidson Fatboy, my son has the car


----------



## ScareShack

some chick

are u tired or wide awake?


----------



## trishaanne

Awake now but give me about 2 hours.

Have you finished shopping for Christmas yet?


----------



## Nefarious1

God no... between working and preparing the homestead for my mom in law and sis in law and bro in law there's been no time. Doing the rest of it on Wednesday. 

How old were you when you had your first REAL kiss? (by real I mean tounges) lol (no matter how bad it was) lol (or good) lol


----------



## ScareShack

Still waiting for it!

Good question go again


----------



## trishaanne

16 years old...but it was horrible. I guess I had to wait till the right guy came along, cause now.....WOOOOHOOOOOO

Same question, one more time.


----------



## ghostie

Dear hubby(on our first date), in his mustang, under the lights of the local airport (we were both aviation majors)...'twas a good thing!!!

Tropics or Mountain skiing vacation?


----------



## morgan8586

tropics

Worst hangover ever was for how long?


----------



## Nefarious1

Good question... lol I think I am gonna have to say that I was 21 and I was living in Ohio in this apartment above a bar. How awesome, right? lol It totally was at the time. Well, my friend Jessica and I would go out every Sunday night to the bar and drink beers till midnight. At midnight it technically changed to Monday so we could start drinking liquor. Well, this particular Sunday we went a little hog wild. I think we had drank about 4 beers and done at least 12 shots in about 3 hrs. For me, that isn't a long period of time. lol I remember that I drove her home and I remember realizing I was driving on the wrong side of the road. Thank god it was like 3am. She threw up outside her apartment door and I threw up in her kitchen and then realized that sometime we had gone to Burger King too. I was hung over for like 2 days. It was awful.

Just because I am feeling like not thinking I am going to ask the kissing question again. I just think it's a good one. 

How old were you when you had your first REAL kiss? (by real I mean tounges) lol (no matter how bad it was) lol (or good) lol


----------



## morgan8586

13 years old....she's a heavy drug user now.....

The one alcoholic drink you cant stand to drink anymore?


----------



## Fangs

Vodka---Anything with Vodka in it! Even the slightest, faintest odor and I am gone. 

Are you happy with where you are now in life?


----------



## Bone Dancer

For the most part I guess I am, it could be worse.


What's the last prize you found in a box of cereal?


----------



## ScareShack

Star wars light saber spoon

what do u want for x-mas?


----------



## TearyThunder

Koumajutsu 

What do you want for Christmas?


----------



## ScareShack

mask making kit

do you like x-mas?


----------



## trishaanne

I LOVE Christmas, and as old as my kids are (22,23,24,25,27,29), they all still get as excited before Christmas as they did when they were younger. Guess that means I did a good job raising them and instilling some sense of fun in them.

How much do you decorate for Christmas?


----------



## ScareShack

about 1% of the amount I do for halloween.

Do you decorate a lot for x-mas?


----------



## trishaanne

I decorate mostly the inside of the house for Christmas and the outside for Halloween.

Real tree or artificial?


----------



## ScareShack

Always a real one?

do u have x-mas parties?


----------



## trishaanne

Just for the family and close friends. The big parties are always BBQ's and for Halloween.

This is a repeat of an earlier question....would you prefer to give gifts or receive them?


----------



## ScareShack

i prefer to give gifts.

do u like x-mas shopping for gifts for others?


----------



## trishaanne

I love to shop for others and would prefer that they don't give me anything at all. To me it really is more fun to give.

Do you like eggnog?


----------



## BooGirl666

spiked eggnog is very yummy!

Do you wish you could not work and play all day?


----------



## ScareShack

yes, i wish I could.

whats ur favoraite game?


----------



## BooGirl666

I love all games... I just love to play lol

If you had one super power what would it be?


----------



## ScareShack

x-ray vision

good question...same


----------



## Nefarious1

I would have to say for me it would be invisibility... Then I could get away with whatever I wanted and not only that, I could go and scare whomever I wanted! LOL And oh yeah... I could TOTALLY go and rob a bank! 

I like it... Same question.


----------



## skullboy

I like the whole invisable thing as well,lots of fun. 


Ever been handcuffed to a bed?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Handcuffed..... not yet :devil:

ever been left bound to a bed while the other person left to go do something else?


----------



## TearyThunder

Yes and I have done it to someone as well muahahaha

Have you ever broke handcuffs?


----------



## ScareShack

no not yet.

can i get someone to put some on me?


----------



## morgan8586

Sure....go break a law.

Ever been arrested?


----------



## Nefarious1

Nope. Always liked my freedom better than the alternative. 

Like it... Same question.


----------



## morgan8586

Nope..always knew when to draw the line.

like it too....same question.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Nope, never been arrested.

Chocolate chip or oatmeal rasin cookies?


----------



## skullboy

chocolate chip

ever forgot to by your S.O. a xmas gift?


----------



## morgan8586

no.....thats asking for trouble

Did you donate anything to a charity this year?


----------



## Nefarious1

Yup! I donated to 3 different animal charities. They need more help than the humans!

Do you have any pets? If so... Tell us about them!


----------



## ScareShack

3 cats, 1 dog

live with parents or in your own house apt?


----------



## trishaanne

Own home

If you could win a million dollars, what would you do with it?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I would donate to Make a Wish Foundation, pay off the mortgage for my stepmom & FIL & SIL in England & cousin, take a nice vacation and invest the rest.

Filet Mignon or Hamburger?


----------



## dynoflyer

A really good hamburger over an average filet mignon, *BUT a good ribeye is my all time favorite steakhouse order!*

Do you leave your outside Christmas lights on all night? (if you have any)


----------



## Ms. Wicked

No, they're on a timer. 

Re: Dream Vacation

on a beach or up in the mountains?


----------



## ScareShack

I love the water but I love camping and fire! I'll take the mountain!

sleepware to bed...pj's boxers, shirt, nothing or clothes?


----------



## trishaanne

Can't sleep in anything except...nothing at all.

Water skiing or snow skiing?


----------



## dynoflyer

Snow

Colored Christmas lights or white?


----------



## slimy

Both

Finished with Christmas shopping yet?


----------



## morgan8586

not even close...

Do you prefer Morgan the dancing elf or Jt the hiphop Santa?


----------



## Bone Dancer

I would prefer not to see either one of them.


When do you open the gifts? Time of day?


----------



## ScareShack

x-mas morning, soon as the kids get up.

do you have any children?


----------



## dynoflyer

two, one of each

What do you do when someone cuts you off in traffic? (like this a.m.)
a. honk
b. give them the finger
c. tailgate them
d. reach for the .44 mag
e. all of the above


----------



## Nefarious1

I am, by definition, a true road-rager. It would be E for me. A girl turn right out in front me last night and then slowed waaaay down. I got up beside her and just started screamin my fool head off. F this and F that and F'in bitch and something about red and green lights and shovin them up her ass. It made me feel better anyway. lol

Like it... Same question.


----------



## skullboy

NEf,you so crazy!I agree E for me.Prefer D but dont like jail,I have that saved for some one special. My kids always tell thier mother about me screaming at people on the way to and from school. 


Would you rather listen to frosty's country xmas 20 times or jab a dull pair of scissors in your fleshy folds?


----------



## spideranne

Defiantly the scissors. Country and xmas should not go together.

How many days off do you get for the Holiday?


----------



## morgan8586

9 days....I think. Cant freaking wait.

Go to the company xmas party this year?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yes, and I was just looking at the pictures documenting my slow descent into drunkenness.

Going to any other Christmas parties this week?


----------



## Nefarious1

No, but I am going to Christmas hell. 5 people staying in a 2 bedroom apt for 2 weeks... Yup... F'ing hell.

How many tattoos do you have?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

dynoflyer said:


> two, one of each
> 
> What do you do when someone cuts you off in traffic? (like this a.m.)
> a. honk
> b. give them the finger
> c. tailgate them
> d. reach for the .44 mag
> e. all of the above


Hmmm. I have some road "issues" myself. I figured it was time to clean up my act a little over a year ago. It was just me and my then four year old driving somewhere. Some guy cuts me off, I hit the breaks and before I had time to say/do anything, my little guy shouts out from the back seat: "What the _HELL _is that idiot doing?" 

No tattoos. 

Re: Music and/or the British Invasion:

The Beatles or The Rolling Stones? OR Pink Floyd or Queen?


----------



## morgan8586

I'll take Pink Floyd.....

Worst xmas ever?


----------



## skullboy

YES

Open any gifts early?


----------



## ScareShack

No

Do u re-gift gifts that u opened eairly?


----------



## Nefarious1

Ms. Wicked said:


> Re: Music and/or the British Invasion:
> 
> The Beatles or The Rolling Stones? OR Pink Floyd or Queen?


Give me Pink Floyd or Zeppelin ANY day of the week. I've really been digging the whole "Rock Opera" thing... Not many do that and I think that is why I love Floyd and Tool so much. Gimme a J-bar and the Christmas tree lights and you won't hear from me for hours. But for just out right rock - n - roll, make you happy, dance around the house nekkid kinda thing, it's gotta be Zeppelin. I love the Stones but they don't do it for me as much as the others.

Nope! I haven't opened any presents early which is strange for me because I hate surprises and I NEEEEEEED to know what I am getting! LOL



johnny933 said:


> No
> 
> Do u re-gift gifts that u opened eairly?


Hell yeah!! Do you realise how much I save doing that?! LOL

Do you believe in free will or do you believe that your life is pre-destined?


----------



## ScareShack

I believe my life is not -destined, I make my life what it is.

what is a good life to u?


----------



## Nefarious1

I'm going to answer this because I am going to keep it as the question. 

A good life to me... It's all about the money. I'll lay it right out for ya. I grew up poor and I've made bad decisions and although I am doing ok for me now, there is still a TON that I want. Am a shallow? Maybe. Am I materialistic? **** yeah! And why not? I love having stuff. It's not to be a show off or to rub anyone's nose in, it's because I love to shop and I love to be able to get what I want when I want it. And I don't like cheap stuff because ultimately it's a waste of money. Buy the better and it lasts for 20 yrs. And I'm not stingy either. If I had the money, I would share it with my family, friends, charities, so on and so forth. 

So yeah, a good life to me is money and having tons of it. I hope to achieve this one day. 

Same question.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

A good life to me is about family and friends and having the right balance. Money is important to us, but not in a greedy way. Like most people in their 40's w/ kids, we're starting to think about kids' college and ultimately <gulp> retirement!  It's important to live within your means which is hard to to now a days. Getting into financial trouble causes so much stress and anxiety.

We have a good life in that I have a large extended family that gets together frequently enough, we have good friends to get together with, our children are secure and happy. Hubs and I have similar goals that we're working towards (including the haunted dynasty, LOL). Sometimes the balance tips; we've had tough times and have faced challenges like most married folks, but it's taught us how to navigate through life and learn.  I love being connected to my husband, children, extended family and friends.

I can't ask for more than that.

Partridge Family or Brady Bunch?


----------



## ScareShack

ahhh, brady bunch.

casket type...metal or wood?


----------



## trishaanne

Neither...cremation please.

What is your favorite candy bar?


----------



## ScareShack

take 5

coffe or tea or water in the am?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Coffee...

Marshmallows in your coco or straight up?


----------



## ScareShack

always marshmellows

beer form your bottle or a glass?


----------



## Nefarious1

Only wussies drink it from the glass. Bottle, please! :devil: 

Where's the furthest place you've ever traveled to?


----------



## dynoflyer

Viet Nam in '69, I'd go back today to visit if I could. 

Have any tattoos you don't remember getting?


----------



## skullboy

Nefarious1 said:


> Only wussies drink it from the glass. Bottle, please! :devil:
> 
> Excuse me Mam,uh If I could stand at the tap all day I would,a glass helps.Did you want me to put it in my pockets?
> 
> Nope no tats,I'm a freak.
> 
> Ever get the crap beat out of you in a prison cell?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Not that I recall, no.

Did you have a blanket or other safety item when you were a kid growin up?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I had a stuffed Snoopy toy.

Gas grill or charcoal grill?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Propane and propane accessories

Favorite food you grill?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Steak

Who's your favorite monster from the movies?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Geez..I love the Universal movies and the Hammer movies......wow.....that is hard! Uhm I love them all equally? Yes I cheated 

What is your favorite film of the past 10 years?


----------



## Nefarious1

You know, I could go with an epic like a Star Wars movie or something or I could go with high budget films or the obscure but what it all comes down to is a movie that holds all of the elements that make me love movies. So, I think for this one I am going to have to go with 2 of them. I love them both for completely different reasons but they are both the "perfect movie" for me.

1. Shaun of the Dead
2. Sin City

I know they are all newer but they are just amazing movies to me.

Same question.


----------



## slimy

I too will exclude the Star Wars franchise( the GREATEST films ever) and go with.......


I'm going to get killed for this.......

But I can't help watching this one over and over


School of Rock


Greatest band in your lifetime.


----------



## dynoflyer

The Beatles had the greatest influence on me growing up, don't listen much now. 

Good question: 

Greatest Band you've ever seen live?


----------



## skullboy

Metallica before Jason left was pretty good and in concert KORN was actually real good,got the crowd going hard.KID ROCK SUCKED ASS!

Ever been spanked with a leather whip?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Nope, not leather, but did get the wooden paddle in 1st grade.
Is that what you were asking? lol

What are you putting on top of your Christmas tree?


----------



## skullboy

Empty beer bottle,oooops forgot aint MY tree.She put one of those angel things on hers.

Ever take someones cell or BLACKBERRY out of thier hand and chuck it across the room?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

A Star!

Do you make your bed every day?


----------



## skullboy

Yes

Didn't I answer first?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

skullboy said:


> *Empty beer bottle*,oooops forgot aint MY tree.She put one of those angel things on hers.
> 
> Ever take someones cell or BLACKBERRY out of thier hand and chuck it across the room?


...that reminds me of a Christmas many years ago... my older brother had a couple of friends who had their first apartment. I was about 16 or 17 at the time. My older brother, cousin and a few others went to visit.

The guys had a tree decorated with beer pop tops (yes, I'm that old) and condoms. We sat around shooting the "decorations" off of the tree with a pellet gun... 

The room mate who wasn't there, got really REALLY ticked off. He had a Three Stooges posters hanging on the wall behind the tree which sadly got destroyed.  And the guys got kicked out of the apartment due to the damage shortly there after.

Yes, we've all grown up to be respectable members of society! LOL I love that story from my youth!

Anyway, no, I never threw a cell phone or crackberry. 

To keep on track, do you make your bed every day?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Wife does most of the time.

Good question:

do you make your bed every day?


----------



## Nefarious1

I NEVER make my bed unless I am changing the sheets. To this day, I've never understood the point. My room is MY room.

Who's your hero and why?


----------



## morgan8586

My dad...Made the priorities in his life his family--always.

great question--repeat


----------



## dynoflyer

My son. Spent 15 days in hospital last year, no solid food for 2 weeks, never complained once. Got out, got better and lives life like nothing ever happened. Not the first time, either. 

Good question - - again.


----------



## trishaanne

My 22 year old step-son. He's got congenital glaucoma, had the lens of one eye removed at age 3 and has only 20% vision in the other eye. Never complained at all, is self sufficient, pays his own way, is a great kid and I wouldn't trade him for anything. The only time it really bothered him was when he turned 17 and all his friends were getting their drivers licenses. Other than that, he's as normal as anyone. He's an excellent basketball player and was on the varsity bowling team in school. That was the only sport he could play since it's non-contact.

Actually he ties with my husband, his father. But there are just too many reasons to list for hubby.

Last time-who is your hero?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The Justice League.

Do you spike your eggnog and if so, with how many types of booze?


----------



## skullboy

I do not drink eggnog,there for I do not waste booze on it.


Ever been a pro-wrestler?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Despite my extreme buffness, I've never been a pro-wrestler.

Where will you be on Christmas Day?


----------



## skullboy

In my basement watching The holy grail. 

Ever been eaten by a snake?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yes, but I got better.

What is the most beer you've ever consumed in one day?


----------



## skullboy

I did a keg(16 gallons)in a week, So that works out to 2.2 gallons a day. Bad week.


Ever eaten a snake?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No. Pretty sure not.

If given the chance would you go into outer space on the shuttle?


----------



## skullboy

Sure,why not.Crash and burn bra.


Ever wish you had Demi Moore for a sister?


----------



## ScareShack

Hell ya.... i want to walk on the moon.

what members...girls/guys would u say might ever get together..lol...??


----------



## slimy

JT and Morg are a sure bet. 

Are you going to buy a halloween calendar this year?


----------



## morgan8586

no-calender 
Slimy--you do know that JT and I are guys. Large angry guys who would make you our bitch in the nuthouse-Right?

Favorite auther?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Currently, I'd say Brian Keene but if it was all time I'd have a laundry list.

Do you do laundry?


----------



## ScareShack

kinda have too

do u sepearate colors and whites, or threw it all in together?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I think my wife seperates everything 

Least favorite household chore?


----------



## claymud

Picking up the dog crap on the lawn.

Did you buy into the whole boy band phase of the 90's?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Hell No!!!!!!! I was well into my 20's/30's throughout the 90's and was too old for that crud! 

When was the last time you went rollerskating i.e. at a roller rink (not roller blading down the street).?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

5th grade?

Any plans to celebrate the first day of Winter?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I really want to get the presents wrapped tonight! It's my oldest son's last day of school today and he'll be home early, so we'll just hang around the house. I need to make more bread and later, I'm going to retreat to my sewing room and finish up a project from last year...

What is your single most useful tool for prop making?


----------



## morgan8586

my hands---i like to work with mache!

Same question.....


----------



## dynoflyer

cordless drill from Home Depot

What's the most complex prop you plan for next Halloween?


----------



## morgan8586

rebuild the flying axworthy ghost

Favorite 80's hair band?


----------



## Nefarious1

I am gonna have to go with *Faster Pussycat * for this one! It doesn't seem that too many people knew them or thier music but damn I loved them!

Same question...


----------



## slimy

KISS..................must be the Halloween makeup.



Did you turn out the way you thought you would?


----------



## dynoflyer

Nah, I thought I could learn to fly. 


What would you do first if you were invisible?


----------



## trishaanne

that's easy...go to my ex-husbands house, steal his checkbook and credit cards and bankrupt the D***Head.

Same question.


----------



## ScareShack

Rob a bank

chocalate or vanilla icecream?


----------



## trishaanne

Chocolate.

Apple pie or pumpkin pie?


----------



## ScareShack

apple pie

frist drink in the morning...coffee, tea, water, etc. ?


----------



## ScareShack

apple pie

first drink in the am, coffee, tea, juice, whatever....?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Black coffee. And then several more.

How much do you estimate you spent on gifts for this Christmas?


----------



## ScareShack

$1500+ if i had to quess

same question


----------



## trishaanne

Less than $600 total....that includes EVERYONE on my list. 

Are you having a big Christmas dinner?


----------



## TearyThunder

hehehehe I hope so, but it won't be turkey, ham, or whatever. 

Where do you stash all of "Santa's gifts"?


----------



## morgan8586

in a rubbermade container in the garage...the kids have no clue

What were you doing the day the twin towers went down?


----------



## slimy

Working at a strip club near an Army base. Watched the whole thing on tv. Still remember that day. 

Same question.


----------



## trishaanne

We had just moved into our house, hubby had just had gall bladder surgery and we were both off that day..him recovering and me taking care of him. The cable was due to be hooked up that afternoon but the guy came early, hooked it up and we turned it on just before the second plane hit.

Same question.


----------



## dynoflyer

Wow. Just watched "United 93" last night, too. 

Working in the Pru Tower, security shut down the building. Most tried crowding into the "T", thankfully I had the bike. Heading north out of Boston over the bridge I saw a bright orange natural gas tanker tied up across the Charles from downtown Boston. 

Thank god the terrorists didn't think about what would've happened had they crashed into it that morning. May they all rot in hell. 

Same question.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I was living in England. My youngest son was four weeks old and the Health Visitor had a 2:00 appointment. (A health visitor is a pediatric nurse - part of her job is to makes house calls to check on newborn babies).

So she came around just after 2:00 (8:00 a.m. NY time). She started the baby's checkup and we were discussing his health, feeding, etc. when my husband (who was working from home that day) came out of his study and said "Turn the tv on. A plane has hit the WT Center..." We just sat their horrified watching the news for a very long time. 

After the Health Visitor left, I tried calling my dad (here in Chicago) and had difficulty getting a phone line to the states. Eventually I did get through and I actually woke him up and he turned the tv on... 

It was weird watching it happen from another country. 

same question


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Work.

How long do you let your Christmas tree up before you take it down?


----------



## ScareShack

Depends on my mood, no more than 1 week.

What is on your wish list if anything?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

nothing this year , just glad all the Halloween stuff is down now 


What is on your wish list if anything?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nothing.

What are your traditions if any for Christmas eve?


----------



## trishaanne

The entire family gets together for dinner, buffet style, socializing and then we have "the gift" that gets given to one lucky (?) member of the family. It's a 3 pound lump of coal that was found 30 something years ago, wrapped in a hickory farms box full of easter grass and given to someone. The next year that person added a blank journal book with the reason why the next person got it and so on and so on. It's given for stupid reason, like running over the mailbox that year or graduating college finally but never for anything nasty or evil. Then they all leave and hubby and I go to church for midnight services.

Do you open gifts on Christmas Eve or Christmas morning?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Dec. 24 is my cousin's birthday. Way back when, we used to go out for a birthday toast before showing up at the big family bash which was always on Christmas Eve (big family, I'm one of 40 first cousins, my dad was one of 12)

So now, I have her, her hubs and son around for a birthday celebration which keeps our tradition of doing something for her going. We make mulled wine, exchange gifts. I just try to make it special for her since her b-day was always overshadowed by Christmas. She's not a cake person so I make a birthday cheesecake instead. Since it's going to be mild tomorrow we're having steaks on the grill!

Yay!

Do you have family near by to celebrate Christmas with or do you travel (or do they travel to you?)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Travel at least 2 hours; my wife's mother is flying in from BC.

Do you host, or travel for Christmas?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

This yr is our first hosting for Christmas Eve.

But will travel 20 mins on Christmas day.

Good question:
Do you host, or travel for Christmas?


----------



## ScareShack

I quess host, were not going no where this year, so if any wants to stop over feel free.

Good question...same. host or travel?


----------



## trishaanne

Host. We never go anywhere on Christmas Day...we'll travel and visit everyone the next day maybe.

Do you hang Christmas stockings and fill them?


----------



## morgan8586

sure do....at least for the kids

Big family get together all day or just for dinner?


----------



## ScareShack

just for dinner.

is gift opening drawn out(1 person at a time) or a free for all, so u didnt even see who got what?


----------



## trishaanne

Now that they are older it's drawn out, especially since we don't give them as much since they don't really need anything. When they were younger, it was mostly drawn out, although sometimes enthusiasm took over and things got opened all at once. 

What is the one gift that you really want this year?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I really want a dress form for sewing my costumes. I can adjust it to my own shape/size. Poor hubs usually winds up being a "model" when I need to pin and adjust. 

Same question.


----------



## ScareShack

mask making kit and/or book

same question


----------



## trishaanne

Honestly...nothing at all. But since they will anyway, a table saw would be nice.

Last time......


----------



## morgan8586

peace on earth....

Heck....one more time--Same question


----------



## Johnny Thunder

There's really not one thing in particular I want. I hope to get maybe some books or DVDs but nothing special.

Are you watching A Christmas Story tonight, or all day tomorrow?


----------



## trishaanne

I've NEVER seen that movie and probably never will.

What's your favorite Christmas movie or TV show?


----------



## dynoflyer

Charlie Brown's Christmas

Midnight Mass, sober or not at all?


----------



## skullboy

Screw religion,there is no god.


Drunk yet?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Indeed my friend. Merry Christmas!

What time do you have to wake up tomorrow morning?


----------



## skullboy

If lucky ,I wont.


Family or alone monday.


----------



## morgan8586

Family...wish my parents were still alive

Ham or turkey or roast beast?


----------



## slimy

Wife's family will meet for breakfast: eggs, bacon, sausage, and biscuits. Then we will meet my family and have traditional Christmas meatloaf.


Do you have wierd relatives that buy strange gifts?


----------



## morgan8586

Sure do...dont we all?

Best moment of xmas day?


----------



## dynoflyer

Opening presents

Worst moment of Christmas Day?


----------



## ScareShack

cleaning up after supper.

favorite gift u got?


----------



## slimy

Being able to spend it with my mother.


Going to return anything to the store?


----------



## morgan8586

nope

Anyone drink too much on xmas?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I definitely ate too much.  I drank mulled wine, but it wasn't excessive. 

Do you have a New Year's resolution this year?


----------



## dynoflyer

Yes, to make post whore status. 

Have a favorite James Brown tune?


----------



## morgan8586

Nope....only song that I can think of is the song that was in the Rocky 4 movie.

Favorite R&B group?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

None?

What is the first thing you are going to do tomorrow when you wake up?


----------



## morgan8586

scratch my unmentionables....

Favorite beverage of the holidays?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Anything alcoholic. 

How many states have you lived in?


----------



## morgan8586

One...excluding my military service

Ever been out of the United States?


----------



## scareme

Yes.

You mean to live or just visit?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

If you count visit, I've been to 4 outside the US.

What is the last book you've read?


----------



## morgan8586

Enders Shadow by Orson Scott Card

same question....


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*The Conqueror Worms* by Brian Keene.

Next book you plan to read?


----------



## morgan8586

city of the dead or any other book by brian keene

Favorite book of all time?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

That's a heavy question and would depend on where I was/am in my life, so I'll have to punt.........

(If you plan to read a Keene book, start with The Rising and not the sequel)

What would be a worse way to die, being consumed by zombies or eaten by a giant worm?


----------



## morgan8586

for me the zombies....I have a reoccuring nightmare usually twice a year based upon a undead occurance.

Best place to defend a zombie uprising?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

A secret government base carved into a mountain?

Do you sleep walk?


----------



## morgan8586

not since I was a kid....

Do you talk in your sleep?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yes. Talk, scream, argue, threaten to kill people (like last night....)

Does your spouse get any sleep?


----------



## morgan8586

No...its starting to become a problem.

Ever have the same dream over and over?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yes that has happened.

Do you get chased in your dreams or do you chase others?


----------



## morgan8586

I am chased....

Ever dream of work?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Rarely, which is surprsing.

Do you have a best friend at work?


----------



## morgan8586

No...too many asskissers and cutthroats.

Same question....?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yeah, one guy I can trust amid a sea of cutthroats...............

Ever wanted to run away and be a pirate?


----------



## morgan8586

yes..no....just run away would be nice.

Ever fire someone at work?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yes more times than I care to remember. 

Do you ever forget any important dates in your personal life?


----------



## morgan8586

all the freaking time....

Going to ever have any children?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Shouldn't I talk to my wife about that first?

Have you ever played first base for a baseball or softball team?


----------



## morgan8586

no--catcher softball

Ever play any organized sports in High school or college?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Basketball but had bad knees so that ended that.

Any sport you never played but wish you had?


----------



## morgan8586

Football....too small in highschool

Is it wrong for me to live my sports dream through my sons?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Depends on what your sons want from their lives.

Is there anyone you forgot to send a Christmas card to but you got one from them?


----------



## morgan8586

No, I think I got them all

Is it ok if I tell my sons what they want from their lives?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Probably not, but what do I know?

What is your favorite color?


----------



## morgan8586

cleveland brown orange

Favorite Philly eagle player this year?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Westbrook.

Picks for the NFC and AFC teams in the Super Bowl?


----------



## morgan8586

too tired to think on that...I'd like to the chargers go.

same question.....


----------



## slimy

Sorry, fellas, don't know **** about the AFC or the NFC, but I do know about KFC and I'll take extra crispy....................


Let's get down to business: all time favorite halloween costume.


----------



## scareme

Probably the cowgirl costume I wore as a kid, still have it.

Did you mean to wear or have seen?


----------



## slimy

Either.


If you could haunt with only one prop this year, what would it be?


----------



## morgan8586

groundbreaker

How many props do you own?


----------



## slimy

Too damn many.


Did you like to be scared when you were a kid?


----------



## trishaanne

Hated it....still do.

How many years have been decorating for Halloween?


----------



## morgan8586

7

Do your displays get bigger every year?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

A little bit bigger, yes. 

Have you ever regifted?


----------



## ScareShack

i usually re-gift the dumb stuff

same..good question


----------



## morgan8586

just a couple of times.....

What gift did you give your significant other for xmas?


----------



## Fangs

a new bow....

what was your favorite xmas gift?


----------



## slimy

Spending time with my mother.....................awwwwww


Get anything good in the after Christmas sales?


----------



## morgan8586

nope...too tired to go out

Finished the leftovers yet?


----------



## Fangs

yep. thems good eats! LOL

Are you using any of your gifts yet?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yes I'm reading a book I received, so I guess that counts as using it.

Do you have a traditional meal you make on New Year's Day?


----------



## slimy

Does the traditional tomato juice and honey ( to kill the hangover) count?


Lots of people for New Years or just a few friends?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Just a few close friends (family).

What was the last concert you attended?


----------



## ScareShack

just a few coming over.

staying in or going out on new years?


----------



## slimy

Reluctantly going out. Last concert: Trans Siberian Orchestra

Cab or designated driver?


----------



## morgan8586

neither...staying home this year

Traditional new years food?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

going out for dinner and a comedy show.
I guess it's a tradition, 4th yr at the same place.

What was the last concert you attended?


----------



## morgan8586

Montgomery Gentry this summer....

Same question......


----------



## slightlymad

Ozzfest (camden)

Any new year resolutions?


----------



## slimy

Just the basics: lose wieght and get out of debt.

Plan on telling anyone about your resolutions?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Yup! I think I already have!!!!!

Where did you go on your last vacation?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Turks and Caicos

Good question:

Where did you go on your last vacation?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Key West.

When and where do you plan to take your first vacation in 2007?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

July, Southern Bahamas

Another good question:
When and where do you plan to take your first vacation in 2007?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Jamaica, or Victoria BC..... It's complicated...........

Use a travel agent or book everthing yourself online?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Usually booked through the Dive Shop.All vacations the last 4 yrs have been dive related.

I like the question:
Use a travel agent or book everthing yourself online?


----------



## slimy

Going with a group from the park. I don't know about the travel agency. I don't care if this is not the right place to post this either: but I'm going to AFRICA on safari later this year. I just found out it was a go about an hour ago. Working at the international cheetah foundation. 

Sorry, back to topic.

Are vacations relaxing, or tiring?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I find vacations relaxing, with the odd exception. That's what they're for - to unwind and enjoy.

Same question.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Relaxing.

Do you find hosting Christmas or New Year's parties relaxing or tiring?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

this yr. relaxing, 1st time to host Christmas...was a blast!

Are vacations relaxing, or tiring?


----------



## trishaanne

If I ever went on a vacation I'd make sure it was relaxing. I wish I was going to Africa with Slimy...that's one trip we've always wanted to take.

When you use your vacation time at work, do you go anywhere or just stay home?


----------



## Hella

haven't ever gotten vacation time at work, until now. and now I work in the travel industry so I think I will go somewhere....soon...lol

Where would you like to take your next vacation?


----------



## ScareShack

in my house for one week with no one home.

same?


----------



## morgan8586

plan to go to the outer banks, NC. 

Same?


----------



## ScareShack

jamica again.....
same?


----------



## trishaanne

Wildlife photo safari OR back to St. Croix

Winter ski vacation or Warm weather tropical beach vacation?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Warm, the only way to go!

Winter ski vacation or Warm weather tropical beach vacation?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Warm tropical weather.

Are you tired yet of people wishing you a happy new year?


----------



## ScareShack

yes

computer type....laptop or desktop?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Laptop.

What size is your computer monitor? and is it flat?


----------



## morgan8586

Standard nonflat

Back to work tomorrow?


----------



## Bone Dancer

nope

Are you ready to go back to work?


----------



## slimy

I always work. 

Have you broken your resolutions yet?


----------



## morgan8586

Didnt make any......

Same question?


----------



## slightlymad

No resolutions reasses goals

Same Question


----------



## morgan8586

Decided to make one...a little late I know, but what the hell. Here it goes...TO LIVE LIFE TO THE FULLEST AND HOLD NOTHING BACK!

favorite cut of beef to grill?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Filets.

Ever eaten buffalo or ostrich?


----------



## slimy

Both. Ostrich is really good. Better than Buffalo, less greasy than alligator.

Weirdest thing you have ever consumed.


----------



## trishaanne

Conch....and it was gross!

Same question....what is the weirdest thing you have ever comsumed?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Canned tripe in beans and sauce (mistakenly provisioned for boat in the Azores... couldn't read Portaguese, LOL)

What is your most useless kitchen appliance?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

my juicer.

What is your most useless kitchen appliance?


----------



## Bone Dancer

blender havent used it in years

Do you cook or just warm stuff up?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I cook!

What was your first car?


----------



## Bone Dancer

71 Chevy Impala v8


whats for supper tonight?


----------



## skullboy

little meat and rice


Ready for tax season?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

No! We filed an extension and just got our refund last month!!!!!!!

Do you exercise regularly?


----------



## skullboy

Used to,trying to start again when this chest thing goes away.

What's your favorite color?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

greens, reminds me of money! LOL

What was your first car?


----------



## skullboy

ERRR,UHMMM 71 Gremlin. 


Did you prepare the mower for winter or just shut it off and park it?


----------



## slightlymad

67 belair

What is your dream car?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Aston Martin Vanquish  

Or, a classic muscle car, but I haven't made up my mind....

same question


----------



## dynoflyer

'56 Chevy Nomad 2-door Wagon, Midnight Metallic Blue, 427, Chrome deep dish mag wheels, 4 speed Hurst, posi-rear. Not that I have given it much thought

Same question


----------



## skullboy

Cheaters! Any damn car that does a 6 second 1/4 and is street legal.

Ride a motorcycle?(BY ride I mean use it as the norm,not just on days that are 70 degrees and sunny)


----------



## dynoflyer

Yes, but I draw the line at 45 degrees. Too old for cold. 

Same question


----------



## slimy

I look like a biker, but I don't ride.

Ever been mistaken for somebody famous?


----------



## morgan8586

Yes, would you believe Garth Brooks?

Same question.....?


----------



## Nefarious1

I've never been mistaken for someone famous but I've been told that I look like a chunkier Kelly Osbourne. I took it as a compliment! 

Same question


----------



## Wildomar

While sitting in a jail cell (in my questionable youth  ) I was told I look like the lead singer of Simple Minds. Needless to say I moved away from the guy. 

Do you like it when it rains?


----------



## dynoflyer

I love it when it rains, especially when it should be snowing instead. 

Are there too many animated movies these days?


----------



## Wildomar

Nope.

What was the last theatrical performance (play) you attended?


----------



## dynoflyer

Spamalot

What's the best roller coaster ride you've been on?


----------



## spideranne

The Beast - Kings Island

Do you say pop, soda, coke, or something else?


----------



## slimy

Taken from actual dialog in any Oklahoma restaraunt: Waitress:" Do you want a coke?" Patron:"yes" Waitress:" What kind?" Crazy Okies. 


My left hand has been asleep since Monday. Should I go to the doctor or just wait for it to get better?


----------



## morgan8586

slimy go to the doctor...you may have a pinched nerve

Wear a suit tomorrow or dockers and dress shirt? (funeral)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I'm sure you did the right thing either way, Morg.

What is the best way to spend a really rainy day?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

hmmm - Lots that I can think of. 

Curled up with your loved one? 

What's the last book you read?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*The Conqueror Worms* by Brian Keene.

What book are you currently reading?


----------



## dynoflyer

"The Last Templar" by Raymond Khoury

Do you get DVD's by mail or from the store?


----------



## Ghostess

The store. 

If you could trade places with anyone famous, who would it be?


----------



## dynoflyer

Jimmy Buffett, at 20 years old. 

If you could be invisible what would you do first?


----------



## Ghostess

I would walk around behind my ex and keep tapping him on the shoulder.

Would you rather be an oompa loompa or a munchkin?


----------



## dynoflyer

Munchkin, I heard they partied hard at the Wizard of Oz filming. Haven't heard anything about oompa loompas. 

What's the best place to vacation in the sun?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I'm partial to the Virgin Islands since I lived there for a few years... and sailing around them is fantastic!

When was the last wedding you attended?


----------



## Ghostess

Mine, and only because I had to.

If you could throw a big Halloween party anywhere in the world, where would you do it?


----------



## dynoflyer

Salem, MA - Mecca for Haunters, everyone has to make the pilgrimage once, at least. 10 days of mayhem and fun. 

What's your favorite month to vacation?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Vacation, anytime...Get me the hell outta here!

What's your favorite month to vacation?


----------



## dynoflyer

I'd like two six month vacations, twice a year, please. But since that can't happen I'll take June. 

Same question


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I like to vacation in the summer. There's something exciting about the anticipation of summer after a long winter.

What's your favorite type of chocolate ?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

There's a favorite?

What's your favorite month to vacation?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Oops - Month not Season... d'oh

July. 

Dark or Milk chocolate?


----------



## pyro

both

have you been to hershey?


----------



## trishaanne

Yes, a few times

What's your favorite amusement park ride?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Its a toss up,
The Haunted Mansion and Pirates of the Carribean at Disneyland.

Who do you identify with most, Mickey Mouse or Bugs Bunny?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Bugs for me.

excellent question: Who do you identify with most, Mickey Mouse or Bugs Bunny?


----------



## Ghostess

Bugs Bunny, mainly because of his antics.

Bud Light Or Mille rLight?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Niether on that one, dosen't taste like beer.
MicroBrewries seem to do it for me when I want a beer.

Good question: Who do you identify with most, Mickey Mouse or Bugs Bunny?


----------



## morgan8586

bugs.....

favorite thing of spring?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I love it when the daffodills come up!

Do you drink coffee in the morning to get going?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yes.

Do you like flavored coffee and if so, which one is your favorite?


----------



## Beepem

not really

Only a few months past Halloween, how much cash have you already spent on it?


----------



## dynoflyer

Nothing yet. Still thinking about it. 

Who do you relate more to, 
Bugs Bunny or Yosemite Sam?


----------



## trishaanne

Bugs Bunny

Favorite....Jetsons or the Flintstones?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Of the two, I preferred the Flintstones.

Do you watch any new/modern cartoon shows and if so, which one is your fav?


----------



## dynoflyer

If anime movies count, then yes. If not, I don't really watch new TV cartoon shows. Bug's and Daffy were/are the greatest. 

Internet Explorer or Firefox v2 ?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

FireFox for me.

Do you watch any new/modern cartoon shows and if so, which one is your fav?


----------



## slimy

Family Guy. Sunday nights on Fox are the only reason to own a tv.

Have you built any new halloween props since halloween?


----------



## ScareShack

started to but havnt finished any yet

for $500 would u sleep in a casket with a corpse for 3 hrs?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

With the lid open or closed?

Neither..

Have you built any new halloween props since halloween?


----------



## dynoflyer

No, but I'm thinking about it. 

What's the biggest project you've built?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The Haunted House, the whole thing.

What's the biggest project you've built?


----------



## morgan8586

the graveyard....it continues to grow

same question...


----------



## slimy

Biggest as far a actual size would be my 8 foot grim reaper. Biggest achievement as far as technical wizardry would be the ScareFx talking, moving head, stirring witch. 

How much bigger (as far as displays are concerned) do you want to go?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Of the static stuff, a few more stones, some pillars, and more fence. Six or so more corpses. I would like to add a couple of animated props but not more the a total of four or five. I would prefer to have something new each year rather then have a lot of props.

Do you find yourself daydreaming about how to build new props?


----------



## trishaanne

All the time!

When do you plan to start working seriously on this years display?


----------



## TearyThunder

I have already started the purchasing and planning before Halloween was over last year. 

How much have you spent so far this year for Halloween?


----------



## Koumajutsu

Almost $200 so far, and that was clearance lights and a trip to big lots 

How much more do you think we'll spend?


----------



## TearyThunder

Well considering I spend about $500 last year and I have spent about $200 before I came out to CA, I would say we have hit close to the mark already that I spent last year. I'm not even going to think about how much we will spend right now. I just know I can't put a limit on it. Diamonds even come after Halloween.

Are you dreaming Halloween 07 yet?


----------



## Death's Door

Absolutely!!!!! Would like to finish adding on to my cemetary fence that I started last year.

What would you like to see different this year that you did last year.


----------



## slimy

I've got big plans this year. Going to get more animated stuff. More advanced stuff in my 'friendly' area. Had a few 'flow' problems last year, that can be taken care of with a few new fences. 

What are you going to differently this year for halloween?


----------



## dynoflyer

More animated stuff, improve the witch's cauldron. Cemetery fencing and make a bunch of hollow core, interior lit tombstones with red L.E.D's 
Another FCG that retracts back & forth on a track, maybe (still thinking about that one). 

Same question


----------



## Nefarious1

I am hoping to actually go somewhere exciting and adventerous and new with Alex for our anniversary. But if we don't... Then I guess nothing. lol

Trick - or - Treaters ....... Cute kids in costume or Candyholic little brats?


----------



## slimy

Most were cute kids, but there were a few I would like to turn into real props. 


what do you hand out: gift bags, juice boxes, candy bars, or what?


----------



## grapegrl

I hand out goodie bags containing candy and toys that coordinate with whatever theme I have going on that year.

Any movies you're looking forward to seeing this year?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Spiderman III maybe, I have heard there is a new Harrison Ford, Indy Jones movie coming out too. And the next Harry Potter too.


What kind of junk food do you get when you go to the movies?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Popcorn and a soda.

Good question: What kind of junk food do you get when you go to the movies?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Same, popcorn and soda.

Ever been busted at the movies for smuggling in your own refreshments?


----------



## Nefarious1

Nope! And I smuggle everytime I go!  LOL 

Ever snuck into a different movie after the one you paid for was over? And if so, ever get busted for it?


----------



## Death's Door

Nope - never got busted - yet

Did you ever fall asleep in the movie theater?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I've come close, but never have.

Do you have a preference as to where you sit in a theater? Front, center, end seats, left, right?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

To the left.

Do you have a preference as to where you sit in a theater? Front, center, end seats, left, right?


----------



## dynoflyer

Center, just about middle of the theater

Do you like the previews or rather get right to the feature?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Get to da movie please...............

Have you ever yelled or argued with anyone in the movies for talking?


----------



## grapegrl

Haven't had to do that, but I have jumped all over a kid and his parents when the little booger farmer wouldn't quit kicking my seat. 

Take your lunch to work or eat out?


----------



## spideranne

Take my lunch.

Favorite lunchtime meal?


----------



## slimy

Tuna fish right out of the can. Oh wait, this said FAVORITE not what you eat every single day. In that case, 12oz Ribeye grilled to perfection with baked potato and white bread toasted. ( Sorry dreaming of alternate reality)


Go back to the movies, any more snack sneakers?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I might take a water in. Hard to beat the popcorn!

How do you drink your coffee?


----------



## TearyThunder

Cream and sugar most of the time.

How long does it take you to get to and from work?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If I have to go in, 1hr.

good question: How long does it take you to get to and from work?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Usually 45 min in, and then 45 min home; rain it's longer.

What time do you wake up on a workday?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Usually 5:00-5:30

good question: What time do you wake up on a workday?


----------



## skullboy

4:15


Ever chase someones dog across thier lawn in your vehicle?


----------



## morgan8586

ha,ha.....no

Ever call the cops on your neighbors?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No.

Neighbors ever call the cops on you?


----------



## morgan8586

not yet....

Ever been given a ticket from the police?


----------



## skullboy

See my last question. 

Ever turned in a dog as a stray that you knew had a home.


----------



## morgan8586

yes

ever been screwed by a neighbor?


----------



## TearyThunder

Figuratively speaking or for real? 

What's your favorite soda?


----------



## morgan8586

pepsi

pepsi or coke?


----------



## TearyThunder

Dr Pepper 

Have you ever been screwed by a neighbor?


----------



## morgan8586

nope...not yet.

Any big plans for the weekend?


----------



## TearyThunder

Of course and they involve duct tape and feathers,. hehehe

How about you?


----------



## morgan8586

Nope....too cold and wintery.

Whats for supper?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I'll grill something. Not sure yet.

Are you looking forward to the summer?


----------



## Death's Door

Absolutely, sitting in the pool with Mojitos!!!!!!

What is your favorite meal?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That's a tough one....HMmmmm????
Anything Mexican will do.

Good Question: What is your favorite meal?


----------



## Death's Door

Creamed chipped beef, mashed pototoes, and baked beans.

What's your favorite cocktail?


----------



## slimy

So many choices I'm bound to get this wrong. Can't go wrong with a really nice tequila. Margarita's scream summer.

How about you? Favorite cocktail.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Cocktail? Nothing beats a good margarita in the summer (more of a red wine person in winter).

Theraflu or Nyquil?


----------



## Death's Door

Nyquil - even when I'm not sick!!!! :googly: 

What do you like to do before you go to bed?


----------



## skullboy

What do you like to do before you go to bed?[/QUOTE]

Do I need to say that?

What time is bed time?


----------



## slimy

I never sleep.


What time is bed time?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

10:00pm on weeknights,maybe later on weekends
This wolf needs 8 good hours of sleep or he's real crabby. 

Did you put on wieght over the Holidays?


----------



## Spooklights

Did I ever!

What is your best resolution for the new year?


----------



## turtle2778

to keep get my basement in order...and im almost done.

Do you lie about your weight on your drivers license?


----------



## slimy

I haven't changed my license in years, so the wieght was the truth ( 10 years ago) gained a lot since then.

Did you put on wieght for the holidays?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Probably.

Plan on working out (start, or more) to lose any pounds in the 07?


----------



## Death's Door

Yep, even though I have been working out prior to the holidays, I was off for two weeks and let loose with the goodies. Trying to get back to being healthy and to lose some poundage.

What snacks do you like to snack on?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Popcorn has always done the rick most of the time, goes good with beer, another yummy snack 

Good Question: Plan on working out (start, or more) to lose any pounds in the 07?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Working out, no. Eating less, maybe. Lossing weight? One can only hope.

Making any big changes in your life style this year?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

To be more social. We got too busy in the last 5-7 yrs., no parties and such with friends. Looking to change that.

Good Question: Making any big changes in your life style this year?


----------



## Death's Door

Going to try to pay off some debts that have been lingering (loans and credit cards) Already started to work on that even before the new year.

Did you accomplish any resolutions that you made last year?


----------



## ScareShack

no, didnt really make any last year.

same question


----------



## Death's Door

Yes, I did organize my filing cabinet and threw out old returns, receipts, etc.

What is your favorite way to sleep? (on your side, stomach, etc.)


----------



## ScareShack

all over....i twist and turn all night

coffe, tea, or what for first am drink?


----------



## Death's Door

Coffee - need the java in the am.

Same question.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

coffee, with coco 

coffe, tea, or what for first am drink?


----------



## skullboy

coffee til 630 than whatever

whats the fastest you have ever driven a car or motorcycle?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

When younger, I had my '70 SS to about 140 .

good question: whats the fastest you have ever driven a car or motorcycle?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I've gotten up to 45 once when I was a kid. Crazy times!

Is there one thing about you that drives your spouse/girl or boyfriend crazy about you that you just don't get?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

probably, Halloween??? Well, maybe leaving the seat up???

Your turn: Is there one thing about you that drives your spouse/girl or boyfriend crazy about you that you just don't get?


----------



## slightlymad

The fact that my family is not close. ie we only see each other twice a year and only speak to arrange that.

Vacation or long weekends?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Both are needed!

next- Vacation or long weekends?


----------



## slimy

THis is the first time in 5 years I'm going on a VACATION. Excitement all around. Vacation, vacation.

Are you going to start working out this year?


----------



## Ghostess

Already started, 4 days, hope the momentum can keep up!

Have a feeling I know the answer from the guys on this one...
Who's your favorite castaway on Gilligan's Island?


----------



## morgan8586

MaryAnn....

Same question....?


----------



## roadkill

Ginger - I like a woman who knows what she wants and how to get it.

Favorite burger?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Isn't anything with bacon good?

Breakfast in the morning?


----------



## spideranne

Protein bar in the car on the way to work.

What temperature do you consider cold?


----------



## Ghostess

Anything below 50°, which is rare for a Florida girl.

Same question, what temperature do you consider cold?


----------



## slightlymad

When the hair in my nose freezes which is probably about sins temp right.

Same question


----------



## dynoflyer

below 10 degrees is too cold to stay out longer than absolutely necessary

Same Question


----------



## Wyatt Furr

anything below 60
I live outside of Las Vegas,Nevada 
its 32 here now ,they are predicting snow tonight....
where are my woolies...

same question......


----------



## mnstrmum

Anything in the single digits.....Even though we love our snow mobiles and chase the snow every winter...when its 8 degrees and your riding your sled...it feels like -18 degrees! brrrr!

Same question


----------



## morgan8586

single digits...then its icefishing time!!!!!

same question


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

cold is cold...I have to gloves...just don't like it anymore.
Maybe it's because it's winter, and less sunlight?

Links or patties


----------



## dynoflyer

links, but patties in egg sandwiches with cheese

What's your favorite cold cereal?


----------



## slimy

Something called Kashi Go Lean. 10 g of protein in a cereal.

Are you getting nailed with cold this winter?


----------



## Ghostess

No, it's been in the 70's most of the time, and 80's at times... but we're getting another cold front mid-week which will put us in the 60's again.

Same question.


----------



## dynoflyer

No, it's been freakishly warm so far, 71 last Saturday, IN JANUARY!
"The problem with global warming is, it's taking too long!" 

What's the most snow you've had in a single storm?


----------



## morgan8586

2 foot....lake effect snow in 1979 Plus, you should have seen the drifts.....

Ever been stuck in a blizzard?


----------



## slightlymad

Nope Allway have the right equiptment to many people count on me.

Same Question


----------



## dynoflyer

No, always gotten through, thankfully. 

Ever notice that the people in front of you driving slow in a snowstorm are morons and the people behind you driving faster are assholes? 

Same question. . . .


----------



## slimy

Not exactly a blizzard, but we are stuck in a pretty big ice storm right now. 
(just dug the new nieghbor's vehicle out of the road and pushed it into the drive. Two hours later, I hear them gunning the engine. In the road again! Unbelievable!)

Dumbest thing your nieghbors have done.


----------



## morgan8586

Digging a hole for a flagpole(using a backhoe), they hit their septic tank.

Same question


----------



## roadkill

Shooting wasp nests with a paint-ball gun (no paint pellets) and then running around the yard as the wasps started attacking.

Same question


----------



## Death's Door

While in their driveway, my neighbor was trying to backing out of their driveway but put the car in drive instead of reverse and rammed into the back of their other car in their driveway. I actually go to see the whole thing while it happened.

Same question.


----------



## dynoflyer

Trying to remove an old evergreen shrub they tied a rope to the back of the car and, without loosening the roots, proceeded to pull off the bumper!

Same question


----------



## turtle2778

Stupid...Huh cant remember, they must keep all that to themselves...NOW scary i got one of those. My neighbor used to burn the grass on his sidewalk and around its edging using gasoline. I used to cut the grass for him. Evidently teh can had a leak cuz helit it and it followed him into the garage and right up his leg. I was 10 and it scared me to death. He got the fire out and i ran and got my dad (fire chief) I was shakin the whole time

Same Question


----------



## Death's Door

Neighbor had a birthday party for their dog, Angel. Family and friends were invited and they also brought their dogs. You should have seen all the fighting/butt sniffing/peeing/pooping going on between all the pooches.

What is the first car you owned?


----------



## morgan8586

1976 Duster

same question


----------



## grapegrl

1990 Acura Integra - Brand new...got it for high school graduation. 

I'll jump on the "same question" bandwagon. Next poster, what was your first car?


----------



## dynoflyer

The first car I bought with my own money was a 1939 Packard Hearse. $150 from a storage yard in Phoenix, had one crunched front fender. All it needed was a battery,a water pump and fan belt I got from the JC Whitney catalog. 3-speed on the column, straight 8; thing must've weighed 5 tons. Solid steel, built before WWII. 
Parents made me sell it - got $450 from some SoCal surfer dude who drove off to Sandy Eggo in it.


----------



## slimy

Since Mr. Flyer forgot to ask a question, I'm going to pretend he wanted the "first car" topic to continue. 

Red Ford Courier pickup. I paid $1,000 for it when I was 14. They were fairly common here, and could get parts for it rather easily. I kept wrecking it. Replaced parts and kept going. Never painted anything. By the time it died ( I drove it until I was in college, by the way) It had a black fender, a blue door, a green hood, and a yellow bed. The rest of the truck was still red. I really miss that old truck.


Unless dyno wants to change the thread: First car?


----------



## Ghostess

1965 Dodge Dart, with a 308 in it- that sucker was a drag racing car. *sigh* I was only 15 when Dad bought it for me, and he got it from a young man who was selling it because he couldn't afford DRAG RACING anymore. Anyway, it sat in the yard and I got to go out and crank it up and wake the neighbors up in the process. It was so loud and just bad ASS! Unfortunately, Mom didn't think it was a wise choice for my first car, so they sold it and got me a damn Mercury grocery getter mini- wagon.

I like this question... so I'll ask it too, First car?


----------



## trishaanne

1963 Chevy Nova that cost me $100.00. It was a P.O.S. but it was mine. Of course, I couldn't really drive it at night because one headlight pointed straight down and the other pointed straight up but daytime trips were just fine! It got me back and forth to work and school and allowed a little "alone" time with a certain high school sweetheart who, after 22 years, finally became hubby! Ah, what memories......

Same question, what was your first car?


----------



## Death's Door

Mercury Ford Monarch - piece of crap. Went through two transmissions in 6 months. They just went - no drag racing, speeding, etc. - just friggin went. Fix one thing something else needed attention and money. Finally junked the damn thing.

Question: How do you like to relax when you can?


----------



## Bone Dancer

easy chair, headphones, music, nap. in that order.


what kind of music do you listen to when you relax?


----------



## dynoflyer

Reggae, classic country, contemporary country sometimes. Blues more than anything else. Always have the mp3 player going when I ride the bike, always. Put it on shuffle and let the music flow, that's how I roll.

Same question


----------



## mnstrmum

One ice cold Cosmopolitan with lime, my feet on the ottoman and complete silence


----------



## TearyThunder

I listen to just about anything, right now it's Savage Garden. Tomorrow it could be Marilyn Manson or Dixie chicks.....who knows with me 

What do you listen to when relaxing?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Insturmental for the most part. Classical music, old 12-14 century stuff, koto music from japan, sytar (sp) from India, bagepipes, celetic harp, big bands from the 40's, and sometimes even yani.

What do you listen to when relaxing?


----------



## slightlymad

Queen, Peter gabril or enigma

same question


----------



## Death's Door

I listen to "Pure Moods" volumes 1, 2, & 3.  It's instrumental/jazz/celtic/american indian music. Very soothing when chilling out or when I'm drawing/painting.

Same question


----------



## Ghostess

Hmm... relaxing music... anything slow. I have a playlist that has country, 80's pop, and some new alternative rock that all have a slower tempo that I listen to when I wanna chill.

Good question: What do you listen to when relaxing?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Usually Celtic, Indain Flute and such..

Good Question:What do you listen to when relaxing?


----------



## slimy

I never relax.

What do you listen to ( music wise) to get you motivated?


----------



## pyro

godsmack,disturb,metalica

same question


----------



## morgan8586

disturb,hatebreed,linkin park


----------



## Ghostess

Breaking Benjamin, Mudvayne, Disturbed, Shinedown, Papa Roach, Crossfade

Same question, what music do you listen to to get motivated?


----------



## dynoflyer

_*Put it on shuffle and just push play!*_

Coco Montoya, Delbert McClinton, Kenny Wayne Shepherd, Alan Jackson, George Thorogood, Eric Clapton, Shemekia Copeland, Robert Cray, Peter Tosh, Tab Benoit, Stevie Ray Vaughn, Bob Dylan, J. J. Cale, Etta James, Martina McBride, Rammstein, Wilson Pickett, AC/DC, Doors, Jimi Hendrix, B-52's, Toby Keith, George Straight, Jimmy Buffett, Aerosmith, Big & Rich, Brooks & Dunn, it's all good!


Same question


----------



## trishaanne

To get motivated to clean house or work around here, it's a bit eclectic...Earth Wind and Fire, some early 90's club music or even In the Mood by Glen Miller...anything with a beat that makes you want to move or dance or clean!

To build props, it's always some Halloween music, whether it's Manhein Steamroller, Midnight Syndicate or a compilation I made of various song, two in particular....Tubular Bells and The Halloween theme. Those two ALWAYS make me get building.

Same question..what music gets you motivated?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Lots and lots of hardcore. If anyone wants a playlist, please feel free to PM me.

Worst thing that has ever happened to you at your current job?


----------



## morgan8586

The dreaded pink slip notice....90 days relocate or out the door you go!

same question....thanks for the correction slimy!


----------



## slightlymad

No one answers to the knock at the door and when I walk in I get a clear shot of a very fat very old man with a not so ugly young woman. Man I couldnt sleep for a week.


----------



## slimy

You guys are supposed to ask a question, dammit!

I'll pretend you BOTH typed the words "same question"
*gets off soap box and answers*

I've dj'ed bars for 15 years. I've had to throw out a lot of drunks. I've been in fights, had knives pulled on me, even been shot at. What could be worse than that? I'm at a better bar now.

What's the worst thing happened at your job?


----------



## Ghostess

What if I don't have a job right now? Okay, longest job I had, being a co-owner/operator of a sandwich shop... my now- ex- husband shoved me in front of a customer. So I left.

What famous person do you absolutely HATE?


----------



## Anachronism

Paris Hilton

Who's funnier Cheech and Chong or Jay and Silent Bob?


----------



## turtle2778

CHEECH AND CHONG...but thats my era. I dont get Jay and Silent Bob.

Same question.


----------



## slimy

While both make me laugh, I gotta go with Jay and Silent Bob.

Paris Hilton can die. (Sorry not my question)

What famous person do you hate?


----------



## Ghostess

Jessica Simpson. I can't freakin' STAND her.

Same question: What famous person do you absolutely hate?


----------



## morgan8586

B. Spears

Same question...


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Lindsey Lohan 

Is there one famouse person that your spouse or significant other would give you a "pass" on if you could hook up?


----------



## dynoflyer

Peyton Manning - - Is that too obvious?


----------



## dynoflyer

dynoflyer said:


> Peyton Manning - - Is that too obvious?


No edit button is getting me in trouble, isn't it

Same question


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Yeah, right!
Doesn't mean you have to give the pass too? lol

Pasta or Rice?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Pasta

Red or White sauce on the Pasta?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Neither

Dinner theater or movie?


----------



## dynoflyer

Movies at home, DVD, InFocus projector, 108" screen - beer's included! 

Blockbuster or Netflix DVD's by mail?


----------



## Ghostess

Blockbuster, in case I want to trade in immediately.

Do you prefer black and white or color photos?


----------



## morgan8586

Of you? Both look great as far as I'm concerned....

Anyone know what happened to the EDIT option?

You mean this one? LOL


----------



## Bone Dancer

Must of left when they upgraded. It was handy to fix mistakes or late posts


----------



## Ghostess

ACK! No, not of me, photos in general! Silly man!

Edit button works fine for me. ;-)

Next question- 

What's your biggest peeve about cooking? 
(Assuming you cook)


----------



## slightlymad

When people wander into my cooking space

Same question:What's your biggest peeve about cooking?
(Assuming you cook)


----------



## TearyThunder

Not having something I need when I know it was there.

What's your fave dish to cook?


----------



## dynoflyer

Bone Dancer said:


> Must of left when they upgraded. It was handy to fix mistakes or late posts


Zombie-F said he shut it off temporarily. See the announcements thread


----------



## dynoflyer

TearyThunder said:


> Not having something I need when I know it was there.
> 
> What's your fave dish to cook?


Chili in a Dutch Oven.

What's your favorite dish to cook?


----------



## morgan8586

beer can chicken on the grill

Ever tried beer can chicken?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I did a couple of years ago, just don't like chicken that well.

What's your favorite dish to cook?


----------



## TearyThunder

Lasanga or pot roast

How many times a week do you eat out?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Maybe once or every other.

Do you believe in Fairies?


----------



## dynoflyer

No, but I once dreamed about Tinkerbell, does that count?

Do you believe in Fairies?


----------



## Ghostess

Depends on what kind of fairies you mean, but no, not the winged sort.

Are you afraid of the dark?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you serious? No.

Are you afraid of the dark?


----------



## dynoflyer

Absolutely not! I'm afraid of what's IN the dark!

Are you afraid of the dark?


----------



## trishaanne

Why would I be afraid of the dark....I look MUCH better in the dark!

One more time...are you afraid of the dark?


----------



## Ghostess

LOL... y'all crack me up. 

I'm not afraid of the dark, but of what I can't see that's lurking in that darkness. 

What's your middle name?


----------



## morgan8586

Danger

Whats your middle name?


----------



## TearyThunder

It has to be Crazy after I moved 2000+ miles for Koumajutsu 

What's your middle name?


----------



## Spooklights

Barbara; after my Mom's Mom.

What are you planning for Valentine's day?


----------



## slimy

I'm getting my helmet and pads ready. And I am buying something soft. Cause whatever I buy will not be right and my wife will throw it at me. 

Better to be prepared.

What are you planning for Valentine's day?


----------



## morgan8586

Work.....

Most hours you've ever worked in a week?


----------



## Bodybagging

Nearly a hundred
If you came across a Corspe sporting some REALLY expensive jewelry and a wallet packed full of money, would said corpse still have all its goodies when finally discovered afterwards?


----------



## ScareShack

unfortanly yes, i do have a some repect.

would u like the bare foot of a corpse for a hundred bucks?


----------



## Ghostess

I'd "like" the bare foot of a corpse for cash. LOL I don't think I'd *lick* it though, unless it was a fresh non-decomp'ed corpse.

Do you sing in the shower?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I do not sing...though, I believe you do! lol

What was the last costume party you attended?


----------



## slimy

My own.

Same question


----------



## Bone Dancer

Me too.

how many phones in your house, land lines, cells, ect. ?


----------



## dynoflyer

too many phones. 4 cells, one land line with 4 extensions

Hi speed cable, DSL, dial up or Direct Link Sat?


----------



## Bodybagging

Hi Speed cable..................... Cash or charge


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Both

What was the last costume party you attended and when?


----------



## trishaanne

My own in October 2005. No, wait, a 70's "Back in the Day" dance in November.

Are you having a Halloween party this year?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Yes, yes, yes!!!

Are you having a Halloween party this year?


----------



## turtle2778

Yes, im hoping to, but you have to have friends to do that. Unless i leave my house soon i doubt im going to meet any people in KY.


----------



## slightlymad

Yes Definitly


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Yes,on the Party 
And do you get in costume and perform a skit?


----------



## morgan8586

No skits here....

Why does the world continue to change?


----------



## slimy

Cause we would all get bored if it didn't.

Are you planning a halloween party this year?


----------



## Ghostess

Of course, everyone around here expects it and it wouldn't be Halloween without a party!

What's the LAST thing you do before getting into bed every night?


----------



## slimy

What is this 'going to bed thing' that you speak of, I think I'm going to try that.

Do you serve a meal at your halloween party, or just finger foods?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Just fingers, and toes, and a few ears, and almost forgot the eyes.mmmmmm

So, what activities do you plan for your party?


----------



## trishaanne

Not many activites.....costume contest, a friend did an impromptu Rick James routine for us at the last party, PLENTY of food and socializing and alot of dancing..I'm not paying the DJ for nothing..get out and dance! (or not, I'm not forcing anyone to dance)

How many people do you have at your party?


----------



## slimy

I usually have 40-50. Word got around. Last year I had about a 150. My house wasn't ready for that many. It was frigidly cold, but we had a great time.

Oh, and to answer a question that wasn't mine, but I feel like answering it anyways: I make people do ALL KINDS of activities. From racing each other on tricycles to passing small pumpkins around without using hands to the main event, pumpkin carving. It is soo much fun getting people drunk then handing them sharp objects to ( hopefully only) carve pumpkins.

Answer any question from the aforementioned list, I really don't care.


----------



## mnstrmum

Passing small pumpkins without using hands? 
Are your guest wearing clothing??


----------



## slimy

Clothing ,as always, is optional.

Do you do any activities for you party?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Not this year, wasn't enough time to put it together.
Does a fire in the woods count?

Do you do any activities for you party?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Its a private party with my rpg game group, so it's game nite, and costumes, and more food then normal.


Picked out a costume for next year yet?


----------



## scareme

By next year do you mean 07 or 08, cause if you are alreadyplanning for 08
I am sooo impressed. If you're like me and planning 07, probably a witch again, cause it's so unlike me.


----------



## scareme

Forgot to ask my question. How early do you start planning costumes?


----------



## morgan8586

last minute.....

What is the big project your going to do for this year?


----------



## slimy

Be more specific, Morg. Do you mean the big project that I'm about to start, knowing full well I won't be finishing (ever) or the big project I'll throw together half finished a couple of days before the party? I have grand plans to do a blucky band (drums, guitar, and trumpet) with lead vocals carried out by a werewolf. All animated. We'll see.........

Do you have a big project planned?


----------



## Bodybagging

The BIGGEST EVER
In or Out?


----------



## gypsichic

Out

long hair or short hair?


----------



## slimy

I've got NO hair.

Tattoos, yes or no?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

No tattoos.

Do you go to see live theater?


----------



## slimy

I'm not gay, but I like to watch musicals.

I've seen blue man and Cirque de Sole in Vegas.

Best live show I have ever seen? Stomp. Highly recommended by me.

Do you go see live theater?


----------



## scareme

Not as much as I'd like, too expensive.

Has Amy been in any shows lately?


----------



## turtle2778

Wow that really stopped the fun. I dont know who Amy is, but im hoping she is in some shows. 

Has Amy been in any shows lately??


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You got me....?

Do you go see live theater?


----------



## turtle2778

Yes I love it!!!

Do you like opera??


----------



## slimy

I used to watch a few operas a year, don't do much of that anymore.

(Amy is my wife, and yes she has a big show in Dallas next month)

What do you consider a 'classy' night out?


----------



## Bone Dancer

If the place does'nt serve french fries and there is table linen.

Repeat; what do you consider a classy night out?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

A great show at a live theater, with an even better dinner, with fine wine!

What do you consider a classy night out?


----------



## Ghostess

Any night out that doesn't involve children.

What do you consider a classy night out?


----------



## turtle2778

Any night i can get my husband out of his uniform and into something other than sweatpants. 

What do you consider a classy evening?


----------



## scareme

If I have to put on a dress, makeup and nylons.

When is the last time you put on nylons?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The last time I put on a boa! lol

When is the last time you put on nylons?


----------



## skullboy

That was the time I had an enema,never!

Have you ever been tied to a bedpost?


----------



## Ghostess

Couple of times.

Have YOU ever been tied to a bedpost?


----------



## skullboy

Not that I recall.

Ever rode an animal in a rodeo?


----------



## scareme

No, but I have a brother-in law that rodeos, until he broke his back. He's OK now, just can't rodeo anymore.

What's the funniest thing you ever saw at a rodeo?


----------



## slimy

Sorry, me no likey the rodeo. Once did see a cowboy get thrown into the stands. Broke his back and they told us he probably wouldn't walk again. I guess that's not reall funny.

Dracula or Frankenstein?


----------



## skullboy

dracula

mummy or wolfman?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Wolfman
Its a family thing......

Adams Family or Munsters?


----------



## morgan8586

Munsters

Batman or spiderman?


----------



## Ghostess

spidey

Cat Woman or Poison Ivy?


----------



## skullboy

Cat Woman

Fred or Amber


----------



## morgan8586

amber

beer or no beer?


----------



## skullboy

Ha-BEER


Have you ever been beaten in the head with a shovel?


----------



## morgan8586

Nope...not that I can recall.

Ever been in a fight as an adult?


----------



## slimy

Too many times.

Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## Bone Dancer

coke, diet but either will do


cats or dogs?


----------



## slimy

Either for me.

How about this:

People or animals?


----------



## Death's Door

Animals - they love you endessly and most of the time they can be trained.

Same question.


----------



## Ghostess

Animals, they don't talk back or ask stupid questions.

Same question, people or animals?


----------



## trishaanne

ANIMALS......they are less work, you don't have to endure parent/teacher conferences, you can leave them outside for a little while without the neighbors calling and reporting you to the authorities AND....I may be wrong, but if you're kid gets sick and old, isn't it illegal to have them put to sleep? Animals for me!

Same question....people or animals?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Animals up to a point, but a nice big heated green house would be good to putter around in during the winter. With a little fish pond in it too.


So, animals people or plants ?


----------



## turtle2778

Well i guess people, im allergic to animal dander and have a black thumb. Man i got the short end of that stick...LOL

Pizza with Sausage or Pepperoni??


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Load it up! And keep it coming!

Favorite toppings on said pizza?


----------



## slimy

We have a place here that does spinach on top of pizza. I didn't think I would like it either.... but it is now one of my favs.

Favorite toppings on pizza?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

cheese,cheese and more cheese....
Ok, so I'm boring......

Favorite desserts?


----------



## morgan8586

pecan pie......any type of pie for that matter.

Same question


----------



## Ghostess

Pastries of any sort, especially ones with cream cheese... Thanks, now I'm hungry for stuff I should not eat!! LOL

Same question: What's your fave dessert?


----------



## Bone Dancer

homemade icecream and chocolate cake (thats dark chocolate)


cake or pie ?


----------



## slightlymad

Cake more icing 

Same question


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Chocolate Rum Cake, Bourbon Balls,Pumpkin Pecan Pie,Caramel Turtles,Rocky Road Fudge,The list goes on......

Same Question


----------



## Death's Door

Lemon Merigue Pie is my favorite.

Question: Cake or Pie


----------



## turtle2778

cake...chocolate on chocolate with chocolate on the side...LOL 

Same question. Cake or pie???


----------



## Lilly

neither cake or pie>>> cookies!!!


homemade or store bought?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Mmmmm peanut butter cookies with a chocolate kiss in the middle

Favorite cookie?


----------



## Ghostess

Homemade chocolate chip with dark chocolate chunks... MmmMmmmmmm

Favorite beverage?


----------



## BobC

Jack Daniels with Ginger Ale

What color underwear are you wearing?


----------



## roadkill

Blue boxers

Same question...


----------



## slimy

Hot pink thong

(woops too much information there)

maybe not.......

What color underwear are you wearing?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

white jockeys
ho hum ...zzzzzzz..I know,boring

same question


----------



## TearyThunder

None at the moment.

Same question.


----------



## Bone Dancer

blue jockeys (thanks for the image TT)

same question


----------



## ScareShack

im still in my pj pants, so none at this moment.

same question.


----------



## slightlymad

Black breifs

same question


----------



## BobC

Navy Blue Briefs

Same Question?


----------



## Ghostess

black boy-cut undies

Same question: What color underwear are you wearing?


----------



## Death's Door

Purple bikini cut scivvies

Same Question: What color undies are you wearing?


----------



## BobC

Light Blue Briefs Today

Ever Build a Halloween prop naked?


----------



## skullboy

No never anything less than a banana patch.

Have you ever gotten so tired of someones xmas decorations that you rip all the lights down and pile them on thier porch?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No, but I would like to, bro.

Do you ever wish you had a superpower?


----------



## Ghostess

Yes, I wish I could bend other people's wills to do my bidding.

Do you use food items during foreplay? (Like whipped cream, chocolate syrup..)


----------



## scareme

Are ice cubes considered food?

Same question.


----------



## BobC

Naa I taste good enough as it is..lol

Ever answer your front door naked?


----------



## morgan8586

not since the cops said I shouldn't....

Ever skinny dip?


----------



## trishaanne

Yup...hasn't everyone? That's the joy of owning a pool and having a privacy fence!

Have you ever been caught skinny dipping?


----------



## turtle2778

YES!!!-17th birthday...my best friends dad...SO EMBARASSING

Same ?


----------



## Ghostess

Nope, never been busted for that. I have a privacy fence, and my own pool and if anyone peeks, they'd better not get caught!

How old were you when you had your first tongue kiss?


----------



## skullboy

Still waiting.

Would you cheat on your spouse if you knew you would not get caught?


----------



## scareme

Never, cause you're going to get caught, it's a fact of life. Like Karma.

I'd like to hear other answers, same question.


----------



## TearyThunder

Well I don't currently have a spouse but I do have a SO and there is no way I would cheat on him. He's too wonderful to even to consider cheating on even though he makes me mad sometimes. 

Same question.


----------



## Ghostess

NEVER. The ex, maybe... 

Just kidding! I have more of a guilty conscience than a Catholic in confession, I wouldn't be able to live with myself if I did that.

Same question: Would you cheat on your spouse or S.O. if you knew you would not get caught?


----------



## trishaanne

Never. It took me too many years to get together with him and I'd never do anything to hurt him. When you already have the greatest husband in the world, why would you go looking for anything else.

Would you cheat on your spouse/SO if you wouldn't get caught?


----------



## Big Howlin

*negative. I would on my ex's though as well. lol. Only cause most of those relationships went bad. If a bad relationship is about to end anyways but your still together, and only by a thread, then I never considered that cheating. Just looking for some backup. lol But I would never cheat now, I love her too much. Wouldn't know what to do with out her. And especially now that I have my own child.*

_Whats your most embarrassing sex story?_


----------



## Ghostess

Oh hell... I didn't really have ACTUAL sex for this one, but my mom knocked on my bedroom door when I was about to lose my virginity in the wee hours of the morning on my 16th birthday and I threw my BF out the window naked. lol Thank goodness that happened... he was not the one I should have given that gift to, damn cheating lying dumbass.

Where were you the first time you ever passionately kissed a person?


----------



## scareme

A car, of course. Isn't that where all passonate kisses started as teanagers?

Is there anything you can't tell your spouse/SO cause it would bother them to much? (Not necesssarily cheating related.)


----------



## Ms. Wicked

No - my husband and I tell each other everything... if there's something he doesn't know, it's because it's so insignificant. I can't imagine being in a marriage with secrets and non-disclosure, LOL.

Who is your favorite cartoon character?


----------



## Big Howlin

*The original Scooby. Oh I love that show...still funny. same question. (oops)*


----------



## slightlymad

Huckleberry hound

Same Question


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Wile E. Coyote
He kept the "ACME CO." in business for years....

Same Question


----------



## trishaanne

Bugs Bunny

Same question


----------



## scareme

Quickdraw McGrawl or Deputy Dog. I liked cowboy dogs.

Which person of the Scooby gang was your favorite?


----------



## Celtic

Scooby of course!

Which would you rather have..a high def flatscreen LCD 50" tv..or 2,000 cash?


----------



## Bone Dancer

$2,000 in cash, to many bills to pay.

What is the earliest thing you can clearly remember?


----------



## Ghostess

Sitting at my Grandma's house drawing stick figures of my mom with my little sister still in her circle-belly. I remember the end table I was sitting at, the small stool I was sitting on in the den, and everything. What I don't remember is whether I went trick or treating or not, because my sister was born on Halloween. I was just over 3 years old. Don't really remember anything else til I was 5 and got an inchworm ride-on toy for Xmas.

Good question: What is the earliest thing you can clearly remember?


----------



## Big Howlin

*Having a diaper changed....ughk creepy*


----------



## slimy

Cheetah, I'll reply for you: "Same question"

Okay, my turn, the earliest thing I can remember is..... what I had for breakfast this morning. Oatmeal. Or was it bacon and eggs? Damn. Not clear on that either. 

What is your favorite bedtime snack?


----------



## Big Howlin

slurpee and doritos.

Whats your favorite halloween related website?


----------



## Lilly

Thats easy www.hauntforum.com

what's your favorite subject in the haunt forum?


----------



## Big Howlin

Props!

Whos your favorite person with a jack-o-lantern face for an avatar in this forum?


----------



## trishaanne

Zombie..no wait...Vlad...no....Slightlymad.....Roadkill.....oh, forget it, I can't think of who it is so I guess I'll just pick you since yours is here LOL.

Have you started building or making (not including for the prop challenge) anything for this years haunt?


----------



## scareme

Making an attempt at paper mache skulls.

Good question, anyone else building yeet?


----------



## morgan8586

Not me.....

Favorite mache recipe?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*I don't have a favorite mache recipe...I haven't tried one yet. When I do I will ask Ken or Johnny. What is your idea of the perfect Halloween?*


----------



## Bone Dancer

A very calm warm evening, no wind. I would like to use my foggers for once.

Again, what is the earliest memory you have?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*The earliest memory of Halloween I have is me dressed up as a ballerina. I think there is a picture somewhere. My family was living on Kwajalein (Marshall Islands). I was in second grade and frustrated.. I wanted to be a witch.*


----------



## slightlymad

My father made me a cardboard house which lasted untill the second set of steps I fell down.

Same Question


----------



## Koumajutsu

My earliest memories are of loading a moving truck and moving from New York to California at the young age of 4 years old. 

Now then, can any of you even remember what you had for breakfast this morning?


----------



## trishaanne

A bagel with cream cheese and a glass of chocolate milk. That one was easy!

How about last night...can you remember what you had for dinner last night?


----------



## Big Howlin

Pasta with mushrooms. And with the left over mushrooms I died them and dried them for a prop. lol

You building any prop at the moment?


----------



## trishaanne

Working on about 10 different things, plus keeping my fingers crossed for a break in the weather so I can work on my prop challenge entry.

How many new props are you planning to add this year?


----------



## Big Howlin

I want to add a Freddy display to my Jason one, as well as a clown and a dead girl with black hair over her face.

What are your Halloween goals this year?


----------



## slimy

To not stress so much.....

Then build about a million things and spend thousands of dollars and ...............

I'll never get there

What are your halloween goals this year?


----------



## Lilly

To make as many tombstones as possible...then work on my 08 set up

how far in advance do you plan


----------



## ScareShack

2 years i quess as stuff never gets done from the year before.

How long do u plan ur next set-up/haunt?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

At least one season ahead... i.e. before Halloween 2006 I was already thinking about 2007...

How many times a week do you eat fast food?


----------



## Ghostess

Maybe once a week...

How many times do you cook a homemade meal during the week?


----------



## gypsichic

zippo

have you ever been fired?


----------



## Ghostess

Nope... The closest thing to fired was when they whole office for the hockey team was dissolved due to new ownership. I elected not to rejoin the new group. 

Good question cuz I'm nosy...lol : Have you ever been fired?


----------



## gypsichic

yep a couple three times actually..........OK is an 'At Will' state - no reason has to be given or a reason isn't even needed

have you ever walked off a job?


----------



## scareme

Been very tempted, But have aways responsible and gave the two weeks notice.

Have you ever had to fire anyone from a job?


----------



## ScareShack

yes, many of time had to let people go...hard to do though.

Have you every been fired?


----------



## slightlymad

Yup they got upset when they found out I was working for a similar company 
Pa also is an at will state

Have you ever been fire?


----------



## BooGirl666

yep sure have... they didnt see me in their future... ha 2 months later they was askin me to do side work.:finger: is what i told them ...

which do you prefer, pepsi or coke?


----------



## slimy

Diet Dr Pepper

How many times a week do you eat out?


----------



## trishaanne

Never...dammit! I'm tired of making homemade meals every night!

What's your favorite fast food restaurant?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I don't really like fast food at all.

But if I HAVE to eat it, I'll go for a Portillos or Mr. Sub/Subway.

If you found a bottle on the beach, rubbed and a geanie came out granting you three wishes, what would they be?


----------



## Big Howlin

*Money money Money....MONEY!
Oh and to live forever young till I say no more.
Same Q.
*


----------



## BobC

#1 Money #2 Health for my family and friends #3 To be successful in whatever I do.

Same Question?


----------



## slimy

1 More time in the day

2 More money in the bank

3 With those two taken care of..... I'll take a margarita. 

Same question.


----------



## scareme

1) health 2) money 3)peace of mind

If you could have dinner with any two people, living or dead, who would it be and why.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

My dad and my grandpa.

They both had so much pleasure in eating out/good food... and I miss them both terribly. 


Same question


----------



## slimy

My mother one last time.

And the crocodile hunter just because......

Same Question.


----------



## Bone Dancer

1) health ( new heart and liver would be nice)
2)money- enough to get all the bills paid and have a little left over
3) good weather for halloween so i could use my foggers for once.


Your three wishes?


----------



## BobC

whoa Bone you went off topic..lol Ill continue.

1. My Grandparents cause they meant the world to me.

2. Halle Berry cause shes so damn hot.


Same Question?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

1. My high school Music Teacher ,Doug Stobie
2. My Grandmother, Yvonne Rinck

same question


----------



## Big Howlin

*Alice Cooper and Vincent Price cause theyre my gods.*

Same Q:


----------



## scareme

Boris Karloff and Bela Lagosi, for some great old stories over a fine meal.

Keep the question going.


----------



## BobC

Looks like were in a rut 
same answers as before for me.


Whats Your Top 3 Favorite Movies?


----------



## slimy

Can you count the Star Wars trilogy as ONE movie, or does it take up all three slots?

If not the other two would probably be Dogma ( for sheer offensiveness) and School of Rock ( for sheer face-meltingness)


----------



## slimy

Sorry, forgot the question: 

Top three fav movies.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

1. The Wizard of Oz
"I'll get you my pretty,and your little dog too."
2. Gone with the Wind
"Frankly, Scarlett,I dont give a damn."
3. Auntie Mame
"Life's a banquet and most poor suckers are starving to death."

Same Question
Top 3 favorite movies


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Only three?

Hmmm that's hard.

1) Monty Python's _Holy Grail_

2) _Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid_

3) Most James Bond movies (I know it doesn't technically count as one, but I love em)


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Oops... I forgot:

Re Careers: Are you happy/fulfilled in your current career (this includes all of the domestic goddesses)? Or would you ideally want a career change?


----------



## BobC

I am very happy at my current job but would love to own my own business and be successful something like the bill gates of Halloween..lol

Same Question?


----------



## Big Howlin

hate my job, but I cant wait to get into an apprenticeship for funeral directing and embalming soon!

Same Q


----------



## trishaanne

I absolutely LOVE my job...which is staying home and taking care of the house and hubby. I have all the free time in the world to work on whatever I choose to work on. I have a small side business that I'd possibly like to expand, but if not, oh well...once it becomes successful and busy it's not fun anymore! For now I'll stick to the craft fairs, bridal shows and word of mouth for business.

If you could be RICH or FAMOUS, which would you choose?


----------



## roadkill

Rich - without question. Seems being "famous" is, at best, short-lived. Fame has too many problems with degrading popularity and being at the whim of others. Not to mention feeling trapped to live up to the expectations of others or trying to live-down what they are saying about you. Who needs that kind of spot-light?

With the money you can get past most mundane issues. Yes, I realise that money cannot buy happiness, but it sure makes one HELL of a down-payment.

Along those same lines...would you prefer to be rich and comfortable or poor but happy?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Rich would be interesting. There are things I would like to do for others. Right now I am in the poor but, well not happy but ok. It gets a little tiresome at times telling yourself no you cant have that. I think I would like to be in the middle, enought to get by on with maybe a little extra and feel ok for the most part. The best of both worlds.

What are you waiting to do when it gets warm enought outside?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

tinker in the yard, prune my roses, tidy up the borders...

then sit around the patio and have some drinks and play games like corn toss...

I love hanging around outside

same question


----------



## Death's Door

I love to rake the yard and do the garden clean up thing.

Sitting outside while it's getting lighter out 

Same Question


----------



## Bone Dancer

Believe it or not, I like mowing the yard. (riding mower ). I just put in a fish pond last year and need to get it inclosed, its above ground. Planting the garden and flowers too. Pruning the trees. Building a fire in the pit and watching it burn, maybe roast a marshmellow.

same question


----------



## Big Howlin

*I like doing crafts in the sun, chilln in the grass at my moms (on the beach) and drinking an ice cold rootbeer float. Mmmm-mm! However, I think this year will be way too hot, might have to stay inside.*

_Do you believe Globalwarming will wipe most of us out in the next 10 years and why?_


----------



## ScareShack

No I dont, theres to many different facts and opinion's on it for me to belive that.

I was got to visit an emablming room and see all the tools and such.
Is it just me....or would u also like to watch a embalmer at work?


----------



## scareme

I don't think so. The little bit a time I did work there doing X-rays, I felt like I was intruding on their privacy when I looked at people I wasn't working on. I know it sounds stupid cause they are dead, but I thought of their families.

Anyone else?


----------



## ScareShack

The families of course...but the procedure.....thats th thing to look at...

same question


----------



## roadkill

I have attended an Autopsy and also been present during enbalming.

I found it fascinating. I was so intrigued at the whole process of enbalming and all the efforts to make a corpse look "lifelike" just to ease the pain for the family. I do not want my family tortured in the same way. I mean - why give me a healthy tan and rosy cheeks? I'm DEAD.

Same question...it's a good one.


----------



## Big Howlin

I'm working my way into an embalming apprenticeship out here and cant wait to begin. Ive done misc work at a major funeral home here with a director. Its great stuff. Not depressing like most think.

Ever seen a strangers dead body? If so your reaction?


----------



## BooGirl666

Yes... I thought it was just a really bad accident... about an hour later noticed the white sheets over the drivers door.... when they pulled him out they had to break his arm to get it in the body bag.... Watched all while eating white castle cheeseburgers lol

Same Question...


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

When I was a kid, my family and I were at the scene of an accident where a car drove through a chain link fence and hit a tree. I don't know for sure if the person died or not but I assume they did, as he had one of the poles fron the chainlink fence through his abdomen. It was very disturbing! I think I'd like a new question.

Every been arrested?


----------



## Ghostess

Not yet 

Same question: Ever been arrested?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Me neither.

Same question: Ever been arrested?


----------



## Big Howlin

arrested by police no. Caught shoplifting as a young kid yes. I was so frightened lol. They took my photo and everything! 

same Q


----------



## slightlymad

Only a few times. 

Same question


----------



## Ms. Wicked

As an adult? No.

But when I was 16, me and two of my girlfriends got arrested for breeching the peace at a McDonald's drive through... I guess they took offense to us honking the horn after we waited a long time for somebody to take our order... and the music was cranked up pretty high.

Do you make your bed every morning?


----------



## Death's Door

Yep - I don't like to get into an unmade bed. There's something refreshing about getting into a "made" bed. 

Same Question: do you make your bed every morning?


----------



## slimy

Never! Guess that's a 'guy' thing. Drives my wife nuts.

Ever been arrested?


----------



## morgan8586

nope...Im a good boy.

Ever find money and just keep it?


----------



## Big Howlin

*Yeah the wind blew a 5 dollar bill into my path in the middle of nowhere one day. It was weird. So I bought candy. Yum.*

Ever crap your pants?


----------



## ScareShack

sure, when i was a baby I quess, but no not latly...lol.

I heard of this...hasnt happened to me yet though...

ever been so drunk u pissed ur self?


----------



## TearyThunder

Nope

Ever had a nightmare from watching a horror film as an adult?


----------



## ScareShack

no not froma film, but i do on occasion have intense dreams a lot.

what was ur last weird or scary dream??


----------



## morgan8586

last month...night of the living dead visted me at work.

Ever been hit on by a co-worker?


----------



## Fangs

yes----when i was cuter/younger LOL :>

Did you like being hit on by a co-worker?


----------



## morgan8586

Sure....It hasnt happened in a long time, but sure!

Whats for dinner tonight?


----------



## Fangs

Bloody~rare~steak and buttered rice :devil:

Are you joining me for dinner now? :> LOL


----------



## Bone Dancer

sounds good, pumpkin pie for desert?



ever run out of gasoline ?


----------



## Fangs

no to the pumpkin pie, lol sorry

and yes to running out of gasoline-----when I was younger. :googly:

Have you ever stolen something and then taken it back to the store you got it from?


----------



## trishaanne

I haven't ever stolen anything...I'm such a fricken girl scout! BUT, when my daughter was about 5 she took something from the store and I made her go back inside and give it to the manager and tell what she did! I know...mean mommy!

Did you ever use a fake ID?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sure did.

Good Question: Did you ever use a fake ID?


----------



## Ghostess

Nope... I'm a good girl.

But I like that question: Did you ever use a fake ID?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Yes I did!!!!!!

One of my older brother's friends "found" one and gave it to me when I was 16. The name was Irma Gonzales - and she was 5'2... I looked nothing like her, yet it still worked. Things were different way back then, in the early 80's! LMAO

Have you ever run a marathon?


----------



## Ghostess

It's my goal to run a marathon when I hit my 40th birthday... that gives me almost 4 years to train..lol

Same question: Ever run a marathon?


----------



## trishaanne

I get winded walking up the steps, so no marathon here. I'm working on getting into shape...at the rate it's going I should be there before I'm DEAD! Maybe then I'll try it.


Have you ever run a marathon?


----------



## slightlymad

Yes
when I was in the air national guard a group of us sick individuals used to regularly run marathons.
To look at me now you would never guess.

Same Question?


----------



## Big Howlin

Never. Im not sure if I could do it tell you the truth lol

Ever play chicken with a train?


----------



## Bone Dancer

yes, I lost


Ever been in a car wreck?


----------



## Fangs

Yes, with a mustang as a matter of fact LOL

Ever done anything you shouldn't have when you thought no-one was looking?


----------



## slightlymad

More often than I care to think about.

Same question


----------



## Ghostess

Yep... in our sammich shop. Nope, not gonna tell what. 

Same question.


----------



## Big Howlin

Lemme guess? you peed in the isle?

As for me, I was super drunk and was wrongfully fired from my old job as a teen and I wobbled from the bar to the store and peed in the video return slot. Ahhh drunken times...

Same Q.


----------



## Beepem

god you guys get a new question!

im more careful than to think someone is not looking. I'll do it if I KNOW theyre not.

cheddar or american?


----------



## Ghostess

Cheddar

Same question


----------



## Big Howlin

*cheddar.*

Cheddar or Swiss?


----------



## Ghostess

Swiss.

Swiss or Provolone?


----------



## ScareShack

depends on what....provolone, by choice.

sauce for dinner...homemade or jared?


----------



## slightlymad

Homemade the jar doesnt get it

Who cooks more you or your partner?


----------



## ScareShack

me

same question


----------



## scareme

My hubby is a great cook, some why not let him knock himself out? Besides he gets home 2 hrs before I do.

Same question-


----------



## Spooklights

Me. Hubby would burn the house down. 

What's your favorite meal to fix?


----------



## Big Howlin

Plain ol' Chicken with gravy, mashed taters, corn and broccoli and cheese.

Gravy or Nothing?


----------



## Ghostess

Nothing.

Hmm... chicken... white meat or dark meat?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

White, if I have to eat chicken 

White or yellow popcorn?


----------



## Big Howlin

*in between.*

Death by drowning in a kiddypool or choking on popcorn in a theater?


----------



## trishaanne

Popcorn....I used to be a lifeguard, so that would be really embarrassing to die in a kiddie pool.

Italian food or Chinese?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If the choice is Italian food or a Chinaman, well, I'll go for the Italian food! lol

White or yellow popcorn?


----------



## slimy

I didn't know they made anything other than white popcorn. FE, are you SURE that your eating popcorn?!?!?!?!?!??

Natural gas or electric heat?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Propane.

Yeap, I'm sure. White popcorn is a little smaller and not as yellow.

Coffee or tea?


----------



## Ghostess

Coffee in the morning, sweet iced tea later on.

Same question


----------



## skullboy

415 coffee of coarse!

Beer or wine?


----------



## ScareShack

beer

same question


----------



## hauntedcampers

beer

same question


----------



## Bone Dancer

either depending on the situation


Beer, bottle or can


----------



## skullboy

Well,mug,I keep a keg downstairs.

Ever eat squirrel?


----------



## Bone Dancer

yes, simular to wild rabbit and not like chicken. 


Do you still listen to records? ( an old method of storing sound on a flat, cicrular vinyle disc)


----------



## skullboy

Yes I have a stack of them(I am old too)


Ever take someones cell phone at wal-mart and chuck it down the isle?


----------



## Ghostess

No, but I have made prank phone calls using other unsuspecting people's phones they left carelessly laying around... and have taken strange pictures with phones left unguarded.

Have you ever done stuff with someone else's phone without them knowing?


----------



## Spooklights

Yes. On April Fools day, of course. We take the mouthpiece cover off the bosses phone, and put cardboard in there. He can hear what the caller is saying, but they can't hear him. Also, we tape down the receiver buttons so even when he picks up the phone, it keeps ringing. 
He's getting wise to us though; He wants this April 1st off!

What's the best April Fools prank you ever pulled on anyone?


----------



## slightlymad

Last year I had a guy spend 4 hours searching a 14 story building for a sink that didnt exist.

Same Question


----------



## Wyatt Furr

When I worked in an office, one by one the entire staff called in sick.(We were all in the lobby of the bldg) The boss was totally freaked out, he was ready to close up shop and go home.

Same question


----------



## turtle2778

I put blue Koolaid in the shower head. My brother was always the first one to take a shower, unfortunately for some reason my sister got in there that morning. She screamed and im like OOOOH im soo dead. My mother is freaking out. My brother is laughing, i think he knew i did something. I was grounded for 2 weeks. It took about 6 days to get all the blue off of her. It was funny as hell, especially now.


----------



## slightlymad

turtle2778 said:


> I put blue Koolaid in the shower head. My brother was always the first one to take a shower, unfortunately for some reason my sister got in there that morning. She screamed and im like OOOOH im soo dead. My mother is freaking out. My brother is laughing, i think he knew i did something. I was grounded for 2 weeks. It took about 6 days to get all the blue off of her. It was funny as hell, especially now.


That is so cool I gotta do that to my kids.


----------



## turtle2778

LOL, it was funny, but it does take a lot to get off the scalp especially. Just do it in the summer, that way they wont know what hit them.


----------



## scareme

Last year I took a syringe and filled four dozen donut holes with mustard. You should have seen the look on peoples faces when they bit into them. I even got the Docs. And by the end of the day I only got hit by one donut hole.


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

scareme said:


> Last year I took a syringe and filled four dozen donut holes with mustard.


 I might have to try that and take them to school..LOL


----------



## scareme

I used a big syringe, like the kind some people use as a turkey baster, it will go alot faster, then just put a crumb over the hole.


----------



## Ghostess

New question:

Can you lick your elbow?


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

LOL, No I can't....

same question..


----------



## slimy

Why would I want to? I know where that elbow has been.

Can you raise only one eyebrow?


----------



## slightlymad

Yes I can arise one eyebrow.

Samr question.


----------



## Spooklights

Yes I can. 

What is your dream prop for this Halloween?


----------



## slightlymad

Fcg

Same Question


----------



## ScareShack

stalk about costume and some other.

same question


----------



## scareme

Crypt for my FCG. It depends on my husbands help.

Same question.


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

Witch stirring her cauldron.

same question: What is your dream prop for this Halloween?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Get my fog breathing dragon done.



same question: What is your dream prop for this Halloween?


----------



## slimy

A large tent to go over my entire property to BLOCK OUT THE SUN - that will totally still be awake (thanks to daylight savings time) this halloween. 

Are you pissed about the extra sunlight on Halloween this year?


----------



## morgan8586

havent given it much thought.....nah....not yet anyways

Favorite Nightmare on Elm Street movie?


----------



## ScareShack

The first one.

Do some of your friends think your odd for your obsession for Haunt/Halloween on a yearly basis?


----------



## slightlymad

No they just think I am odd.


Same Question


----------



## scareme

Friends think it's cool. Co-workers and some neighbors think it odd and even evil.

Same question


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Most people who know me reasonable well don't think it's odd - just part of me... I suspect there are other things about me that they find far more pecurliar. LOL

Same question


----------



## Death's Door

Everyone that I know (hubby, friends, co-workers, etc.) know my love for Halloween. They have accepted it but you guys are the only ones that I converse with everyday about it....and, of course, you probably still think I'm peculiar anyway.

Same question.


----------



## Spooklights

My family and friends are used to me and my Halloween addiction. It's my pet snakes that they can't deal with. 

Have you ever had a pet that the rest of your family didn't like/was afraid of?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

I had a rat. He chewed everything he got his hands on.It really creeped out grandma.He would run around my desk and eat erasers.
His name was Chipper.

Same question


----------



## TearyThunder

My dad was afraid of my iguana. He has never been a snake/lizard person.

Same question


----------



## turtle2778

Nope, but my father has a dog im scared of. Its a rotwieler that smiles
Its creepy as hell.


----------



## ScareShack

no not really.

When u sleep...do u sometimes pretend ur lying in a casket?


----------



## scareme

No, never. Do you, or anyone else out there?


----------



## Spooklights

No, but I guess maybe a dedicated haunted house actor would.

Anybody have big plans for this weekend?


----------



## Beepem

no

having a good day?


----------



## slimy

no

I've had a headache that lasted a week. Should I see a doctor?


----------



## ScareShack

Yes, maybe u need glasses.

Does ur washer and dryer eat socks as well? u put 2 in 1 comes out..


----------



## scareme

Yes, but also have a cat who takes socks out of the laundry basket and hides it. Embarssing to find in front of company. They are probably thinking "Why do they keep a sock under the TV?".

Anyone else have a pet who takes things?


----------



## Beepem

my dog goes into the bathroom and spreads tissues from the garbage all over the house

are you entering in the $20 challenge?


----------



## TearyThunder

Already entered 

How many pets do you have?


----------



## Spooklights

10 ; Dog, cat, canary, ferret, chinchilla,uromastyx (lizard), snake, and 3 fish. 

What pet would you choose if you could have anything you wanted?


----------



## Beepem

a hooker. wait no. thats not a pet. id take cat i suppose. i dont like my dog.

whats your favorite band? (i dont even want to know if you listen to avril lavigne)


----------



## Bone Dancer

Beatles circa 1970 for you younger viewers


----------



## slimy

Since BD forgot to ask a question, I'll pretend he typed the words "Same Question" and move on.....

My favorite band is probably Pearl Jam. 

Do you listen to the radio or just play cds?


----------



## ScareShack

Mix and match all the time for me.

So u find ur couch more comfartable to sleep on then ur bed?


----------



## scareme

No, I've got a very comffy bed. But when I was pregnant the couch was more comfortable.

Salted or roasted peanuts in the shell?


----------



## slightlymad

Salted

Do you open your mail daily or let it pile up?


----------



## slimy

Pile it up. Why do today, what you can put off until tomorrow?

How much TV do you watch in a day?


----------



## trishaanne

Maybe an hour...there's nothing on really worth watching.

How many fellow haunters have you met in person?


----------



## scareme

Just one, but I'm still working on it.

Same question


----------



## slightlymad

about 10 Still coming out of my coffin


Same Question?


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

no one knows me..hehehe

Who's ur momma?


----------



## slightlymad

Mother is my momma

Whos your daddy?


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

You are depending on the definition!!

Best haunt place you would like to visit is?


----------



## slimy

Krough's garage.

Morning person, or night owl?


----------



## scareme

Morning, I get alot done then.

Same question


----------



## slightlymad

Night person

Same Question?


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

Both, I can get up in the morning easily, and can't fall asleep till after midnight.

Desktop or laptop?


----------



## slightlymad

Both

Got Ink?


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

Yes- black ink.

do you write in print or cursive?


----------



## scareme

Print, I've been to so many Dr's appt lately and everything says "Please Print"

Pizza-thin crust or thick?


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

Thin

Favorite topping?


----------



## Spooklights

pineapple and ham (weird, but good).

Favorite Italian food?


----------



## BobC

Pizza.

Your Favorite top 3 movie stars?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Harrison Ford
Emma Thompson
Jack Nicholson

Same question.


----------



## Death's Door

Clint Eastwood
Jack Nicholson
Shirley MacLaine

Same Question


----------



## Lilly

Jimmy Stewart
Vincent Price
Johnny Depp

same question..Your Favorite top 3 movie stars?


----------



## BobC

Christopher Walken
Morgan Freeman
Michael Keaton

Same Question?


----------



## slimy

Jenna Jameson
Jesse Jane
Nina Hartley

New question....

How long did the New Year's resloution last?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hasn't really started yet! lol

How long did the New Year's resolution last?


and interesting stars there Slimy!!LOL


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

Didn't make one this year

same question


----------



## scareme

Didn't make one this year either.

Did anyone make one this year?


----------



## slightlymad

I resolve tp build more props.

Same question.


----------



## slimy

I did. To get back in shape. Lasted all of a week. Worst week of my life.

Going to build a big prop this year?


----------



## turtle2778

Yes i am, i have one done already...well its not a prop but its a work bench so i can make props. YEA!!! I kept all my fingers!!! This was my first time working with power tools. I had to go and buy them, i figured if i couldnt make a bench then i had no business trying to make the pillars and fence i want for my cemetary. That is my big prop this year. If i get those accomplished ill probably pee on myself with excitement. Okay same question?? Are you going to build a big prop this year??


----------



## slightlymad

Congrates on the bench and keeping all you fingers. Man I wanna say it but I just cant.......


----------



## turtle2778

Go ahead Slightly, bust on me its okay.


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

Yes, building props, problem is finishing all the ones we started before this Halloween!!! We might by next one, though.

Same question


----------



## slightlymad

Yes big columns


----------



## slimy

I've got lots of ideas this year, don't know how much time I'll have to finish this.

The big thing is : I want to do an animated skeleton rock band. I'm wanting something I can put under the carport that would be fun and not too scary for the little kids ( I had several not make it through the walk through last year) That's the biggie. Also want to add pneumatics to the walk through. 

Do you obsess over small details in your props?


----------



## Spooklights

Sure....it's the small details that make the difference!

What part of prop building do you like better...just starting a new project, or putting on the finishing touches?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

The best part of building a prop for me is starting it. The anticipation is better than the slight let down once I realize that I am not as good of an artist as my imagination believes I am.

If money were no object whatsoever and you never had a worry about it again... what would you do with the rest of your life?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Travel, Japan, with my own personal guide and translater. England maybe. A new house with a large basement for a work shop. A big green house with a pond. The usual creature comforts. And to be able to go to some of the conventions and the NJ make and take, I hear the food is good.

Same Question-----


----------



## slightlymad

My standard response; pump gas and scratch cars.

The truth build a six car garage and finish the 15 million projects I have in mind.


Same Question


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

Travel, lots of it. Show my kids the world (literally). Have a place with about a hundred acres for horses. Boat for me and my fiance - LOVE THE WATER!! House for my mother so she can get out of our basement. Security for the future for my kids.


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

Same question??


----------



## BooGirl666

Build my dream house..... haunted house that is  

Same question--


----------



## turtle2778

HMMMM tough one. Besides getting all of my material possessions? I guess i would say i would make sure my kids futures were set. Not so they can ride it easy, but so they can get what they need when they need it. I never had anything of value i didnt have to work to get so im not going to 'give" them too much until i die. Id build a new firestation and buy new trucks and equipment for the local Volunteer Fire Dept, my dad is the chief. Maybe buy the Cubs and hire some REAL players before they are old and useless. That way i wouldnt have to burn out the young ones before their time. Hell i dont know. Money will always be an issue so its hard to dream THAT big. 

Same Question


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

I agree with turtle2778, there is too much to think about with that question.

Favorite Movie?


----------



## GothicCandle

favorite american film: The Tenth Kingdom

favorite non american film: Life is beatiful

Do you read comic books?


----------



## slightlymad

Used to lady death evil ernie shi and liberty meadows

Do you follow any online comics?


----------



## turtle2778

Nope, i didnt know they had online comics. I am looking for a graphic novel or something of that nature to tell the story of Wolverine to my 13 year old...know of any?


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

Go to a comic store, or Amazon.com. There is a book called Wolverine:Origin. It is an OK story that depics how Logan (Wolverine) came about - as told by the writers. If he is not able to understand that, take him to a comic book store and get a novel there that tells, in short comic story, the story of Wolverine. I am a comic book collector, and will try to find more out for you, but there is a start.


----------



## turtle2778

thats cool thanks, where did you find the info? I used to read the comic and was trying to explain some of the wolverine plot to him, but it was years ago.


----------



## turtle2778

what about Free Online Roleplay Games?


----------



## slimy

No, I've never played online Roleplay games.


How many people help set up/run your haunt?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Set it up myself, and had as many as 10 to help run it.

Good Question: How many people help set up/run your haunt?


----------



## maureenpr

My husband and I set up the haunt, I make all props, and have my kids help run it.

What's your favorite horror/suspense movie?


----------



## Ghostess

Right now, *The Ring* but it changes as my moods do... lol

Same question


----------



## turtle2778

Halloween one always gets me or NME 1 course im from iowa and children of the corn scared the crap of me.


----------



## mnstrmum

the Evil Dead....its simple, low budget...but very effective! The scene where the possessed girl stabs the other girl in the ankle with the pencil still makes me cringe.

Same question


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

turtle2778 said:


> thats cool thanks, where did you find the info? I used to read the comic and was trying to explain some of the wolverine plot to him, but it was years ago.


Check Amazon.com for the Wolverine:Origin novel. Also, go to your local comic store and talk to workers. They can help pick out old, but inexpensive, comics from years ago about Wolverine. Also, if he is into it, take him to a convention. There are good ones in Maryland and Philadelphia (where I live around). ComicCon Conventions go all over, and Wizard.


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

Favorite horror/suspense would have to be Nightmare on Elm Street, hands down. Didn't scare me, but was very well done. Also, AVP was very good.

Horror/Suspense movie that scarred the crap out of you?


----------



## slimy

An Inconvienat Truth.


Do you fight with your spouse over storage of halloween related stuff?


----------



## BobC

Somewhat.....sometimes. But for the most part she knows how much Halloween means to me and is 100% supportive especially in my owning a haunted attraction in the near future (knock on wood)

Best haunted house you have ever been to and favorite scene from it?


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

Brigatine Castle in New Jersey when it was opened. Scene - all of it!

same question


----------



## turtle2778

A jaycee's in my hometown. They had a skeleton playing the organ and while watching it you had to walk buy it and stuff would bump or grab at your legs. Too bad they dont do a jaycees anymore cuz some stupid kid broke their leg and sued. It was the kids fault btw, he thought he would be funny and go down the slide backwards, tumbled over and hit his leg on the side fo something. Oh well, i live in KY now i can go to the Waverly Hills Sanatorium...with REAL ghosts..... Same ?


----------



## slightlymad

Last year at a pro haunt there was a large demon/dog that jumped and made noise what I liked was that it did not go off with every passerby it apeared to be static then say every 5th person who passed would set it off.


----------



## mnstrmum

Spookyworld 2003 - Foxboro, MA- The Haunt with all of the vampires in it. There was this female vampire ( on a lift) her dress was red velvet and about 20 ft long( it covered the entire lift) She floated up and down about 15 ft in a cloud of fog. She had red contacts and custom fangs, white skin and black hair. I remember getting up close to her to see how the lift worked and check out her make-up...this girl was good...snarling,hissing, bearing her fangs and staring with those red eyes....it freaked me out. Even though my husband and I were complimenting her on a great costume, she never came out of character. She was the best vampire I had seen. I am so jealous!

Same question


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

Favorite year/make/model vehicle?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The most entertaining Haunt was in Niles Mi.
Funniest hayride I've ever been on.
As we passed the Old Out House, paused for a moment, started moving again, the toilet began to spray water onto the wagon. It was hilarious! There was nothing you could do but try to duct, move the the side...nothing! More screams came from that than any of the other effects.

Same question - Best haunted house you have ever been to and favorite scene from it?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Bump


Frighteners Entertainment said:


> The most entertaining Haunt was in Niles Mi.
> Funniest hayride I've ever been on.
> As we passed the Old Out House, paused for a moment, started moving again, the toilet began to spray water onto the wagon. It was hilarious! There was nothing you could do but try to duct, move the the side...nothing! More screams came from that than any of the other effects.
> 
> Same question - Best haunted house you have ever been to and favorite scene from it?


----------



## turtle2778

Crap are we still on this one??? Okay i did like the Terror In the Woods i went to this last year. The scene i liked the best was walking through the hallway...they had drop down panels and i was looking at one and behind me the onter one dropped and the person touched me. I almost died, my friend laughed so hard i thought he was gunna pee himself. 

Okay have you ever gotten so mad at working on a prop that you threw it? This happened to me the other day and i was just wondering if others had too.


----------



## TwistedDementia

NO WAY! Yeah right I think we've all chucked a prop or two, we're only human... or are we?

Have you ever creeped yourself out while making a prop?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

No, I have not ever creeped myself out while making a prop. I am just getting into making props and even then don't go too creepy.

How much money would you have to win in the lottery before you would quit your job and never work again?


----------



## Spooklights

I'm one of those folks who would 'quit for 2 cents'. Anything else I won would be a bonus. However, I need the money to support my Halloween habit, so I guess I'll keep working.

If you could make a living doing something Halloween related, would you base your business on props, electronics, or something else?


----------



## TwistedDementia

I'd like to do dvd video production's of people's reaction's when they get scared. Is there a better job? I'm actually goint to put at least 4 cameras in this years haunt so maybe I'm headed in the right direction... Naaa.

What kind of weather would you rather do a haunt in if you had to pick between snow or extreme heat?


----------



## slightlymad

Snow

What is the easiest prop for you to build?


----------



## scareme

Why snow? With snow there would be fewer tots. With hot weather there would be more kids out and I like high numbers with my tots.

My easiest prop would probably be tombstones, and that's also why my husband has taken that over.

What's been your hardest prop to build?


----------



## TwistedDementia

My fully animated skull. Getting the right movement for the neck joint has taken a lot of research and development but hopefully I finish it this year.

What's the most frightening thing you ever encountered in real life?


----------



## slimy

My wife, the first thing in the morning.

What prop are you most proud of?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Only one? I would pick all of the props I have built, though there aren't that many of them... tombstones, spell jars and an arm/hand of coat hangers and masking tape. Oh, wait, there is my Halloweentown... my huge Lemax village.

What would you do if they outlawed Halloween?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I would be out of business 

Good question: What would you do if they outlawed Halloween?


----------



## Spooklights

I'd become the most wanted person in the country. My face would be plastered on the post office walls as the woman who still dares to celebrate Halloween openly, defying the law. I would then start a secret underground organization to save Halloween, and become a national hero. After which I would run for President and win, due to my popularity with the haunting, crafts, and decorating communities. My platform would consist of only three words; "Trick or Treat!", and America would become the most popular country in the world, due to the new diplomatic program of international candy exchange. 
Oh well.....back to the real world....

Would you still celebrate Halloween if it was illegal?


----------



## slimy

That's easy. I do a lot of illegal stuff already. Uh.... I mean NO I don't. Stay in school boys and girls. Go to bed early and avoid the wrong crowd. Don't get involved with drugs, alcohol or loose women. Things that are legal are good. Things that are illegal are bad. 

Have you ever been embarrassed by your ( admittedly strange) Halloween fascination?


----------



## TwistedDementia

Yeah, I got a little excited talking about a prop to my brother rambling on only to realize that he didn't have a clue was I was talking about, and that was that.

Have you ever said the wrong thing the the wrong person at the wrong time?


----------



## Death's Door

At least once a day. I'm working on it though.

Same question


----------



## scareme

Too many times.

Best price you paid for a prop and what was it?


----------



## morgan8586

$1.80 for this great 1980's plastic skull. Tons of detail

Ever have a prop destroyed or stolen from your display?


----------



## scareme

I had cloth ghosts hanging in the trees and some little rat about twelve set one on fire after I had given them candy. Right in front of me and my six year old who was afraid they would come back and set the house on fire. She hardly would sleep for a week. Rat Bas----s!

Same question


----------



## slimy

I do a fairly large display, and have been very fortunate. I only lost the top half of a blucky that was part of a display at the end of the street. It was pvc'ed together ( ala ghostess) and it looks like someone ran from the car, grabbed the blucky, and headed back for the car. Pieces were strewn everywhere. They did get away with the torso, arms and head. 

Who's next? Anything destroyed or stolen?


----------



## Bone Dancer

No, I am a little out of town and I do a private party not a haunt open to the public. But still my props are up for days, weeks, with no problem. I took my tombstones out of the yard this spring. They looked so peaceful out there in the snow, I should have taken a photo.

Do the sales people at the local ( what ever ) store, know you as the Halloween person?


----------



## ScareShack

yes, at a few stores.

same question.


----------



## slimy

When I go in to the local Party City, they call me the "Halloween guy". No matter what time of year it is. 

Same Question.


----------



## Witterally

No.


If you could have 1 movie star in your home for lunch, who would you want that person to be?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Basil Rathbone


So, as the "Halloween Guy", do they give you price break when you buy large amounts or more then normal of an item?


----------



## slimy

They even call me when something gets marked down. ( I leave my number for just this type of thing)

Got any good deals from people that saw your display?


----------



## BooGirl666

I got a fog machine from one of my victims a week before halloween. He came up to our house and said wow are you building a haunted house... (NOOO I just love black plastic all over my house)... Then he handed us a fog machine and said well I can't wait til Halloween, I don't use this anymore maybe you guys can... 

Same question.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Wow, nothing that good. Most of the time it's stuff on the way to Curby's when I get the "do you need it" call. I got two of my friends looking for those reindeer.


Same Question----


----------



## Ghostess

I've gotten all kinds of stuff from people that have seen it and that know me, from foggers, mannequin parts and other cool stuff to lumber and PVC.

Same question


----------



## slightlymad

No just unwanted attention 

Same Question


----------



## scareme

Lucky you. I've had family or friends give Halloween things they think I'd like but mostly cutesy things, no good gore.

For major present giving I get normal gifts even though I ask for props. How do I convince people that's what I really want instead of what they think I need?


----------



## Ghostess

Start giving them what you think they need, such as skulls, tombstones, rats... maybe they will give them back to you. If they ask why you gave them those things, tell them that they give you crap you don't want, so why shouldn't you give them stuff they don't want. Make a wish list, and make sure someone in your close friends or family is giving suggestions to the people that normally give you gifts. If necessary, provide web links with pictures and ordering info. 

If your birthday was tomorrow, what one Halloween-related item would be at the TOP of your list?


----------



## slightlymad

Animatronic Bucky.

One item at the top of your wish list for halloween regardless of cost.


----------



## TwistedDementia

Hellavator, would love to see peoples faces when the elevator drops!

Same question.


----------



## scareme

Still want the crypt for my FCG, but with no cost limits, it would be a really kick-ass crypt.

Same question


----------



## Ravenscroft

A house specifically built for Haunting. 

Same Question


----------



## slimy

I've said it before, and I'll say it again: if cost was no object I would want the house they used for the Munsters. That would be cool.

Now, different question: ( In my best Arnold ) Who is your daddy and what does he do?


----------



## slightlymad

Jeff is my daddy and he spanks me hard
Same Question (sorry I have been interveiwing and networking all week Im questioned ou)


----------



## scareme

Rick is my daddy and he gives me a pain in the ass.

What is the longest you've spent working on a prop?


----------



## TwistedDementia

2 years or so and running, friggin skull!

That's a good question scareme lets ask it again.


----------



## slightlymad

5 years props are never completly finished.

Same question


----------



## Ghostess

I stop working on things and go through prop-working phases, so some things might take a couple of years depending on my crazy Gemini mood swings. It took me 17 days, start to finish to create Goliath, and that was working on him EVERY day, almost all day long.

Same question.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I would have to say 2 weeks, most of the props are built as the walls go up.
Meaning "built in place".

Good question: What is the longest you've spent working on a prop?


----------



## 1031fan

longest so far has been about 4 months on my bed thrasher animatronic - was definitely four months of pure fun and learning

same question!


----------



## Ravenscroft

6 months previously, currently I started a project that will be 5 years in the making.

same question!


----------



## slimy

Do you ever STOP building on a prop? I mean, I keep tweaking it each year. So... does that count? If it does, I have worked on my props for years now.

New question: How did you find this forum?


----------



## Spookkid

Google search.

What is the latest you have ever gone to bed?


----------



## slimy

Okay, I'll bite:

I stayed up for 39 hours once. No Drugs. Is that late?

Do you wish you were at Ironstock right now?


----------



## Beepem

YES!

have you ever done drugs?


----------



## Hellrazor

Heck yes.... but not that I am condoning it.... LOL... Same question


----------



## scareme

Yes, once, and it ruined my life. LMAO 

Good question, let's ask it again.


----------



## slimy

Alcohol is a drug. Nicotine is a drug. Hell, even caffeine is a drug. EVERYBODY does drugs. And then there is the rest of us...........

Let's get to a safer topic: ever broken a bone? ( Yours OR somebody else's)


----------



## Samhain

Yes and Yes

Which celebrity would you happily punch?


----------



## slimy

I like to be an individual, and go against the grain, but in this case, I cannot. Popular opinion, as well as myself, insist that Paris Hilton get the five knuckle shuffle. I hate to kick that dead horse, but damn, I just can't help it.

What about you? Same question.


----------



## scareme

I'm not naming names but there are certin leaders of certin countries that need to have some sense knocked into them.

Can't think of a new question so lets ask this one again.


----------



## skeletonowl

I say Oprah. I depise her! And all those people from the View. And the top 10 on my hitlist is Lil Mama and that annoying lipgloss song.

Have you ever gotten stuck on a rollercoaster?


----------



## Ghostess

Nope. (I hate that lip gloss song too)

Have you ever been thrown off a horse?


----------



## slimy

Thrown off, dragged , and kicked.


Ever needed surgery?


----------



## turtle2778

Yup..had tonsils removed when i was a kid. 

Ever follow someone who cut you off to yell at them or make obscene gestures?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Nope
I had a friend who did and when they both stopped they other guy was 6 foot tall and burly.
Never a good sign.
Ever meet someone you have already met before and not remember them?


----------



## slimy

This happens to me on a daily basis. I forget a lot of things. Then again people tell me I drink too much. 

This happens to me on a daily basis. I forget a lot of things. Then again people tell me I drink too much. 

This happens to me on a daily basis. I forget a lot of things. Then again people tell me I drink too much. 

This happens to me on a daily basis. I forget a lot of things. Then again people tell me I drink too much. 

This happens to me on a daily basis. I forget a lot of things. Then again people tell me I drink too much. 

What were we talking about?


----------



## scareme

This guy introduced me to his wife who said "We used to work together." Even when she told me where and when I couldn't place her. And there were only eight girls working there. I felt soooo bad.

Same question.


----------



## turtle2778

A guy walked up to me in a bar i worked at and said we went to highschool together. I could place him if my life depended on it. Sad thing was he sat behind me in like 5 classes. God i suck. OOOH well. 

Ever cry so hard you threw up?


----------



## slimy

I've thrown up so hard, I've cried. But not the other way around.


----------



## turtle2778

LOL slimy. Ever gotten so mad you hurt yourself...(punched the wall, hit your hand or whatever) and then thought man that was stupid?


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

Yep. Ever think that after you hurt yourself, what you were mad about was just as stupid as what you did?


----------



## Adam I

Usally

Do you stay up late to finish something just before you open your haunt?


----------



## Beepem

I dont. I finish in the morning.


Can you solve a Rubik's Cube?


----------



## Nightwing

No, don't have the patience.

Have you ever been scared by props you've made?


----------



## slimy

Once, when I left a zombie in the hallway. I was half asleep and saw it's image in front of me, I actually threw a punch and yelled obscenities at it. Wife came running in and we had quite the laugh. I then had to repair said zombie, but I'll never forget that night. Very funny.

Ever been jealous going past somebody else's haunt?


----------



## Beepem

My neighbor's. They spend upwards of 5 thousand dollars a year on it.

How many hours a day do you spend on haunt forum?


----------



## slimy

Too damn many.

Same question.


----------



## ScareShack

Not enough.

same question. how many hours u spend here?


----------



## widowsbluff

Sometimes too much other times not enough.


Is it blistering hot where you are?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

I live out side of Las Vegas,
do I really need to answer that?

Do you have all these great ideas and not the time or money to complete ANY of them?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

All the damn time!!

good question:
Do you have all these great ideas and not the time or money to complete ANY of them?


----------



## HalloweenZombie

I have the money, but not the time. If I want the time I can quit my job, but then I won't have the money.

Would you kill someone for $1,000,000?


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

Depends on who

same question


----------



## slimy

I'd kill somebody for five bucks. 

If you backed into a parked car, got out and saw there was no damage to the car, would you leave a note, or just drive away?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I would leave a note with your name on it, then drive like hell!!

If you backed into a parked car, got out and saw there was no damage to the car, would you leave a note, or just drive away?


----------



## Adam I

Drive of course.

If you backed into a parked car, got out and saw there was no damage to the car, would you leave a note, or just drive away?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Leave a note..
I tried once to drive away ,but was caught red-handed because,it was in my own driveway and my other half was across the street at the nieghbors and saw the whole thing.
At least the nieghbors thought it was funny.

Same Question


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

Drive away, no damage, who cares.

Did you smoke in your school?


----------



## slimy

Nope, even though I've worked in bars my whole life, I've smoked ONE cigarette EVER. Yay me!


If you went to take out ten dollars out of the ATM and it gave you a hundred dollars ( and you checked the balance to make sure it only took out ten dollars) what would you do? Tell the bank they made a mistake, or take the money and run?


----------



## Lagrousome

I'd take the money and think about it for a while....then return the dam $90 cause for some insane reason.....I would feel bad like it was some stupid test from above......****in the voice of the dinosaur from toy story*** I just can't take the guilt..........

Same question for the next...........


----------



## Adam I

Well my kids would most likely be with me so; I would tell the bank and then probably kick myself for doing it because how I was treated at the bank.

Your at a casino and the slot machine your at starts paying out every time you play what do you do?


----------



## Big Howlin

I get up and say to myself "Who needs money. Its love thats important. Love and family." and I get up and leave. I also leave the first winnings with the machine for some undeserving jerk to take. 

If you found a suitcase with 2 million bucks in it would you take it home and wait for a couple years, or turn it in or spend it right away?


----------



## slimy

Two million in a briefcase isn't the kind of money that is lost by the average law abiding citizen. Somebody will be looking for that money, and it will be someone WAY scarier than the cops. You gotta wait for the heat to die down, THEN go around the world on your chartered plane. 


Same question.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Slimy, is this from experiance?

Have you ever T-P eed someone house?


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Not T-P eed, but I did nail someone's house with balloons filled with bright blue paint one halloween when I was a teenager. If I was my own kid, I would have kicked my ass for doing something like that. 

If an old lady approached your haunt, would you scare the crap out of her or would you show her mercy?


----------



## pyro

Id Scare The Crap Out Of Her

Now If You Scare The Crap Out Of The Old Lady And She Drops Of An Heart Attack, Would You Call 911 Or Just Drag Her In And Add Her As A Prop?


----------



## AzKittie74

I'd call 911, then make a prop that resembled her so she wouldn't be forgotten.;O)

Are you superstitious?


----------



## Big Howlin

Depends on the superstition. I never walk under ladders but I love black cats.

Same Q:


----------



## Adam I

Somewhat not overly, the common sense stuff.
I do love my black cats Odin, Boots and Spooky, but they are hard to see at night.

Same Question


----------



## Ghostess

Not one bit.

Same question


----------



## mnstrmum

Not superstitious...I have a black cat. I don't throw salt over my shoulder when I spill it cuz that means I have to sweep the floor and finally I almost never watch for cracks in the sidewalk and my mothers back is just fine. 

Have you ever personally experienced any paranormal activity?


----------



## Big Howlin

My problem with shadow people....unless Im crazy, then its not really paranormal.

*Same Q:*


----------



## slimy

I have several out of body expiriences, but alcohol was usually involved.

If someone were to write you a nice check for your most prized possession, would you sell it?


----------



## Death's Door

hmmmmmm....good question -

If it were for my 1971 Chevy Stepside, I'd have to decline. I already have done that many a times.

Now, if it were for the hubby and those two stinkin' beagles of his that are constantly digging up my garden - One dollar will do.

Same Question


----------



## mnstrmum

I am much too sentimental...or maybe just too mental...but I to would decline .

What are you going to be for halloween?


----------



## Big Howlin

_*A daddy. For the first time I get to take my little boy out trick or treating! Im so excited. Ive waited for this day since I was a wee lad.

Same Q:
*_


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Nothing this year...no haunt, no party.
I do a little that should be here by then.

But, I do plan on putting up the blow up Haunt on Halloween night.....??








I guess I should dress up for that!!

Same Q:


----------



## AzKittie74

I call it "Grand High Witch" but it is really a costume of all of my favorites...horns prodtruding from my skull, fangs, along cape ,blood & bruises.

same Q:


----------



## EvilQueen1298

Last year, our actual set up is about two days...that's why I always take the day off just to make sure everything goes well.

Have you read about the history of Halloween?


----------



## EvilQueen1298

Opps...sorry wrong answer.
The Q is...what will I be for Halloween?
I made a great costume from the 19th century. I will be a widow from the 1850s.
I am pretty proud of this costume. I wore it last year and this year I am making it more elaborate.


----------



## AzKittie74

I think I read the history of Halloween every year.


what is your favorite halloween tradition?


----------



## Adam I

Craving pumkins !

Same Question


----------



## slimy

Drinking traditional halloween tequila.

same question


----------



## Spooklights

Going for a walk at midnight, just to see who else is still out.

What do you usually do the day after Halloween?


----------



## Big Howlin

_Go into a depression then pick up my spirits by thinking of what to make for next years Halloween and also buying all the stuff on sale!_
*
Same Q:*


----------



## Adam I

Raiding the candy and shop the after halloween sales.

What do you usually do the day after Halloween?


----------



## slimy

Clean up the mess.

and go shopping. 


What do you do the day BEFORE Halloween?


----------



## Adam I

Put up more and do last minute shopping.

What do you do the day BEFORE Halloween?


----------



## kirkwood

a


----------



## Spooklights

We wait until it's dark and go to Gravity Hill, which is in Burkittsville, MD. It's one of those odd stretches of road where you can turn your car off, put it in neutral, and it'll go up the hill. It's a neat effect, whatever the cause, and as dark as it is on that stretch of road, it's very creepy. Fun, but creepy!

Do you take off work on Halloween to make sure everything's ready for your victims?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

I am this year..yah....
Same question


----------



## Adam I

Nope, but I'll say up late several nights before.

Same question.


----------



## Nchaunting

I try to stay home, to make the final touches....

Do you wish this happens more than once a year?


----------



## AzKittie74

this meaning Halloween? In my perfect world it is Halloween all day everyday!


would you ever want christmas more than once a year??


----------



## Wyatt Furr

I work in retail..we have it for 4 months..ugh..

Do you ever have great prop ideas,but just don't know how to actually make the durn thing?


----------



## Adam I

Yes, usually I work it out by the time I'm done and spent about twice the money on it.

Same Question


----------



## AzKittie74

all the time! if I dream it I have to try and make it haha it is costly! but alot of fun learning.


same Q...


----------



## Adam I

I'm still thinking on how to do one.

Can you wait for Halloween ?


----------



## AzKittie74

NO! but my projects aren't done so yes, I guess haha


will you keep your set up up after Halloween?


----------



## Adam I

Most will come down and be put away the following weekend, but like most years some won't come down till after Thanksgiving (when I put up Christmas). Occasionally something will still be out in the spring.

Same question


----------



## AzKittie74

I keep some stuff up in my room, a constant reminder of my favorite time of the year but not outside,unless you count the skeletons hanging in the garage ;O)


Are you annoyed by all the Christmas "stuff" out on the shelves right now?


----------



## Mist

What is Halloween Tequila?


----------



## HrdHeaded1

Hehe Halloween tequila is the buzzed light headed feeling you get while working on props.. 

Or it could just be a drink mixed with tequila for halloween.. such as the following:
GANGRENE

Ingredients:
2 oz. green creme de menthe
1-1/2 oz. vodka
1/2 oz. tequila
1 tbsp. blackberry brandy
Old Fashioned or rock glass filled with ice

Or it could be the silly Tequila costume that find floating around this time of year.

Where do you store all your large props?


----------



## Adam I

Mmmm ... Halloween tequila

Garage, Mini Barn, Basement and Chicken yard and anywhere else I can put them.

Same Question


----------



## mnstrmum

Backyard, cellar, sideyard, front hall and everywhere else in between.

same question


----------



## Spooklights

Anywhere they fit. I have a Bucky skeleton that sits in an old chair in the livingroom when it's not Halloween. He doesn't fit anywhere else.

Do you have props you leave out all year?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I do, but that's not fair. It's what I do.

Good question: Do you have props you leave out all year?


----------



## Adam I

Yes the rack, stockades, hanging tree, death bed and now a guillotine we just put out back.
Other than that a halloween clock in the livingroom and in the basement work area spiders, snakes, skulls, bluckys and a bucky.

Same Question


----------



## trishaanne

I have a coffin that stays in my front yard, up against my house all year. It's not out in the middle of the yard, but it's still visible all year. Also, my office and the dining room contain Halloween stuff. My office here at home is entirely decorated with out Halloween portraits from Hollyberry, my skulls, haunted dolls, etc. That was the deal, I could decorate this room any way I wanted to!

What's your favorite prop this year?


----------



## Bone Dancer

I made three blucky corpses fitted with pvc to act as lantern holders along the drive way. One hand holds the lantern the other points the way. Kinda my ansewer to the paper sack with the candle in it that some people call luminaries.

Whats your favorite prop this year?


----------



## AzKittie74

right now my fav is the blucky that I am working on, I carved him up alittle and made him look better, am corpsing him and added large wings and fangs and might monster him but not sure.


Same Q: what is your favorite prop this year?


----------



## HrdHeaded1

Working on a reindeer to werewolf hack.. I can tell he'll be my fav. this year.

Do you prefer to dry corpse or wet corpse your props?


----------



## turtle2778

Ummm im not sure, but im thinking it would be dry corpse since i hate the gooey stuff.

Are you ready yet for halloween??


----------



## spideranne

No - not even close.

How many more props are you making before Halloween?


----------



## turtle2778

LMAO...i will still me making props ON halloween. 

Same question


----------



## Adam I

Six if the Halloween God's smile on me.


----------



## mnstrmum

We have 2 cemetary pillars to finish,carve and paint. A pirate's cannon to fit over an aircannon.....and a sunken ships bow ( masts and flags are done). Free time is all we need!

Same question


----------



## Beepem

I have an awning and a static reaper to make.

How much do you have left to _spend_?


----------



## Adam I

I guess 21 days worth, we really don't set a budget nor have a running total.
It might be a good thing to do next year.

Same question


----------



## turtle2778

LOL, i agree with adam. What i spend will depend on what i need. Ill get what i have to get and not worry about hte cost at this point. 

Same Question


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Not a one, zero, zilch!
No haunt what so ever.

Will you do any acting at your Haunt this year?


----------



## Beepem

Just the general jumping out I'd say...

Same question


----------



## turtle2778

Nope, not I. Probably not anyone THIS year, but hopefully next year.

Same question


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'm going to act more like an adult....well, maybe???

Will you do any acting at your Haunt this year?


----------



## Adam I

Probably, I try to look like I've got it all together.

What are you passing out to the TOT's?


----------



## spideranne

Glow bracelets and various "gross" candy from oriental trading.

Do you carve pumpkins?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I did do the under water pumpkin carving last year, maybe again this year??

Good Question: Do you carve pumpkins?


----------



## Adam I

I do with the children.
We are going to try routeing them this year.

Same question


----------



## turtle2778

We did last year, but i dont think so this year. I may con my husband into letting them do it while im out of town.


----------



## mnstrmum

We always carve pumpkins...some we end up sacrificing early...for the seeds 

Same question


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Traditional Thanksgiving bird or something different?


----------



## Adam I

Turkey and all the fixing’s at my parents, Restaurant fare with my in-laws and cabinet / fridge luck at home or maybe a stomach pump.
Same question.


----------



## Spooklights

Turkey and all the fixings at my sister in law's, then more Turkey and even more fixings at Mom and Dad's. Homemade pumpkin pie too!


What do you do the day after Thanksgiving?


----------



## AzKittie74

We put our Xmas tree Thanksgiving night so we decorate it and the house all the next day.


same question...


----------



## spideranne

Stay home at all costs. I refuse to go out on black friday.

How many others will you be celebrating Thanksgiving with?


----------



## scareme

five-family and 2 airforce guys my hubby works with that don't have family here so they be alone otherwise

Same question


----------



## ScareShack

wife, and only 2 of the kids.

was all the prep work for thanksgiving worth it?


----------



## Adam I

Always

Same question


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Absolutely!

Santa or Saint Nick?


----------



## Adam I

Santa

Same question


----------



## Spookkid

Santa

Real Christmas Tree or Fake Christmas Tree?


----------



## Adam I

Real Tree

Same Question


----------



## slimy

Fake. Damn allergies. 

Same question


----------



## Revenant

REAL. Real tree or no tree, period.

same question


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Gosh, been using the same tree for the last 10 years, would get a new bigger one but it looks better than a real one and that don't seem to be making nice artificial ones anymore 

Real Christmas Tree or Fake Christmas Tree?


----------



## Ghostess

I prefer real ones, but the cats eat them and I got tired of constantly picking up pine needles and stepping on little "gifts" left by the cats on the floor. Plus once I get all the presents under the tree, it's hard to water the dang thing. I bought a prelit several years ago, and while it's a bit bare looking as far as greenery goes, I spruce it up with some extra pine garland between the rows to fill in some. It's small though, but it works for us.

Same question, real or fake Xmas tree?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Real. We go to a local farm and cut our own.

Do you open any presents on Christmas Eve?


----------



## Adam I

My wife and I open our's up Christmas eve and then let the kid open their's up Christmas.

Same question


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

We do both, travel to MIL then we will have the day....way cool to get 2 days worth.

Do you open any presents on Christmas Eve?


----------



## ScareShack

only if I have to go to inlaws...other than that, no. wait for x-mas day for gifts.

Do you hang those coloful lights outside for xmas like some other people do?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Not on your life!

Do you hang those colorful lights outside for xmas like some other people do?


----------



## The Shadow

no, but i'm trying a couple of inflatables this year and there turning into a pain in the %*#.

would you rather burn out or fade away in life?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Going out big!
Same question:
Would you rather burn out or fade away in life?


----------



## Spooklights

I can't make up my mind on that question. Going out with a bang definitely has it's attractions, but hanging around and being a burden to my husband is great, too. All in all, I think I'll hang around as long as I can. 

So, colored or white lights on your tree?


----------



## Adam I

Colored lights and all the kids ornaments from years past.

Colored or white lights on your tree?


----------



## tuck

pre-lit white...

Are your Christmas lights old school big bulbs or new school little bulbs?


----------



## Adam I

In the house led's c-5 plastic shell.
Outside regular c-5's & mini's also led's

Are your Christmas lights old school big bulbs or new school little bulbs?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Old school mini twinklers with globe jewels lights. 
(I'm green everywhere else in everyday life)

Excellent question: 
Are your Christmas lights old school big bulbs or new school little bulbs?


----------



## AzKittie74

alittle of both ;O)

same question...
old school big or new school little (bulbs)


----------



## scareme

Some of both, trying to go green as we can afford to switch over.

Same question


----------



## slightlymad

New stuff

Same question


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

How about a new question?

Turkey, Ham, Roast or other on Christmas?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Since I live alone, I usually get invited over to my brothers and I am happy for any of them. But I like turkey the best.

Turkey, Ham, Roast or other on Christmas?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, since you asked...LOL 
Since Christmas day will be at my house this year, a Standing Rib Roast will be served.

Turkey, Ham, Roast or other on Christmas?


----------



## Adam I

Ham for Christmas.

Turkey, Ham, Roast or other on Christmas?


----------



## AzKittie74

all three! kinda pot luck.

Is Christmas stressful or enjoyable?


----------



## Bone Dancer

It's just me and my cat, so it's kinda quite and lonely.


----------



## AzKittie74

AWWWWWWW! Bone you can come celebrate with us! atleast your cat can't talk talk talk til you wanna rip your ears off!! ;O)

Is Christmas stressful or enjoyable?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Enjoyable.

New Years Eve.....going out or staying home?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Going out,but its just over the hill to a friends.
I would not be caught out on the Las Vegas Strip on New Years.
Too many crazy people.
Like here,only with topless women,booze,and party hats.....

Same Question


----------



## Adam I

Staying in home... I think

New Years Eve.....going out or staying home?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Not sure here, usually we had gone to a dinner/comedy show for the last 4-5 years. Having a baby is changing things a little here. Maybe brother-in-law's?

New Years Eve.....going out or staying home?


----------



## trishaanne

Might wander over to a neighbors house for a drink or 2 but nothing other than that. We can't usually stay awake that late anyway.

New Years Eve....going out or staying in?


----------



## AzKittie74

going to Phoenix to ring in the New Year with my sister. Not sure if were going to the bar or watching movies but either way it will be a good time.

Going out or staying in for New Years Eve?


----------



## ScareShack

staying home! I+out=trouble

same? going out or staying in on new years eve?


----------



## Bodybagging

staying in and starting the newyear with my Atalie.

do you fire off your gun into the air at the stroke of midnight


----------



## Bone Dancer

No, I usually set the alarm clock so I can wake up and say "happy new years".

Do you still bother to make resolutions or do you just hope for the best?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

No resolutions!! I just plug along and hope for the best!

Will you start working on props this month or wait until later in the year? (only 303 days until Halloween...)


----------



## Bone Dancer

Yes, if I don't I will go stir crazy. Just small stuff though, eyes, horns, hands, ect. To cold to work in the garage until spring.

(same question)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Never, it all happens when the haunt is being built.

What haunt related venues (make and takes included) will you attend this year?


----------



## Bone Dancer

None I am afraid, but I sure wish I could.


Do you keep track of how much you spend each year on props ?
(just materials like hot glue, paint, fabric, ect. Not tools that maybe used in other projects)


----------



## scareme

No, I don't think I really want to know. I know I don't want my husband to find out.

Same question


----------



## Adam I

I really don't keep track.

Do you keep track of how much you spend each year on props ?
(just materials like hot glue, paint, fabric, ect. Not tools that maybe used in other projects)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

yeap, it's a tax write off.

Do you act in your haunt or do you leave it to someone else?


----------



## scareme

I let others act, I like to be the greeter.

Same question-


----------



## Ghostess

I do it all... even a little acting when the occasion arises. 

Same question: Do you act in your haunt or do you leave it to others?


----------



## trishaanne

I am mostly the greeter, although there are times I would like to be in the back yard with all the screams.

If you had the opportunity, would you go pro as a haunt?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Absolutely, but would have to be connected to the prop and costume shop.
Good question:
If you had the opportunity, would you go pro as a haunt?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Not that I really do a haunt now. It's a private party that got out of hand prop wise. But if money was not a major issue I would love to set up a full scale haunt. There are people in here that should have their work displayed like that. It would be great to give people in here and area to do and have a good budget to work with. A safe place for Dave's dragon to live in.


How much do you spend on props each year. Building materials, costumes, treats, ect.


----------



## ScareShack

Hard question. I would say around a thousand, maybe 1500.

Same question.


----------



## plistumi

300.

Did you starg big with a BANG or small?


----------



## plistumi

Typo oops!

300.

Did you start BIG or small?


----------



## Death's Door

I started out small with my props (we are talking about props, right?)

Same question.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Started out small, helping with a party the 1st couple of years.

Did you start BIG or small?


----------



## Spooklights

Small; one ghost made from a sheet and hung in an upstairs window. Lit with a green party light. 

What was your first prop?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It's has to be a tombstone back in '99.

What was your first prop?


----------



## scareme

About 25 little ghosts 12'' long to hang in the trees out front.

What was your first prop?


----------



## Adam I

Homebuilt, 6 Tomato cage ghosts.
Store bought I don't remember.

What was your first prop?


----------



## Death's Door

A spider made out of styrofoam balls and black chenille with thick black pipe cleaners for the legs and made the web out of black yarn.

What was your first prop?


----------



## slimy

A piece of a wooden fence that my wife painted to look like a witch. Very cutesy ( ugh!!)

What was your first prop?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Tombstones made out of wood.
Still have 'em

What was your first prop?


----------



## Bone Dancer

I made a latex mold and some plaster skulls.

Do you still have your first props?


----------



## Adam I

No 

Do you still have your first props?


----------



## Bodybagging

I have one of my first Zombie Props in the closet, I look back at it from time to time and think to myself..... What was I thinking!

Do you still USE your first prop


----------



## Bone Dancer

Yes, I made eight half skulls (no jaw) and have used them on torches and fence tops and just to pile up as a center piece on the table over the last few years.

Do you still use your first prop ?


----------



## Bodybagging

Sadly No, just doesnt fit in with the quality of props now.
are you coming to VEGAS?


----------



## Adam I

Nope must work.

Are you going to Vegas?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

I live outside of Vegas.
I hope to get a invite in

Are you goin to Vegas?


----------



## Bloodhound

No, I missed it

Do you give out full size or bite size candy for Holloween?


----------



## scareme

With about 400 tots, we can only afford bite size. It should be even bigger this year with Halloween being on Fri. I think I'll plan for 600.

Same question.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Bite size, most just came for the haunted house and forgot about the candy.

How many nights do you open for the public?


----------



## Bloodhound

The Big Night 10-31. just a home haunt/yard decorations etc.

Same question.


----------



## Koumajutsu

Same.

How old were you when you figured out you love to haunt?


----------



## TearyThunder

I figured out I wanted to haunt very early. I think I was about 5 or 6 when I made my first ghost. I used a bath towel. I stuffed him in the middle for the head and tied a string around the stuffed part for the head. I then drew a face and tied him to a tree in the yard. The funny thing is that neither one of my parents did any display for any other holiday or a haunt.

Same question.


----------



## Koumajutsu

I didn't figure out that I was a haunter untill just a few years back when I was helping out Shaunathan. Though, before then, I had always been interested in special effects and "movie magic." Once I got my hands into doing the things that the "big boy" movie people do, I was hooked. Now I'm a haunter for sure.

What's your favorite hideout when you want to be alone?


----------



## Dr Morbius

My garage where I build my props, drink beer, smoke and think. I get my best ideas there, and it's my "lair". I always have a probelm keeping it clean, but oh well.

Which prop builder do you envy most and why?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Time to revive an old thread?

The question is actually difficult to answer since there are so many outstanding prop builders (including the person above my post) on this forum, and perhaps the reason this thread has been idle since July is no one wants to pick one and leave everyone else out. Truly, I've been impressed time and time again by the creativity and sheer talent of those who so generously share examples of their finest works on this site.

Having said that, if I can only pick one, I would say Stolloween, because he takes the most mundane of media - paper and glue - and turns it into the most breathtakingly original works of art. Everyone else, don't hate me - I love your props, too, and wish you all lived in my neighborhood so we could have the best Halloween in town every year.


What gift would you give yourself if money and space were no object?


----------



## Don Givens

Europe and I'd turn all of the castles into haunted theme parks.



Why did you become interested in haunting?


----------



## scareme

Good question. I think it's just born in you. You looked forward to Halloween more than all the other kids. You were watching "Adam's Family" and "The Munsters" while they were watching "Brady Bunch". You were studing creature features looking for prop ideas before you knew what props were. I just stands you would grow into haunting when you were old enough and had the money. You say you do it to make the tots happy, but really it's makes you happier. At least thats just me. How about someone else?

Why did you become interested in haunting?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Have always loved Halloween, but kicked it up a notch when I saw Wormy and the others on HGTV's Extreme Halloween.

Is you belly button an innie or an outtie? (who knows how the heck to spell them)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mine's an "innie" - and I've only once in my life ever seen an "outie" on an adult.


Have you ever tried color changing contact lenses?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

No, I have never tried them.

What is your favorite jello shot?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Actually, I've never had a jello shot, but I'm guessing that one made with strawberry jello and Captain Morgan's Private Stock rum might be pretty good.


Did you get a gift this year that you are quietly thinking of re-gifting?


----------



## rottincorps

Yes.......but I think there's a law about spreading social diseases......




do you have a prop that even scares you


----------



## Spooky1

We actually, I already did. I got a bottle of Merlot from a friend and Roxy and I don't drink much red wine (we've worked our way up to a Pinot Noir). So I added it to the gifts I gave my parents.

Who's haunt do you envy the most?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Good question.
There are a couple but 1st to mind is my old friend in CA, Brent-Devious Concoctions (DCProps).
A true talent with his pneumatic abilities, truly breath taking!

What is your biggest accomplishment of the year?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Writing about 20 songs from scratch in about eight months for a musical about the Hunchback of Notre Dame written by a young kid I know from theater. It was his first musical and all of the lyrics he wrote were free form - no rhyme or meter to them, so it was a bit of a challenge. However, I think many of them turned out well in spite of the time crunch and he's planning on doing a workshop on the piece this summer.

What would be on the menu for your last meal on earth?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

chicken fried steak and mashed potatoes with cream gravy....hey if your gonna die....does it really matter what you eat?

what will be the first prop you make in the new year?


----------



## RoxyBlue

It will probably be an entry in the March $20 prop contest for the Forum. Don't know what the theme is going to be, but I'm looking forward to putting something together in a (hopefully) clever and (definitely) inexpensive way.


What is your favorite place to go when you need to de-stress?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

tough one...um..if i do get stressed out there is no where i can really go since i am surrounded by stress in my house and there really is no where peaceful to go....so i start out by ranting and raving in my myspeace blog and then after that i go to youtube and fine some really funny vids to laugh at..usually does the trick.

what was your favorite moment from this year?


----------



## Draik41895

um............going back to school because i got to see the girl that im practically in love with.

whats your favorite thing about the day after christmas?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

recooperating. no one really expects you to do anything the day after


----------



## scareme

There is no new question so I'll answer the last one...when my Mom came home from the hospital.

What is your New Year resolution?


----------



## debbie5

I really want to try to get my weight down some more. Now that my kids are getting older, I want to be able to take them hiking & camping, which isn't fun or easy when you don't fit in your body.

What is your most memorable circus or county fair/carnival memory??


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The story my Dad tells me about when he was a kid and the gypsies/carnies tried to kidnap him LOL.

Have you ever lost a best friend and if so, why?


----------



## scareme

I slept with her husband, but they weren't married at the time. (Before I was married too)

Have you ever had such a bad fight with your sinificant other you slept in the other room?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No, thankfully..........

Do you regret anything you've ever said to your parents and why?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

yes. unfortunitely...i was in a fight with my mom and i told her that i hated her. i really regretted it...it just wasn't nice of me...even though she's forgotten it by now.

*blushes* i can't belive i forgot to post a question last time.

um...okay...have you ever played spin the bottle?


----------



## scareme

No. I don't know why, but I've never had that pleasure.

Have you ever dropped food you when noone saw, and served that food anyway.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sure - I believe in the five second rule (I do rinse it off, though).


Did you have a treehouse when you were a kid?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I wanted one. 
I will build one for my kids (already planning)

Did you play spin the bottle?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not me. I only knew what it was from reading books and stuff

Who taught you to ride a bike?


----------



## Spooky1

My parents I believe, but I did learn a lesson from the telephone pole I ran into also.

Have you ever run a red light?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

no. i don't drive

what was the worst dare you ever did?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hmm, about the closest I came to this was getting into an argument with another kid at school about whether a radiator was hot. He said it wasn't, I said it was. I finally put my hand on it to show him it was hot and burned my fingers. I was very young.

Were you ever kind to someone and later wished you hadn't been?


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

No, I've been burned a few times but I am not sorry to offer kindness. 

Are you ready for Spring to arrive with warmth and sunshine?


----------



## Spooky1

Not really, I'd like to get some snow before Spring gets here.

Have you ever been caught pretending to listen to someone?


----------



## RoxyBlue

What, dear? Did you say something?

Pretty sure the answer to this one is yes, although I try to be discreet about not listening.

Have you ever accepted a job offer and then did not show up for work?


----------



## scareme

No, but I've worked places where people did that. I just couldn't understand that.

Have you ever told someone they looked nice, even if they didn't?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

not that i will admit too..it kind of feels like butt kissing if you know what i mean...

have you ever gone streaking?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but it was very popular when I was a sophomore in college. We watched 300 frat guys run past our dorm one night following a big beer bash (guess they had to work up some collective male courage).

Have you ever wished you could go back in time to fix a mistake?


----------



## Draik41895

all the time

ever wanted to be a movie monster?


----------



## scareme

I thought I could grow up to be Dracula.

Have you ever gone to a movie and fell asleep in the theater?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but I have fallen asleep watching a movie at home.

Have you ever tried to "quietly" unwrap a piece of candy at a theater?


----------



## Monk

Yes, but it always seems to be louder that way.

Have you ever snuck your own food into a movie?


----------



## scareme

Yes, but I felt so guilty, like everyone in the theater knew I had, so I never did it again.

Have you ever made out at a drive-in movie?


----------



## Monk

Yes, but only once. A long, long time ago. 

Have you ever passed gas and blamed someone else?


----------



## rottincorps

yes.....how come i got this one ...kinda seems appropriate


have you ever gone throw some one else's medicine chest at a party


----------



## Lady Nyxie

No, I am always afraid of what I will find and/or that they booby trapped it with marbles.

What was the last indulgent thing you did for yourself?


----------



## rottincorps

Last night .....Costco chocolate muffin,wormed up....three scoops of double vanilla ice cream,....chocolate sauce....and strawberries......and two hours later TUMMS


when the last time you helped a stranger.........(not a strange person like me)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Twice today, as a matter of fact, both times with shopping carts at Target. First time, we picked up a cart from an elderly lady with a cane so she wouldn't have to take it back into the store. Second time I stopped a cart from escaping from a lady who was trying to load the trunk of her car while talking on a cell phone.


Have you ever given an unused, money off coupon to someone you didn't know?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Yes, usually coupons for a fast food place.

Where is the strangest place you have ever been to on a date?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

going trick or treating...he was an evil jester and i was an undead assasin...we scared a lot of kids that night. Mwahahahahaha!

um...ok...have you jumped from a moving vehicle?


----------



## scareme

No, and never plan to.

Have you ever held your child while they cried themselves to sleep?


----------



## Monk

yes

Have you ever ignored a child crying?


----------



## Draik41895

Yes it was killing me

have you ever seen the Blue Man Group live???


----------



## Monk

No, but my wife has.

Have you ever travelled to a foreign country alone?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, not that adventurous. The only time I've been out of the country was for the honeymoon - we went to England and Scotland, and that was over 20 years ago.

Have you ever rearranged things in the dishwasher before running it because someone did not "put them in right"?


----------



## Monk

All the time, that drives me nuts sometimes.

Ever pretend not to notice someone trying to get your attention?


----------



## rottincorps

yes .....didnt want to talk to them anyway


ever stated talking to some one on the phone and didnt know that the one you were trashing was that person.


----------



## Monk

No, but that would be pretty funny though.


Have you ever honked or shouted at someone to get their attention because you thought it was someone you knew, but it wasn't?


----------



## rottincorps

ohhhhhhhh ya


have you ever told a telemarketer to give me there # so you could call them back at dinner time


----------



## Monk

actually I have.


Have you ever used a 'magic 8 ball' to make a decision?


----------



## rottincorps

um let me check ....oh magic 8 ball .........


have you ever cheated at FISH and told them to go fish when you had the card they were looking for


----------



## Monk

No, but my 6-yr old tries that crap all the time.


Have you ever forgotten where you parked your car?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Many, many times, and I can't blame Alzheimer's for it.


Can you ride a horse?


----------



## Monk

I can, but horses hate me!


Ever ride an elephant.


----------



## rottincorps

no


have you ever road a three wheeler


----------



## Monk

No, just a quad.


How about a camel, ever ride one?


----------



## rottincorps

No 


have you ever been fired from a job ....and deserved it


----------



## Monk

yes

Have you ever broke something that wasn't yours and didn't tell the owner?


----------



## rottincorps

Yes


have you ever saw someone steal some thing and did nothing


----------



## Monk

yes

Have you ever pretended to be talking on the phone when no one was on the orther end?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Many times when I was a kid and likely a couple times recently

Have you ever made random noises when talking to someone on the phone so they would think you were listening when you were actually watching something really important like "Wheel of Fortune" on TV?


----------



## Monk

uh huh

Have you ever picked your nose while in your car and realize someone seen you do it?


----------



## rottincorps

all the time ...........um I mean yes..... once in a while




have you ever ate some grapes at the store and not bought any


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I'm not that fond of grapes.


Have you ever seen a double rainbow?


----------



## rottincorps

Yes a few times


have you ever stoped your car to let ducks cross the road


----------



## Spooky1

Yes, quite often. Well actually they are usually geese here.

Have you ever stopped your car and gotten out to move a turtle out of the road.


----------



## Moon Dog

Yes I have.

Have you ever taken a little bit longer to leave your parking spot
just because you know someone is waiting for it?


----------



## RoxyBlue

LMAO, that's just evil, Moon Dog! I don't think I've ever done this, at least not on purpose.

Do you sit back and quietly laugh to yourself when someone ignores your good advice and then ends up doing something stupid because they wouldn't listen to you?


----------



## Monk

Yes and no. It has happened but I didn't laugh quietly at all, actually it was quite loud. hehe

Have you ever attempted to tell another driver that they left their gas cap off?


----------



## scareme

Yes, but somehow they didn't understand my sign language, and flipped me off.

Have you ever flipped off another driver?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I just quietly curse without moving my lips so I don't incite road rage.


Can you find your way to a destination without using a GPS?


----------



## scareme

I don't have a GPS, and yes I do get lost sometimes.

Have you ever gotten so lost you ended up in the wrong town?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope never.

have you ever jumped off a roof into a swimming pool


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never jumped off a roof at all - I'm a weenie when it comes to heights.


Do you have a special way of folding your clothing that is so correct that you will refold clothes that someone else has put away for you?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope, doesn't bother me at all...

Have you ever made up a lie about something you take back to a store just 
because you're afraid that "I just don't like it" won't be a good enough reason?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Nope, I am brutally honest.

Have you ever intentionally said something really mean to someone?


----------



## Moon Dog

Nope, not my style...

Have you ever done damage to someone's property and not tell them about it?


----------



## scareme

No, even as I kid, if I did something wrong, I had to tell. Makes me a terrible liar. So I don't bother to lie.

Have you ever lied about something, and then been found out?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yes.

Have you ever been on TV?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, when I was a kid - the Johnny Downs Show in California.


Have you ever been white water rafting and fallen out of the raft?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Never fallen out, no.

Is there one family member that you would be happy to never see again and if so why?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but that is pretty much true about an ex-boyfriend who decided to become an ex-fiance two weeks before we were supposed to get married, lo, these many years ago. Painful at the time, but, in the long run, he did me a favor because I've been very happily married for over 20 years to someone wonderful.


Would you enjoy learning to be a gourmet cook?


----------



## Moon Dog

It wouldn't take much for me to learn, I already know my way around the kitchen.

Have you ever told someone you liked their new (insert item here) but really didn't?


----------



## scareme

Years ago I went through a phase where I decided honesty was the best policy. When a girlfriend asked me if I like her new haircut I honestly told her no. I felt really bad when I saw the hurt in her eyes. Another girlfriend asked me if I thought her boyfriend was cheating, and I said yes. She married him a month later and I felt stupid saying I was happy for her. Now I usually tell people what they want to hear. Most people don't really want your opinion, they just want theirs reenforced. And it if not something that will hurt them, why not make them feel better. By the way, I really like that shirt you're wearing. lol

Have you ever told someone the truth about something, but they refused to believe you?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yes, that happens a lot.

Have you ever refused to attend a funeral because secretly you resented the deceased?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, that's never happened. I did, however, once secretly resent a lady who hired me to cantor at a funeral service because she later stiffed me for half my fee.

I just realized there's a pun in that statement

Have you ever tasted something at the All You Can Eat Salad Bar while filling your plate?


----------



## Don Givens

No, but now that you mention it, seems to make more sense to bring your knife and fork to the salad bar then it does to keep going back for refills.

Have you ever lied about who you voted for in a Presidential election? (In case any one wants to know, I have not and if you don't believe me then I'll just admit right now the first President I ever voted for was Jimmy Carter. :redfaceton


----------



## ededdeddy

Never I vote for who I feel is best...DO I openly tell? NO, but if asked I tell the truth.

Have you ever had to fire someone, and when you told them it was a hard thing to do, You were actually jumping for joy on the inside?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

nope never had to fire anyone

have you ever ied to family to stay home for the weekend instead of visiting them


----------



## ededdeddy

Yes

ever lie to your spouse about something that you did but blamed it on the kids


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, not possible - no kids, so I can only blame myself or the dog


Have you ever ignored something your boss told you to do in the hopes that he would eventually forget about it and you wouldn't have to do it anyway?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

yeah i try to get away with that every once and a while

have you ever gone to work still drunk


----------



## ededdeddy

Yes but when I was much younger

lied about the price of something to make someone else feel guilty


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

no cant say i have

ever broken any laws


----------



## ededdeddy

yes, Speed limit, set belt law, law of good taste, law of physics, law of gravity, never been arrest but have been called in to talk about mischief 

Ever wonder if you could get away with murder


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

all the time. i think i could to. my dads a police officer and ive learned not eveything is like csi

have you ever wanted to kill someone


----------



## ededdeddy

who hasn't in the heat of a moment

ever told somebody something mean and they took it as a joke. Even though you meant it


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

ah jeez yeah all the time. poor guy at work we all do it to him

ever stolen something from a place you work at


----------



## ededdeddy

Yes..mainly office supplies

Ever had a dream you were embarassed about


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

ya..
i had a dream once where i had sex with a morbidly obese woman

ever paid money to see a movie you thought was going to be amazing then turned out to be so bad you wished you could burn down the theater and get youe money back


----------



## ededdeddy

Yes

Ever wanted to break your dvr for the same reason


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nah, but I feel that way about the computer sometimes.


Have you ever bought something that didn't fit because you were absolutely sure you would stay on the diet this time and be able to eventually wear it?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

no ive never been on a diet
but i have bought clothes to bug wuth the hope i'll grow into them

have you ever laughed uncontrolably in public


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lord, yes, all the time!!


Have you ever peed uncontrollably in public?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

only once but we dont like to talk about it

have you ever cried uncontrollably in public


----------



## ededdeddy

NO 

Have you farted and blamed someone else


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

every time

when was the last time you cried


----------



## Bloodhound

I don't remember

Do you consider yourself an artist or a hobbiest <sp>


----------



## RoxyBlue

I am a hobbyist who occasionally experiences moments of artistry.


Do you ever find yourself regretting the career choice you've made?


----------



## Bloodhound

Everyday

Do you have enough to retire


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not yet, but working on it.


Are you planning on working part time after you retire?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

RoxyBlue said:


> Are you planning on working part time after you retire?


Sounds like a good idea, but I never consider it that much.

What's the question you _really_ wish more people would ask you?


----------



## ededdeddy

Lots..but would they listen

Do you hate any of your coworkers


----------



## RoxyBlue

Heavens, no - they may irritate me at times, but it's kind of a waste of energy to hate anyone.


Do you taste food as you cook it using the spoon that's going right back into the pot even if the food is for someone other than family?


----------



## ededdeddy

sure the heat kills the germs right?

ever lied to your spouse to cover for your kid


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

not married but depending on the situaiton i might...my mom did it once for me and dad went nuts so im not so inclined to try

ever broken a bone


----------



## ededdeddy

yes I think a total of four

Most embrassing broken bone? Mine is my nose while playing freeze tag and I was 16


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Never broke a bone.

When was the last time you built a snowman?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

never...im in socal...

last time you yelled at someone


----------



## ededdeddy

all the time..I'm the mean boss at work

last time you threatened someone even if you didn't mean it


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

all the time that how me and zach communicate

lasst time you fired someone


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

I don't have that kind of authority. Yet.


If you had control over a group of 7 people, where in the world would you force them to live together?


----------



## ededdeddy

On an island..


Do you really want to rule the world


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

No way! Not with the shape it's in now. That's like someone else making a mess and looking at you to clean it up!

What's an island that you would _never_ want to live on or visit?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hawaii - all that colorful tasteless tourist stuff scares me Plus food is expensive there and the plane trip is too long.


If you could redesign Heaven, what one feature would you consider essential to a happy heavenly home?


----------



## Spooky1

You Roxy. 

Have you ever lied to your boss about why you're late for work.


----------



## Monk

all the time 

Have you ever broke something and denied it?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

I think so. But only when I was a kid.


Have you ever wished something bad would happen to someone and it did?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't have to - bad things seem to happen to people who are mean to me. I don't have to wish it. It's a fact


Have you ever tried on fishnet stockings?


----------



## Monk

Actually, I have.

Have you ever drank milk or similar beverage straight from the container?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

ALL the time. I'm famous for that. It grosses people out.


Is there a famous person you can think of right now you'd like to punch in the face?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Not off the top of my head...


Do you like hosting parties or just being invited to parties?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hosting - more control over the guests 


Are you actually a wallflower at parties?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Not really....but I've only worn a lamp shade once!

Do you kick everyone out when the parties over?


----------



## Monk

not everyone.

Do you overstay your welcome?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Never.

Are you the 1st arrive to the party?


----------



## Monk

rarely, but it has happened.


Do you go to parties empty handed or bring something?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Usually bring wine.

good question!

Do you go to parties empty handed or bring something?


----------



## Monk

I try to bring something, usually some beer or wine. At worst, some chips and dip.


have you ever "double-dipped" a chip at a party?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Not at someone else's party, no. But then, I never dipped chips at someone else's party either. I don't eat dip at parties. Don't know why. I have double-dipped at my own house, though. And I didn't even know that people freaked out about that until I saw that Seinfeld episode.


Have you ever let a dog lick your spoon, then eaten with it?


----------



## Devils Chariot

no, but i share popsicles with my cat.

Which is better, dogs, or cats?


----------



## RoxyBlue

A dog if you want unrequited love and a companion that will love you as long as it lives, a cat if you want to give unrequited love and be a servant as long as it lives


Do you feel compelled to straighten pictures that are hanging crooked on a wall, even in other people's houses?


----------



## ededdeddy

That's hard..I'm a dog guy and my wife is a cat person..We have had a couple of both...The cat we have now is cool, but we think he used to be a dog in another life..He licks us,steals food from my daughter,and plays fetch with pool noodles. our last dog died a year ago and it still tears us up to think about him..So it doesn't matter as long as they are a member of the family. 
Do you like your neighbors?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

They're loud and obnoxious and they let their dog bark up the whole neighborhood. No.


----------



## Spooky1

I'll answer Roxy's since it got missed and Dude didn't ask a "Truth".

Yes I'm compelled, but most of the time I resist if I'm at someone elses house (but not always ).

Do you ever pretend your not home and not answer the door when someone knocks.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

yeah all the time

ever broken something at a party you were invited to


----------



## Monstermaker

No, but I have fixed things that were broken by clumsy party guests.

Have you ever "sharted" yourself....?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

yup but thats what man-pons are for

have you ever used a man-pon


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

No idea what one is.

Do you hate mint-flavored candy as much as I do (I hate it a lot)?



Spooky1 said:


> Dude didn't ask a "Truth".


Emergency. Had to get off computer right away.


----------



## RoxyBlue

If it's a spearmint or wintergreen candy, I'm okay with it, but peppermint makes me gag - yuck!


Do you find yourself spending more time on the Forum than you really should?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

DeadDudeintheHouse said:


> No idea what one is.


go youtube rob and big man pon haha

alas..yes but thats the price you pay for being a ho


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> go youtube rob and big man pon haha
> 
> alas..yes but thats the price you pay for being a ho


...and would you like to add a Truth question to this perhaps? Hmmmm????


----------



## corner haunt

RoxyBlue said:


> If it's a spearmint or wintergreen candy, I'm okay with it, but peppermint makes me gag - yuck!
> 
> Do you find yourself spending more time on the Forum than you really should?


As it gets closer to Halloween, Oh heck yeah!

Have you ever had a conversation with someone, then told them you will give them a call, even though you don't remember there name let alone there number?


----------



## ededdeddy

Sure have

do you lie to bill collectors


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, don't have to deal with them.


Have you ever bought a gift for someone and then liked it so much that you kept it for yourself?


----------



## Draik41895

i actually planned on getting it as a gift,but when i saw it i liked it 

have you ever locked yourself in a room or closet?


----------



## Moon Dog

Can't say as I have...

Have you ever locked yourself out of your car or house?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Both - once out of my car and once out of my apartment many years ago.


Did you ever try to get rid of something on your plate that you didn't want to eat but your mom said you couldn't leave the table until your plate was clean, so you hid it under something or sneaked it to the dog under the table?


----------



## ededdeddy

No I LIKE food alot

have you ever lied to your boss to get someone else in trouble


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nah, most people do an excellent job of getting themselves into trouble without any help at all

Have you ever wanted to be your own boss?


----------



## ededdeddy

Sure would..But then who would I complain about being those fat bastards upstairs

Ever wonder what it would be like to rob a bank


----------



## Spooky1

Why no, and those security camera pictures don't look anything like me. Really. 

If you found a bag with $50,000 dollars would you turn it in or keep it?


----------



## ededdeddy

I would try to find the owner. A dreamer at heart. It probably belongs to some rich guy who is testing people's good will and would give me even more if I return it..

Do you think I'm crazy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Only on alternate Wednesdays.


Do you think people are basically good or basically bad?


----------



## ededdeddy

Good

DO you believe in heaven and hell or just one?


----------



## GothicCandle

both.

Do you Have a cellphone that gos on the internet?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I like my phones plain and simple.


Do you ever went to grab a cell phone out of the hand of the person sitting in the restaurant behind you who is gabbing so loud that you can't enjoy your meal or any conversation with your table mates?


----------



## GothicCandle

never happened to me.

do you talk to your props?


----------



## ededdeddy

no, but they talk to me sometimes

ever feel like your life is blessed


----------



## GothicCandle

sometimes.

Do you spend every extra dollar on halloween?


----------



## ededdeddy

NO.Spend every extra dollar on my daughter

Ever felt bad about having to correct someone about their information


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

yeah i hate it 

ever laugh at someone elses expense


----------



## RoxyBlue

Of course, but it's okay since people can laugh at my expense, too

Have you ever worn a pair of underwear more than once without it making a trip to the laundry?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

...yeah


last time you got sick


----------



## ededdeddy

Depends on what you mean by sick..A couple of weeks ago. I was sitting on a toilet with my head in a trashcan. Fluid coming out of both ends.

last time you had your feelings truly hurt


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

umm...a few weeks ago at work
but hey it happens


last thing you had a good laugh at


----------



## Draik41895

something posted around here,but i cant remember what

last time you ate oreo cheesecake


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

never not a cheese cake fan

last time you had oreos and milk?


----------



## ededdeddy

Can't remember. Me and milk not good friends

Last time you made an excuse to get out of a meeting


----------



## dubbax3

Monday, I said I had to finish up online training. Instead I surfed the internet.

What would you do for a Klondike bar?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just send Spooky1 alone to the grocery store - he buys those regularly so I don't have to do anything


Do you wish you lived next door to one of the many gifted prop makers on this site?


----------



## dubbax3

Is that a trick question? YES! We would team up and take over the world!

How many licks DOES it take to get to the center of Tootsi Pop? HMMMM?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I never counted.

What is your 1st outside project for this summer?


----------



## ededdeddy

Mine is to take back my workshop...I may be overruled and have something else to do

what is the last thing you what to do outside


----------



## RoxyBlue

Be the guest of honor at my funeral? That probably would be the very last thing I did outside.:laugheton:


If you were offered the job of President of the United States, would you take it?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

in a heart beat

havr you told the truth on everyone of these posts?


----------



## ededdeddy

I haven't lied yet

Who is the best villain of all time


----------



## RoxyBlue

Snidely Whiplash, 'cause he always wears a really cool top hat



Do you have sudden thoughts about losing control of your car and going into the water whenever you drive on a bridge?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Can't say that I have....you have it sounds like...?

Do you love the smell of burning leaves?


----------



## hlmn

Nope reminds me of ditch burning.

Do you like the smell of Burning pumpkins?


----------



## spideranne

I kinda do, yeah.

What is your shoe size?


----------



## Spooky1

11 1/2 (Why do you feet keep getting bigger after the rest of you has long since stopped growing?)

Do you try to hide a balding spot on your head?


----------



## Draik41895

do i have one?thats not good!

whats you favorite phrase?


----------



## RoxyBlue

When someone says it to me - "May I offer you a million dollars tax-free?"

What do you think is your best character trait?


----------



## ededdeddy

being laid back/ level headed

What is the happiest moment you've had in the last two weeks


----------



## RoxyBlue

Seeing the Forum back on line


Would you like to be famous for something?


----------



## ededdeddy

Maybe but fame for something good or bad

Did ever wish someone would go way and never come back


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

theres a person or two i wouldnt mind never seeing again.


do you think your attractive


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

attractive as a moose in heat during mating season! lol

Do you wish a painful death on a supervisor on the job?


----------



## Moon Dog

Can't say as I do...

Did you speed while driving into work this morning?


----------



## Spooky1

Yes, but I try to keep it below the 10 mph buffer the cops give. I did see a car go through a red light this morning right in front of a police car, and the cop didn't go after him.

Do you surf the net at work, even if it's against company policy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, but it's not against company policy as long as the rest of our work gets done.


IF you could have any job you wanted, what would it be?


----------



## Monk

Shakira's masseur.


What is your favorite thing about Easter?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

being with my awesome cousins.

ever spend too much on a suit?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Never bought a suit.

What is your desktop wallpaper?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

a sexy pic of scarlett johansson

what are you doing at this very moment besides for being online


----------



## Monk

building my $20 prop

Who is your favorite Muppet?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

zoot! we have a common bond with the saxaphone


(sorry i goofed)

new question below


----------



## Monk

see above


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

hows the 20 dollar prop coming


----------



## Monk

it's getting better.

Have you ever wanted to just smash something?


----------



## Draik41895

yes,quite often...but i dont...usually

are you good at brain teasers?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Yes, mostly (not the math ones).

Are you really happy with how your life has turned out so far?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Absolutely


If you could do one thing over again, what would it be?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

certain parts of high school...just in the academic sense.

i could have been a better friend to a certain girl and i will forever regret that


lied under oath?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

No - but I'm a pretty good liar otherwise. 

Have you ever committed a crime and not gotten caught?


----------



## Monk

yes

have you ever cheated at a game?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

yep!

Are you honest with your spouse about how much you spend on prop supplies?


----------



## Monk

Sadly, not all the time.

Have you ever taken something that belonged to your spouse for use as a prop?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not that I recall, but if I did, Spooky1 would probably approve.

Do you have a spouse or significant other who is as enthusiastic about Halloween as you are?


----------



## Spooky1

She's catching up rapidly. 

I'll borrow a question for Mr. Chicken.
What's your current computer wallpaper?


----------



## Monk

A scene from 300

same question
What's your current computer wallpaper?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Orange-colored fall leaves.

Have you ever betrayed a friend?


----------



## Monk

no

have you ever taken credit for someone else's work?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No, believe it or not, I'm a boy scout.

Have you ever resented a good friend for some success in their life?


----------



## Monk

not really no

have you ever waved at someone you thought was someone else but you were wrong?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Frequently.

Have you ever answered someone's question because you thought they were talking to you, but it turns out they were on their cell phone?


----------



## Monk

Yes. 

Along the same lines...
Have you ever touched someone and realized they weren't who you thought they were?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

haha yeah

whats the reason behind your last swear


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I was bringing in the garbage and recyling cans in the pouring rain and I dropped one and splashed a ton of water all over my face and shoes. Good times.

What is your favorite Christmas memory?


----------



## smileyface4u23

Watching my kids open the present they really really wanted more than anything - a PS3. 

Do you cheat at cards?


----------



## Just Whisper

only if i can do it without getting caught, and that would consist of looking at someone's hand if they weren't being careful with it.

If you could give $10,000 to one charity which one would it be?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

A local no-kill animal shelter.

What was the last thing you've apologized for?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

my cousin we got in a fight about...well halloween. (long story)

last time you did a good deed


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yesterday - I did NOT kill someone who was riding my bumper


What would be your dream location for retirement?


----------



## Monk

There are so many places I love. The wife and I are seriously discussing several. So far South Africa is my favorite and Panama is her's. So I'll probably retire in Panama


----------



## Draik41895

you wanna check that last post monk?


----------



## Monk

oops

Where is your favorite vacation spot?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Any place where I can be with people I love


If you could be reincarnated as an animal, which one would it be?


----------



## Monk

A shark.


How many countries have you visited in the Southern Hemisphere?


----------



## Wildcat

9

If you had to move, what country would you move to?


----------



## Monk

probably back to Panama or South Africa


Where is your favorite beach located?


----------



## Wildcat

Jaco Beach in Costa Rica.

What was your last dream about?


----------



## Monk

sex


Have you ever painted your toe nails?


----------



## Draik41895

uh,no...

what is your favorite tv show?


----------



## Monk

Monk


How often do you exercise in a week?


----------



## Wildcat

4

What is your favourite past time outside of haunting?


----------



## Monk

drinking hehe


How often do you travel by plane?


----------



## Wildcat

5-6 times a year.

What is your least favourite food?


----------



## Monk

turkey breast lunch meat


what is your favorite drink?


----------



## Draik41895

mountain dew

who is your favorite celeb


----------



## Wildcat

Gin and Redbull

Where was the most public location you had sex?


----------



## Draik41895

i hope you realize im 13

what is your favorite sport?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Can I make my own country? If not, Canada.

Have you ever gotten caught gossiping about someone?


----------



## Monk

Probably the beach.


Have you ever seen penguins in the wild?


----------



## Monk

oops all mixed up here.

favorite sport = hockey

gossiping - yes once

see above for question


----------



## Wildcat

Yes

what was the last movie you saw?


----------



## Monk

Monsters vs aliens 3D

Have you ever played craps at a casino?


----------



## Wildcat

no

Have you ever sky dived?


----------



## Monk

once

Have you ever been on safari?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

no

Ever been caught spying on someone?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

No. I've only been to a casino once...I snuck in when I was 14 (I won five bucks in a slot machine).

Have you ever tried to sneak into Mexico or Canada? Or if you are Canadian have you ever tried to sneak into the USA?


----------



## Monk

no


ever catch someone spying on you?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

yes, and I must say, I was flattered!!!


Ever accidently spit on someone while talking and they didn't know??!! lol


----------



## Just Whisper

yes

have you ever walked in on your parents using the toilet or taking a shower?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i walked in on my dad in the shower once

havr you ever walked in on your parents during intercourse...or had you kids walk in on you?


----------



## ededdeddy

no Luckily

Ever have anyone catch you giving them the extraaaaaa looooong stare


----------



## Monk

yes.


Have you ever waved to someone you thought was waving to you, but they were actually waving to someone behind you?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, and I hate when that happens.


Have you ever told you boss/supervisor that you had a doctor's appointment when you just wanted to take some time off?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No. Luckily, my boss doesn't care how I use PTO so I can just say "uhm it's sunny out I'm staying home" lol

Have you ever eaten something out of the garbage?


----------



## Monk

Yes, many years ago in bootcamp one of my Drill Insrtuctors threw away some cookies and after 'lights out' while I was on fire watch I attacked that trash can like it was cool.


Have you ever ran a red light on purpose.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

No. Just orange lights  (being right under when it goes to red)

Have you ever been too afraid to tell the truth to someone?


----------



## Draik41895

once or twice,i think

whats your favorite strange animal?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Possums. I think they are cute and when they hiss they remind me of Fizgig from "The Dark Crystal."

What is your favorite "guilty pleasure" food?


----------



## ededdeddy

ice cream

do you have a favorite person at work, even though you are to be impartial


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't have to be impartial and I hate them all equally

Just kidding - each of them has has an endearing trait of one type or another. I don't actually have any favorites here, except for the dogs.


Do you stay in touch with your best friend from high school or college?


----------



## ededdeddy

I try, but my closest friend was in LA for a while and then in Florida, then back in LA, then back in Florida, Kinda don't know where he is anymore

Ever run into someone from High School/college. That remembers you but you don't remember them and you fake your way through a conversion


----------



## Monk

yes that has happened a couple of times.


ever pretend to be someone else on the phone?


----------



## ededdeddy

once or twice

Ever pretend to be somebody to get something


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

ha nah we talk alot though lol

flirt your way out of a ticket


----------



## ededdeddy

No..Afraid HE may take me up on it

Ever flirt to get something


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

a drink from the bartender!


put off paying a bill to buy a prop or prop material ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nah, bills come first.

Have you ever taught one of your kids how to belch on cue?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

no kids yet

what laws have you broke


----------



## Monk

I plead the Fifth.


Do you own a gun?


----------



## Draik41895

two spud guns and a few squirt guns,other than that no

do you own a taser?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, and I've only seen them in movies.


How many times have you been tasered?


----------



## Monk

twice


how many times have you been handcuffed (by police)


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

None... I'm a law-abiding citizen. Yup. 

How many times have you been pulled over by the cops?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

twice

how many tickets have you recieved


----------



## RoxyBlue

Two, plus one courtesy ticket


How many times have you been for a ride on a motorcycle?


----------



## Monk

once

have you ever driven an ATV?


----------



## Wildcat

To many to count.

Have you ever performed an act of kindness for a complete stranger?


----------



## Monk

yes

Have you ever been homeless?


----------



## Wildcat

Yes for 3 months.

Do you lie to panhandlers and say "I have no change"?


----------



## Monk

no, I really don't have any change...ever

have you ever used someone else's credit card?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sure. When I was a teen, Mom would give me her credit card to use at Penneys.


Have anyone ever stolen your credit card?


----------



## Monk

no

have you ever started a fire?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, I have, in chemistry lab in college.


Have you ever hiked on the Appalachian Trail?


----------



## Monk

Yes in PA

have you ever put out a fire?


----------



## Draik41895

on candles

did you ever name your stuffed animals?


----------



## chrizzo

yes as a child.

have you ever been in a fist fight?


----------



## Draik41895

nope

have you ever been in a helicopter


----------



## chrizzo

yes several

ever been elected to anything?


----------



## Draik41895

um,i dont think so

have you ever beat a computer at chess?


----------



## naberhoodhaunts

nope i dont think i have ever played chess with a computer.

do you play any xbox 360 games?


----------



## Draik41895

I wish ,i dont even have one

who was your first date


----------



## Dark Angel 27

my first date was with my first boyfriend....hes a jack ass now...wish i never knew him.

how many props have you gotten done this year?


----------



## Wildcat

1.346537832 I think. Are they ever really done?

Have you ever screwed with a tele-marketer?


----------



## Just Whisper

OMG this is my families favorite passtime...seriously.


Do you own any guns?


----------



## ededdeddy

Sure do.

Have you ever blown up something with fireworks


----------



## Monk

definitely

have you ever seen someone hurt themselves with fireworks?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No


Do you have a favorite place to park at work and get annoyed when someone "takes" your space?


----------



## Monk

yes, I have a designated spot.

have you ever purposefully parked in someone's spot?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Yes.

Have you ever cheated in a committed relationship?


----------



## Monk

umm yes

Have you ever been accused of cheating in a committed relationship?


----------



## Draik41895

uh,noo....

have you ever eaten someone else's food?


----------



## Just Whisper

yes, but don't tell them.

Do you prefer a raincoat, an umbrella, or getting wet?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Getting wet

Ever laugh so hard you pee...even a lil bit ?


----------



## Just Whisper

Plenty of times, and sometimes it wasn't a little bit. I laugh really hard.

Have you ever done anything really naughty in an elevator?


----------



## Monk

yes indeed.


have you ever been naked in public?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Um... yes? Skinny dipping at a lake counts, right?

Have you ever taken credit for someone else's work?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but now that you mention it, I did make all of Dave the Dead's props


Do you think there is only way to properly cut a sandwich (diagonal or across)?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

both are lovley 

do u think you would survive a zombie invasion


----------



## Wildcat

Of course.

Which would you rather be, a vampire or werwolf?


----------



## Monk

RoxyBlue said:


> No, but now that you mention it, I did make all of Dave the Dead's props




Vampire

Have you ever bitten someone?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Um.... yes.:devil:

Have you ever "blamed it on the dog" in front of people you didn't know well?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I never do anything that needs to be blamed on the dog in front of anyone


Do you let your pet(s) sleep in your bed with you?


----------



## Monk

Absolutely not! The dogs stay on the floor.

Have you ever put an empty container back in the fridge?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but I work with people who do.


Do you drink straight out of a container rather than use a glass?


----------



## Monk

no, unless one of the kids put back the container with little to nothing left in it. But 99% of the time I use a glass. 

Have you ever put on clothes from the hamper?


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, I don't think so. Well, maybe when I was in college, it might have happened if I were short on quarters for the laundry machines.


Do you use your bedroom floor as a "closet" for clean clothing?


----------



## Monk

I try not to.

Have you ever answered someone else's phone and pretended to be that person?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but I did once pretend to be someone other than me on a phone call.


Have you ever told a telemarketer that the person they were calling for was dead just to get rid of them?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Yes, but the person also happened to be dead. 

Have you ever borrowed something, forgotten to return it and tried to give the thing back years later when you come across it?


----------



## Monk

actually I have.

Have you ever borrowed something and forgotten to give it back and then later on the owner visits and just takes it back?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, but I have experienced the scenario Frankie's Girl posted.


Have you ever decided not to try something new because you were afraid of you might fail or look stupid?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

yup sad but true


plans for the day?


----------



## traditionprincess

Homework and Star Trek. 

A secret where someone died?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

ummmm... not that a secret CAUSED a death, but when my FIL died, I was secretly VERY glad and enjoyed the funeral. (long estrangement and lots of baggage there)

Ever wished for someone to have something bad happen to them and feel GOOD (instead of guilty) when it eventually does?


----------



## Monk

yes

have you ever planned to violently overthrow a government?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Geez, Monk, did you have to BLAB it??!! Oh, er, I mean, NO , of COURSE not!


Have you ever secretly substituted decaf coffee for full strength in the coffee maker at work?


----------



## Monk

no but I think I'll give that a try though


Have you ever taken a nap at work?


----------



## LRB ScareCrow

I used to work "graveyard" shifts while supervising the mentally disabled...We were allowed to watch movies if we wanted to...I put Shrek in one night...I sat in a folding chair in front of the TV...next thing I knew the credits were rolling...and I was sitting on the couch across the room..I never just "blackout" like that...I wonder if I went anywhere during the blackout...

Have you ever been caught sleepwalking?


----------



## Draik41895

many times,i've tried to pee in the trash at the same time too

have you ever broke a prop out of anger?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but I've sometimes wanted to do that to my computer


Have you ever had a hallucination?


----------



## Monk

yes I have

have you ever glued your fingers together...on purpose?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

yes just for fun i suppose


best "hole in the wall" place to get mexican food in your town.


----------



## Monk

does Mexico count? (I'm on the border) if not than any one of the numerous "taco trucks/stands" around here.

have you ever been caught picking your nose in your car?


----------



## LJClarke

No but I have watched too many others do so.

Have you ever put ex-lax in cookies instead of choc. chips for those you don't care for?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

No, but I've been tempted to.

Have you ever "ignored" someone asking to cut in line (in person or in a car)?


----------



## Fangs

Yes and didn't feel one bit guilty about it.

Have you ever toilet-papered a neighbors fence?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I was always a good child and refrained from such pranks


Did you ever get pennied into your dorm room in college - or do it to someone else?


----------



## smileyface4u23

Nope - didn't live in a dorm

Have you ever egged someones car?


----------



## Monk

when I was a kid, but as I remember it, I egged buses more than cars.

ever insulted someone so bad they cried?


----------



## RoxyBlue

God, I hope not. I would feel really bad if I did.


Ever been so mad you cried?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Have you ever chewed out someone to find out later they were innocent?


----------



## Monk

yes

ever forget where you parked your car?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Oh yes - I hate that


Ever try to get into a car thinking it was yours and it wasn't?


----------



## Monk

yes I did that last week!


have you ever tried to mail a letter without a stamp?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Not intentionally 

Have you ever read someone else's diary?


----------



## Monk

does Anne Frank's count?

Do you have a diary?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, although they were quite the popular thing to have when I was a kid.


Is there a band that you would follow anywhere just to hear them play?


----------



## Monk

no

do you believe in UFOs?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

i saw one once

ever been ubducted


----------



## RoxyBlue

If I have been, I sure don't remember


Would you like to shake hands with a Yeti?


----------



## Monk

no thanks.


Do you hunt?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Nope.

Can you shoot a bow and arrow?


----------



## smileyface4u23

No

Can you tie a cherry stem in knot with your tongue?


----------



## Monk

yes but not as fast as I used to

have you ever thrown a grenade?


----------



## smileyface4u23

No

Have you ever bungee jumped?


----------



## spideranne

No

Have you ever sky dived?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

No.

Do you laugh along with people even if you don't think a joke is funny?


----------



## Kaoru

yes

Has someone ever made you so mad you wanted to physicaly get your aggression out? Example: slam your computer to bits?


----------



## smileyface4u23

No...

Have you ever locked yourself out of your house and had to call a locksmith to come open the #[email protected]#$%$#[email protected]#$ door?


----------



## Monk

When I get mad at someone I usually take it out on them and it isn't pretty

have you ever had your neighbor freak out when they saw making a prop?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll answer two here:

I did lock myself out of an apartment once, but was able to climb up to the balcony and get back in through the (fortunately) open sliding glass door.

My neighbors seem to be used to our Halloween addiction, so no freak outs that we know of.

If you were on death row, what would you request for your last meal?


----------



## ededdeddy

hamburgers from 5 Guys

have you ever Sharted (fart with something extra ($h!T))


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

LMAO!!! No, I've been very lucky!

Ever puked at a party...on somebody?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nah just myself.

Have you ever been in a bar and had a member of the opposite sex buy and send you a drink but you didn't know that person?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never had that experience, but I wasn't much of a barfly either.


Have you ever bought a drink at a bar for someone you didn't know?


----------



## ededdeddy

Yes, When I was younger if I had enough I brought drinks for everyone I saw


Ever fake an injury to get out of yard work


----------



## Monk

no

ever have an injury occur while doing yardwork that required medical attention?


----------



## smileyface4u23

Yes - broke my arm

Ever have an injury that should have had medical attention, but you toughed it out instead?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Yes. I am horrible about going to the doctor unless I'm bleeding alot or passing out from pain...

Have you ever recorded over a precious family moment?


----------



## Monk

Yes, I am terrible at that kind of stuff.

Have you ever pretended to be listening to someone when you were totally not listening at all?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm sure that's happened a few times


Have you ever wondered whether your friends or family think you talk too much?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Yes. 

Have you ever had something so bad happen, it shakes your belief/faith (or lost it altogether)?


----------



## Haunted Bayou

No, but then again I am kinda agnostic to begin with

Ever regret going into PetsMart on doggie adoption day?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

YES!!!!! It kills me to see the puppies and kitties that need a home...

Have you ever given a pet up to an animal shelter?


----------



## smileyface4u23

No

Have you ever bought your pet clothes?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

No, but I have threatened to get a small tutu for one of my cats... she just looks like she needs to be wearing a tutu. :googly:

How often have you donated your time to charity?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I'm not sure. I signed up to work the election polls some time ago and have now worked three elections but originally I didn't realize it was paid, poorly paid but paid. Kinda like Jury duty. I'm not sure that counts and that's pretty much all I've done.

How often are you kind to another person (via a word or action) during any given day? Think of maybe the last couple of days.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

A few times each day. Not often, and usually for complete strangers. 

How often have you tried to talk your way out of a ticket?


----------



## Monk

I try whenever I can, but it's been a while.

Have you recently tried to cry your way out of trouble?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

No, I don't like to cry at all. I'm a "face it head on" kind of gal.

Have you ever trashed something valuable/sentimental belonging to someone else on purpose?


----------



## Monk

yes

have you ever fired a shotgun?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes! And I bruised my shoulder doing it, too.


Would you like to take hand gliding lessons?


----------



## Monk

no I don't think so


have you ever puked on a plane?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

No, but had wicked pressure behind my ears when I flew with a head cold. 

Do you have a secret stash of candy that NOBODY knows about, and wouldn't share?


----------



## Monk

no, I don't eat a lot of candy.


What's your favorite candy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's a toss up between chocolate covered cherries and Whoppers brand malted milk balls.


What is the best gift anyone ever gave you?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

My hubby got me a horse-back riding trek (that we did together, and he'd never ridden before) for Valentine's one year... I just remember being so touched that he'd do something like that. It really was a big deal since he didn't realize it was "adventure riding" with endurance horses - I LOVED it, as we went into pretty heavy terrain and jumped creeks and stuff, but I was constantly looking back to see if he got dumped off. (I miss my horses  )



What was something that scared you to try - but you ended up loving?


----------



## Monk

besides sex?  

cliff diving, well more like jumping from cliffs into water not much diving here.


how often do you talk to your parents?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I call my mom every two or three weeks to chat. She passes the news on to my dad after she gets off the phone (my dad rarely answers the phone - he says when we were all living at home, the phone was rarely for him anyway)


Do you enjoy crossword puzzles?


----------



## Monk

I prefer cryptograms to crossword puzzles but I do enjoy puzzles in general.


How often do you text on your cell phone?


----------



## Kaoru

Depends...about once or twice a day. 

What is your favorite all time horror movie?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Look closely at my avatar... 

My favorite regular movie of all time is "Murder By Death" because I love mysteries and that was an all star cast with excellent writing. 


What is your favorite childhood memory regarding your sibling(s)?


----------



## Kaoru

I have ALOT of siblings...2 younger sisters and 3 older brothers. I'de say for my sisters it would have to just be plaiyng with other freinds at the park and having bike races. With my brothers I was a bit young but I remember getting them in trouble when I tried to follow them at night when they were triyng to sneak out of the house. That was just real funny but not for them. hehehehehehe 

What was the best Halloween time you ever had?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Halloween 2002. Married my sweetie. 

Would you donate a kidney to a friend if you were compatable?


----------



## Kaoru

They would have to probably be a childhood freind of mine to do that. Although I will donate my organs if i ever die in a car accident...god help me...I hope I dont go that way. 

What is the worst Halloween you have ever had?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

The first Halloween I was "too old" to go TOT. I was 13, and I remember my friends making fun of the idea and I caved and didn't go. 


Do you have a family member that you truly wish you weren't related to?


----------



## Kaoru

Tricky question, I am thinking of 2 poeple who are at a tie, my cousin ernesto and 2nd oldest brother rick. Both of these men are not the nicest of human beings. Both are adults in the 30s and 40s. Meh, you have a real black sheep in each family though.

What is the most disturbing costume you have ever seen?


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I haven't seen one yet that is too over-the-top...

Ever get a present from your spouse that you hated but said you liked it?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nah, Spooky1 has excellent taste


Do you think your life gets better every year?


----------



## Monk

I don't know about better, but I know it gets shorter hehehe.

Have you read any books by Dan Brown?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, "Angels and Demons". I think I also read "The DaVinci Code", but I might be just remembering the movie.

Speaking of movies.....

If you could pick any movie to star in, what movie would it be?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

One of the LOTR movies, since I'd get to travel and live in New Zealand during filming.

What would you spend $20 on right this minute?


----------



## Monk

booze, just because

do you ever drink during the week or only on weekends?


----------



## smileyface4u23

Neither - I don't drink.

Have you ever dated someone you met online?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Nope. Met the hubby over 8 years ago, I think that was just when the online thang was heating up...


Ever had bad enough service that you stiffed the waiter/ress?


----------



## spideranne

Nope. Been married for 12 years, met the old fashioned way - set up by friends.

What is your earliest memory?


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Having my tonsils taken out and waking up in a crib with bars on top,then eating ice cream after.(its all about the food folks).....

Ever cause a car accident?


----------



## Monk

yes


Have you ever had counseling?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Yes. Many times, for many different reasons.

Have you ever given a large sum of money to a family member?


----------



## Monk

Does my wife count? 
I try to be generous when I can be.

Have you ever gone out and left a friend behind?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Yes, but their choice.

Have you ever started a rumor that you knew was untrue?


----------



## Monk

in my youth


do you follow your own advice?


----------



## Kaoru

sometimes, depends.

What is your favorite horror novel?


----------



## Monk

I would say Pet Cemetery, I really loved that one.


How often do you read novels?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Lately? Too busy to read at all.  Usually read 4-5 a week. 



What is a music "guilty pleasure" that you'd be embarrassed about if others found out you listened to? (awkward sentence, much?)


----------



## Joiseygal

I guess my guilty pleasure would be, "Do you really want to hurt me, by Boy George". I love 80's music and he actually was one of my favorite singers.



Did you ever run away from home?


----------



## Monk

Yes, in my teenage years.

Have you ever thought you had a conversation with someone but found out you had dreamt it?


----------



## Kaoru

Yes, its one of those quick dejavu dreams you get...sorta freaky on the mind. I like it though.

What was the one big thing you got away with as a teenager?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

The only thing that really comes to mind is maybe my prom night. It was an epic horror story that fortunately never came out (thank heavens they didn't arrest my best friend and her date cause I believe that would have probably clued in my parents). Involved drunken, angry date, near accident avoiding a rabbit, trashed friends, hotel rooms, police, vomiting (not me - designated driver), and crawling around a dimly lit parking lot in formal wear looking for a #@!$ ring.

*sigh*




Ever eaten an entire cake or pie by yourself?


----------



## smileyface4u23

Nope. I only get 1 piece before the rest of the family devours it.

Have you ever brought food home and "hidden" it to make sure no one else ate it?


----------



## Monk

Yes, but it never seemed to work out the way I planned. Someone always finds the food!

Have you ever wondered why you do the things you do?


----------



## ededdeddy

I have had that moment

Every yelled at someone in front of others trying to get your point across even though you know it should be done behind closed doors.


----------



## Joiseygal

Yes I have had a few moments I lost my temper and should of resolved the issue behind closed doors.

What was your most embarrassing moment?


----------



## Monk

I don't embarrass easily except when I see myself naked in the mirror 


How many tattoos do you have?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Two - a dream catcher on my left outter thigh and a braided leather band going around that same leg that the dream catcher hangs off of and has a tie on my inside thigh and an extra set of feathers hanging off of the back of the band.

Have you ever regretted marrying your current spouse?


----------



## Monk

unfortunately, yes I have. :undecideton:


Ever have your spouse not believe you when you are being completely honest?


----------



## Don Givens

Of course.....why not just ask "have you ever been married"?

Ever applogized for something you knew wasn't your fault ....... er, I mean have you ever been married?


----------



## Draik41895

never been married,lol

ever been punished for something you didnt do?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Yes. Lots of times when I was a kid. My mom was really of the "spank first, ask questions later" type of parenting style.


Have you ever felt so guilty that you had to admit to someone that you told them a lie that you had gotten away with?


----------



## Joiseygal

Oh yes my conscience usually gets the best of me. 


Do you prefer ice cream or candy?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Ice cream.

Ever begged off going somewhere important just because you wanted to sit around your house reading/watching tv?


----------



## ededdeddy

define Important..In laws try all the time..

Ever over heard a conversion and later used it to your advantage


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Yes. I have great hearing, and it helps that I wear my earbuds all the time at work... even if there is no music turned on. 


Ever set someone up to get caught in a lie?


----------



## ededdeddy

all the time sometimes it seems like my job


Ever gone to the store for something and said it was out so you could get want you want


----------



## Monk

sure 

Ever you ever bought something, used it, and then returned it after you were done using it?


----------



## Joiseygal

Ummmmm.....yep I'm guilty!

Have you ever blacked out?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Yes, but due to sickness. 


Have you told someone they look "great" when they asked if they looked okay in an outfit and really didn't?


----------



## ededdeddy

yes

Ever wished you could spend all day in the bathtub


----------



## Monk

not ALL day.


How many credit cards do you have?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Only two.


Are you carrying more credit card debt than you'd like at the moment?


----------



## Monk

yes I am


When was the last time you were in Las Vegas?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never


Do you think you would make a good President of the United States?


----------



## Kaoru

No

Do you prefer chocolate or Vanilla ice cream?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Neither is my first choice - I'm a strawberry girl. (otherwise it would depend on my mood)


If you could go back and warn yourself about something that would change the outcome of your life, would you?


----------



## ededdeddy

NO, For all the bad there is too much good that would be missed

Ever lied about the way dinner tastes


----------



## RoxyBlue

What, and reward bad cooking?!?!?!

I do try to be diplomatic, though


Would you like to spend a week on the space station if you were offered the chance?


----------



## ededdeddy

sure

ever eaten the last of something then lied to not get in trouble...I don't know who ate the last cookie, as you brush crumbs off your shirt


----------



## RoxyBlue

Seeing as how it's just me and Spooky1 at the house, it's kind of easy to figure out who ate the last of anything, at least until the dog learns how to open the refrigerator.


Have you ever spiked food with something less than pleasant and left it in a company refrigerator as a means of getting that obnoxious co-worker who eats everyone else's leftovers to stop eating yours?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

No, but I learned the hard way to bring stuff that I can keep at my desk, or pack a mini cooler. 


Have you ever borrowed something and not returned it on purpose?


----------



## ededdeddy

Never on purpose, I just suck at giving back

Ever laughed at a joke you didn't understand


----------



## RoxyBlue

Probably at least once in my life, but hopefully I figured out why it was funny later.


Ever told a joke and no one laughed?


----------



## ededdeddy

It happens I guess just can't remember when.

Ever "Playfully" punched someone and wished you had hit them harder, maybe even made it hurt


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I think it's much more entertaining to hit someone just hard enough that they wonder whether you meant it playfully or not


Do you cry when someone else does?


----------



## Joiseygal

My emotions are wacky so it's hard to say if I would cry or not?


Do you eat spam?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Not all the time, but I grew up with eating it occasionally


Do you ever take the larger slice of cake or pie?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, but only because I am considerate of Spooky1's waistline and am willing to sacrifice to help him stay slim

Okay, the real answer is, I don't go out of my way to take the larger piece of anything because I am also considerate of my waistline - easier to keep the weight off than take it off.


Ever eat anythig you hated just to be polite?


----------



## ededdeddy

YES, I tend to be very diplomatic

Ever left for work early or stayed longer than you needed to, just to be away from home


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Yes. But not much since I got married. 


Ever ate something that was past it's expiration date?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sure, and I'm not dead yet


Do you put towels in the wash after one use or figure they're good for at least a week?


----------



## Monk

I usually go two times before washing.

Do you wear socks to bed?


----------



## Spooky1

Only if it's really cold (or Roxy has really cold feet) 

Do you ever try to avoid your boss at work?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Not really. She rarely ventures out of her office, and we get along fine.


Do you have an area of your house that you'd be embarrassed to have people see?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Yes, the inside. :jol:

Do you drink heavily at MnTs?


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Not yet but I am willing 

Do you run red lights in the middle of the night when nobody is around?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

once in a while its a rush


would you shoot your best friend if the became a zombie?


----------



## scareme

In the head, for sure. Only way to make sure they stay dead.

If you were a zombie, would you eat your best friend?


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

only if they didnt shoot me first

if you were a vampire would you go after your own family


----------



## scareme

I think I'd want fresh blood, my family has been around for awhile.

If you were a vampire would you go with the whole cape thing, or try to blend in?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Blend in most of the time, and save the cape for special occasions



If you were a vampire, would you try to target only the bad people?


----------



## Spooky1

I'd like to think I would, but could I really control the blood lust, and aren't all people at least a little bad occasionally? 

If you were a vampire would you live in a tomb or try to live in a house like a normal human?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

House... throws people off the trail.

If I asked you if I looked fat would you tell me the truth?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Probably not, but I'd tell you if an outfit wasn't flattering. 


What would you consider your biggest flaw?


----------



## Monk

I tend to procrastinate, I hate that.


ever catch your significant other flirting with someone else?


----------



## Spooky1

Yeah, she was flirting with Danny Trejo at Horrorfind weekend. 

Do you open the Halloween candy to eat some yourself before Halloween?


----------



## The Creepster

No...

Would you laugh if you saw someone fall?


----------



## morbidmike

does a bear poop inthe woods????

would you be a peeping tom if you were invisible???


----------



## rottincorps

DAM STREIGHT!


would you steal a corps from an open grave and use it for a lawn prop........and no one would find out?


----------



## morbidmike

would and have

would you wrestle an alligator???


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Would you be promiscuous if you'd never have consequences? No disease, no pregnancy, no angry person coming after you?


----------



## The Creepster

No...no risk.... no reward 

Would you order a x-large pizza and have it delivered to a weight watchers meeting and eat it


----------



## rottincorps

oh Ive got to do that



would you put ex-lax in brownies at a company party


----------



## morbidmike

Ooooooh yeah!!!! that would be funny

if you did that ^ would you al;so hide all the toilet paper in the stall's that would be funnier!!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Probably not.

Have you ever lied to a friend in order to make him or her not feel bad about something.


----------



## morbidmike

once and awhile

have you ever regretted a post you posted??


----------



## Night Watchman

No.

Have you ever soaped windows on Halloween?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nah, I've always been a good child


Are you the only one in your neighborhood to set up a Halloween display?


----------



## Night Watchman

Not sure, this is the first year in my new neighbourhood.

Do you drive around to look for other home haunts?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't know that we've ever actually done that (we do go out looking at Christmas decorations, though - it's a nostalgia thing)

Have you ever seen a house that you would buy in a second if you could because it was the perfect setting for a haunt?


----------



## Spooky1

Yes, and you know which one I'd buy.

Would you want someone in your neighborhood to have a better haunt than you?


----------



## The Creepster

They sure can try.... But if all you do is buy your props, that's not going to happen

Would you ever wear a moo-moo?


----------



## morbidmike

Being 6ft4in 213 lbs dont think it would fit rite

how many friends from high school do you keep in contact with?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sad to say, none, although I do keep up with a friend I met while working a summer job when I was in high school.


If you've had more than one job, which one was your favorite?


----------



## The Creepster

yes a Bouncer...I miss that job..

Would you walk away...if you knew you had no chance?


----------



## RoxyBlue

You mean like from the edge of a cliff where you knew you have no chance of surviving if you fell off? Of course, and an entirely sensible decision, too, I might add


Have you ever run into someone that you used to have a crush on and it was a case of "My God, what WAS I thinking?!?!"


----------



## fick209

HA - Yes!!!



Do you treat your pets better than you treat most people?


----------



## The Creepster

YES!!!! better than anybody

Would you pay to have work done cause your lazy, not because you don't have the knowledge?


----------



## fick209

Damn right - I do it every fall in November - I hire a lawn service to come in to mow, clean up leaves and clean gutters on house


Ever have telemarketers call, you set down the phone walk away, come back 15 minutes later and they are still on the line?


----------



## The Creepster

No they won't call me anymore their boss yells at them for talking to me

Would you purposely push someone down cause your in a mood?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Stand in front of me and we'll find out


Do you refrain from making inappropriate hand gestures at other drivers when they cut you off in traffic?


----------



## The Creepster

That's what a Ball-peen hammer for...I usually have 10-12 of them handy at all times

Would you not replace the paper towels...because the one before you leaves a corner of a sheet left?


----------



## RoxyBlue

This happens at work frequently - I replace it, but I get annoyed as well

Do you drink out of the carton?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yes.

Do you ever wish you could travel in time and go back to change a decision?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nah, because it probably wouldn't be a good idea. I mean, how would I know that the outcome would be better with a different decision?


Have you ever wanted to be an animal trainer?


----------



## The Creepster

yes...an EVIL trainer

Have you ever wished someone dead?


----------



## debbie5

Daily. And I wish them to die in various ways as well.

Do you have any habits others might consider nutsy (& describe)?


----------



## RoxyBlue

None that I am aware of, but perhaps Spooky1 knows differently


Do you have a favorite place to go when you want some quiet time?


----------



## Draik41895

not really,i usually go ride my bike


----------



## The Archivist

Draik, you're supposed to ask a question at the end.

I'll pick up the slack...

If given the opportunity, would you live in a community built for and by Haunters like yourself?


----------



## Spooky1

Yes, as long as there were some real world jobs around. We'd still have bills to pay.

Would you not buy a house your spouse likes, because it doesn't have a good layout for Halloween?


----------



## The Creepster

No...because any house can accommodate a Haunt

When driving by a vehicle accident do you wish to see a body..or chunks..or something


----------



## Night Watchman

Creepster you are a Mental Case...you need to see a doctor lol.

No I don't want to see a body or parts or chunks, but to rain on your parade I once saw a guy with blood coming out his ears and nose and mouth. He died later that day.

What would be your prefered type of Halloween candy?


----------



## The Creepster

Well being around that for several years, you get numb to it , plus all the secondary crashes that occurred cause of "rubbernecking" 

Don't eat candy so I would say a apple


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

No question for the next poster, Creepster?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll post one for him:

If you find a spider or wasp in your house, do you kill it or get someone else to do it?


----------



## debbie5

WHAT KIND OF WIMP ARE YOU TO EVEN CONSIDER SUCH A THING!!??!
KILL YOUR OWN DANG BUGS!! 
Sorry..LOL.

Have you ever called the cops on somebody?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Yes.
Just did about a week ago. Called the non-emergency police number due to someone driving through the neighborhood at 2am revving their motor and peeling out down the street - in a double cab half-ton pickup. Either drunk or stupid... or both. Could have lost control and at minimum done some serious property damage.  



Have you ever sucked up to someone to get ahead?


----------



## The Creepster

No

Have you ever stitched your own cut up?


----------



## DeadGuyCandC

No, but I have used Super Glue! 

If you could own any movie prop what would it be?


----------



## The Creepster

The Bates House.

watch someone drop something, wait for them to leave then go pick it up


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Not that I can remember.

Passed gas and blamed it on the dog or someone else?


----------



## The Creepster

yes..even though I was alone and no animals were present

went to pick up what you thought was heavy, but really was light


----------



## RoxyBlue

I about tossed a glassful of water across a table at a restaurant for that very reason. It was served in what appeared to be a heavy glass mug, but was actually plastic. I calibrated the lift based on the presumed heavy glass, and it came up much faster than anticipated.


How many times have you found all or part of a bug in something you were eating?


----------



## The Creepster

I ask for it on purpose....

How many times have you drank something even though someone told you already its disgusting


----------



## RoxyBlue

Probably done it at least once - after all, they may have been wrong


Do you enjoy pretending to be someone other than you actually are when on line?


----------



## ededdeddy

Nope I is what I is

have you ever asked for an opinion on how to do something, knowing that person would take over and you wouldn't have to do it all


----------



## The Creepster

Yes but only when the person really has no idea of what they are doing and hurt themself.

Have you ever hit someone on purpose with a cart at the store


----------



## RoxyBlue

Remind me not to shop in your store

And no, although I've been bumped by other people


If you could star in a movie, which one would it be?


----------



## ededdeddy

Ferris Bueller

Have you ever told someone they have nothing to worry about and then demote or fire them later


----------



## RoxyBlue

No - I did have to let someone go once, and I hated doing it even though it was necessary.

Have you ever been fired yourself?


----------



## The Creepster

Nah....wait does putting your old boss in the hospital count?

Do you steal pens and such from work?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I take them openly


What would be your ideal retirement location?


----------



## The Creepster

Sicily 

Do you still hand write letters?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, sadly, I stopped doing that years ago. I still hand-write personal notes in cards, though.


When was the last time you got a personal letter in the mail (collections letters don't count)?


----------



## ededdeddy

If cards a letters often 

When did you last pay a bill with a check


----------



## RoxyBlue

This morning.


Do you use a calculator rather than add numbers in your head?


----------



## stick

Most of the time.

Do you buy most of your stuff at the store with cash?


----------



## The Archivist

Not if I can help it. 

Do the people that work at Lowe's/Home Depot/etc. recognize you on sight?


----------



## Night Watchman

I go to a store called Home Hardware and they know see me often.

Do you dread having to put up outside Christmas decorations?


----------



## The Archivist

I dread having to LOOK at other people's stupid christmas decorations! All those lights and cheer is enough to make me gag.

Do you wish we could eliminate all the holidays after Halloween and just make our season three months long?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, absolutely not. Besides, our season is all year long when you haunt the Forum


Would you like to be a member of a police K-9 team?


----------



## The Creepster

yes to have access to the weapons cage!!!!!

would you put a cloths pin on you lip?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do I have to leave it there very long?


Have you ever been on a blind date?


----------



## Kaoru

nope although I should have tried it.

Have you ever been anywhere out of the US?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, we went on a trip to London and Edinburgh for our honeymoon.


If you had to live permanently in another country, which one would you choose?


----------



## Kaoru

Lima Peru. I was born and its been remodeled big time now with nice apartments by the beach. Very cheap cost of living too. 

What language would you prefer to learn or wish to learn other then english?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Klingon

Just kidding - Spanish. I learned the basics when I was in grade school and took Spanish classes in high school for three years. I bought some refresher training materials a few years ago, so all I need to do is find the time to start learning it all over again


What is your least favorite household chore?


----------



## Kaoru

Oh Klingon! My hubby had a klingon dictionary! LOL! Still find it funny people are actually fluent in it.

I have no favorite household chore. Not a fan of it

Has your hubby ever been in the "Dog House" or in any type of big trouble with you?


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, heavens, no. And believe it or not, in 21 years of marriage, we've never had a fight, either.


When you have cake, do you prefer one with icing that's the same flavor as the cake (like chocolate on chocolate) or a contrasting flavor (like buttercream on chocolate - and I wish I had some right now)?


----------



## Kaoru

Probably vanilla icing on a chocolate cake. 
AAAACK...Damn you got me hungry thinking about cake. 

Have you ever had halloween block? Where you just had no ideas at all?


----------



## debbie5

Nope. Too many ideas and not enough greenbacks.

When was the last time you sharted yourself??(figure it out, people)


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Since I don't know what that means, probably never.

Would you rather have someone tell you really loud in front of a crowd of people something like you have a booger to your face or have them just act like it isn't there and let you go through the day like that?


----------



## RoxyBlue

To enlighten (and I only know this because I work with guys), a "shart" occurs when someone passes gas that also contains fecal material.

Now back to our regularly scheduled program...

This is a tough one - the first choice ensures public humiliation, the second the delayed embarrassment of wondering how many people are talking about your booger face at the end of the day. I choose "don't tell me", because I can always console myself with the thought that hopefully no one noticed:googly:

Would you rather spend Thanksgiving quietly at home if you had the choice?


----------



## The Creepster

Yes

Would you deep fry the pumpkin pie...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hmmm, that might actually taste okay - NOT!:googly:


Would you like to make a prop out of the turkey neck bones?


----------



## fick209

never had the chance to even think about it since older brother and uncles have fight each year over who gets the neck. yuck.



Have you ever called in sick to work because of a hangover?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I have my hangovers at work


Do you think you're a good dancer?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Yes I do!

Do you think you are a good kisser?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ask Spooky1:devil:


Are you the one who gets clean-up duty after a holiday dinner?


----------



## fick209

yes - dad & I always volunteer to do the clean up.



Have you ever succeeded in sweet talking your way out of a speeding ticket?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

No.

What was the worst thing you ever did that you got away with?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Drove across the front lawn of my high school one night after a rehearsal, leaving two monstrously visible tire tracks because it was winter and the ground was slushy. All the way home, we were like "Don't tell Mom, don't tell Mom"


Who is your favorite relative?


----------



## The Creepster

My Pop's

Do you like pickles


----------



## Lady Nyxie

RoxyBlue said:


> Drove across the front lawn of my high school one night after a rehearsal, leaving two monstrously visible tire tracks because it was winter and the ground was slushy. All the way home, we were like "Don't tell Mom, don't tell Mom"
> 
> Who is your favorite relative?


Well, that creepy Creepster beat me to this one, but I am going to answer it anyway... Me, me, me. I am my favorite relative.

Yes, Creepster, I love pickles (not sweet though). So much so, in fact, that I make homemade pickes and put them up for winter.

Are you looking forward to all that Thanksgiving is about today?


----------



## The Creepster

Lady Nyxie said:


> Well, that creepy Creepster beat me to this one, but I am going to answer it anyway... Me, me, me. I am my favorite relative.
> 
> Yes, Creepster, I love pickles (not sweet though). So much so, in fact, that I make homemade pickes and put them up for winter.
> 
> Are you looking forward to all that Thanksgiving is about today?


Yes...I get to collect some money that is owed to me

And how would one get to enjoy some homemade pickles...please say "who ever can beat me in a leg wrestle contest"


----------



## debbie5

As long as your leg is ATTACHED to you...I don't wanna be whacked in the head with your dismembered thigh meat...

where is your question, C??

(And hands off my bread n' butter pickles....)


----------



## haunted canuck

no we celebrate thanksgiving early in Canada.

why does American football have 4 downs and Canadian 3?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Because Canadians are more efficient?



What foods would you pick for your last meal on earth?


----------



## debbie5

T-bone steak, baked potato with sour cream..that's all.

Have you ever tried to fix something, only to realize it was a project way beyond you, and just threw it away instead, hoping no one would notice it was gone??


----------



## The Creepster

yes I called him george.....

ever put metal in a microwave?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, yes I have, but not on purpose. I left a spoon in a cup of hot chocolate that needed a little warming up.


Do you think cooking with gas is much better than using electric?


----------



## debbie5

Yes. I despise electric stoves/cooktops. (I need to see the flame.)Ovens are okay, though.

Lemon cookie or raspberry cookie?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Interesting...no chocolate option. I like both but have to go with raspberry.

Ham, Turkey or Roast Beef for Christmas?


----------



## nixie

None of the above (vegan)

White or multi-colored Christmas lights?


----------



## RoxyBlue

White - we do use more than one color on the house and tree, but we don't mix colors in a strand


real tree or artificial tree


----------



## The Creepster

Depends on what the neighbor planted this past year.....

Would you run over a animal to spare the salvation army bell ringer?


----------



## debbie5

I would run over the animal and then give it to the bell ringer to eat.

Ever dumped a friend & regretted it later??


----------



## Lady Nyxie

No. I am cold hearted and am going to die of grudgitis.

Ever regretted saying something mean to someone who deserved it?


----------



## debbie5

No...I can go ghetto on people who deserve it. It's rare, but it happens. I use it defensively, only.

Ever wish you could buy an old beater car, & tie a wide plank to the front bumper just to ram other cars with??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ah, so you've seen my car


Do you park as far away from other cars in public lots in the hopes your car won't get dinged?


----------



## The Creepster

Nah its hard to ding a tricycle.....

Ever cut yourself shaving your tongue?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Twice this week already - damn straight edge razors!:googly:


Ever have a crush on someone that turned out to be a butthead once you got to know him/her?


----------



## debbie5

I find most buttheads to be pretty much immediately self-evident...and then they get elected for something.


What was the most recent item(s) you vomited??


----------



## The Creepster

blood....it was brutal and I liked it

Did you lie about buying something for someone else, but it was really for you


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Absolutely.

How many presents do you buy for yourself at Christmas time?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't think I ever have, at least not with that intent, but I've certainly been on the verge of buying something for myself this time of year and gotten a "You know, it's almost Christmas" comment from Spooky1


Do you enjoy watching sports on TV?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Nascar and hockey.

Does Creepster scare you?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nah, I think he's probably just one big fluffy bunny kind of guy in real life


Do you dye your hair?


----------



## The Creepster

Lady Nyxie said:


> Nascar and hockey.
> 
> Does Creepster scare you?


Yes...yes he does, yet I can't stop myself



RoxyBlue said:


> Nah, I think he's probably just one big fluffy bunny kind of guy in real life
> 
> Do you dye your hair?


Shhhh your ruining my image...I have worked so hard to be the bad boy

Nope its all natural...even on my back:googly:

Do you ever want to give me homemade pickles?


----------



## debbie5

YES! I do....but my garden does not grow curcurbits well..they all failed this year. I can send you homemade blueberry jam or syrup, or strawberry preserves next year. Frozen fresh peas?? Let me know- I might try pickling carrots as well. I really admire the women who used to do all this...you had to have it all set up like a factory to can all that stuff! If you ran out of food during the winter- u were screwed. I miss our family's farm...wanted to take it over but it was sold off just as I was in a position & old enough to buy it.  TANGENTIAL!! LOL....


Do you ever want to buy an indentured servant? Is that still legal?? If not, why?? It's not a slave, per se.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Isn't that what children are? And they're perfectly legal, too:googly:

Would you like to have a fulltime housekeeper or butler to take care of things for you?


----------



## The Creepster

What kind of things? Secret things...ok

You wish you were one of my kitty cats don't you!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nah, I'd rather be a unicorn so I could poke your eye out:googly:


Would you like to have a transporter a la Star Trek to get around in?


----------



## ededdeddy

Sure would can't ever get anywhere on time. Are to beleive But I goof off to much


Ever wished you could regenerate just to mess with people's minds


----------



## RoxyBlue

Now that would be a cool skill to have. Then again, once word got around, people would probably start trying to hack you up just to see you regenerate and you'd start spending all your time making new body parts for yourself. So maybe not


What country would you like to visit before you die?


----------



## debbie5

Italy, but only if the men there wash first.

Ever saved somebody's life?


----------



## RoxyBlue

If I have, no one ever told me


Would you like to be a guardian angel?


----------



## The Creepster

A mischievous one thats not very good at it

Have you ever wanted to tell a kid, your not special, and not everyone wins in life for just showing up


----------



## nixie

Not the first one, but I have told them the second!

Do you kiss and tell?


----------



## The Creepster

Yes with video 

Have enjoyed witnessing some form of suffering?


----------



## scareme

NO, unless it's seeing someone trip, and you can't help but smile.

Have you ever not answered the phone when you saw it was your spouce/parent/child?


----------



## The Creepster

Yes.....I am a equal opportunity hater!

Have you ever taken a penny...but never leave a penny?


----------



## scareme

I collect pennies, so I never take one cause I want to break my dimes. And I don't leave one, cause I collect pennies.

Have you ever accepted change, knowing the clerk gave you too much back?


----------



## The Creepster

Nope...

Have you ever raced someone with you cart to beat them to the checkout line?


----------



## scareme

Only if they have a biljillion things in their cart, and I'm in a hurry. 

Have you ever left a bathroom without using it cause someone scarey was in there?


----------



## The Creepster

Thats a rhetorical question....So Nope

Have you ever wanted to prove that everything is flammable


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Not really, no.

Were you ever, or are you, afraid to swim in the ocean because of "Jaws"?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nah, but being around water at night is scary because then you can't see the sharks before they see you


Would you like to be taller than you are?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Uhm, no lol I'm already 6' 5" and that's plenty tall goodness for me.

Have you ever wanted to change your first name and if so what was the new name you wanted?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think "Roxy" is a lovely first name just as it is

I don't think I've ever wanted to change my first name (and didn't change my last when I got married, either), but I did choose "Angela" as my confirmation name. I have no idea why

Were you popular in high school?


----------



## The Creepster

Oh yes very.....I was the pretty one

Have you ever set someone up for failure?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't need to - most people set themselves up for failure without any help from me at all


Have you ever done something a little bizarre in public just to see what would happen?


----------



## The Creepster

Ummm.... no, not me:googly:

Has eating Wheaties ever made you stronger?


----------



## scareme

No.

What do you eat when you want to go to the bathroom?


----------



## The Creepster

I can't say on here

Do you want a full time maid?


----------



## scareme

Isn't that why we have kids, so we can have live-in maids? 

How old were you when you learned to swim?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Probably late grade school or junior high age - took me that long to get over being afraid to let go of the edge of the swimming pool


Would you take a pay cut in order to have more time away from work?


----------



## The Creepster

No...I AM GREEDY

Have you ever tried to do a "farmers blow" ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

If that's when you pinch one nostril shut and then blow snot out the other, no, but my dad could do it


Would you like to take a trip to the moon?


----------



## nixie

Some might say I'm already there on a regular basis... but yes, I would.

Have you ever kissed up to anyone to get what you want?


----------



## morbidmike

no i punch them in the face


have you ever got caught picking your nose while driving not knowing you did it


----------



## The Creepster

no...cause I use the farmers blow 

Have you ever tried to drink ocean water?


----------



## scareme

No, but I swallowed it anyway.

Have you ever had to pay for destroying a library book?


----------



## Haunted Bayou

no..... but I can never return one on time so I don't go to the library any longer

Do you text while driving or drive while texting?


----------



## The Creepster

No....I don't have thumbs

Ever sniff the receiver on the phone?


----------



## morbidmike

yeah it smells funny try a public pay phone


have you ever farted in your friends car and look at them and yell out damn dude


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but my brothers and male co-workers like to do that. Men! (shakes head)

Do you re-read favorite books?


----------



## The Creepster

Yes....

Have you ever put socks on your dogs feet?


----------



## morbidmike

yeah thats funny to watch


have you ever put scotch tape on a cats feet


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, she kept hiding it from me


Do you get a feeling of having a burden lifted from you whenever you get rid of junk from your house?


----------



## scareme

A little, but I also worry I might be getting rid of something I might want later.

Do you collect something that makes your partner crazy?


----------



## The Creepster

Yes....but I am not telling

Have you ever started a fight on purpose


----------



## morbidmike

I wouldnt do that I'm a nice guy


have you ever boiled a live lobster


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, that would actually make me feel bad


Would you undergo a brain transplant to get a better personality?


----------



## The Creepster

No way..unless I could be president of the Dole factory

Would you knock someone down for their own good?


----------



## nixie

If it really was for their own good

Did you become what you wanted to be when you grew up?


----------



## The Creepster

Yes....Yes I did...

Have you ever given someone a noogie?


----------



## morbidmike

plenty of times people get mad when gobbs of hair fall out in my knuckles



have you ever given your friend an atomic wedgie??


----------



## The Creepster

Yes...they were thankful

Have you ever watched a cartoon and thought you could do that!


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, because I'm pretty sure I would not survive if a road runner dropped an anvil on me.


If you could be a cast member of a TV show, which show would it be?


----------



## The Creepster

Metalocolypse 

What is your favorite sport?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't really care for any sport, although I do like baseball movies.



Do you wonder about where you might be going after you die?


----------



## scareme

No, I'm heaven bound, and all hell can't stop me.

Have you ever had funny side effects from meds, and what were they?


----------



## The Creepster

Yes....Oxycodone.... I thought there was a god

Have you ever pet a kitty the wrong direction?


----------



## scareme

I do it all the time. My kitty loves it when I **** her off.

Have you ever had to "express" your pet's anal glands?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ewww, no, we let the vet do that, and he hates it:googly:


Have you ever been hang gliding?


----------



## nixie

No, but I would love to someday!

What was the worst clothing/hair fashion trend you followed in your teens?


----------



## The Creepster

rat tail....

What was the worse thing you ever tasted?


----------



## RoxyBlue

A sulfur-based compound of some kind that I was pipetting in a lab years ago - pretty nasty.


Do you consider a lack of walk-in closets a deal breaker as far as buying a new home goes?


----------



## The Creepster

No.....unless they are portals to hell

Do you think that almost everything you read or see on the news is a lie?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Biased, yes; lie, probably not usually.


Would you like to have a superhero as a best friend?


----------



## The Creepster

No...villian

would you go outside your comfort zone?


----------



## nixie

Not sure I even have a comfort zone. If I do, it's pretty vast.

Apart from Halloween, what is your greatest obsession?


----------



## The Creepster

Kindness towards others

If you could do one thing and get away with it what would it be?


----------



## morbidmike

being able to rob as many banks as I could in 1 day


if you were invisible would you mess with people or use this gift for good


----------



## The Creepster

Hmmmm...I wonder

If you were a flavor what would you be?


----------



## Unclecreepy

watermelon.


How many times have you stolen something from a restaurant? Like silverware, salt pepper shaker,etc..


----------



## scareme

Never on purpose, but once a napkin got stuck on my coat. I walked out pass the staff and noone said a word about the big red napkin hanging off my coat. Had my picture taken in front of the restaurant, and then we noticed it.

Have you ever had a picture taken, and when you saw it said, "Oh my god, why didn't someone tell me ....?"?


----------



## morbidmike

never my image dont show up in pic's or mirrors for some reason


do you watch Star Trec be honest so I can make funn of you


----------



## RoxyBlue

Absolutely - I love Star Trek, especially the good old original version, so there


Do people see you as the go-to person when they need help?


----------



## morbidmike

nope they see me as an jackass in the field of green


are you kind to people who dont deserve it


----------



## RoxyBlue

I try to be kind to everyone, because life is too short to waste on meanness.

Have you ever done a secret favor for someone?


----------



## The Creepster

Yes.....I am friends with Morbid Mike Shhhhhhhhh:googly:

Would you take one for the team?


----------



## morbidmike

nope the team is on their own


would you dance neeked for money on IMU's pirate ship???


----------



## The Creepster

Wait I am supposed to get paid?

Would you like a free lap dance?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, that would be kind of gross


What do you want to be when you grow up?


----------



## The Creepster

John Denver

Would you take a dare just to shock someone


----------



## RoxyBlue

I took a dare once to go off a high diving board, and it shocked the hell out of me (I hate heights, but had to do it because my boyfriend's little sister went first)


What musical instrument would you like to be really good at playing?


----------



## The Creepster

Harp...would be cool

What is your biggest fear?


----------



## RoxyBlue

That you'll find out where I live


Are you in better shape now than you were when you were younger?


----------



## The Creepster

Yes....way better shape

Do you think that it won't happen to you?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Getting in shape? Of course it will when I have so many friends to encourage and inspire me by their good example


What is your favorite ride at an amusement park?


----------



## The Creepster

Roller Coasters....

What was the last thing you regretted?


----------



## morbidmike

being able to regrett


what is the meanist thing you said to your mom as a kid??


----------



## The Creepster

I love you

What movie would you never admit to watching


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Transformers 2

What career do you wish you would have chosen when you were younger?


----------



## The Creepster

I would have liked to have been a scientist 

If you could change one thing in life what would it be


----------



## RoxyBlue

I would have toenails that did not need trimming


Have you kept in touch with your best friend from high school or college?


----------



## The Creepster

Yeah...its not easy either cause they complain too much

Have you ever tried sniffing a smelling salt just for the heck of it


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Ha, not that I can remember.

If you could take a ride on the space shuttle would you go?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'd think about it, although motion sickness in a weightless atmosphere might be an issue.


Do you remember where you were when JFK was shot?


----------



## The Creepster

Yes....but I am not telling

Would you want to know when your time was up?


----------



## morbidmike

yes so I could leave explicit instructions on how I want my props finished


if you could be granted any super power what would it be??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Great wisdom


Do you like rats?


----------



## Goblin

No. But I won't kill them. Just catch them and turn them loose outside

What is your favorite Halloween decoration?


----------



## morbidmike

my hearse so far


do you start your mornings with coffee?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I have the coffee mid-morning after getting to work.


Have you ever been addicted to Mountain Dew?


----------



## The Creepster

yes back when I was a little Creepster......

Do you think thats really going to work?


----------



## haunted canuck

Watever it is it may work depending on the complexity and rationalization of the project or if too much money is involved or the government has to be notified

Do you think kids now have no real life social skills due to technology, texting and that sort of thing?


----------



## morbidmike

can you text that question to me and I'll text the answer back to ya


do you think were headed into another ice age?


----------



## Goblin

No

Do you think there is life on other planets?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Absolutely.


Would you like to live on another planet?


----------



## The Creepster

Only if no one else is there...just my kitty cats

Have you smelled a rotting corpse before


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Not real ones but I sniffed a few latex props 

Do you tell your waiter/waitress if the bill is too low?


----------



## morbidmike

nope thats their fault


when people drop money do you tell them?


----------



## The Creepster

no...cause they would be unconscious, so there would be no point

would you want to witness a execution


----------



## RoxyBlue

Absolutely not.


Do you like going to bars?


----------



## morbidmike

no too pricy


do you like staying home on weekend's


----------



## The Creepster

No....

Do you think society cares


----------



## morbidmike

no but tree huggers try to make them care


do you have a red car?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but I do have a pair of red shoes


Would you like to be taller than you are?


----------



## The Creepster

No I am good @ 6'2

Have you ever had headcheese?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No - it's too scary looking.


Would you rather work with animals than people?


----------



## The Creepster

Of course...most people are lame

Do you believe that everything is ok?


----------



## morbidmike

no I'm not dillusional


do you own more than 3 animals?


----------



## The Creepster

yes....and we are going on a picnic today...strudel anyone?

Can you be transparent at times?


----------



## morbidmike

yes I am right now


can you lick you eye brows ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I could if I were an aardvark. Which I'm not

Have you written a will?


----------



## The Creepster

yes way back when I was 22....did not think I was going to be around this long

Do you think that your prepared for whats coming


----------



## morbidmike

whats coming the end if so I'll wingit like usual


do you talk to yourself in the mirror


----------



## Goblin

Of course

Do you play in the snow?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Absolutely


What is your favorite catalog to browse through?


----------



## The Creepster

Heckler & Koch 2010 master catalog.......oh yeah thats good

Whats your first reaction in a altercation.....Fly or Fight?


----------



## Goblin

Depends on the situation, but I will fight if I have too

What is the one thing you like to do most each day?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wake up alive


Have you ever hiked the Appalachian Trail?


----------



## The Creepster

No thanks...I've seen Deliverance

Do you like to flirt


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, there, big boy, whatcha doin'?

Oh, um, I mean, that is, no, of course not!:googly::jol:


Would you like to be able to turn into a mythical beast like a centaur at will?


----------



## The Creepster

Yes...but the world would not

Do you think you could take solitude?


----------



## morbidmike

yes as long as I had suplies for my prop's I could easily fall off the grid


would you be able to be stranded on a Island for 3 months and survive?


----------



## The Creepster

YES... with a smile on my face

do you control your mind or does it control you?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I let it control me - that's its job. Besides, the thought of having to constantly check up on my mitochondria to make sure they're doing their job is just too overwhelming


Did you have many friends as a child or just a few best friends?


----------



## The Creepster

A tight small group of friends....we were better know as a ...nevermind LOL

Have you ever stolen something and blamed it on a imaginary friend?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, because I never had an imaginary friend to blame things on.


Do you think your life has turned out well so far?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Sure yeah, I mean after all the surgeries and broken bones and that really annoying...


Are you covered in tattoo's


----------



## Zurgh

No, skin, usually...



Do you think a jackhammer is fun?


----------



## The Creepster

only when being used for what its not intended 

have you ever done something illegal?


----------



## Goblin

Yes. Thirty years ago.

Have you ever been locked out of your house?


----------



## Zurgh

Nope



Ever danced like no one was looking when you knew someone was?


----------



## The Creepster

Yes..thats how I make my money

Did you laugh when they shot ol yeller?


----------



## Goblin

No. Lost too many pets in my life to

Ever go to the theater and wish you could get your money back?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I definitely felt that way after paying to see a Chevy Chase movie at a theater


Would you like to be a celebrity?


----------



## Goblin

I did when I was young

Are you like a big kid at Halloween and Christmas?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not as much as Spooky1 is


What country would you most like to visit?


----------



## The Creepster

Amsterdam 

Did you waste a lot of time in your life?


----------



## Goblin

Yes. When I was younger

Have you ever been close to dying?


----------



## The Creepster

what do you say those that know me? I would say yes but just a few times...I am trying to cut back

Do you think that things will get better?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Things are actually pretty good right now and I am eternally optimistic (and realistic) about the future


Are you comfortable walking into a room full of strangers at a party?


----------



## The Creepster

Yes...but they are not with me....no kidding

Do you make eye constant contact with everybody you talk with face to face?


----------



## debbie5

Yes, pretty much. Only nutsies don't make eye contact.

When was the last time you skinny dipped (or chunky dunked)>?


----------



## The Creepster

last night

Would you marry for money?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Have to be love

Would you marry someone (10 years or more) older or younger than you?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I married someone 8.5 years younger than I am, so I'm close


Do you close the bathroom door when you're using the toilet even when you're the only person in the house?


----------



## Goblin

Yes. In case there's a burglar I can lock it

How many books do you read a month?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not many - I usually only read right before going to sleep, so it takes a while to get through one book.


Do you enjoy your job?


----------



## The Creepster

YES.....its the best

Are you nosy?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, but if you send me all your personal information, I might give it a cursory glance


Are you critical of your own efforts?


----------



## Goblin

Sometimes

Do you love to cook?


----------



## The Creepster

Not really, but since my wife wont I have to

Do you wave at random people


----------



## Goblin

If they wave first

Do you speak to strangers or wait for them to speak to you?


----------



## The Creepster

I speak to them....

Ever miss someones hand when giving a high five?


----------



## scareme

So often it's embarrssing.

Do you cross the street when the light says Don't Walk?


----------



## Goblin

Only if there's no traffic

Have you ever lied about your age?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, don't have that type of vanity


Where would you most like to go on a vacation?


----------



## The Creepster

Amsterdam

Do you like being dizzy?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

When was your last class reunion?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Probably about 4 years ago, but I've never gone to one


What was your favorite class in high school?


----------



## Goblin

Art

Least favorite class in High School


----------



## RoxyBlue

gym class


Are you a baseball fan?


----------



## Goblin

Not really

Are you a wrestling fan?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Heavens, no!


Are you afraid of snakes?


----------



## Goblin

Cautious.....but not afraid

Do you like cats?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes I do


Did you ever wish you were an only child?


----------



## Dark Star

nope 

Do you always tell the truth?


----------



## The Creepster

Yes........

want some cat hair?


----------



## Goblin

No. Haven't enough with 2 cats inside and 4 outside?

Do you like dogs?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Of course



Do you sometimes think dogs are better companions than people?


----------



## Goblin

Yes. Sometimes

What is your favorite cake and ice cream to go with it?


----------



## The Creepster

I am lame...I don't eat sweets...but I think my mama's home made B-day cake with Neapolitan.... thats what I ate when I was a little Creepster

Do you find time going by much faster as you age


----------



## Goblin

Yes. 

Dou you like to sing in the shower?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm usually not awake enough for that


Do you have a favorite brother or sister?


----------



## Goblin

You mean one I don't want to kill all the time? 
My younger brother (Have 2 brothers & 5 sisters)


Do you have a least favorite family member?


----------



## The Creepster

No...I love all my family

Have you ever licked a 9v batteries terminals?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Have you ever gotten on the wrong bus by mistake?


----------



## The Creepster

yes....and they all PAID for my mistake

ever eating something that smells nothing like it tastes


----------



## Goblin

Yep and vice versa

Been shortchanged at the bank?


----------



## morbidmike

no I pay close attention to them people


have tou ever had to go #2 in the woods with no tp just leaves


----------



## Goblin

Yes. That's when I started carrying a rol of Toilet paper in the trunk of my car

Have you ever gotten lost and need help to find your destination?


----------



## morbidmike

yes all the time

have you ever lost your though that you were going to post


----------



## Goblin

Many many times.....especially if I distracted

Have you ever seen someone you thought you met before but can't remember when?


----------



## The Creepster

Nah because if I don't remember you then that means I don't care...

Ever wanted to prove a point even though it would tick someone off


----------



## Goblin

Been known too

Have you ever run a red light?


----------



## Monk

yes

have you ever talked your way out of a speeding ticket?


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope

Have you ever dreamed you were the opposite sex?


----------



## Monk

no, can't say that I have


ever wake up not knowing where you are?


----------



## Evil Queen

yes

Have you ever walked in a room and forgot what you went there for?


----------



## Monk

more often than I like


ever talk to someone who knew you, but you weren't sure who they were?


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep

Have you ever found something strange in your pocket?


----------



## morbidmike

yes a evil queen any one loose one?


have you ever ate a jar of marchino cherrie's


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope

Have you ever googled yourself?


----------



## morbidmike

no thats nasty


have you ever lost a very important receipt


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope

Have you ever lost your mind?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No - I keep it in a jar by the bed so I always know where it is.


What was your favorite job?


----------



## Evil Queen

Being a mom.

What was your worst job?


----------



## Goblin

Working in a textile mill

What is your favorite city to visit?


----------



## The Creepster

Palermo.....

Do you enjoy stinky things


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Do you like camping?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not very much


How old were you when you learned how to ride a bike?


----------



## Goblin

Six

How old were you when you learned to drive?


----------



## Evil Queen

15

Where was your first date?


----------



## morbidmike

when I was a junior in high school


what was the first name of the first person you kissed and how old were you


----------



## Goblin

Debroah Cassidy. We were both 9

What was the name of the first girl (or boy) you had a crush on, and how old were you


----------



## morbidmike

michelle hicks in 3rd grade then she moved to the carolinas


who is your fantasy date (any one you could want to date)this is fictional so dont say your spouse


----------



## Goblin

Dolly Parton

Did you ever have a crush on one of your teachers?


----------



## scareme

Yeah, had a few beers with him, but that's as far as it went. Class would have been to weird otherwise.

What was the drinking age when you were in school?


----------



## Goblin

21

How old was you when you had your first beer?


----------



## Evil Queen

14

What would be your last meal?


----------



## The Creepster

Mama's home made...stuffed olives and mushrooms.. hand rolled ravioli stuffed with lobster , spinach risotto AND pizzelles and a cannoli....that should do it

Do you think you could beat that? lol


----------



## Goblin

Swiss steak and baked potatoes

What subject did you get the highest grades in at school?


----------



## Evil Queen

Science and art.

If you had to choose between your life and your spouse's life which would you choose?


----------



## morbidmike

mine so my soul can steal another body


if you won millions would you donate most of it


----------



## Evil Queen

Not most but some.

If you could go back in time, what time would you go to?


----------



## morbidmike

high school


if you could learn a new language what would it be?


----------



## Goblin

Dinosaurs

What is the worst thing that ever happened you you in school?


----------



## Evil Queen

I would learn Gaelic.

What is the strangest thing you've ever done?


----------



## Goblin

^ Held a seance in a mausoleum

What was the most outrageous thing you ever did?


----------



## Evil Queen

Wouldn't be forum appropriate.

Have you ever had a phone conversation with a stranger thinking it was a friend?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes - I hate it when that happens:googly:


Do you like your forum friends better than real life people?


----------



## Evil Queen

Hmmm my forum friends are real life people. lol I've met some of my forum friends in real life.

Do you have more forum friends than real life friends?


----------



## The Creepster

No....

Do you wish you had more motivation?


----------



## Evil Queen

yep

Do you wish you had more space?


----------



## The Creepster

Yes

Do you have any 8's?


----------



## Evil Queen

Go fish

Do you ever cheat on your taxes?


----------



## The Creepster

Nah I am not that smart

Do you cry when you in pain?


----------



## Dark Star

Not often

Do you use the bar soap till its gone or toss it when it gets to be a sliver?


----------



## Evil Queen

toss the sliver

Do you use bar soap or liquid?


----------



## The Creepster

Liquid...

Have you ever been attacked by a shower curtain?


----------



## Evil Queen

Hahaha yes

have you ever caught someone peeking while you do your business in a public restroom?


----------



## The Creepster

No....I would hurt them if they did

do you wonder what things are in your mailbox?


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope I just check.

Do you ever wonder what's lurking in your closet?


----------



## The Creepster

yes...shoes...and a really AWESOME belt

Did you hear that?


----------



## Evil Queen

Yeah

Are the voices talking to you too?


----------



## The Creepster

Yes...and tickling my inner ear

Do you hate cutting your toe nails?


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope

Do you ever show up somewhere late?


----------



## Dark Star

Not late exactly lol More like last minute

Do you wish you had more clothes?


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope more to wash lol

Do you ever get the feeling you're being watched?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

What was the first car you ever had


----------



## RoxyBlue

A two door, 71 Ford Maverick, dark green with no AC and a black vinyl interior and top. It got VERY warm in the summertime when I lived in southern Virginia.


What car would you most like to own?


----------



## Goblin

One that doesn't break down. lol

What was your first Halloween costume?


----------



## Evil Queen

A skeleton

What would you do if you had only 24 hours to live?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spend it with Spooky1 And eat a lot of chocolate, too.


What is your favorite personal quality?


----------



## The Creepster

My brutal honesty 

How much do you weigh


----------



## Evil Queen

My personal quality, care giver. In other people strength of their convictions.

Ha posted the same time as Creep! I weigh 216

What personal quality to you like least?


----------



## The Creepster

I can see good in anyone 

Do you lie when you someones talking about how smart kids are


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope

Do you lie?


----------



## The Creepster

Nah...its overrated

Do you like to watch FIRE


----------



## Evil Queen

Fascinating!

Do you like to watch waves?


----------



## The Creepster

Yes...and take a sip now and again

Do you like yelling?


----------



## Dark Star

nope

Do you like Brussels sprouts?


----------



## Evil Queen

No

Do you like silence?


----------



## The Creepster

NO LOUD LOUD LOUD

Do you like rolling around


----------



## Evil Queen

Depends where I'm rolling. lol

Do you talk during movies?


----------



## The Creepster

No....

Whats your favorite color


----------



## Evil Queen

Purple

What was the last thing you did wrong?


----------



## The Creepster

thats a broad question.....I guess hold the door open for some lady

ever been knocked unconscious?


----------



## Evil Queen

Yes once.

Ever broken a bone?


----------



## The Creepster

Yeah just a few....

Ever been so happy your ears bleed?


----------



## Evil Queen

Hahaha no I can honestly say I've never been that happy.

Ever cry?


----------



## Goblin

Many times

Ever laugh at something you knew you shouldn't have?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't we all at least once in life?


Do you have any imaginary friends?


----------



## Goblin

Counting the ones here on the forum? lol
No, not since I was a kid

What was the first present you ever got from Santa?

(Ha! Ha! Almost typed Satan instead of Santa)


----------



## Howlinmadjack

a playschool farm...I think, can't say for sure.


Have you ever spent alot of money on something you know you shouldn't have?


----------



## Evil Queen

Yes

Have you ever eaten food at the grocery store and not paid for it?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

What was the first birthday present you ever got?


----------



## morbidmike

life

what was your first car?


----------



## Goblin

A Ford Cobra II

What is your favorite day of the week?


----------



## morbidmike

monday cause I know it's all down hill from there


what is the most you ever weighed?


----------



## Goblin

270

What is the least you ever weighed?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

8lbs. 7ounces


have you ever fixed your car


----------



## Goblin

Only if it's something minor

Did you ride the bus to school or drive


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Neither I walked.


what's the longest youve ever gone without bathing?


----------



## Goblin

Not very long

Did you attend kindergarden or straight into grade school?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Kindergarten


Do you prefer cats or dogs?


----------



## Goblin

Cats

What was the first pet you ever had?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

lol, I had a chicken, what else on a farm?


Have you ever had an exotic pet?


----------



## Goblin

Had a cockatoo

What was the first cat you ever owned?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

A very sweet russian blue named Denim


Have you ever owned a dog?


----------



## Goblin

I've owned several

What was the name of the first dog you ever owned?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

His name was buddy, and he was a terrier/beagle mix. A really good dog!!


What was your first dog, and what was it's name?


----------



## Goblin

A black pekingnese named Pudgy

Have you ever had a bird as a pet?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yeah, many parrots, budgies, cockatiels, sun conures...


Have you ever worked with animals?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Have you ever had to have a pet put to sleep?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

No luckily, but I have had to at work. (zookeeping has it's disadvantages as well.)


Have you done much traveling?


----------



## Goblin

I went to California in October

Do wear glasses?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Only reading glasses


Have you had cataract surgery?


----------



## Goblin

Yep! Both eyes in 2002
Got 20/20 vision from it too

Have you ever broke any bones?


----------



## Evil Queen

Yes

Do you have something you've saved from childhood?


----------



## RoxyBlue

The closest thing to that scenario is my original social security card that I got when I was 14.


Do you still have textbooks from college?


----------



## Evil Queen

I didn't go to college.

Have you ever been in jail?


----------



## The Creepster

Nah.......

Do you like movies about gladiators?


----------



## Evil Queen

Hahaha yeah.

Do you like chick flix?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes I do

Do you think "Airplane" is one of the funniest movies ever made?


----------



## Goblin

Yeah I do

What is your favorite Horror movie?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Hellraiser

Have you ever spied on your neighbors?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Did you like your first grade teacher?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yes she was very sweet!!


What do you love to do on your time off?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

geocache and rollerblade

Have you ever been fired from a job?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yes,I took the rap for someone else's mistake. (My wife is an avid geocacher, and I like to plant them!!)


Are you very athletic?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Do you like spinach?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Very much...

Do you wear your seatbelt at all times?


----------



## Goblin

Yes

Do you go over the speed limit?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

I drive a hot rod, very hard not too!!


Have you ever recieved a speeding ticket?


----------



## Goblin

Yep

Have you ever lost your license?


----------



## RavenLunatic

i lose it all the time unless it's wedged in my jeans pocket lol

what's your favorite driving just to be driving song?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Kickstart My Heart by Motley Crew


Do you like racing?


----------



## Goblin

I get around

What is your favorite radio station


----------



## RavenLunatic

everyone's answering at the same time lol. i already had to edit my last post and re-answer. fav station most of the time is "the x" xl102

who's going to post before me and make my reply look stupid lol?


----------



## Goblin

I hope not

Have you ever totalled your car?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

One time, NOT fun!!


Have you ever been deep sea fishing?


----------



## RavenLunatic

yeah it cost too much no matter how i did the math

what's the worst thing you've done in your car


----------



## Goblin

Totalled it

What's the furthest you ever traveled from home?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Thailand.


Did you serve in the armed forces?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Was 4F due to bad eyesight

Were you ever a boy or girl scout?


----------



## morbidmike

nope


have you ever thrown a rock at a window for fun?


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope

Have you ever participated in a protest?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I was too young for the activism of the sixties and too old for the ennui of the seventies

Have you ever tried out a new recipe on guests that went horribly wrong?


----------



## The Creepster

Yes...but they ate it anyways because I would hurt them if they did not

Ever try to do something you have seen on Loony Toons?


----------



## Dark Star

not that I can remember

Have you ever been heartbroken


----------



## morbidmike

yes when you left me for a hobbit


have you ever broke more than 1 bone at 1 time


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Do you worry about where your next paycheck will be coming from?


----------



## morbidmike

nope I rely on Obama hahahahahha


have you ever been in a good ole fashioned bar fight


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope

Have you ever made a prank phone call?


----------



## Goblin

Not since I was a teenager

Have you ever had to change a flat in a thunderstorm?


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope

Have you ever dropped something (other than the obvious) in the toilet?


----------



## SPOOKY J

Yes - Cell phone

Have you ever returned an outfit after wearing it to an event?


----------



## Dark Star

nope

Have you ever run into some who obviously knew you, but you had no idea who they were?


----------



## SPOOKY J

yes

Have you ever gone on a trip and left some of your luggage at home.


----------



## The Creepster

Nah....everything I need fits in my pocket

Do you know how to read a map


----------



## Evil Queen

Yep

Can you whistle?


----------



## Goblin

Yes

Were you ever puylled over by the law and 
you hadn't done anything wrong?


----------



## morbidmike

nope there all valid offenses


have you every stepped in a cow pie bare foot


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope

Can you cross one eye?


----------



## morbidmike

no but I can curtsey 


have you ever seen the credit's at the end of a naughty movie


----------



## Evil Queen

There are credits?

Have you ever been in an x rated store?


----------



## morbidmike

ummmm.....................I say ....no..it's immoral hahahaha


have you ever made a purchase in said store?


----------



## Evil Queen

(chicken lol)
Yes I have

Have you ever received something in the mail in a plain brown wrapper?


----------



## Dark Star

yes lol

Can your mom still guilt trip you?


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope

Have you ever told your parents about the bad things you did growing up?


----------



## morbidmike

yes

have you ever kissed a complete stranger?


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope

Have you ever kissed a toad?


----------



## morbidmike

nope


have you ever kissed a duck


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope

Have you ever kissed a dead person?


----------



## Goblin

Yes. My Mother on the cheek

Have you ever been kissed under the mistletoe?


----------



## The Creepster

Yes....but I am not saying where

Have you ever woken up in the wrong yard


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Have you ever been woke out of a sound sleep by
your neighbors fighting?


----------



## The Creepster

Yes with gunshots...and the couple were cops

Do you like the smell of burning oil?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Have you hung up on a bill collector?


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope I have caller ID

Have you ever been sprayed by a skunk?


----------



## The Creepster

Yes...it was not as fun as the brochure makes it out to be 

Have you ever seen a flying snake


----------



## Evil Queen

No I haven't.

Have you ever rode in a limousine?


----------



## Goblin

Yes

Have you broke down in a store parking lot?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes - the battery terminals suddenly decided not to make a good connection.


Would you like to be able to build your own house?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

I'd love it.


Have you ever been stranded on a lonely road by yourself?


----------



## Goblin

Yes. Had to walk

Have you ever got mad over a card game?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

No but I've been in card games where others have...not cool.

Have you ever run out of gas?


----------



## Goblin

Yes

Have you ever have the battery die on you in a parking lot?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Yes...sucks

Have you ever gotten sick on an amusement park ride?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Have you ever shoplifted?


----------



## The Creepster

Yes long time ago

Have you ever swallowed a ice cube whole


----------



## Evil Queen

Yes 

Have you ever had a broken nose?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Have you ever broke your leg?


----------



## Joiseygal

No, but when I was a baby I had to wear braces on my legs. Just call me Forrest Gump!

Have you ever been in a car accident?


----------



## Dark Star

yes

have you ever had your car towed?


----------



## Evil Queen

no

Have you ever hit an animal with your car?


----------



## Dark Star

yeah a bunny once 

Have you ever run a red light on purpose?


----------



## Evil Queen

no

Have you ever broken a family heirloom?


----------



## The Creepster

Yeah...sorry Grampy

Did you know that you can't drink out of the ocean


----------



## Evil Queen

Yes

Did you know you can drink beer under the ocean?


----------



## The Creepster

No....

Did you know that theres no basement in the Alamo?


----------



## Evil Queen

No

Have you ever read the dictionary out of boredom?


----------



## The Creepster

No ....wow now thats bored lol

Ever make your own book on tape?


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope

Ever study anatomy and biology for fun?


----------



## morbidmike

nope


have you ever been bit by a snake


----------



## Evil Queen

nope

Have you ever been bitten by a rat?


----------



## Joiseygal

LOL No

Do you talk to your animals or an animal before?


----------



## Goblin

All the time

Does your pet think it's their house and you live with them?


----------



## RoxyBlue

She knows better than that


If you were in a coma, would you want someone to pull the plug or would you rather be given time to possibly come back to reality?


----------



## Goblin

Only if they were told there was no chance

Would you want to be the one to make that decision?


----------



## The Creepster

Yes...PULL THE PLUG

would you run over a family member to avoid hitting some random kid


----------



## Evil Queen

No

Would you run over your own pet to avoid hitting a person?


----------



## The Creepster

Nope lol

Have you ever drank out of a water fountain


----------



## Evil Queen

Yeah

Have you ever drank out of a mountain stream?


----------



## The Creepster

yeah

Have you ever missed


----------



## Evil Queen

yeah

Have you ever left?


----------



## The Creepster

Usually

Have you ever waited too long?


----------



## Evil Queen

Yes

Have you ever thought you did but didn't?


----------



## The Creepster

Yes

Ever slip on nothing?


----------



## Evil Queen

yes

ever stumble into something?


----------



## The Creepster

yes

Are you go at measuring?


----------



## Evil Queen

yes

Are you good at leveling?


----------



## The Creepster

Yes

Do you know how to make powdered eggs?


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope

Do you know how to make medicine from plants and berries?


----------



## The Creepster

yes...but don't tell

ever been on a submarine?


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope

Ever walked thru a room completely invisible?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Have you ever had the neighbors complain about you?


----------



## Joiseygal

No not that I know of

Did you ever eat something from the garbage?


----------



## Evil Queen

No

Have you ever eaten anything that should have been in the garbage?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Probably


If you could change one thing about yourself, what would it be?


----------



## Evil Queen

My hair, it's straight as straw.

Do you have a regret?


----------



## Goblin

Yes. Doesn't everyone?

Have you ever mistaken somebody for someone else?


----------



## Joiseygal

Yes

Did you ever look into someone's medicine cabinet without them knowing


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Have you ever turn a wrong turn and couldn't find an exit?


----------



## The Creepster

Yes...but it was on purpose

Have you ever swore you looked there already just to find what your looking for


----------



## Goblin

Yes. Many times

Have you ever hid something and forgot where you hid it?


----------



## The Creepster

Yes...

Have you ever set off a metal detector


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Have you ever went to change a flat and the spare was flat too?


----------



## Evil Queen

No

Have you ever found someone's wallet?


----------



## Joiseygal

Yes 

Have you ever cut someone in line?


----------



## debbie5

No.

Have you ever pooed in the woods?


----------



## Evil Queen

Yes

Have you ever been attacked by yellow jackets?


----------



## The Creepster

Yes...it was stingy

Have you ever seen a hawk carry off a snake before?


----------



## Joiseygal

No

Have you ever had to wait for a turtle to cross the street?


----------



## Evil Queen

No

Have you ever seen a cat get attacked by a bird?


----------



## The Creepster

No...

Have you ever been river rafting?


----------



## Evil Queen

yes

Have you ever gone hang gliding?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, many years ago, but I didn't get very far off the ground

Would you like to learn how to sky dive?


----------



## Evil Queen

Being afraid to fly and afraid of heights so I don't think so.

Would you like to learn to paint?


----------



## Goblin

I already know how

What is your favorite song?


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Anvil Chorus:googly:

Do you have a favorite place to go when you just want to chill out?


----------



## Goblin

My room

Do you ever sing along with a song on the radio?


----------



## Joiseygal

Yes and I feel sorry for the person in the same room

Did you ever do something silly thinking you were not being watched and found out someone was watching?


----------



## Goblin

Yes. Many times

Have you ever had surgury?


----------



## Joiseygal

Yes for my thumb.

Did you ever slip on a banana peel?


----------



## Goblin

Nope.

Have you ever slammed the car door on your finger?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Nope.

Have you ever been caught picking your nose?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Have you ever tripped over your own shoelaces?


----------



## morbidmike

no


have you ever pricked your finger sewing


----------



## Evil Queen

All the time.

Have you ever glued your fingers together?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Surprisingly, no


Have you ever been back to visit the town where you were born?


----------



## Evil Queen

I live there. lol

Have you ever sang in front of a crowd?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Many, many times - comes with the cantor territory


What new skill would you like to learn?


----------



## Evil Queen

Brain surgery.

What is one thing you do really well?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Procrastinate



If you had to marry a celebrity, who would it be?


----------



## Dark Star

George Clooney 

Have you ever been in a hot air balloon?


----------



## The Creepster

Nooo..just a Dutch oven

Ever seen a cat riding on a dog's back?


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope

Do you have a pool?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Are you good at keeping secrets?


----------



## The Creepster

Yeah...

Do you enjoy tragedy?


----------



## Evil Queen

Not so much.

Have you ever dyed your hair?


----------



## Joiseygal

Yes

Did you ever send your food back at a restaurant?


----------



## Soni

Yes


Have you ever played games at work ?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. We didn't have computors in a motor shop

Have you ever had your computor freeze up when you were
playing games at work?


----------



## Joiseygal

LOL..no


Did you ever eat glue when you were a kid?


----------



## The Creepster

Never stopped......horse is so tasty

Ever shower in a car wash?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Of course not, silly boy I don't own a convertible.


Who would you like to have as a dinner guest?


----------



## Goblin

My deceased parents

What is your favorite vacation spot?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

The UP...that's Upper Peninsula for you non-Michigan folks.

Have you ever broken a jar of something in the grocery store?


----------



## scareme

Sadly, yes

My daughter was born a Uper. At KI Sawyer.

Have you lost the phone # you needed to call to have work done?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Usually get it out of the phonebook

Have you joined a group or club then later wish you hadn't?


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope

Have you ever lost your wallet?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Have you ever missed an appointment you had with the doctor?


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope

Have you ever kissed an ex in front of your current significant other?


----------



## Dark Star

lol no

Have you ever reached a destination but don't remember the drive?


----------



## Evil Queen

Yeah everyday.lol

Have you ever felt like you were being watched?


----------



## Dark Star

on occasion lol

Have you ever made a meal that you just couldn't eat?


----------



## Evil Queen

Yes

Have you ever skipped dinner and went straight for dessert?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Have you ever had a hard time finding a vacancy on a trip?


----------



## The Creepster

No

Have you ever witness a fatal shooting?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


What was your favorite place to go on a field trip when you were a kid?


----------



## morbidmike

chippewa nature center



who is your fav movie star


----------



## Evil Queen

Cary Grant

Who is your favorite singer?


----------



## Goblin

Elvis Presley

Who is your favorite tv star?


----------



## Joiseygal

I don't really have a favorite tv star just favorite shows.

What is your favorite tv show?


----------



## Goblin

Bewitched

What is your least favorite tv show?


----------



## Dark Star

Will I get stoned??....Family Guy

Have you ever been beaten up?


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope

Have you ever had things thrown at you?


----------



## Dark Star

oh yeah..


Have you ever thought "what was I thinking?"


----------



## Evil Queen

Every day.

Have you ever wondered what life would be like not decorating for Halloween?


----------



## Goblin

Done that before. Boring

Have you ever paid more for a decoration than you had planned?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Unfortunately it happens all the time.


Have you ever had to give up on a prop because it was turning out to be too expensive?


----------



## Goblin

Yep

Have you ever just run out of money to go any further with a prop?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yes, numerous times.


Have you ever lost track of time while working on a prop, and realized you'd been working on it practically all night?


----------



## Goblin

Yeah. When we were building a spookhouse in 1973. 9 pm-4 am!

Have you ever have a prop turn out not as expected?


----------



## Joiseygal

Oh yea..sometimes for the worse and sometimes for the better

What is the worse injury that ever happened to you?


----------



## Goblin

I accidently ran my arm through a pane of glass. 50+ stitches

Have you ever had your car stolen?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No thankfully.

Have you ever wanted to be an astronaut?


----------



## Goblin

Not since I was kid

Who is your favorite superhero?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The entire JSA?

What was your favorite Christmas present as a child and why?


----------



## Goblin

Art supplies. I always like to draw

What was your least favorite Christmas present, and why?


----------



## morbidmike

clothes from my mom because the buy's me stuff for a 75 yr old man


what is your favorite brand of automobile


----------



## Goblin

Ford Explorer

What is your favorite late night snack?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Captain Crunch

What's your all time favorite television show?


----------



## Goblin

Bewitched

What is your all time favorite horror movie?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Partial to "Hellraiser"

Have you ever screamed in a movie theater?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Have you ever been so scared you wet your pants?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

No...thankfully

Have you broken a finger?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Have you ever broken any bones?


----------



## Joiseygal

Yes

Have you ever been in jail?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Only on a tour


If you had to pick only one of your parents to live with you, would it be your mom or your dad?


----------



## The Creepster

pops

Have you ever laughed at others misfortune?


----------



## Evil Queen

Sure every time I watch World's Dumbest Criminals.

Have you ever cried over a Hallmark commercial?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I expect I have


Do you think you are well paid for what you do?


----------



## Goblin

I'm on disability

Do you like to read horror and science-fiction?


----------



## Joiseygal

I would rather watch the movie when it comes out

Do you like to wear hats?


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope

Do you wear socks with sandals?


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, no


What is your favorite time of day?


----------



## Goblin

Don't have one

What is your least favorite time of day?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

About seven o'clock in the morning, when I have to be at work.


Do you really love what you do for a living?


----------



## The Creepster

Yes

Does it bother you to know you will die some day


----------



## RoxyBlue

It bothers me that I may never meet you before I die:googly::jol:


Would you like to be able to live a much simpler life?


----------



## Goblin

Can't get much more simpler

What historical figure would you like to meet?


----------



## The Creepster

John Browning 

Do you envy people or situations more?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

What was your favorite toy as a child?


----------



## The Creepster

ball-peen hammer

Do you pay attention to details?


----------



## Goblin

Yes

Do you sing in the shower?


----------



## RoxyBlue

(LOL, Creepster)


Sometimes


If you could be any type of bird, which one would you be?


----------



## The Creepster

A Hawk

Do you think its all a illusion?


----------



## Goblin

Sometimes

Did you ever get caught playing hooky from school?


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope never played hooky.

Have you ever tried to run away?


----------



## Goblin

Once when I was a kid

Have you ever been arrested?


----------



## Joiseygal

No

Do you ever want to go bungee jumping?


----------



## apetoes

Yes!

Do you want to go skydiving?


----------



## Evil Queen

Nooooo

Would you like to go back to school?


----------



## The Creepster

No

Ever been pinned under a safe?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I've managed to avoid that accident in all my safe cracking jobs


What was the best tattoo you ever saw on someone?


----------



## Evil Queen

A Frankenstein

If you could go anywhere in the world all expenses paid where would you go?


----------



## The Creepster

Amsterdam 

If you found a loose diamond on the ground from a ring would you keep it or try to find the owner


----------



## Evil Queen

Depends where it's found.

Would you like to meet the president?


----------



## The Creepster

No...not into fame

Would you like to see the Apocalypse?


----------



## Evil Queen

Sure out of morbid curiosity.

Are you a blood donor?


----------



## The Creepster

Yes I donate the blood that ends up on my clothes somehow

What scares you most in life?


----------



## Evil Queen

Living.

What has surprised you most in life?


----------



## Goblin

That I'm still among the living

What is the worse surprise you ever got?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

A dead cat left on my doorstep by someone performing some type of ritual.(I think they had the wrong house).


If you could see your future would you take a look?


----------



## Evil Queen

Yes

If you could change your past would you?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. You would alter the future

Have you ever lost a library book


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Yes, when I was about 10 years old.


Have you ever wanted something so badly you'd do anything to get it?


----------



## Goblin

Yep

Have you ever had a tetnus shot?


----------



## Evil Queen

Yes

Have you ever been on TV?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes I have, and it wasn't a high-speed car chase, either


Have you ever been on a safari?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Have you ever danced all night?


----------



## The Creepster

No

Have you ever been banned from a Hallmark store?


----------



## Dark Star

well there was that one time...

Have you ever been caught naked outside


----------



## Joiseygal

Umm hope not the person might of went blind! 

Have you ever choked on a piece of food?


----------



## Goblin

Yes

What is the furtherest distance you ever walked?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Fifty miles in the army on a road march.


Have you ever been horseback riding?


----------



## Goblin

Yes

Have you ever been butted by a bull?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I maintain a respectful distance from large animals with horns



What was the first book you remember reading as a child?


----------



## The Creepster

Green Eggs And Ham

Do you enjoy the sun but not the heat?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, I'm not that heat tolerant - and heat + humidity is a REAL buzzkill


Do you think sunblock is for wussies?


----------



## Goblin

Not when I see pics of skin cancer victims

What was the worst Halloween prop you ever made?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cardboard tombstones made at the last minute


Would you like to own a sailboat?


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope, not much of a boat person.

Do you believe in God?


----------



## Goblin

Yes I do

What is your favorite snack?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Triscuits with hummus


Would you enjoy being part of a Search and Rescue team?


----------



## Goblin

Yes

Have you ever been to a seance?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

No, but I'd like to.


Have you ever woken up in the middle of the night and felt like you weren't alone?


----------



## Goblin

Many times. 

Have you ever thought someone was trying to break in but there was nobody there?


----------



## morbidmike

nope



HYE slapped a person by accident


----------



## Dark Star

not that I can remember

Have you ever been bitten by a snake


----------



## morbidmike

yes a few times


have you ever taken nekkie pics of your self for any reason LOL I said nekkie


----------



## The Creepster

No

Do you ever question why PAIN feels good?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I'm sure there's a scientific explanation for that


Would you like to travel to Mars?


----------



## The Creepster

Nah I am not into chocolate

Have you ever sneezed on someone on purpose?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Have you ever had surgury?


----------



## morbidmike

yes a baseball sized tumor in my back



have you ever accidently hit yourself in the head with a hammer


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Have you ever hit your finger with a hammer


----------



## Just Whisper

More times than I can remember


HYE licked a cat?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No - my cat had claws, so that wouldn't have been a wise move


Did you ever take someone else's lunch from the company cafeteria refrigerator?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. We never had one

What was your first Christmas present?


----------



## morbidmike

a teddy bear and I still have it


who is your hero?


----------



## Goblin

My father

Who did you fear more, your mother or your father?


----------



## ededdeddy

Mother


Who did you respect more, Mother or Father


----------



## RoxyBlue

I respect them equally, and that's the truth


Do you sometimes wish you weren't quite so addicted to Halloween?


----------



## Evil Queen

Never! (you are truly a sick and twisted person Roxy )

Would you ever dig holes in your yard for graves?


----------



## Goblin

I did for pets

Have you ever gotten lost with written directions?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yep , when someone else wrote them

Have you ever been "cuffed and stuffed" in the back of a police car (detained) ?


----------



## Goblin

Yes I have.

Have you ever had eye surgury?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Four times - retinal detachment repair twice in one eye, and cataract surgery in both eyes

Have you ever tried to shake a vending machine to get a candy bar to drop down?


----------



## Spooky1

Of course, it even works sometimes

Have you ever used a slug on a soda machine?


----------



## Rahnefan

No, but I tried and it didn't work.

Ever blamed a fart on someone else?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Have you ever been robbed?


----------



## Bethene

No

Ever been in a auto accident?


----------



## Goblin

Yes. A couple

Have you ever have surgury?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes - tonsillectomy 1968

Have you ever had cosmetic surgery ?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Have you ever had food poisoning?


----------



## rottincorps

Yup...And I think I was the cook too

Have you ever got to a room and can't figure out why you are there?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Have you ever been stranded in a blizzard?


----------



## Scarylea

Nope 

Do you like vegemite?


----------



## Goblin

Have no idea what it is

Are you ready for Halloween?


----------



## MrGrimm

Never! Always something to do

Have you every had an allergic reaction?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, indeed - iodine and poison ivy are not my friends


Are you often guilty of expecting other people to find information for you instead of looking it up yourself?


----------



## Spooky1

Nah, I just ask my wife. She knows everything.  :googly: Joking aside, why ask when you can Google it?

Have you ever mooned someone?


----------



## MrGrimm

Yes! 6th grade teacher after she sent me home... It was near graduation so I didn't care

Have you ever farted in public and blamed someone else?


----------



## scareme

Women don't fart, they fluff. Ladies never fluff in public. And I'm a lady.

Have you ever pushed a strangers car out of a snow bank?


----------



## Goblin

No. Family member's car though

Have you ever been stranded in a blizzard?


----------



## MrGrimm

Nope, I'm Canadian, I come prepared 

What is your favorite if-I-was-on-death-row-and-had-one-last-meal meal?


----------



## RoxyBlue

A bowl of al dente spaghetti with the meatballs and sauce that Spooky1 makes, garlic toast, a glass of pinot grigio, and fried ice cream for dessert.

Have you ever posted the exact same thing twice on the same page?


----------



## MrGrimm

I try not to, but I hear its a good why to boost your post count 

Have you every seen a real car crash? (hopefully never been part of one!)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, and been part of some, too.

Have you ever travelled outside of your home country?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Have you ever changed a tire in a blizzard?


----------



## MrGrimm

Nope

Have you ever eaten a whole bag of chips?


----------



## Goblin

Yes

Do you wish grownups could go trick-or-treating?


----------



## MrGrimm

sure, if they have a costume, why not!

Have ever ordered a pizza for someone else as a prank?


----------



## debbie5

Never. I prefer more sophisticated pranks..like getting a friend a Depends sample and on their mailing list...

have you ever been to a gay bar?


----------



## Goblin

None

Have you ever attended a seance?


----------



## debbie5

Yes. ..and then I left and pranked it...hehehheheh....(Ahh, college!)

have you ever seen someone speak in tongues??


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yep, friend of mine in college did, plus I attended a church service once with some college friends where everyone around me started speaking in tongues. Kind of a surreal experience.

Would you like to have a forked tongue?


----------



## debbie5

HHHhhhmmmmm...yes! (insert dirty thoughts ***here***).


What was the worst experience that turned out (usually, later)to be a blessing in disguise??


----------



## RoxyBlue

My ex-fiance dumping me two weeks before we were to get married when I was in my late 20s. Because of that, I later met and married Spooky1, who is the finest of men and most wonderful of husbands.


What superpower would you like to have?


----------



## debbie5

FLIGHT!

Boxers or briefs?


----------



## Goblin

Boxers

What is the last thing you repaired?


----------



## MrGrimm

Broken porch light...

What is your favorite dessert?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Brownies!!!

If you could kill one person and get away with it who would it be?


----------



## debbie5

Oh, DEFinitely my next door neigbours!! Ahhhh, so satisfying....

If you could only eat one food for the next year, what would it be?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Pizza (All the food groups in one. who cares if I'd gain back all that waight I lost.)

What is the weirdest pet you ever had?


----------



## MrGrimm

A baby bird that fell out of a tree. Fed it for weeks in a shoe box... One day it was gone... Never knew what happened to it...

Besides this one, what is your favorite website to visit?


----------



## Goblin

Facebook

What is your favorite snack food?


----------



## MrGrimm

Chips & Dip

Who is (was) the person you mostly look up to?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

My Grandmother

When was the last time you had the cops called on you for a noise violation?


----------



## MrGrimm

Never... lucky I guess.

When did you first realize that your parents weren't always right?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

When I was six and my parents blamed my brother for eating all the cookies and it was me and my friends. Not that I told the the truth or anything.

When were you last scared and what did it?


----------



## MrGrimm

Yesterday is was moving some furniture around the living room, when I stepped on my 7 month old's squeaky giraffe chew toy. Man I jumped! 

What is the one movie you'll never watch again because you just can't bear to do it.


----------



## Goblin

Don't have one

Have you ever had eye surgury?


----------



## MrGrimm

No.

What makes you stand out?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Nothing really. I try to blend in as much as possable unless your part of my small circle of freinds. I have reasons for this which I wont be sharing. No I'm not wanted by the police. That is why my freind is the face of the haunt and I'm just the grunt/ idea person.

If you could do magic what is the first spell you would try and why?


----------



## autumnghost

I would make my husband's ex-wife disappear because she's a royal b...- well - you know.

If you won the lottery what is the first thing you would buy?


----------



## MrGrimm

A majority share of the company I work for... MUAHAHAHA!

Desert Island. You're on it with three things of your choice. What are they?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Duct tape = because I could do anything with it
Knife = Duh
Two way Ham radio with batteries= So I could radio the hell out of there.

If you could get away with any crim in the world what would it be?


----------



## Goblin

Stealing a million dollars

Have you ever been fired from a job?


----------



## MrGrimm

Nope, not yet 

What is the one regret you have about this Halloween?


----------



## Spooky1

I didn't take any pictures of my nephew in the werewolf costume

Do you ever get tired of Halloween?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Are you ready for Christmas?


----------



## MrGrimm

No, a little early...

Who is the one person you are sick of hearing about in the news?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lindsey Lohan


What is your favorite thing to wear when you've had a long day and just need to relax?


----------



## Lunatic

Spanx.

Are you hosting Thanksgiving?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

No thank god. I just get to show up and eat this year.

Besides Halloween what is your favorite holiday.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Christmas, of course


Do you know the way to San Jose?


----------



## scareme

Could you hum a few lines?

Can you carry a tune in a bucket?


----------



## Goblin

How far do I have to carry it?

How many times were you dropped on your head as a baby?


----------



## scareme

I'll have to ask.

Sit through a Kardashian marathon or clean the bathroom.


----------



## Goblin

Aren't they both the same thing?

Have you ever been robbed?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Yes I hate working at gas stations.

Have you ever woken up on the side of the road and wondered how you got there?


----------



## scareme

Not so far, but life isn't over yet. It might still happen

Have you ever lied to your kids, and they found out?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Yes but I'm good at twisting things so he still thinks mommy is god.

If you could change something in the past what would it be?


----------



## scareme

I know it's a cop out answer, but it's true. Taken better care of my teeth. Dentist bill will come to over $6,000 in the next six months.

What's the last think you bought that you had to hide?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

My sons B-day preasnt. It's still in the truch under the seat.

If you could have one prop, no matter the cost or building difculties, what would it be?


----------



## scareme

A mausoleum, I've been begging hubby for one for years. Oh and a cemetery fence. Does a hearse count as a prop if you drive it all year? I could go on for hours. I know, you said one, but I can dream, can't I?

Which is your favorite prop you own right now?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Right now would be my guiltine. Though I have to fix it as it fell apart as we put it back in storage. Though when I'm done with this years build it will be my ten foot spider. Though if I got the money it would be the horse drawn Hearse that is for sell at the local antique store.

If you could build a pro haunt what type of building would you perfer?


----------



## Goblin

A old two storyhouse

What is your favorite western?


----------



## scareme

Anything with Roy Rogers. I wanted to marry him.

What is your favorite romance movie?


----------



## Goblin

Don't have one

Favorite ghost movie?


----------



## scareme

Ghost Ship

Do you believe in ghost?


----------



## aquariumreef

Honestly, no.

Have you ever seen a dead person?


----------



## Goblin

Yes, several times.

Have you ever broke a bone?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Someone else's, never one of my own.

Ever been fired for cause ?


----------



## Goblin

I've been fired three times in my early days

Have you ever quit a job then went back later


----------



## scareme

No, but I once had a boss tell me she thought I would be back within a month. I wasn't. 

Have you ever had to let someone go?


----------



## Evil Andrew

4 for cause, more for down-sizing

Have you ever been fired for cause ?


----------



## Goblin

I've been fired three times

Have you ever attended a seance?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Never had the chance, but I would.

Have you ever used a Ouija board and had the planchette move on its own ?


----------



## Spooky1

Used one in college, but I'm pretty sure any movement as human derived.

Have you ever blamed a dog for something you did.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Have you gave someone at work your cold?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Yes and on puropse.

Have you ever stayed the night in a real haunted house? You know like ghost hunting.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Have you ever burnt your dinner?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Yes but I was 8 months along with my son and fell asleep.

Have you ever wished you could beat up a public offical and get away with it?


----------



## Goblin

Many times

Have you ever lost your wallet?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

No I have never lost my wallet.

Have you ever been tempted to duct tape someones mouth shut?


----------



## Goblin

Sometimes

Have you ever been afraid of the dark?


----------



## scareme

Yes, but if you saw the house I grew up you would understand why. The neighbors all called it haunted. 

Have you ever checked out what the dog was barking at, thinking there was really something there? Not finding anything, you're still sure something is out there?


----------



## Goblin

I have no dog

Has a horror movie ever scared the #@%$ out of you?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

No my own imagination dose a better job then any movie.

Have you ever acdintly hit on someone the same sexs as you with out realizing it?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, I majored in biology in college and can tell the difference


Did you have a toy when you were a child that you took everywhere with you?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Have you ever attended a seance?


----------



## scareme

No, but I would like to.

Have you ever had your fortune told?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, I have, and pretty much all of it was dead wrong


Do you put sugar in your Earl Grey tea?


----------



## Goblin

Don't drink it

Are you ready for Easter?


----------



## N. Fantom

Yep just found a new hiding spot to hide some eggs for my lil sis.

Do you believe in the Easter Bunny?


----------



## Goblin

Doesn't everybody?

Have you ever been arrested?


----------



## N. Fantom

Sort of 

Have you ever answered an awkward question?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, because people who know me know better than to try to ask such a question


Have you ever participated in a food eating challenge?


----------



## N. Fantom

No, everyone is two afraid of losing to me

Have you ever been to summer camp?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Have you ever had surgury?


----------



## Ramonadona

Many, more than fingers on my two hands many.

How much time (at the most) would you spend making a prop?


----------



## N. Fantom

As long as it's cool enough, as long as it takes

Have you ever intentionally hurt someone?


----------



## Ramonadona

No. Never ever intentionally.

Have you ever woke up somewhere and didn't know how you got there?


----------



## Goblin

None

Have you ever wrecked a car?


----------



## Hairazor

Yes

Have you ever forgotten one of your kids birthday?


----------



## Goblin

I have no kids

Do you still believe in the Easter Bunny?


----------



## scareme

I believe what ever you tell me Gobby.

Do you lie about your age?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. I am 61 going on 62

How old are you?


----------



## N. Fantom

15

Have you ever cheated on anything or anyone?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Have you ever had pneumonia?


----------



## Hairazor

No, thank goodness

Have you ever been bitten by an animal?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yep, by a mouse, a rat, a hamster (that one really hurt), and a snake



What is your quest?


----------



## Spooky1

To keep you happy. 

What is your favorite color?


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Green no wait blue (aaaaahhh!)

how long has it been since you've watched The Holy Grail?


----------



## Goblin

A coupleof months

What's the most expensive thing you ever bought for Halloween


----------



## Hairazor

Maybe the huge huge cauldron I have

When was the last time you sneaked out of work early?


----------



## Goblin

I don't work anymore.....retired.

When was the last time you had a flat tire?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I don't want to jinx myself...but so far, never..... 
(and that's the truth, Truth)

What is the meanest thing you have ever said to someone.


----------



## Goblin

I hate you.

Are you a good singer?


----------



## Hairazor

Not even close to

Do you hold hands with your sweetie in public?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: All the time!

Have you ever found a hair in your food, picked it out, and kept eating?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Have you ever gone without power for more than a day?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: YES! And it s-u-c-k-s! 5 days last hurricane and lost everything in my freezers...plural....a summer's worth of shrimp, crab legs, scallops...all in the trash! Boohoo!

Have you ever told a lie to a police officer?


----------



## Hairazor

Good golly NO!!

Do you lie about your weight?


----------



## bmaskmaker

Sometimes ... but in both directions. I have Crohns disease so when I'm really thin, I lie, and say I weigh more ... and when I'm heavier, like now, I shave a little off the top. 

Have you ever knowingly eaten expired food?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Have you ever fallen asleep and ran off the road?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: No, but I have been so tired and had to keep stopping the car, getting out and running laps around the car to wake up. (scary tired)

Have you ever been nice to someone, and then regretted it because they keep bugging you and you can't seem to escape them?


----------



## Hairazor

Yes, feels like they stalk you!

Have you ever blown your nose on your sleeve because you absolutely had to blow and nothing else was available?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I haven't 'blown my nose' but I have wiped my nose on my sleeve more times than I care to admit to.....but when you are busy, when you are creating...sometimes sleeves are the only way....

If I looked down deep inside you...what color would your soul be? (a real color)


----------



## Goblin

Blue

Have you ever accidently set fire to your house?


----------



## Hairazor

Great googly moogly NO

Have you ever called in sick to work when you weren't?


----------



## N. Fantom

Nope don't have a job (yet, just applied for one yesterday), but i have for school

Have you ever gotten stitches in your mouth?


----------



## Goblin

No. 50 in my arm though

Have you ever wrecked a friend's car?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yes, well I wasn't driving her car but backed into her car with my vehicle.

Have you ever bought a prop and passed it off as something you made?


----------



## Hairazor

Wow! I never thought of that, huuummm!!

Have you ever budged ahead in a long line?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Have you ever rode a bicycle in the rain?


----------



## Hairazor

Yes and it was hailing too, ouch!

Did you ever make obscene phone calls?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Have you burned leaves and had the fire get out of control?


----------



## debbie5

Nope. Illegal to burn leaves around here.

What was the grossest thing you ever touched or accidentally came into contact with (and how)?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Baby vomit and dog diarrhea are close contenders for this award - didn't touch either directly, but having to clean them up made me gag.


What quality do you prize most in your spouse/significant other/best friend (choose one)?


----------



## Spooky1

My spouses weird sense of humor.  How else would she tolerate me. 

Have you ever gone someplace or done something you really hated, but you did it for a friend/spouse?


----------



## Hairazor

Oh yeh!!!

Do you get along with your in-laws?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Always have


Did you have a toy as a kid that you were afraid of?


----------



## Goblin

Nope.

Have you ever thought there was a ghost in your house?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Not in this house...but there was a house I grew up in....in Warsaw, NC that my mother, and sisters SWEAR was haunted. I was only 3 so I don't remember, but my sister saw a ghost and the other family members felt a huge 'weirdness' in the house.

Do you wish you were less or more inhibited with your spouse or significant other?


----------



## Goblin

I have no spouse or significant other

How cars have you had?


----------



## Zurgh

6



Have you had a physical in the last 5 years?


----------



## Hairazor

Yes, I am a good girl and get 1 every year

Do you wear socks to bed in the winter?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Only if it's extremely cold, which does not happen very often in Maryland


What city would you most like to visit?


----------



## Goblin

Myrtle Beach, SC

What city would you least want to visit?


----------



## Hairazor

Siberia

What kind of car would be your dream car?


----------



## aquariumreef

A limo that someone drives for me.

Would you ever enter the World Mustachio Competition?


----------



## N. Fantom

Nope, I hate facial hair but as a gag gift i did by my gf a calender with the 2009 winners of it.

What is the most over the top, craziest prop that you would want to make if you had unlimited time and money.


----------



## Goblin

A fire breathging dragon

Has your Halloween ever been rained out?


----------



## graveyardmaster

not that i can remember

are you having a halloween party this year?


----------



## RoxyBlue

We never have a Halloween party - our time goes to making props and setting up the yard for one night of display

Have you ever had to share office space with an annoying co-worker?


----------



## Hairazor

Oh yes!!

Do you ever wish you could be 5 again?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Have you ever hit someone before?


----------



## N. Fantom

Multiple times. My girlfriend got me to do MMA with her.

What is the worst thing you have ever done?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: 'pinned' someone I had a grudge against...

Are you really supremely happy to be on the Hauntforum?


----------



## aquariumreef

Indifferent, I like the people though. 

When was the last time you called your mother?


----------



## Goblin

She's been dead since 2002

When was the last time you wrote a letter to a friend?


----------



## Hairazor

Just this morning

How did you celebrate your last birthday?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Getting rained on and giving out trick or treat candy.....

Are you ever a liar to a people?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Okay, I have to break in from our regularly scheduled posting thread to say:..every time I see this game heading, The Truth Game, I think in my head, 'because that's the truth, Truth' and I know you may think I am crazy, but it is because of this commercial...the little kid at the end of it saying, 'That's the truth, Truth', just cracks me up...now you can hear the same thing in your head....okay, now that is out of the way, back to our regularly scheduled posting....


----------



## Hairazor

**I've never seen that commercial but that little boy made me pop out laughing.**

On with the game--only little white lies so as not to hurt someones feelings.

Do you regift?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Nope, I will give it away if I 100% can't use it, but I tell the person, I don't pass it off as a gift....

Do you genuinely like speading time with your in-laws?


----------



## Goblin

I have no inlaws

Have you ever had a prop not work no matter how many times you tried?


----------



## Copchick

Ugh, Yes!!!!

Have you ever lied to get what you wanted?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Have you ever been bitten by a spider?


----------



## Hairazor

Yes!!!! But I didn't get any super powers!

Have you ever eaten a bug on a dare?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but I expect I've eaten some by accident

What is your quest?:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

To keep you happy 

Have you thought about not setting up your haunt some years


----------



## Goblin

Once. My mother asked me if I was gonna decorate for Halloween. I said I
thought I'd skip this year. She talked me into doing it. Two months later she 
passed away and I've done it every year since.

Have you ever seen a shooting star?


----------



## Hairazor

Yes it was awesome. One night we saw quite a few and that was even more awesome

Did you ever fall off a bicycle as an adult?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Oh hell, yes, right into a row of shrubs in slow motion. The friends who were riding with me thought it looked amazingly funny.

Have you ever broken a bone?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Have you ever had eye surgury?


----------



## Hairazor

No, knock on wood!!

Do you ever wish you could play a musical instrument (you don't already play)?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'd like to be able to play piano with proficiency. I can read the music and pick out the notes, but I never had lessons.


What is your favorite breakfast food?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Well done egg sandwich stacked up. 

Have you been on a cruise and what was the best and worst memory?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: No, I haven't...I just don't like people that much to be stuck on a boat with a bunch of strangers for 7 days.  (unless it was a Hauntforum cruise, now that would be FUN) I'd rather fly there and enjoy the place itself (hopefully someplace really great like Hawaii or Bermuda) and see the sights and spend a lot of time 'in' the water rather than 'on' the water. 

What is the scariest place you have ever been? (and don't say something like the DMV or the tax office....I want SCARY)


----------



## Lord Homicide

Mexican border, on the Mexico side.

What is the scariest movie you've seen as an adult (beyond 18 years old).


----------



## Copchick

The Strangers - I liked the movie, but now when I'm at my camp and I hear a bump outside in the dark I listen really close and think "is it an animal, or a stranger?" Too close to being reality I guess.

Who do you look up to the most?


----------



## Goblin

Nobody. Use to be my father

Have you ever rear ended someone by accident?


----------



## Lord Homicide

By auto accident, no. 

Have you ever literally crapped your pants?


----------



## Copchick

Lord Homicide said:


> By auto accident, no.
> 
> Have you ever literally crapped your pants?


I find it funny you had to clarify, 'by auto accident', therefore keeping it clean. 

I have not crapped my pants since wearing diapers.

Are you a reality show junkie?


----------



## Hairazor

Well, I like America's Got Talent, Dancing With the Stars and The Amazing Race. Otherwise NO!

Have you ever fallen off a bar stool because you had one too many?


----------



## Lord Homicide

I probably have, can't remember 

Are you a control freak?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yep! You nailed me! Hate that about myself...but...what are you gonna do?

How many times do you have to be asked to do something by your significant other?


----------



## Ramonadona

Usually just once, but then he doesn't ask me to do much. He's retired, and I work full-time, so it's more me asking him to do something.

Have you found that over the years your taste buds have changed? Something you once could not stomach, now is a favorite?


----------



## Copchick

I think I've leveled out. In my 30's I had that change over, not so much now. 

Getting older do you find that you've gained more patience or have less patience?


----------



## Goblin

More

How many different cars have you owned?


----------



## Copchick

Four

Which year do you consider was the best year of your life?


----------



## Wethier

2012 - the year my son will be born. 

What is your favorite ice cream?


----------



## MrGrimm

Chocolate Chip Mint

Why do you love Halloween?


----------



## Goblin

Because it's a fun holiday.

Have you ever broke a bone?


----------



## MrGrimm

No, but I tore my DCL tendon in my knee...

Have you ever eaten something dangerous? Don't say McDonalds


----------



## Goblin

None

Have you ever had a wreck in bad weather?


----------



## Copchick

No

Have you ever had your dog jump out the car window while you were driving?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, but I've always been afraid they would.

Has your dog ever pooped in neighbors yard and you didn't pick up after them?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes - for one special neighbor, it is encouraged : )

Have you ever been left for dead ?


----------



## Hairazor

Not in this life, yet 

What was your favorite subject in high school?


----------



## Goblin

Art

What was your least favorite subject?


----------



## Evil Andrew

My first programming class - Pascal 

When did you have your own car ?


----------



## MrGrimm

At 22

Have you ever jumped out of a plane?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Have you ever been robbed?


----------



## Copchick

Nope

Have you ever taken a cruise?


----------



## MrGrimm

No, probably get seasick and that's not how I wanna spend 2000$ and a weeks vacation

What is your favorite dish?


----------



## Goblin

The white one with the blue flowers on it!

What is your least favorite dish?


----------



## MrGrimm

Your white one with the blue flowers on it! 

(Real answer: Anything involving brains! Yeah I'd make a crappy zombie)

What song gets you in the zone?


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Anvil Chorus


What is your favorite style of house?


----------



## Evil Andrew

The Pasadena Bungalow style, done so well by architects Greene & Green in the early 1900s, like Gamble House below...

http://www.gamblehouse.org/photos/ext/index.html

And your favorite furniture style ?


----------



## Copchick

I'm pretty eclectic with furniture, but I'd have to go with Chippendale.

Do you like rooms painted or papered?


----------



## MrGrimm

Paint all the way

Who is your favorite actor?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Katharine Hepburn, followed closely by Robert Downey Jr.


Have you ever met someone who had extra fingers or toes?


----------



## Copchick

Good actor choices Roxy!

Fingers, no I haven't and toes, not that I'm aware of. 

Have you ever performed CPR on anyone?


----------



## MrGrimm

Thankfully no, never been in an emergency situation like that.

Have you ever hit anything with your car?


----------



## Hairazor

Deer

Can you tightrope walk?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Can you?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Ever run for public office ?


----------



## Hairazor

No

Ever been hit in the head with a baseball?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but one of my brothers managed to smack me in the face with an icy snowball once and another brother clipped me in the head while showing me how well he could control his karate punches.


Do you sometimes wonder if you're the only sane person in your workplace?


----------



## Goblin

Many times.....when I was working

What's your favorite Halloween horror movie?


----------



## Hairazor

Dracula

Do you ever wish you were born in a different time?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes - !

Do you ever want to start your own business ?


----------



## Copchick

Hmm...not really. But if I would, it would be a greenhouse/nursery.

Have you ever spent a night in a cemetery?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Many - used to be the high school drinking hangout...... 

Ever got the "behind-the-scenes" tour at the coroners office ? Really interesting ....


----------



## Goblin

Nope

What was your worst Halloween?


----------



## Copchick

A few years ago when I badly sprained my ankle and couldn't go up and down the ladder to decorate. No lights on the house, no props in the trees. Was a real bummer. 

Have you ever just packed up the car and just started driving with no destination in mind, just to clear your head or to just get away?


----------



## Hairazor

Why yes I have. Last time I did that I got stuck on a dirt road that had turned to mud and I had to walk to call for a tow (a pick up went through just ahead of me and didn't get stuck but my little car did, go figure)

Have you ever not answered the door because you didn't want to deal with whoever was there?


----------



## Evil Andrew

All the time. 

Have you ever been forced to evacuate your home ?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Have you ever lost something very valuable and never got it back?


----------



## Copchick

No. It's always turned up sooner or later. I've been fortunate.

Have you ever given someone a recipe and left an ingredient out so that it wouldn't taste like yours?


----------



## Hairazor

No, but I know people who have

Have you ever tried to sneak into the movies?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Did it all the time. One guy would pay and then go to the exit door and let the rest of us in : )

Ever go out to a restaurant and walk the check ?


----------



## Goblin

How do you walk a check?

Have you ever dropped your Jack-O-Lantern after you carved it?


----------



## Hairazor

No, but I dropped a cake upside down once

Have you ever turned up the volume just to annoy someone?


----------



## MommaMoose

All the time!

Have you ever threw out dinner before any one could eat just because you were mad?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Goblin said:


> How do you walk a check?


(= leave without paying)

Nope, but have been known to steal other people's deserts : )

Have you ever bought something, broke it while trying to assemble it, and then exchanged t for a new one ?


----------



## sparky

Yes, on more than one occasion,watch the made in China stuff.

Have you ever had someone older get a hotel room for you and some friends so you could have a hotel party?


----------



## Copchick

Never (That's my story and I'm stickin' to it)

Have you ever been on television?


----------



## Goblin

Yeah, I sat on it once or twice.

Have you ever misplaced something and bever found it?


----------



## Hairazor

I have misplaced a few things I have yet to find but never hasn't come yet

Would you like to travel to outer space?


----------



## Copchick

Absolutely! Where can I sign up?

Would you take an Alaskan cruise?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Totally !!

How bout a 21 day transatlantic ? You start in Rome, go up Italy, around the French Riviera, past Ibiza down the coast of Spain, through the Straits of Gibraltar to New York.


----------



## Copchick

I better get my passport in order, sounds like fun!

Would you ride a Greyhound cross country? (Bus, not dog)


----------



## Evil Andrew

Didi it with my mom when I was about 4.

How bout an overnight train ride in a sleeper car ?


----------



## Hairazor

Love trains, I would do it in a flash. Used to take the train from Ia to Denver when my daughter still lived there, but alas, not the sleeper.

Would you like to be a contestant on Survivor?


----------



## Goblin

No.

What is your favorite birthday memory?


----------



## Copchick

My mom getting my birthday cake entirely in chocolate. Chocolate cake, icing, roses. The lettering was yellow. I was very young and wanted my entire cake in chocolate. My mom made my birthday special and it was wonderful!

What is your best memory of spending time with your parents?


----------



## Hairazor

Climbing Stone Mountain back before it was a tourist biggie and then going to Grant Park Zoo.

Have you ever spent the night in jail?


----------



## sparky

No,trying not to do that!

Have you ever wanted to be a clown?


----------



## Copchick

When I was 5.

What did you want to be when you grew up?


----------



## RoxyBlue

An oceanographer



What animal had the honor of being your first pet?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Freckles, a springer spaniel pup

What was the first pet you had to bury ?


----------



## Goblin

Cat named Happy

Have you ever bought clothing that was too big?


----------



## Copchick

Not on purpose.

Have you ever not realized after using a public restroom, you have toilet paper hanging from your pants or on your shoe? Which is it and how long were you dragging it around?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Have you ever totalled your car?


----------



## Copchick

Never (Knock on wood!)

Have you ever eaten just one Lays potato chip?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Probably. I'm not that big a fan of potato chips.


Are you afraid of going to the dentist?


----------



## Hairazor

No, but I'm not fond of paying the bill

Do you recycle whatever is recyclable in your area?


----------



## Goblin

No

How many licks does it take to get to the center of a tootsie roll pop?


----------



## Copchick

The owl in the commercial does it in three.

Have you had any corrective laser eye surgery?


----------



## MrGrimm

Not yet, but thinking about it...

Do you like your job?


----------



## Hairazor

Yes, both of them

Do you wish you lived in another state?


----------



## Copchick

Nope. I love the four seasons that Pennsylvania has and there's just so much to see here that I haven't gotten to yet.

Have you ever gone spelunking?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, but I think it would be interesting to try at least once


What was the closest you ever got to a dangerous animal?


----------



## Copchick

Last May after a huge storm came through our camp and knocked down the huge maple tree, one of the local black bears decided to pay a visit at 6 a.m. I was looking out the open door and he was about 10 - 12 feet away licking the hummingbird feeder. The screened in porch separated us. As soon as he smelled my presence (he didn't see me) he ran off.

Have you ever gone on a ghost or paranormal hunt?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Like to though

Have you ever visited a graveyard at midnight?
(I have)


----------



## MrGrimm

Not midnight per say, but I've been there pretty late.

How ever had a major fight in public?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, because that would be utterly tacky, and we never fight anyway.

If you could change one thing about yourself, what would it be?


----------



## Copchick

I wish I would've finished in the top 2 for the Lieutenants test. After that, it doesn't matter.

Have you ever been on tv? (News, America's Most Wanted, etc.)


----------



## Goblin

I sat on it once, does that count?

What was your spookiest Halloween?


----------



## Evil Andrew

In high school, one of my friend's family owned an abandoned hotel in the small mountain town we lived in. It was called Troutdale, built in the 1920's , but mostly gutted and badly damaged. In 1980, the same year _The Shining_ came out, we thought it would be great fun to spend Halloween night there. There were no windows left in the place, and October in Colorado is very cold. We made a fire in an old 55 gallon drum. Of course , we freaked each other out, and some other friends that knew we were there snuck in and scared the crap out of us. That is a Halloween I will always remember....










More Troutdale pics here...

Where have you visited that you wish you hadn't ?


----------



## Goblin

No place

What was your worst Halloween?


----------



## MrGrimm

The year I did my first major prop, a stirring witch. About a hundred hours into the things and I got it working the morning of Halloween, only to have it be a torrential down poor that night. So my grand plans for a witches shack outside were ruined and I had to set her up inside my front door.

The kids that still showed up loved it, but it wasn't what I wanted... sigh

Do you ever look up in wonder?


----------



## Goblin

Sometimes

Do you believe in ghosts?


----------



## MrGrimm

No.

Do you believe in aliens?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Of course


Do you friends and family find your Halloween obsession just a bit odd?


----------



## MrGrimm

Yes! But I am col with it 

Do you think your on this forum too much?


----------



## Copchick

Not in my opinion.

Will your costume be cute or scary this halloween?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Great more like it 

Would you be scared or worried if you knew I was coming to a make & take?


----------



## Copchick

Neither, I'd look forward to you being there. Maybe offer you a manwich or something. Lol! 

Would you take a trip around the world in 80 days?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Only if I couldn't take longer : )

Hang out on the island with Dr. Moreau ?


----------



## Goblin

Not really

If you could meet any historical figure who would you choose?

(I said Historical not hysterical)


----------



## Copchick

Thomas Jefferson - He was so ahead of his time with his ideas, he was an avid reader and had thousands of books, he documented and recorded everything, and he was a farmer. Just to shake his hand, have a conversation and pick his brain would be an honor. I really admire his contribution to America and society.

What would be your ultimate job to make you happy?


----------



## MrGrimm

Father with full time Halloweening during school hours


What is your favorite food?


----------



## Hairazor

(Father with full time Halloweening during school hours)
Awww, what a guy!


My friend Ed's Filipino egg rolls

Would you like to time travel?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I suspect that would have disastrous consequences, so no


Did you have an imaginary friend when you were a kid?


----------



## debbie5

Yes, her name was Diane and she was older than me & would give me wise counsel...like not to slap my brother.

If you won a bajillion dollars, would your life change much>?


----------



## Copchick

Yes it surely would. My personality and character wouldn't change, but I certainly would upgrade a few things in my environment, with my family and best friend. 

What was the first concert you ever went to?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Kansas
McNichols Arena, Denver
January 15, 1978

What was you most recent concert ?


----------



## Goblin

1972

What is your all time favorite Halloween decoration?


----------



## MrGrimm

Oooh good one, but I don't think I can pick just one... so top 3
1-Stirring Witch Prop I made
1b-Black Cat stuffed animal my wife gave me
1c-Cut out cardboard ghosts in windows

Are you shy around new people?


----------



## Hairazor

Yes

Do you have a problem giving speeches in front of big crowds?


----------



## MrGrimm

Not anymore. The trick is to just not give a damn.

Will you be on the forum late tonight?


----------



## Hairazor

Late enough to Post Ho you ^ !!

Do you ballroom dance?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope - no ballrooms or any other rooms, for that matter.....

Ever been to the No: 10 Saloon in Deadwood, SD ?


----------



## Hairazor

No

Ever gone mountain climbing?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:No, but I would like to....I love the mountains, I just hate the big drop offs and I am uber clumsy......
Have you ever told someone that they looked pretty or nice when they really didn't????


----------



## Goblin

Yes. Never hurt anyone's feelings if you can avoid it

Have you ever attended a seance?


----------



## Hairazor

No but it would be fun

What is your favorite munchy when you are upset over something?


----------



## Goblin

My favorite anytimne is Crab chips

Do you ever listen to the voices in your head?


----------



## Evil Andrew

I only hear one, and always listen to Him....

What would you _really do _ for a Klondike Bar ?


----------



## Copchick

Wanna find out? Kidding! I'd pretend I'm a polar bear and roar at the person with the Klondike bar till they give it up willingly out of fear.

Have you ever sang in front of an audience?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Have you ever been bitten by a poisonous snake?


----------



## Hairazor

No

Have you ever gotten on the wrong bus and thus wasted a bunch of time?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Once, in grade school


What is your favorite prop?


----------



## Copchick

My Jason animatronic. I've had him since he first came out, many years ago, with good quality. He's got the sound effect (ch, ch, ch, ah, ah, ah) his head moves and mostly because his eyes move and looks like he's watching you, making him so realistic. He was one of the first one's out. He's my special guy with a prominent spot on my porch next to the door.

What is your ultimate halloween fantasty?


----------



## Goblin

To live to see my 100th Halloween in 2050!

What is the scariestr Horror movie you ever seen?


----------



## Hairazor

Last House on the Left

Would you want to star in a Horror movie?


----------



## graveyardmaster

yeah i would of loved to play a part in the horror movie HALLOWEEN......

are you going to a halloween party this year?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Could be...

What is your most embarrassing moment in front of the opposite sex?


----------



## Copchick

Wow, so many to pick from. Name it, I've probably done it. I've worked with so many guys over the years. Choking on food was probably the most embarassing.

HMT have you called your current spouse or girlfriend/boyfriend (whichever applies) by the name of an ex? What kind of hell did you pay for it?


----------



## Evil Andrew

None, but I have accidentally called my son by my little brother's name.

Have you confessed to your parents all the rotten things you did as a teenager, that they never caught you at ?


----------



## Goblin

It would be hard, they're both dead!

Have you ever broke the law


----------



## Hairazor

If I tell you I will have to break the law again

Have you ever walked out of the store with something you forgot to pay for?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

What is the silliest thing you ever did?


----------



## badgerbadger

Made yoda faces at my son during his christmas concert, making some of them laugh mid performance.

Are you afraid to be alone in the dark?


----------



## Hairazor

I don't like to walk into a dark room but I'm ok with turning the lights off after I'm in

Are you scared to be alone in a room with a corpse?


----------



## Copchick

Sometimes it can give me the heebie jeebies if it's an unnatural death.

Do you celebrate your pets birthday?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes, I go out drinking : )

Do birthdays make you feel happy or sad, or indifferent ?


----------



## Hairazor

H A P P Y, tra la!

If you could pick one gift for your birthday what would it be?


----------



## Goblin

A million dollars

What was the first costume you wore on Halloween?


----------



## Hairazor

I seem to recall a homemade ballet costume and let me tell you, my Mom could not sew worth diddly!

What are you dresing as this Halloween?


----------



## Goblin

Nothing

Have you ever been in a real haunted house?


----------



## Hairazor

None that I am aware of

Have you ever pushed someone into the mud on purpose and then pretended it was an accident?


----------



## RoxyBlue

If I ever did that, I'm sure I took full responsibility for it if there was a chance the incident was actually observed

What was your favorite toy as a child?


----------



## Copchick

Barbies

Who do you most admire?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Our first responders !

Who do you _least _admire ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Whiners


Who was your first best friend?


----------



## Hairazor

Barbra Woods, boy I had to dig deep for that name

What is your favorite thing to give ToTers?


----------



## Goblin

Candy

What is your favorite horror movie?


----------



## Hairazor

Nosferatu

How old were you when you got your first kiss?


----------



## Copchick

I don't normally kiss and tell, but I believe I was ten or eleven.

How old were you for your first date? Bonus question - What did you do?


----------



## Goblin

Old enough to eat corn without choking!

Who was your first date?


----------



## Hairazor

Nathan somebody or other. We were 5 or 6 and he had his family invite me to the zoo with them.

Did you end up in the profession for which you trained?


----------



## Goblin

Yes.....Till they closed the shop down after 25 years!

Have you ever been mooned by a monkey?


----------



## Hairazor

Actually that time at the Zoo

Would you like to be President?


----------



## Goblin

Emperor is more fun!

How many shrunken heads do you have in your collection?


----------



## Hairazor

None but now I will feel compelled to get at least one

Can you walk on your hands?


----------



## Copchick

Nope, never could.

Can you do a cartwheel?


----------



## Goblin

Not like I use to

What state would you like to visit most?


----------



## Hairazor

The State of Grace

If we had space travel, what planet would you most like to visit?


----------



## Goblin

None

Have you ever been in a Scooby Doo cartoon?


----------



## Hairazor

Not yet!

How many times did you have to take the driver's test the first time you were old enough for a license?


----------



## Goblin

Once

Have you ever been suspected of being Jack the Ripper?


----------



## Hairazor

How old would a person have to be to be a suspect?

Do you dance around the house while doing housework?


----------



## Copchick

Yes, especially while listening to my MP3 player!

Are you planning to see any Christmas shows or concerts during the season?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Are you now or ever have been a super-villian trying to kill Batman?


----------



## Hairazor

No!

How many times have you gone up on stage during a midnight showing of Rocky Horror Picture Show?


----------



## Goblin

None.

Is it true you're searching for the Great White Crab that attacked you at the beach?


----------



## Hairazor

Not anymore, that crab soup hit the spot

Did you vote this year?


----------



## Goblin

Yes

Have you ever rode in a hot air balloon?


----------



## Hairazor

No but would love to

Did you ever play a prank so naughty you felt guilty?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

What was the worse prank you ever pulled?


----------



## Evil Andrew

On Halloween 1974, I took a case of TP and completely _mummified_ a particular non-holiday-celebrating church, while they were holding services. The TP was so thick, they darn near couldn't break through to get out..... Also got most of the cars in the parking lot.

(Of course, today I am heartily ashamed of my intolerance and mischief on that occasion.....)

We're you ever caught red-handed in committing a prank ?


----------



## Hairazor

Not yet!

Have you ever run a marathon?


----------



## Goblin

With a bad heart?

Have you ever fell off your roof?


----------



## Copchick

Nope (Knock on wood)

Have you ever cut your own hair and really regretted it? How bad was it?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I've been cutting my own hair and Spooky1's for years and have never regretted it.


Are you secretly addicted to reality shows?


----------



## PirateLady

Not in the least can't stand them 

Do you really cook for the holidays or buy already fixed meals?


----------



## Hairazor

Really cook. Otherwise there would be mutiny about the bounty

Can you tap dance?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Can you tap dance and juggle at the same time?


----------



## Hairazor

I can tap but can't juggle in any way shape or form

Can you pat your head and rub your tummy in a circle at the same time?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes ! 

Have you ever accidentally had stuff fall out of the back of your vehicle as you drove down the street ? (I once accidentally dumped a 5-gallon bucket of yellow paint from the back of the truck, in the middle of a busy Denver intersection, during rush hour....)


----------



## Hairazor

Accidentally, you are EvilA after all. No.

Can you stand on your head?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Not any more

Can you walk on your hands ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think I'm beyond the age where that would be even remotely feasible


Did you ever try to pick someone up at a bar?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Have you driven a tank?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes, but never got to run over any cars or shoot anything : (

Ever flown in a helicopter ?


----------



## Hairazor

No, but think I would like to

Do you make your own sauce for BBQ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not when you can buy the Jack Daniels brand


Did you ever sneak food you didn't like to the dog under the table during dinner?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Still do

Was the food ever bad enough that the dog wouldn't eat it ?


----------



## Hairazor

Won't most dogs eat things they regurgitate if you can't clean it up fast enough? So how bad would the food need to be?

Did you ever sneak into the theater?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Have you ever fell asleep and woke up in the morgue?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I have never fallen asleep and awakened in a morgue


What was your worst class in high school?


----------



## Hairazor

Social Studies. The teacher was mainly a coach but in small schools they also have to teach something. Monday he would say read chapters whatever to whatever, put his feet on the desk and on Friday he would say test!

Are you on a bone marrow doner list?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Who's your favorite Peanuts character?


----------



## Hairazor

Woodstock

Blow soap bubbles or blow bubbles with your gum?


----------



## RoxyBlue

soap bubbles


Can you change a flat or change the oil on your car all by yourself?


----------



## Hairazor

(Oops, I think I got us off track, with wrong thread!)

I would call for help with either!

Do you like to go camping and sleep in a tent?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Have you ever tried to get a sneak peek at Santa?


----------



## Hairazor

Duh! Yeah!

Can you type without looking at the keys?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sometimes


Do you have a favorite relative?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope, love them all the same - but wish one was a millionaire and I was *his favorite* : )

Did you ever win more than $1000 in the lottery ?


----------



## Hairazor

Just won $4.00 after buying $6.00 worth, best I've ever done! Maybe that's why I rarely buy!

Have you ever participated in a rodeo?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, 'cause falling off an angry bull is not my idea of a good time


Do you like to bake Christmas cookies?


----------



## Goblin

Nope..........Just eat them!

What is your greatest fear?


----------



## Hairazor

Spiders

Do you ever wish you were born in a different time period?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes - anywhere from 1800 up to 1920

Do you secretly like fruit cake and not mind getting them this time of year ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hell, no:jol:


Have you ever regifted a fruitcake?


----------



## Hairazor

No, I think it might be punishable if caught!

How old were you when you quit believing in Santa?


----------



## Goblin

Who said I had?

Have you ever seen a live shark up close?


----------



## Hairazor

Actually at the Mall of America they have an underwater area where you go through a glass tunnel and all kinds of marine life, including shark, are all around you. It is a great adventure.

Have you ever played baseball and when you hit the ball it hit the pitcher?


----------



## Lord Homicide

I shouldn't laugh but LOL yeah. Line drive back at him, his glove went up to protect his face as he turned to the side and the ball blasted his elbow.

Have you ever farted in a crowded space (because you knew you could get away with it) and laughed at someone's comment about it?


----------



## Copchick

Lol! Not that I can recall. A wise man once told me, "Never overtrust a fart in public".

Have you ever worked in a soup kitchen or shelter during the holidays?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes - during holidays and other times of year

Did you ever want to give up all your worldly possessions and wander the earth ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but sometimes I'd like to give up my worldly possessions so I wouldn't have to keep dusting them.


Are you more like your mom or your dad?


----------



## Goblin

Dad

Have you ever gave a party and nobody came?


----------



## Lord Homicide

No, believe it or not, everyone loves me. LOL

Do you trust skinny cooks?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, because Spooky1 and I both fall into that category


Do you still have cake for your birthday?


----------



## Copchick

Absolutely! Chocolate with chocolate icing and colored roses. 

Are you a secret Santa and secretly do good deeds for people?


----------



## Hairazor

You bet! I always feel all warm knowing I did some good and no one knows but me!

Did you ever get caught sneaking a peek at presents?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. They were kept at our grandparents

Have you ever spent Christmas in jail?


----------



## Hairazor

None, yet!

Have you ever had your pants fall down in public?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope, but I have "pants'd" a few people in public 

Did you ever totally blow an interview ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not entirely. I did have an interview shortly after getting out of college where I was asked if I would stay with the job for a few years if hired. I answered honestly and said no because I planned on going back to graduate school. I did not get an offer.

What was your favorite job or place of employment?


----------



## Hairazor

I have my own beauty shop, so that would have to be it.

Can you speak another language fluently? If yes, which one?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Were you ever a prisoner of war?


----------



## Copchick

Never

Have you ever been interviewed for a news story? If so, what was it for?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Somehow that honor has passed me by


Are you a sports fanatic?


----------



## Goblin

Just wrestling

What did the voices in your head tell you today?


----------



## Hairazor

Stay in Bed!

Can you remember all the words to the Star Spangled Banner without looking?


----------



## RoxyBlue

The first verse, yes. The rest, no.


Can you sing the Star Spangled Banner?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Sure

Do you have anything besides a banner that is star-spangled ?


----------



## Goblin

Will a flag do?

Do you know who wrote the star spangled banner?


----------



## Hairazor

Of course!

Do you have any tattoos?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Have you ever sold your neighbor's home while they were on vacation?


----------



## Hairazor

You can do that?

Have you ever thrown a rock, or whatever, and broken someone's window?


----------



## Copchick

No, I haven't (I throw like a girl)

Have you ever woken up from sleeping having a fabulous dream and tried to go back to sleep to finish it?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, because I never have fabulous dreams


What would you rather be doing right now?


----------



## Goblin

Right now or when you posted this?

Have you ever peeked out the window looking for Santa's sleigh and reindeer?


----------



## Hairazor

Always!

Do you work out regularly?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yep, every year : )

Ever hauled off in an ambulance ?


----------



## Hairazor

Once after a lady broadsided me!

Have you ever ridden in a hearse?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Is it true you're on the first four pages of Santa's naughty list?


----------



## Hairazor

Probably

Have you ever worn a Santa hat?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yep

Ever wear a Santa hat, and nothing else ?


----------



## Copchick

Shh, you weren't supposed to say anything!

Have you ever dressed up as Santa?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but I have dressed up as one of his elves


Do you like wearing high heels?


----------



## Copchick

I do, but don't very often.

Have you ever walked out of a public restroom with TP hanging from the back of your pants or stuck to your shoe?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Shoe

Ever say something to those vile people who use the restroom at work, and _don't wash their hands ?_


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but I do hide my pens from them if they come into my office looking to borrow one:jol:


Do you keep a little stash of treats just for yourself hidden away somewhere?


----------



## Hairazor

Heck yes!!!!

Do you back up your computer on a separate storage device?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Key files yes, not software or OS

Do you _really _want to see your inlaws thIs Xmas ? Or are you just being nice and not making waves ?


----------



## Goblin

I have no inlaws

Have you really been good all year?


----------



## Hairazor

Any doubt?

Have you ever smuggled anything across the border?


----------



## Goblin

Haven't been across the border

Have you ever been in a John Wayne movie?


----------



## Hairazor

No, you?

Do you still hang a Christmas stocking?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Absolutely


Do you hang Christmas stockings for your pet?


----------



## Hairazor

Of course!

Have you ever been mugged?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Have you ever been bitten by a zombie?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes - that's why you shouldn't keep them as pets : (

Have you ever received non judicial punishment under Article 15 of the UCMJ ?


----------



## Hairazor

If I had, then I wouldn't have needed to look it up!

Do you fall asleep while reading the paper after supper?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, because we don't get the paper


What was the most exotic or unusual pet you ever had?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Chinchillas 

Did you ever have to pay for a hotel room you trashed or a bar room you smashed up ?


----------



## Hairazor

No, but I have been in a few of the above (not my doing)

Can you touch your toes without bending your knees?


----------



## Goblin

No

Can you hold your breath for an hour?


----------



## Hairazor

I'll let you know in an hour, if I survive

Have you ever been in a bar fight?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes 

Ever fall off the roof ?


----------



## Hairazor

No

Ever fall for a skam?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes : ( Lost $100

Ever pull a scam on somebody else ?


----------



## Hairazor

No

Ever get into it with your boss over something he/she did?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Absolutely, and he's always in the wrong when that happens

Are you one of those people who leaves three car spaces between yourself and the person in front of you at a stoplight?


----------



## Hairazor

No, but I do leave 2 to 3 car spaces when on the highway

Have you ever drag raced someone from a stop sign?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Oh yeah : )

Ever slam on the brakes for tailgaters ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I've thought about it, but I love my old car too much to chance it


What's your favorite eye color?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Milky blind .......

What's your favorite hair color ?


----------



## Copchick

On me, that would be auburn. On others, doesn't matter as long as it looks nice.

What traditions do you have for ringing in the new year?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Going to bed at 10:00 : )

Ever ruin rented formalwear, and have to pay for it ?


----------



## Hairazor

Not at the point 

Do you talk baby talk to babies?


----------



## Goblin

No

Do you talk baby talk to grown ups?


----------



## Hairazor

If they act like babies!

How long after you eat a cracker before you can whistle?


----------



## the bloody chef

I whistle while eating crackers! 

What kind of cracker do you like on your cheese?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Depending on the cheese...... I'm partial to Club and Townhouse.....

How long has it been since you shaved off your cheesy 1970's mustache ?


----------



## Hairazor

I have to keep at it everyday

Can you crack an egg, to put in a recipe, using one hand and not get shell in the mix or spill it?


----------



## Copchick

Yeah, but I don't like to show off. 

Have you ever set your kitchen on fire by cooking?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Not by cooking....

Ever had to call the fire dept cause the fire got so out of control ?


----------



## Hairazor

I called the fire dept. 1 time when the neighbor's wood pile was on fire and they were out of town!

Can you ice skate?


----------



## Copchick

Yep. I think I still have my skates from high school!

How old were you for your first kiss?


----------



## the bloody chef

77.....in dog years!

How old were you that last time you sat in Santa's lap ?


----------



## Evil Andrew

48

When you sat on Santa's lap, did he ever tell you, "Get the hell off my lap ! " ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Santa would NEVER say such a thing!


Have you ever played Santa?


----------



## Hairazor

I have the suit and beard but just lend them

Do you cheat in friendly card games?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Ever think what you did was so bad, that there was no way out ?


----------



## Hairazor

I've done a few things I lost sleep over, but nothing I could be jailed for

Ever fall out of bed as an adult?


----------



## the bloody chef

Oh Yeah! Now I wear a helmet to bed! :googly:

Ever fallen asleep while having sex?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Ever fall out of a tree and land on your head?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, but I have fallen off a swing and had the wind knocked out of me


Where is your favorite place to go for dinner?


----------



## Copchick

Longhorn's Restaurant at the Waterfront in Homestead, PA. Excellent Outlaw Ribeye, the best I've ever had and I've have never had a bad meal. 

Have you ever had a stalker?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Wow never thought of that. I might have had one and never known. Should have paid more attention : )


Have you ever been a stalker ?


----------



## Hairazor

No!!

Can you ride a unicycle?


----------



## Evil Andrew

About a foot : )

Can you ride a big motorcycle ?


----------



## Hairazor

Only as a passenger

Have you ever run a marathon?


----------



## the bloody chef

No but I can drive one!

Ever driven ceoss country?:xbones:


----------



## Copchick

No, but I'd love to do it! I like to drive long distances.

Have you ever been in a bar fight?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but I tell people that my scars came from one:googly:


Have you ever started a food fight?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope - but - did end one. 

Ever had a bar fight happen around you, and not spill your beer ?


----------



## Hairazor

Why yes I have!

Have you ever been in a movie even as a tiny bit part?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope, but my brother in law was an extra in *Starship Troopers*. Much of the filming was done near Casper, WY

Ever performed on stage, singing, dancing, acting ?


----------



## Copchick

I sang one time many, many years ago. Charlie Daniels' Long Haired Country Boy.

What did you want to be when you grew up?


----------



## Hairazor

A cowgirl (pic is a scan of a scan on an old b&w photo)










Can you ride a horse?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yep 

Ever get to hang out with a celebrity ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I met and chatted a few minutes with Jacques Cousteau when I was in college.

Have you ever ridden in a hearse?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes, but not in the back

Ever laid in a _real _coffin ?


----------



## Hairazor

Not yet!

Do you make a living doing what you trained to do?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes, but I am also trained for many things I _don't _do. And, I'm untrained at some things I want to do, but it won't stop me from trying : )

Could you make a living doin what you want to do ?


----------



## the bloody chef

Not any more! Always wanted to play golf for a living (wasn't good enough) but I should have taught it instead!

If you could get any degree, what would it be?


----------



## Goblin

76 

Have you ever been fired.........from a cannon?


----------



## Evil Andrew

No, but I have *fired * a cannon

Have you ever taken the road less traveled, and regretted it ?


----------



## Copchick

Never

Have you gone ice fishing?


----------



## the bloody chef

Yes...I caught a cubefish, a frozen margarita and a cold! 

Have you broken a resolution yet?


----------



## Hairazor

If I made any it would be to watch my diet and quit swearing. Wait, someone is saying they just took a pan of fudgy brownies out of the oven. Why the @#$ #$% doesn't someone bring me a half dozen or so?

Can you juggle?


----------



## Copchick

Balls? Fruit? Chainsaws? No, no, no. But I can juggle many things all going on at once!

Do you partake in the tradition of having pork and saurkraut for new year's dinner?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope - don't like sauerkraut


Are you watching the Twilight Zone marathon on TV right now?


----------



## Hairazor

No, something about Betty White off her rocker

What is your favorite movie genre?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Horror !

What is your favorite opera ?


----------



## Copchick

I've never seen an opera. I did however like the song "Marriage of Figaro" in the Shawshank Redemption. I want to see the opera.

What is your favorite classical piece of music?


----------



## Hairazor

Does the 1812 Overture fit that bill?

Do you like your job?


----------



## Goblin

I'm retired. What's not to like?

Have you ever played a prank on your neighbors?


----------



## the bloody chef

Um....yeah....but don't tell 'em it was me! They're still a bit sore about it!

Have you ever shoplifted? :devil:


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, 'cause that would be really stupid.


Are you a sweater person or blazer person?


----------



## Copchick

Sweater, I love sweaters!

Do you wear hats?


----------



## Hairazor

On bad hair days! Or when shoveling!

Can you walk on stilts?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes, but now if fall, I will break my brittle old bones : )

Ever go to Disneyland at Halloween time ?


----------



## Hairazor

No

Can you wiggle your ears?


----------



## Goblin

No

Have you ever walked on stilts wearing a hat at Disneyland at Halloweentime?


----------



## Copchick

I've never tried it.

Have you ever called someplace expecting to speak with the person you are calling and you end up carrying on a conversation with a stranger on a wrong number?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Have you ever been on a submarine?


----------



## Copchick

Yes, the USS Requin is docked on the Ohio River at the Carnegie Science Center here in the 'burgh.

Would you share the winnings of a lottery ticket if someone gave you the dollar to purchase it?


----------



## Hairazor

Yes!

Did you ever use your sleeve as a kleenex?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Damn, I didn't think anyone saw me!:googly:


What do you like best about winter?


----------



## the bloody chef

The first day of Spring!

Have you ever ambushed someone with a snowball?


----------



## Copchick

Absolutely! But I throw like a girl.

When was the last time you've gone sled riding?


----------



## the bloody chef

4 years ago...but it was a 'waiter tray'...more like a taboggan!

Have you ever reached in to the bottom of a vending machine because your selection got stuck?


----------



## Hairazor

Duh! Yeh! Funny story about vending machines. A friend of mine worked at a gas station right across from the middle school and one of the kids told her other kids would go in the Men's room and stick their hand up the condom machine and get free condoms. At closing time that night she thought she would see if it was possible so she reached in and sure enough she could grab one but having an adult arm, she of course got stuck. She said it would be a cold day before she let her boss find her like that so she worked her wrist till she finally got her very skinned hand out.

Can you do push ups?


----------



## Goblin

Not like I use to

How many push ups can you do?


----------



## the bloody chef

23 1/2....:xbones:

Do you 'double dip' your chip?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

have you ever run a red light?


----------



## Hairazor

Notthat I can recall

Do you try and budge ahead in a long line?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, 'cause that would be uncivilized


Have you bought yourself a cemetery plot?


----------



## Copchick

Nope. I'm going to be blasted all over the city. Check it out. I'm going to be cremated and my remains placed into a large firework container. My choice of firework is a huge green chrysanthemum with gold crackling sparks Dragon Eggs as they're called, then a huge boom or Salute at the end of it's display. Now that's fun!

Do you have unpaid traffic or parking tickets?


----------



## Evil Andrew

No, they caught me. Under duress, I capitulated. 

Outstanding Bench Warrants ?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Have you ever been locked up over night?


----------



## the bloody chef

Once - in college with 75 other folks after a bar brawl (please don't tell Copchick I'm a jailbird!) :redfacevil:


Has your car ever broken down on the side of a lonely, desolate road ?


----------



## Copchick

Nope, but I've run out of gas on a busy ramp onto a bridge at rush hour. (I didn't believe what the light and gauge was telling me.) Thank God for Penndot emergency trucks!

BTW - I don't won't hold it against you jailbird er, TBC!

Have you ever gone "parking" on a lonely, desolate road?


----------



## Hairazor

Is there anyplace else to go parking? Heck yes!

Do you do your own taxes?


----------



## RoxyBlue

We do! TurboTax rules!


Have you ever thought about changing your religion?


----------



## Evil Andrew

No, but have sometimes faltered.....

How often do you go to church ?


----------



## Zurgh

Theoretically, I'm always at church.


Have you ever broken the letter of, but not the spirit of the law, on purpose?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

have you ever got a speeding ticket?


----------



## the bloody chef

Many.

Ever talked your way out of a speeding ticket?


----------



## Copchick

Yes and no. I was a cop for only a couple years and was pulled over by a State Trooper in the eastern part of the state on the turnpike. It was a carload of cops/friends, me driving. He asked for my license and he saw my government ID also and asked for it too. He ran my info and came back to the car and just told me to slow down. Then one of my friends, being cute asks him, "How fast was she going?" He replied "Mach 1". From us all yakking I was doing like 85 in a 55 and I didn't even realize it. That could have been some points! I was very lucky. I never *ask* for a courtesy, they're doing their job.

*Hint:* If you're pulled over be nice, never rude or confrontational, and don't reach suddenly, keep your hands visible. Most times, unless there is a "quota", you'll be given a warning as long as you have all of your documents. I never know if I'm giving a ticket until I see the drivers demeanor.

What is the oldest car you've ever had?


----------



## the bloody chef

1962 Rambler _'American'_....vomit green with a white top!!! memories!

_What is the fastest you've ever driven?_


----------



## RoxyBlue

I might have had a brush with 90 once years ago


Have you ever been a passenger in a car and been terrified by something the driver did?


----------



## Hairazor

Yes!!!!!

Have you ever been in a pie eating contest?


----------



## the bloody chef

Nope! I believe that pie should be enjoyed!

Do you set your alarm clock to the correct time or 5 minutes ahead?


----------



## Copchick

Funny you should ask. I set my alarm five minutes ahead, but my clock's time is set ten minutes ahead. But I also set my phone's alarm to the actual time in case I go back to sleep. Also, my car's clock reads 23 minutes ahead. I don't know, it's increased two minutes on it's own over the past four years. Yes, I do know how to change it, I've gotten used to it. I know I'm weird, but I like it. 

Do you like to be early, right on time or fashionably late?


----------



## Hairazor

A bit early but not so much as to inconvience anyone.

Have you ever been called on stage, unknown ahead of time, to be in a magicians magic trick?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but a friend of mine did. We got to see her get elevated above the table she was lying on - pretty cool.


Do you prefer having many friends or just a few close ones?


----------



## Goblin

Both

Have you ever seen a UFO?


----------



## the bloody chef

Maybe! Who can say for sure!:undecidien::rolleyien::undecidien:

Hvae you ever seen the Aurora Borealis?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No. That would be cool to see, though.


Where would you like to live when you retire?


----------



## UsedCoffins

Same place I live now. I hope to have the house paid for by then. It's Midland Virginia.

Do you floss every day or just before a visit to the dentist?


----------



## Hairazor

After every meal!!

Can you do card tricks?


----------



## Copchick

Nope, I suck at 'em!

Can you tie a cherry stem into a knot using your mouth/tongue? (No hands)


----------



## Goblin

Why wou;d I want too?

Can you juggle nitro while tapdancing in a mine field?


----------



## the bloody chef

I tried once, but I blew it! :googly:

Do you make eye contact in elevators?


----------



## Hairazor

A little body contact maybe but eye contact?

Do you have a compulsion to pass everything on the road when driving?


----------



## Zurgh

Nope, but sometimes I pretend the buttons labeled 'Smoke Screen', 'Machine Gun', 'Oil Slick', 'Missiles', 'Rockets', and 'Cannon' still worked...

▼ does not sell sea shells, to seals, by the sea shore.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Have you ever started a gang war on an elevator?


----------



## the bloody chef

See! This is what happens when you make eye contact on an elevator!!! 

If you saw a bright shiny dime in a puddle, would you pick it up?


----------



## Hairazor

YES!

Have you ever had to take the driving test because you forgot to renew your driver's license on time?


----------



## scareme

No, thank God, I don't know if I could pass it again.

Do you have more than two junk drawers in your house?


----------



## Goblin

Yes

Have you ever diagnosed with Terminal Stupidity?


----------



## the bloody chef

I sometimes suffer from Intellectual Flatulence, but it's not terminal!

Do you ever talk in the third person like The Bloody Chef does?


----------



## Hairazor

I wonder if he is talking to Jan?

Have you ever been on stage in a musical?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, I have



Do you like to drive down brand new roads just to see where they go?


----------



## the bloody chef

_Always-_ I believe you can't get lost, you can only find new ways to get places!

Have you ever had a cut that you stitched up yourself?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Have you ever accidently cut your head off?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Several times. It's very annoying when it happens, too.


Have you ever gone out in public dressed like one of the People of Walmart?


----------



## Copchick

Good lord I hope not! I check the mirror before I leave the house.

Have you ever taken off work sick and later run into a coworker or your boss?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Is it true you were kidnapped by gypsies as a child and that when the police 
rescued you your parents didn't want you back, so the police left you in the
woods hoping the bears would raise you, and that after a week with you the
bears attacked the gypsies?


----------



## Hairazor

Yes!!

Do you garden?


----------



## the bloody chef

No, I have two black thumbs! But if you grow it, I can cook it!!!! :smoking::smoking:

Ever cooked a steak in a fireplace?


----------



## Copchick

Nope. Only chestnuts, popcorn and marshmallows

How about cooking something on the engine of your car?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I expect some insects have been seared on the engine on more than one occasion, but it wasn't intentional.


What is your favorite breakfast food?


----------



## the bloody chef

French Toast made w/Challah Bread topped with gobs of sweet butter and real maple syrup and link sausage on the side ....okay....now I gotta go to the market!

Would you rather win a Super Bowl pool and _your team loses_ the game or _your_ _team wins_ and you don't?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Since I have no favorite team, not being a sports fan, I'll go with the winning pool



What is your favorite breed of dog?


----------



## Hairazor

Well I had Shar pei but right now I have a Silky terrier. Love both dearly!

What is your favorite 1/2 hour TV comedy?


----------



## the bloody chef

All Time= M*A*S*H....Current= how I met yo' mama

Will you vote for your favorite Super Bowl commercial?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

What is the most humiliating thing that ever happened to you in public?


----------



## Zurgh

Slipped and fell.


Can you make a better cheese burger than you can buy?


----------



## Copchick

No, they're different, but I couldn't say better. My mom makes a great burger! She can match any restaurant.

Did you get an accumulation of snow today?


----------



## Hairazor

No, thank goodness

Did you get a flu shot this year?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, and have never had one, either


Do you dye your hair?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

What is your worst experience with a wild animal?


----------



## Copchick

I really haven't had any but I'll share one of the best besides the deer story some of you know about. I was working nights and we discovered a beaver roaming one of the streets down town. This poor thing was disoriented, not injured. My partner walked behind it tapping his night stick on the ground to guide it along back to the Ohio river. I drove behind them in our marked police car so as not to have anyone hit them. Other officers were blocking the streets and intersections so we could safely get it to the water. The poor thing was so exhausted by the tiem it got to the river bank and just stood there. My partner poked it (gently of course) and it dove into the water swimming around. It looked like it had a smile too! It was a good night that night. 

Have you ever had a wild animal as a pet?


----------



## Hairazor

No, but I sure like your beaver story and think it is good to show the true nature of our men and women in blue

Have you ever done anything you shouldn't have because of a dare?


----------



## the bloody chef

More than once....stupidest (and most fun) was being a passenger on a plane that was carrying 3 of my friends going skydiving and I put on a chute as a joke and someone said 'you won't' and I did! Of course I jumped- far, far away from where anyone should have- and had a very long 15 mile hike through the middle of nowhere to get to a road!!!

Have you ever parked your car somewhere and couldn't find it and got a ride home?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Have you ever been hypnotized?


----------



## Hairazor

Not that I am aware of

Can you still jump rope now that you are an adult?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I probably could but I suspect I'd have to work up to it slowly


Where did you go on your last vacation?


----------



## Hairazor

Mini vacation, 3 days at my daughter's in Fairfield, IA

Have you ever been bucked off a horse?


----------



## Copchick

Thank heavens, no.

Have you ever woken up from having a fantastic dream and try to go back to sleep to finish it or find out the outcome?


----------



## Hairazor

I sure have, but alas, it never works!

Have you ever told a boss to take your job and, well you know?


----------



## the bloody chef

More than once!

Have you ever fired someone- and enjoyed it?


----------



## Goblin

Out of a cannon?

Have you ever walked in your sleep?


----------



## Copchick

No, but I have fallen asleep standing. Working nights and stretching yourself too thin can do that to you.

Are you working in the capacity that matches your degree or certificate?


----------



## Hairazor

Yep! Plus!

Do you like to take craft classes?


----------



## the bloody chef

Sorry, but I am classless! I prefer making it up as I go!

Would you make a good teacher?


----------



## Copchick

Yes I would actually. I am a supervisor, a firearms instructor and I used to be a field trainer. I like showing people how to do things correctly and thoroughly for the best outcome.

Do you do yoga?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Have you ever hurt someone doing exercises?


----------



## the bloody chef

Just myself...

Do you color your grey hairs?


----------



## Hairazor

Nope, I earned them! I do enhance them with a White Minx mousse though!


Do you donate blood?


----------



## scareme

I used to do apheresed platelets, but now that I live on steroids, I can't.

Do you hide food from other members of your household?


----------



## Copchick

Do dogs count? My dog Fly has such a sweet tooth, I have to hide the chocolate, bread, cake...

Do you dress your critters up in costumes or in sweaters?


----------



## scareme

When I try to dress my male dog, he pees. And if I dress my female dog , she looks so sad I feel bad. Except on Halloween, then they have to suck it up.

Do you ever buy flowers for yourself?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Have you ever just grabbed the cookies and ran?


----------



## the bloody chef

Nope! Stayed there and ate 'em!

Have you ever eaten something gross on a bet?


----------



## Hairazor

No, I have a bad gag reflex

Have you ever drag raced from a stop sign?


----------



## scareme

No

Have you ever fallen asleep in a movie theater?


----------



## Goblin

Once. Boring movie

Have you ever been run over by a snowplow?


----------



## the bloody chef

No...but the love of my life was....

Have you ever taken blame for something you didn't do?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Indirectly - when I was a lab manager, I shared responsibility for any mistakes my staff made. That's part of being a good manager.


What is your least favorite household chore?


----------



## Hairazor

So many to pick from, hmmm, I'll go with mopping

Have you got a prop started for Halloween?


----------



## Evil Andrew

yes !

Do you have any props that you didnt finish last year, but plan to work on this year ?


----------



## the bloody chef

Yes and no....some didn't get started, but are now and one got made but needs revamping!

Have you ever made a prop that you thought was great and everyone else thought it wasn't even good?


----------



## RoxyBlue

If I did, folks were too polite to tell me 


If you could be reincarnated as an animal, which one would you like to be?


----------



## Goblin

A dragon

Who was the greatest influence in your life besides family members?


----------



## the bloody chef

Charles Schultz or MC Escher....it's a toss-up!

Have you ever bought or sold a term paper and got caught?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, never bought or sold.


When you drive over a bridge, do you find yourself automatically thinking about what would happen if you lost control of your car and you went over the edge? (I had a co-worker who used to do this)


----------



## the bloody chef

Many times...mostly when I lived in Newport, RI....that is one scarey, high bridge!!!

Have you ever been on a fishing party boat and caight the biggest fish?


----------



## Copchick

Sadly no. 

Do you grill or barbecue in the winter?


----------



## the bloody chef

Absotively & Posilutely! I have grilled in thunderstorms and snowstorms!!!

With proper training, would you base jump off a building?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No - don't like heights


Can you do card tricks?


----------



## Goblin

Ever seen 52 card pickup?

Have you ever looked out the window and seen all your neighbors standing there
holding torches, shaking their fists and shouting "Get them!"


----------



## the bloody chef

Sorry ! I've never been to your house!

Have you ever just laid on your back and tried to find faces in the clouds?


----------



## RoxyBlue

When I was a kid, definitely, although I more often looked for animals.


If you won the lottery, how would it change your life?


----------



## Copchick

In every which way! Retirement would be immediate, I'd move to the country and catch those bass that have been eluding me.

Have you ever walked on a volcano?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

yes in Hawaii.

have you ever egged a house on Halloween?


----------



## Copchick

Technically no. But I was a little delinquent many moons ago. I used to go on top of a train trestle and throw eggs on unsuspecting cars and buses. (Hey not proud of my delinquent days. I have reformed you know)

Do you do yoga?


----------



## the bloody chef

No, my chakras can't take the shock

Ever made a prank phone call?


----------



## scareme

Yes, back in the days of rotary phones. No caller ID back then.

Played ring and run?


----------



## the bloody chef

A few times!

If you noticed a cashier at a supermarket forgot to ring up something would you point it out?


----------



## Copchick

Absolutely. If I know they missed something and not let the cashier know, that's stealing.

Will you be planning a halloween party this year?


----------



## Hairazor

Alas, no. What with Spook Walk and doing up my front yard it is all I can handle.

Do you pinch the bread to see if it is fresh before you buy it?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Yes especially French or Italian bread!

Have you ever driven through a puddle just to splash someone?


----------



## the bloody chef

NO WAY! I know how that feels! But I have swamped a canoe with my boat!

Have you ever been pulled around a lake on an inner tube?


----------



## Evil Andrew

You bet !

Ever put on snow skis and get pulled behind a horse ? Called skijoring : )


----------



## Hairazor

No, but my friend says he did

Ever ride a scoop shovel pulled behind a horse?


----------



## Goblin

No

Have you ever been thrown off a stick horse?


----------



## Copchick

Nope.

Have you ever made your own moonshine?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes : )

Ever mooned somebody in public ? (if not, drink more moonshine )


----------



## Copchick

Many, many moons ago, I admit I have.

Have you ever been so drunk that you've woken up wearing someone else's clothes? (I think that's the day when you beg God to heal the hangover that is looming and swear off drinking ever again.  )


----------



## the bloody chef

No clothes? Yes. Dirty clothes? Check! Ripped clothes? Surely! Someone elses' clothes? Nope!

Have you ever done so many shots that you passed out _while _doing the last one?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Have you ever accidently stuck your toe up your nose?


----------



## Evil Andrew

My nose or your nose ?

Are you willing to do whatever it takes ?


----------



## Goblin

Depends on what it is

Would you kill yourself to save the world?


----------



## Copchick

Heck no! I'm here to save the world. 

Do you believe in reincarnation? If so, what or who would you come back as?


----------



## the bloody chef

Absolutely! I think we'll all return as what we deserve to be after this life...so I figure I'll return as a toenail fungus or a loaf of smelly cheese! :googly:


Did you ever start a spitball fight in school?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, I was a good child:jol:



Did you ever get sent to the principal's office?


----------



## Hairazor

Never got caught at anything that would require that action!

Do you feel you watch too much TV?


----------



## Copchick

Not really, I have my programs I record and watch in the a.m. when I have my morning coffee or when I get home from work. I go to bed way too early to stay up and watch tv.

Have you ever been given a lie detector test?


----------



## the bloody chef

Yes No Yes No Maybe Yes No......

Did I pass?


----------



## Evil Andrew

no

Do you think you are a good liar ?


----------



## Goblin

Naw, I'm an excellent liar!

Have you ever fell while rollerskating?


----------



## Evil Andrew

a few times

ever trip someone, on purpose, who was rollerskating ?


----------



## scareme

No

Do you sometimes judge people by the way they're dressed?


----------



## Goblin

Nope.

Have you ever dressed like a judge?


----------



## scareme

No

Have you ever told someone they have bad breath?


----------



## Copchick

I did! I was a field trainer and a recruits breath was so bad I had to keep the windows down in the car. I was nice about telling though.

Have you ever woke up in the morning and started getting ready for work and after a bit, then realized you were off?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm sure I've done this at least once


What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## Hairazor

I gotta keep plugging away at mache pumpkins

Do you feed the birds in your yard?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes

Have the birds in your yard ever fed you ?


----------



## Copchick

No I can live without eating seed and bugs.

Have you ever been attacked by a bird?


----------



## Hairazor

Pooed on yes, attacked no!

Do you ever lie about your age?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yep - I did till I turned 21

Ever get caught with a fake ID ?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Have you ever borrowed a friend or family members car and had an accident?


----------



## the bloody chef

Unfortunately!

Have you ever lied to get out of jury duty?


----------



## Hairazor

Knock on wood, never been called.

Have you ever physically thrown anyone out of your house?


----------



## Copchick

Yep, an ex-fiance. One of the best things I ever did. 

Have you ever been a smoker?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No. Hate the smell.



Have you ever been left at the altar?


----------



## Evil Andrew

No

Do you ever wish you had been ?


----------



## Copchick

Hmm, can't answer this really. I called off two weddings before the alter was in sight.

Have you ever ridden an elephant?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Why, yes, now that you mention it.


Ever ride a camel ?


----------



## Hairazor

No, but my daughter did

Have you ever spilled a drink on a stranger while out for the evening?


----------



## Copchick

Never

Has there ever been a news story about you?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, there was one about my involvement with a children's musical. It was in one of the local rags.


What is your favorite TV show?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Walking Dead : )

Ever been on TV ?


----------



## Hairazor

The Woody Willow show as a child.

Have you ever ridden a zipline through the trees?


----------



## scareme

No, and I can't say I want to either.

Have ever been interviewed on TV?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Have you ever thrown rocks at passing cars?


----------



## scareme

NO! Do you want to put someone's eye out?

Have you ever had to wear a cast?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Have you been on a pogo stick?


----------



## Copchick

Nope, then there's no chance of breaking an arm or leg. 

Have you ever been fired?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yep - I was 15 .....

Ever had to fire someone for cause ?


----------



## the bloody chef

For cause...and effect!!!

Have you ever kissed a bird?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Who is the one person you fear most?


----------



## Copchick

No one

Who do you most admire?


----------



## Goblin

Me 

Which gameshow would you like to be on?


----------



## Copchick

Topshot (Reality game show)

Which is your favorite monster?


----------



## RoxyBlue

This little guy:










What is your favorite beverage?


----------



## the bloody chef

_Roxy- Looks like a Halloween Hobbes!!! (Poor ol' Calvin's not lookin' so good, though!)_

As for the beverage...I'm a Pepper!!! And then there's beer, ale, porter, IPA, Weissbiers, Bochs, DoubleBochs, TripleBochs, stout, grog, mead....................et al. And coffee. And did I mention beer?

If you could eat only one thing everyday for the rest of your life...what would it be?


----------



## Goblin

Swiss steak

Besides me, who would you most like to be like?


----------



## Hairazor

After you, who else would do?

Have you ever fallen down a flight of stairs?


----------



## the bloody chef

Sure have! What a hoot! 

Have you ever done a 'Cannonball' into a pool to get people sunning by the side of the pool wet?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Has this ever happened to you?


----------



## Hairazor

No!

Have you ever wished you had studied more in school?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ha ! No way.

Ever think you should have partied less in school ? (ha !)


----------



## RoxyBlue

When you don't party at all, it's hard to party less


Would you like to be King of the World?


----------



## Goblin

You mean I'm not? 

What is the worse thing that ever happened to you at work?


----------



## scareme

I fainted in front of patients.

Have you ever sharted?


----------



## Copchick

Okay, most people will not admit this, but when you're really, really sick, you realize sometimes God has a cruel sense of humor. Nuff said.

Have you ever had to chase a pet that escaped the house all around the neighborhood?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Gizmo

Ever think about working for a govt contractor in Iraq ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yes, then I wake up screaming!

Can you yodel?


----------



## Evil Andrew

No, thank goodness.

Own any Slim Whitman albums ?


----------



## the bloody chef

No, thank goodness! :smoking:

Ever sat in a chair and fallen over backwards?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Ever Yodel in a Slim Whitman lookalike contest?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I tried, but being a girl and therefore un-Slim Whitman-like, I was disqualified.



Do you sometimes think you're way too connected to the world via cell phones/pagers/email/Facebook, etc?


----------



## Hairazor

I only turn my cell on to make a call, don't have a pager, don't do much with email and even less with facebook, but--Haunt Forum, seem to need to check every few hours!!

Do you pump your own gas?


----------



## scareme

Only when I really have to. Otherwise, that's what God made husbands for.

Do you ever turn out the lights, TV and everything else, light some candles. And make like the power went out, just for some piece and quite?


----------



## Copchick

I do! Were you peaking in my windows? 

Has your identity ever been "stolen"?


----------



## scareme

No, thank God.

Have you ever watched a man working, and had lustful thoughts.
(I hope a female answers this one)


----------



## Copchick

Every single day. I love to watch a man working. The more physical the better. More muscle movement. Sigh...

Have you ever wolf whistled a man? (Ladies only)


----------



## Hairazor

We had a guy roofing our house a few years back. When he took his shirt off, my neighbor lady and I spent a bit of time contemplating the condition of my roof, heh, heh!!

*ha ha,, while I was composing myself Copchick beat me to the punch!*

Never wolf whistled at a man I did not already know!

Do you take advantage of your local Library?


----------



## scareme

I love the library. Thank you Mr. Carnegie.

Can you speak more than one language?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Have you ever been abducted by aliens?


----------



## scareme

No

Can you start a fire without a lighter or matches?


----------



## the bloody chef

Absolutely! Better than McGyver!

Have you ever been 'removed' from a bar by a bouncer?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, probably because I'm not much of a bar hopper


What is your favorite summer drink?


----------



## Copchick

Margaritas anyone?

As a child, where was your best summer vacation spent?


----------



## the bloody chef

Bah Hahbah, Maine....aaaah! Acadia Nat'l Park...Whales, eagles, cormorants, fishin', rock climbin', etc., etc., etc....

Where was the worst place you ever went on vacation?


----------



## Copchick

I've never had a bad vacation that I can remember.

Have you ever been bitten by a snake?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yep, but never a poisonous one

Ever eaten rattlesnake in a restaurant ?


----------



## the bloody chef

Not in a restaurant, at a BBQ....tasted kinda like a cross between eel and chicken...not bad....

Ever been on a horse that came across a rattler in it's path?


----------



## scareme

No, but was on one that was spooked by a quail. Landed on my butt, and I cussed.

Have you ever addopted a handicaped animal? And what was it.


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Have you ever owned a seeing eye chicken?


----------



## Hairazor

Haven't needed one yet

Can you whittle?


----------



## scareme

No, but it's one of those things I'd like to try.

Have you ever listened in on a childs phone call?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

What is your favorite crayon?


----------



## Hairazor

Red

Have you ever made any craft items for sale?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but that could be a good retirement income thing


If you could appear as a guest actor on a television show, which show would you choose?


----------



## Hairazor

At the moment I would pick 2 Broke Girls

Which actor/actress would you most like to meet?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Clint Eastwood

What movie would you have most enjoyed making - as part of the cast / crew?


----------



## scareme

Good question. Let me talk it over with the empty chair sitting next to me. What do you say? No, That one was a little too slasher. How about something with Cary Grant in it. Oh, shut up you're just jealous, Woody. Bringing Up Baby with Cary Grant and Katherine Hepburn.

What TV show would you like to be a part of? I'm not asking you Woody, keep it down.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Walking Dead now. A show from the past - Soap !

How did we end up in these crappy jobs instead of Hollywood ? (tell the truth : )


----------



## scareme

I LOVE SOAP! Woody's kind of fond of Bob.
I fell in love with a wing nut and followed him all over this country.

Was it love at first sight?


----------



## Copchick

Yeah, it was. SOAP was such an entertaining show!

What character from SOAP would you say you are most similar to?


----------



## Evil Andrew

The Godfather, played by Richard Libertini - 

Would you talk to Bob ?


----------



## Copchick

Sure, I don't dscriminate against dummies.

Can you do ventriloquism?


----------



## Goblin

Wanna see me throw my voice?

Is your home protected by the new security system Monkey With a gun?


----------



## scareme

Hubby just got a new gun for Christmas, but I wouldn't call him a monkey. A jackass, maybe. But not a monkey.

If something is bothering you, do you shut up and explode inside, or let it out, and be sorry later?


----------



## Goblin

I usually hunt them down and kill them!

Have you ever been struck by lightning again?


----------



## Copchick

Not yet.

Have you ever witnessed a tornado?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yep.

Ever been in a flood ?


----------



## Copchick

I've been very fortunate not to have been directly. But I've had alot of dealings with the aftermath, unfortunately.

Have you ever felt an earthquake?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, at least three times and all on the east coast.


Do you read the labels on food before buying it?


----------



## the bloody chef

Rarely....

Do you need a recipe for dishes you've made more than once?


----------



## Goblin

No, just a good supply of porcelain

Have you ever changed a tire in a blizzard?


----------



## Copchick

Never

Have you done a good deed for someone this week without them knowing?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes

Did you do something last week that had unintended consequences ?


----------



## Hairazor

Don't I always?

Can you bench press half your weight?


----------



## Evil Andrew

On the moon, maybe : )

Did you letter in high school ?


----------



## Hairazor

Only sport they had for girls was basketball in which I did not participate

Have you ever been giving a speech and lost your train of thought?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Have you missed your train cause you had to give a speech?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes 

Do you believe me ?


----------



## Hairazor

Can I pinch you to see if you are real?

Do you grill out even in the winter?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes - as long as there's not snow on the grill 

Do you ever drive a tractor ?


----------



## Goblin

Not since I worked in the cemetery the summer of 1975

What is the worst horror movie you ever saw?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Mars Attack

Could you point out Venus and Mars in the night sky ?


----------



## Goblin

Of course

Have you visited Mars or Venus recently?


----------



## Copchick

No, but I think that's where everyone else is from.

Have you ever wished you would be abducted by aliens?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No! Ewwww!:googly:


Do you see yourself as a mentor or just mental?


----------



## Copchick

Depends on the time of the month. Mentor for 3/4 and mental the other 1/4. 

Are you going on vacation this summer?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes, probably a stay-cation 

What would you do with one extra day off each week ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Probably the same thing I do now with an extra day off every other week - get caught up on household chores I don't get to on Saturday and Sunday


Are you a Monty Python fan?


----------



## Copchick

Yes! I am very attracted to John Cleese. He's so funny, I loved him in A Fish Called Wanda.

Can you speak another language fluently?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Enough to get around, but not fluent

Have you ever had someone get you confused with someone else, but you are so different from that other person that you can't understand how _anyone could ever get you mixed up ?_


----------



## Hairazor

There is a lady at the grocery store who, every time she sees me says, Oh, you cut my husbands hair! I do cut hair but I have never cut her husband's hair! Don't know who she has me confused with!!

Have you ever bungee jumped?


----------



## Goblin

Never jumped a bungee in my life!

Have you ever cried over spilt milk?


----------



## Evil Andrew

No, but I've cursed over it : )

When was the last time you laughed so hard your milk (or other drink) came out your nose ?


----------



## Goblin

Never

Have you ever seen a mermaid?


----------



## Copchick

No, I've always wanted to be one though. When I was little I used to pretend to be a mermaid. 

If you could disappear for a year, where would you go?


----------



## Goblin

To the other side to visit deceased realtives and friends

Did you catch the leprechaun?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Didn't have to - he rents the guest bedroom


If you had to lose either an arm or a leg, which one would have the lesser impact on your quality of life?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Leg

If you had to have a 3rd arm, where would you want it attached ?


----------



## Goblin

Nowhere

What was your hardest subject in school?


----------



## Copchick

Algebra (I haven't used it once in my adult years!)

If you could trade places with someone working in another field of work for six months, what job would you like to try?


----------



## Goblin

Writer

Which famous person would you want to be the zombie that eats you?


----------



## Copchick

Charlie Hunnam - looking just like this. 










What would you do for a Kit Kat bar?


----------



## Hairazor

What do you have in mind?

Did you hunt Easter eggs this year?


----------



## Goblin

Haven't done it since the kids outgrew it! 

How was your Easter?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Busy


Who is your favorite of the Three Stooges?


----------



## Copchick

Curly of course

Do you start off your day with breakfast?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Every day !

How many cups of coffee do you drink on a typical day ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

About one half


Do you like to garden?


----------



## Goblin

Sometimes

What was the first tv show you ever saw?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good chance it was either Howdy Doody, Romper Room, Captain Kangaroo, Jack LaLanne, possibly Davy and Goliath, or Gumby and Pokey, but I can't say for sure.


What foreign language would you like to speak fluently?


----------



## Goblin

None

What is the farthest distance you've rode a bicycle?


----------



## Copchick

20 miles

Have you ever run a marathon?


----------



## DocK

No...

Do you still like this game?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Of course


What is your quest?


----------



## Copchick

To succeed in life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness

Do you have any phobias?


----------



## Hairazor

Spiders

How long can you hold your breath?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just did 20 seconds


Do you plan your trips to the grocery store or just wing it when you run out of stuff to eat?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Plan

H much do you spend on non-essential impulse buys each week ?


----------



## Goblin

Too much.

Which game on here have you played the most?


----------



## Copchick

I'm not sure of my stats, probably the "Last" game.

Do you have any tattoos?


----------



## Evil Andrew

i'll never tell, least not while the sun is shining.....

Ever go to opening day (baseball) ?


----------



## Hairazor

If hometown little league doesn't count then no

Can you walk with a book balanced on your head?


----------



## Goblin

Just one? 

What was the worse thing you ate?


----------



## Copchick

Canned spinach. It was aweful! Fresh is good though.

Do you plant a vegetable garden?


----------



## RoxyBlue

If two or three tomato plants in pots count as a vegetable garden, then yes


Do you find yourself saying things your parents used to say?


----------



## Hairazor

Truth huh? OK, yes!

Do you cry over sad movies?


----------



## GothicCandle

sometimes, rarely. depends on my previous mood and the plot.

do you dislike something that is seemingly universally liked?(example: pizza, make up, not something like a popular book or movie)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, peanut butter and jelly sandwiches. Also peppermint candy canes:jol:


What is your favorite candy bar?


----------



## Goblin

Mallo Cup

What is your favorite ghost story for Halloween?


----------



## Copchick

The Legend of Sleepy Hollow

What was your favorite childhood game?


----------



## Hairazor

Clue

Have you ever been part of a protest march?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Who taught you how to ride a bicycle?


----------



## Copchick

My mom

Do you know how to drive a stick?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yep , even "3 on the tree"

Ever drive a right-hand drive car, like they have in UK ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope - I think I might have problems making the mental transition


If money were no object, what would your dream car be?


----------



## Copchick

A 1967 Shelby Mustang and she would purr when you start her up. Without the stripes and with red leather interior. Sweeeeet! 










Would you want to be the boss in your company? If you already are, then would you want to be a subordinate?


----------



## Goblin

Naw, I'd rather rule the world!

What is the worst movie you ever saw?


----------



## RoxyBlue

It was a Chevy Chase flick with some kind of voodoo thing going on. It was so bad I don't even remember the name of it:jol:


Do you think Chevy Chase's career tanked after he left Saturday Night Live?


----------



## Monk

Yes, I think it was a definite downward spiral.

If you could live ANYWHERE, where would it be?


----------



## Goblin

Right here

Which horror movie scared you the most as a kid?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Toss up between House on Haunted Hill (original version) or The Birds


What is your favorite style of house?


----------



## Goblin

One that doesn't leak

What was the scariest thing that ever happened to you on Halloween?


----------



## Hairazor

It got canceled due to bad weather! The horror!

Do you make your own spaghetti sauce?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Have you ever been hit by a train?


----------



## Ramonadona

No...I would definitely remember that!

What is you 2nd favorite holiday?


----------



## Goblin

Christmas

What is your all time favorite horror movie?


----------



## Copchick

Halloween (The original)

Have you ever talked with a spirit or ghost?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. But I'd like to

What was the very first costume you wore on Halloween?


----------



## Copchick

The furthest back I can remember, I was a witch.

Do you still watch cartoons?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yep

Are you a wascally wabbit ?


----------



## Goblin

That's what Elmer Fudd called me!

What was the last year you went trick-or-tricking?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Probably some time in the mid to late '60s


Have you planned your funeral?


----------



## Hairazor

I have the coffin but have made no plans yet for using it!

Do thunderstorms stress you?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. I like them

What is the worst injury you ever had?


----------



## DocK

I burned the entire back of my forearm whilst welding... I think that's my worst injury (never broke anything)

What's the shortest time you stayed in a job and why did you (have to) leave?


----------



## Ramonadona

6 months...I was laid off (assembly line)

Do you consider yourself and early riser or a night owl...and explain.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Night owl, no doubt about it. I'm not a fan of getting up early, and fortunately neither is Spooky1. If I didn't have to work for a living, I'd be up until midnight/ 1AM regularly.


Do you enjoy doing yard work?


----------



## Monk

yes, if it's of my own free will...no, if my wife tells me its needs to be done


Have you ever pretended not to hear when someone asked you a question?


----------



## Copchick

Funny story...I had an arrest in the back of the car and she was SOOOO chatty. She just would not stop asking the same questions. So my partner and I pretended that the partition was sound proof and we ignored her when she kept asking the same questions over and over and over! We even pretended to talk to each other but made no noise, just moved our lips. 

Have you ever been in the back of a police car?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Detained, but not arrested : )


----------



## Goblin

No question Andrew!

What was the earliest age you ever drove a car?


----------



## Evil Andrew

12

Have you ever had malaria ?


----------



## Hairazor

No

Have you been to the Mall of America?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Have you ever took the blame for someone else?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't think so, seeing as how taking the blame for my own errors keeps me busy enough


Do sad movies make you cry?


----------



## Monk

no


Have you ever eaten someone else's food at work?


----------



## Ramonadona

Never...to busy trying to catch those who do.

Have you ever lied about your weight?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Have you ever cooked your own goose?


----------



## Evil Andrew

I have shot, cleaned and cooked many geese : )

Have you ever had pâté ?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Have you ever done your own stunts?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Always

Ever hit a home run ?


----------



## Copchick

Figuratively, all the time! 

Who is the most prized autograph that you have ever gotten?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1's signature on the marriage license



Have you ever been on a movie set?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Have you ever spent the night in a haunted house alone?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never, but I have spent the night many a time in a house that has a spirit (my parents' house)


What do you want to be when you grow up?


----------



## Hairazor

Don't rush me, I'm still deciding!

Have you ever hit a homerun with the bases loaded?


----------



## Goblin

I hit one when the basemen were loaded. Close enough?

Have you ever went back after your parachute after you jumped without it?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

We're you ever the one who struck out in the bottom of the 9th and lost the game ?


----------



## Copchick

Never (Helps that I never played b'ball  )

Have you ever it an out of the park home run?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Have you ever killed a neighbor because you mistook them for a zombie?


----------



## Copchick

Not yet... can't guarantee that I won't "mistake" the neighbor's lawn guy if he kills my plants again. 

Have you ever enjoyed the delicacy of brains?


----------



## Goblin

Naw.....Brains are scarce around these parts! 

When was the last time you rode the merry-go-round?


----------



## RoxyBlue

About 20 years ago


What's your favorite ride at an amusement park?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Ferris wheel, my stomach is just to old for those faster rides.

When going out to eat at a fancy restaurant, have you ever sent the food back?


----------



## Hairazor

Twice, I ordered a filet and got a rib eye--I ordered battered fish that looked fantastic but when I cut into it, it was raw inside

What was your favorite Halloween costume when you were young enough to go ToTing?


----------



## Goblin

Ghost

What did you go trick-or-treating as last Halloween?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Too busy handing out candy to go ToTing


What is your favorite style of house?


----------



## Goblin

One that doesn't leak! 

Have you ever driven a tractor?


----------



## Bone Dancer

I am guessing you mean a farming tractor not a lawn tractor. But I have driven both.

Have you ever bought a pair of those x-ray glasses they use to have on the back of a comic book?


----------



## Hairazor

Ummm, no but I always wanted a pair!

Have you ever woken up somewhere and can't remember how you got there?


----------



## Copchick

Oh man, those days are way, way in the past. Thanks goodness!

Who is your hero in real life?


----------



## Goblin

Me! 

Now, why am I your hero?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Your not. Sorry, it's just the way it is.

Have you ever saved a snowball in the freezer for the next summer?


----------



## Hairazor

Once when I was little and lived in GA

Do you dream in color?


----------



## Goblin

Doesn't everyone?

Have you ever been in a life and death situation?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Came pretty close to one when a severe case of diverticulitis accompanied by a perforated intestine kept me in a hospital for 12 days a couple years ago.


Do you prefer a yard that's an uncluttered expanse of grass or one that has lots of plants and flower beds?


----------



## Bone Dancer

I have been planting trees and flowers since we moved here in 1965. I like a good balance between open areas of grass and trees, shrubs and flowers.

Have you ever feel through the ice while walking across it. (Assuming you have ice where you live)


----------



## Goblin

No, and I've never fell through it either! 

What is the worse weather damage you've experience?


----------



## Hairazor

Hail, had to put a new roof on the house and replace some windows

Have you ever rolled your vehicle?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Have you ever rolled your own ?


----------



## Copchick

I quit years ago. I couldn't imagine rolling cigarettes these days. 

Have you ever gone to a Jimmy Buffet concert?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Have you been disappointed on Halloween?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yes -a couple years ago when it snowed 2 ft and I had to shovel snow off the lawn to put props out : (

How often do you lie to yourself ?


----------



## Hairazor

If I say never, would that be a lie?

Have you ever needed a blood transfusion?


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Surprisingly no!!

Have you ever fell asleep during a Led Zepplin concert?


----------



## Goblin

Never been to one

What is the hardest game you every played?


----------



## RoxyBlue

The interactive fiction version of "Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy". Got stuck at the Bugblatter Beast of Traal part and never could figure out how to get past it.


What is your favorite TV show?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Walking Dead : )

What TV show do you hate so much, it is banned from your household ?


----------



## Hairazor

Bachelor or Bachelorette, I have never seen either but the clips make me cringe

How long can you hold ypur breath?


----------



## Goblin

Depends on how bad the fart was! 

What was the hardest job you ever did?


----------



## awokennightmare

Worked on a farm.

What is the longest you've ever stayed awake?


----------



## scareme

3 days

Who is the neighbor you hate the most and why?


----------



## awokennightmare

I actually don't have a problem with any of my neighbors!

What is the longest day you've worked?


----------



## scareme

I've put in a lot of 16s, but only a few 20s.

What is the longest you've ever slept?


----------



## awokennightmare

My record is around 16 hours!

What was the worst burger you've ever eaten?


----------



## Goblin

A burnt one

What was the worst thing that ever hapened to you school?


----------



## scareme

Had to go to the nurse after getting a bad reaction to some bad stuff. I told her the reaction was to a bee sting. My Mom was a nurse, so I got to go home instead of going to the doctor. Whew.

Have you ever lied to a doctor?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Have you ever been evicted?


----------



## Copchick

No!

Do you kiss and tell?


----------



## Hairazor

Of course not, with pictures the blackmail works

Can you whistle between your teeth?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yup

How many letters of the alphabet can you say while burping ?


----------



## Goblin

Why would I want to?

Can you do The Mexican Hat Dance without stomping the hat into the ground?


----------



## Copchick

Will someone be wearing it at the time? 

Have you ever taken ballroom dancing lessons?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Sadly, I remain unschooled 

Ever try to fake your way through it ?


----------



## Copchick

Through what? Life? Not anymore 

Have you ever driven across the USA just for fun and sight seeing?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Have you ever had or want to hold a seance in your house?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope. Might have someone show up that I don't want to see:jol:

What was you favorite subject in school?


----------



## Copchick

In high school, it was jewlery and metals class. I won an award from the Pittsburgh Art Festival for the school's entry in my senior year for a picture that I made from mixed metal. My teacher loved me 'cause the school got the prize money, got my picture in the paper.

If you could come back reincarnated as an animal, what would it be?


----------



## Goblin

A wolf

What is your all time favorite movie?


----------



## Hairazor

At the moment I will go with Saving Grace 

Have you ever been on a game show?


----------



## Evil Andrew

nope

ever been part of a tv or radio show audience ?


----------



## Hairazor

Yes, as a child was in the audience at a children's show

Have you ever toured the White House?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Have you ever toured the out house?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wouldn't call it "touring" but I've certainly been in one more than once

Who is your "go to" person when you need advice?


----------



## MrGrimm

My wife.

Have you ever tried a "poutine"?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

What was the last costume you wore trick-or-treating?


----------



## RoxyBlue

You'd think I might remember that, but I have no idea. Too many years ago


What book that you loved as a child would you still read today?


----------



## Copchick

It was a green and black hardcover book called "Andy's Treehouse". It was about kids who for one reason or another built all types of treehouses. If I remember correctly Andy built the best one. I wish I could find it again, just for nostalgia. Wow, it's been probably around 42 years or so. 

As a kid when you were ToT'ing, what was the worst treat you ever got?


----------



## Goblin

Licorice. Hate it!

What would you like to be if you're reincarnated?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

A sentient, intelligent being on another planet that remembers Earth.

What would you like to be if you're reincarnated?


----------



## Goblin

I'm always reincarnated as ME! 

What is your favorite horror movie to watch on Halloween?


----------



## Lambchop

The original Night of The Living Dead.

At what age was the first time you could NOT blow out all the candles on your birthday cake?


----------



## Goblin

I'm 62 and still haven't reached it yet! 

What was the first horror movie you watched as a kid?


----------



## Hairazor

It was a Werewolf movie. My sister says every time they showed a closeup of the werewolf I would get up real close to the TV!

What is your favorite horror movie character?


----------



## Goblin

Werewolves

What horror movie would you like to be in?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Army of Darkness

What is your favorite take-out food?


----------



## Goblin

French dip sub

What horror movie character would you like to be?


----------



## Lambchop

Dracula.

What is the best concert you have ever seen in a small venu?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Aerosmith for my 11th birthday or maybe my 10th, I can't remember. I had a sleepover with about a dozen other girls and our parents let us go. My parents dropped us off and picked us up but no adult stayed with us. It was in Boston, I remember people looking at us funny because we were so young and we thought we were so cool.

What is your happiest memory as a child?


----------



## Goblin

Christmas morning

What is the scariest thing that ever happened to you on Halloween?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I wasn't allowed to TOT when I was a child..so nothing scary ever happened to me. The scariest thing around Halloween that ever happened to me was on my first hayride, when a scare actor swung upside in front of me while the hayride was rolling under the tree. My poor troop leader had claw marks on her arm by the time all was said and done!

Um...what do you want to be for Halloween next year?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Alive and well


What is your favorite breed of dog?


----------



## Goblin

German Shepard

What is your dog's favorite breed of human?


----------



## Hairazor

Me!

Have you ever fallen asleep on the bus and missed your stop?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but my boss once missed his subway stop because he was playing Reversi on his phone.


Will there be anyone coming to your house over the holidays whose visit you DON'T look forward to?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

What's your favorite Christmas decoration?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Wreath on the front door

Have you ever stolen ornaments from someone else's tree ?


----------



## Hairazor

Whatever are you suggesting about me?

Have you ever sneaked ornaments Onto someone else's tree?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Have you ever set fire to someone else's tree?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Of course not, you silly boy



How many plastic green army men did you melt using a magnifying glass on a sunny day when you were a kid?


----------



## Copchick

Oh man, that's brutal. Never! My cousin used to.

How old were you when you stopped playing with your Barbie's and/or G.I. Joe dolls?


----------



## Goblin

I was never in to either. My brother and sister were..........I was into comic books

What was the worse job you ever had?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Worst? Worst? Oh My! I fear I have blocked that brutal time from my memory!

What is your worst/most guilty indulgence?


----------



## Copchick

It's too indulgent to post here without offending anyone. 

How much snow have you gotten this winter?


----------



## Goblin

All of it! 

What was the worst tv show you ever saw?


----------



## scareme

Gosh, that's a hard one. I watched a lot of TV in the 70's. But I guess it would have to be just about any Lawrence Welk show. My dad usually controlled the TV.

What's the most embarrassing thing your parents ever made you do?


----------



## Goblin

Nothing.

Who was your arch-enemy in high school?


----------



## Hairazor

Lex Luther

Have you ever got a fish hook caught in any part of your body?


----------



## PrettyGhoul

LOL, yes. I set up a fishing trip for my company and one of the managers did this spastic thing with his rod and hooked me in my arm; it hurt. Anyway the other guys saw and got it out of me.

Have you ever just wanted to dump your life and move to Alaska?


----------



## Copchick

Sure, when it's been a humid, muggy 100 degree summer day, four days straight!

Have you ever stolen someone's pet because they were abusing it?


----------



## scareme

I didn't steal them, I rescued them. 

Have you ever worn your shirt inside out, and not realized it until you got home at the end of the day?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Nope

Have you ever come home wearing someone else's clothes ?


----------



## Copchick

Hey it was a fair trade!

Have you ever met a celebrity?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yep, the most famous being Jacques Cousteau.


Would you like to be a celebrity?


----------



## Hairazor

And live in a fish bowl, no thanks!

Have you ever impersonated a celebrity?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Have you ever impersonated a dead celebrity?


----------



## Copchick

No, still breathing.

Who did you most admire when you were a teen?


----------



## Goblin

Me! 

What is the worse thing that happened to you on Halloween?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Someone gave me Necco wafers


Do you wear a wrist watch?


----------



## Evil Andrew

every day

Ever wear a great big clock around your neck ?


----------



## Hairazor

Not in this lifetime

Have you ever gone paragliding?


----------



## Goblin

Not in this lifetime

Have you ever gone scuba diving in Utah?


----------



## Copchick

Not yet

Have you ever run a marathon?


----------



## Goblin

Not with my heart condition!

Have you ever been chased by a bull?


----------



## scareme

Yes, but thankfully he didn't see me until I was almost to the fence. Scared the crap out of me. We didn't know he was in the field. 

Have you ever listened to the stories of an old person?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sure, my dad's, my gramma's, my mom's, among others


Have you ever been with someone at the moment of their passing from life to death?


----------



## Goblin

Yes.......My father.

Have you ever been a pallbearer?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope


Do you keep wearing socks even after they get holes in them?


----------



## Goblin

Just on Sundays. They're my holy socks!

Have you ever fallen to your death in a dream?


----------



## Copchick

Nope, I've never hit bottom

Have you ever sent back food at a restaurant more than once?


----------



## scareme

No, if they didn't get it right the second time, just refund my money.

When is the last time you went to a concert?


----------



## Goblin

1972

What did you have for breakfast one year ago today?


----------



## Hairazor

Toast and marmalade 

Have you ever bitten another person hard enough to leave teeth marks?


----------



## scareme

Yes, and it was fun.

Do you dance while you cook?


----------



## Hairazor

Have you been watching because, yes

Have you ever run a marathon?


----------



## Goblin

No......but I bought gas there once!

Why are you wearing that chicken suit?


----------



## Hairazor

Because I want to cross the road!

Can you ice skate?


----------



## Copchick

Yes!

Have you ever gone skinny dipping? (Your bath tub doesn't count)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Oh hell, no


What character would you like to be if you were cast in a Star Wars movie?


----------



## Goblin

Well........George Lucas patterned Darth Vader after me. sooooooooo...........

If you could live the rest of your life in a movie which one would it be?


----------



## drevilstein

Benjamin Button, I'm old enough now to appreciate turning the clock backwards.

What's your geekiest moment ever?


----------



## Goblin

Don't have one

What was your worse subject in school?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Attendance was my biggest challenge : )

How old were you when you first ditched class ?


----------



## kauldron

16, when I got my first car I was out of there.

Did you sneak beer into the prom?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, because I don't like beer and I've never been to a prom.


Would you like to be taller than you are now?


----------



## Hairazor

Nah, I'm good

Are you behind on Halloween props this year?


----------



## kauldron

I'm still behind on props from last year.

Do you ride a motorcycle?


----------



## MrGrimm

No, but my brother does...

Do you ever eat the whole bag of chips?


----------



## Hairazor

How big is that bag?

Have you ever run a marathon?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, but I think I have eaten a whole bag of chips:googly:


What style of house would you pick as your dream house?


----------



## kauldron

Victorian, if it was newly remodeled.

What would be your dream job?


----------



## MrGrimm

Home haunting year round... sigh.

Where would you go on vacation is money was no object?


----------



## Copchick

Ireland

Would you spend the night in a real haunted house and do some ghost hunting?


----------



## kauldron

Absolutely

Would you ever be a stunt double in a movie?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Hell yes !!! Working in the movie industry would be so fun !

Would you ever be a body double in a movie ?


----------



## Hairazor

Why not!

Can you sign the alphabet?


----------



## kauldron

Only a few letters but my wife can sign the whole alphabet.

Would you ever go for a ride in a fighter jet?


----------



## Hairazor

Can you set that up for me?

Have you ever had a near death experience?


----------



## kauldron

Thankfully I have not.

Do you sleep walk?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Judging from the fact I have not woken up with bumps and bruises from blindly walking into anything at night, I would say no.

Have you ever experienced a vision or hallucination?


----------



## kauldron

Only if drunk counts

Have you ever seen a ghost?


----------



## Goblin

Not yet

Have you ever been shot at?


----------



## Hairazor

Not yet

Have you ever started to walk out of a restaurant without paying (by mistake of course!)


----------



## kauldron

Yes, when we stopped for dinner after coming back from an all-inclusive vacation. Made it to the door before we remembered.

Have you ever won a prize from a local radio station contest?


----------



## Lambchop

No. but I have been the brunt of a joke from one.

Have you ever had a joke played on you over the radio?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Have you ever had amnesia?


----------



## Hairazor

Not that I can remember

Do you buy Halloween candy then have to buy more because you ate it before the big day?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Buy it right before Halloween

What was the worse thing that happened to you on Halloween?


----------



## Evil Andrew

Drunk adults dropped and broke beer bottles in the driveway after a scare from an animated prop - Trying to get them to leave and get the glass cleaned up so the kids didn't step on it.

Did you ever see a real ghost ??


----------



## Goblin

It said it was

Have you ever changed a tire in a blizzard?


----------



## Rahnefan

We have had maybe one blizzard here in 40 years -- nope

If you could ask any dead person one question and get an honest answer, would you?


----------



## Goblin

Yes

Have you ever went down with the ship?


----------



## RoxyBlue

All the ships I've been on managed to stay afloat, so no, I haven't GONE down with the ship:jol:


What is the scariest dream you can remember having?


----------



## Hairazor

The last one, I was pinned down by a fallen piece of furniture and a huge spider was about to land on my bare throat!!!

Have you ever made prank phone calls?


----------



## ghostgirl

yes 

what is your favorite song?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Brahms "Academic Festival Overture" :jol:


What color clothing makes you look absolutely fabulous?


----------



## Hairazor

Black is slimming?

If you could go anywhere in the world for vacation, where would you go?


----------



## Copchick

Ireland

In the past 200 years of history, who would like to have a cup of coffee and conversation with?


----------



## Goblin

My younger self. I'd tell him to take better care of his heart

Were you really Jack the Ripper?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Thankfully no. My take on Halloween and fright is more folksy/whimsical than horrific!

What two movies always bring a tear to your eyes?


----------



## Goblin

The lousy ones I paid big bucks to see

What was the first thing you were ever punished for?


----------



## Lambchop

Spraying my sisters gerbil with spray starch. It evidently scared me when I was 2. Don't get me wrong, I love animals.

What is the first present you received that you remember?


----------



## RoxyBlue

The book "Green Eggs and Ham" for Christmas when I was a little kid


Who is your favorite author of kids' books?


----------



## Hairazor

Tedd Arnold. (Parts)

How many times a day do you brush your teeth?


----------



## Lambchop

Depends on how much I feed.

What famous person do you have a crush on.


----------



## Copchick

Norman Reedus. Um, it's more like lust though. (I know, TMI.) :googly:

If you could speak another language, what would it be?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spanish - got the basics years ago, so wouldn't take much to get up to par again


What style or type of house would be your dream home?


----------



## Copchick

Log cabin, with accents in recovered barn wood incorporated into the trim, or a wall.

If you could change your career and start over, what would be your dream job?


----------



## Goblin

Screenwriter of horror movies

If you burnt your house to the ground for the insurance money what would you tell the fire chief?


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Goblin did it! He's a mad arsonist, I tell ya!"


What is your favorite dessert?


----------



## Hairazor

Today, Creme Brulé

How long can you hold your breath?


----------



## Goblin

Since 1967!

What was your first car...............you totalled?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

First car was a Chevy Caprice Classic, but never totaled a car.



How many speeding tickets have you had?


----------



## Hairazor

Zero!

Can you pat your head and rub your tummy at the same time?


----------



## Goblin

I was doing that after I was 3 days old!


What is the hardest thing you ever had to do?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Pack up my kids, and send them all the way across the country.


Have you ever laid back, and watch the sun set from top to bottom?


----------



## Goblin

Yes........and I've watched it rise to!

What is the first thing you ever bought when you went to work the first time?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

A good pair of comfortable shoes.



Would you consider trying an extreme sport like skydiving or bungee jumping?


----------



## Goblin

With a heart condition? No way!

Have you ever wrestled an alligator?


----------



## Hairazor

Does this count?










Can you roll your tongue?


----------



## Goblin

Roll it where?

What was your worst Halloween ever?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

My first Halloween overseas in the Army.


Who would you say is the biggest inspiration in your life?
(Oh and Goblin, I have wrestled gators, and I have pictures to prove it!!)


----------



## Goblin

Mf father

What is the longest distance you ever traveled?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

From Miami to South Africa on an educational trip to study animals in their natural habitat. 


What would you say was the most extreme experience of your life?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Playing with the Baltimore Symphony Orchestra - extreme in a good way


Are you a fan of cheesy old movies?


----------



## Goblin

Of course.

What is your favorite cheesey movie?


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Them!" And it was difficult to choose one, since there are so many I love.

What is your favorite breakfast food?


----------



## Monk

Corned Beef Hash

Have you read the U.S. Constitution?


----------



## Hairazor

Many many years ago

Can you roll your tongue?


----------



## Goblin

You mean.......like.......across the floor or something?

What is the one thing you hate to do most of all?


----------



## Hairazor

Get up in the morning

Do you pick at your hangnails or snip them right away?


----------



## Goblin

Snip them

What was your first car?


----------



## Hairazor

Chevy Vega

Did you enjoy grade school or high school the most?


----------



## Goblin

Hairazor said:


> Chevy Vega
> 
> Did you enjoy burning down grade school or high school the most?


How did you find out about that?

Have you ever pretended your car was a starship?


----------



## Gruenenfelder

I do not have my own car.

Do you have a real job? A _real_ one?


----------



## Hairazor

I have 2, at least they feel real, I have to show up for them

Did you ever sneak into the movie theater?


----------



## Gruenenfelder

I have, it doesn't go well when I do it.

Do you like soy milk?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have a glass of it every day and it's not bad.


Where would you like to live when you retire?


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Not fully sure, but I love Canada so probably in Canada.

Do you have any fish?


----------



## Hairazor

Do the ones in the freezer count?

Can you pat your head and rub your tummy at the same time


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Yes, but not very well. I end up doing a rub-pat combo on my head.

Are you good at playing American football?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Oh hell no. Don't even like watching it:jol:


Do you play a musical instrument?


----------



## Hairazor

Played sax in school

Can you pick up marbles with your toes?


----------



## Toja

Nooo) my toes are too short.
Can you eat two ice creams at the same time?


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Sure I can! Wanna bring me some ice cream? ...Just to test.

Do you watch Hulu?


----------



## Hairazor

Yes

Do you wish your Birthday was on Halloween?


----------



## Gruenenfelder

You know, there's a part of me that says yes, but at the same time it would mean combining two great holidays.

Do you have two or more pets?


----------



## Goblin

Nope just one cat.


Have you ever declared war on a foreign country......or at least your neighbors?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Never. I am a model citizens who gets along with everyone. Mostly.


If you could share a bottle of wine and some good conversation with a fictional character, who would you select?


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Probably Donald Shimoda from "Illusions" because the conversation would be so great.

If you had to move to any Canadian province, which would it be (if you know)?


----------



## Zurgh

The best one, of course! That one with the neat things, next to that place with all the cool stuff, and the people that are great. You know the one, that one.

Would you vote to ban hydroxic acid use in school?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Only the Smart Hydroxic Acid - waste of money:googly:


Have you ever tried to hang glide?


----------



## Hairazor

No and not on my bucket list

Are you a hunt and peck keyboarder or proficient in keyboarding?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I am a hybrid of those two skills


Do you play a musical instrument?


----------



## Lord Homicide

I played the saxophone in middle school. 

What was the first vehicle you ever owned?


----------



## Hairazor

Chevy Vega, brand spanking new right off the line (that doesn't date me does it?)

Have you ever fallen in the water while fishing?


----------



## Lord Homicide

It doesn't date you if you don't tell us the year!! How long did you have it until it fell apart?!

Yes, 50lb yellow catfish on a jug line. Jug was under water so I reached in to grab the rope. One good tug to set the hook and the fish pulled me in. A few beers threw my balance off but I was pulled in the water nonetheless. 

Did you kiss your first prom date?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, because I've never been to a prom


What is your favorite breakfast food?

(My first car was a two door '71 Ford Maverick with about 60,000 miles on it when I bought it, black vinyl interior and roof, dark green paint, and no AC:


----------



## Hairazor

Biscuits and gravy but I rarely get it.

Can you dunk a basketball?


----------



## RoxyBlue

In a bucket of water, yes:jol:


Would you like to go on a trip to Mars?


----------



## Hairazor

No, nope, nada

Can you jump in the air and click your heels together?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not in a manner that would be considered either graceful or even entirely successful.


Have you become what you thought you wanted to be when you grew up?


----------



## Hairazor

Cowgirl? No

Have you ever won a medal or award for something you cooked?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

when was the last time your still blew up?


----------



## RoxyBlue

You tell me - it's in your backyard:googly:


What music do you listen to when you just want to relax and chill out?


----------



## scareme

The soundtrack from Mary Poppins.


----------



## Goblin

What I the worst thing ever happened to you on your birthday?


----------



## RoxyBlue

The doctor smacked me on the butt when I was born


Have you ever eaten a bug on a dare?


----------



## Hairazor

Who needs a dare?

Do you put you toilet paper roll over or under?


----------



## Goblin

Over or under what?

Have you ever walked to Europe?


----------



## Hairazor

Got wet last time I tried

Have you ever zip-lined?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but I did take a hang gliding lesson once.

What was your favorite class in high school or college?


----------



## Goblin

The last one of the day

what was your first pet?


----------

